# Mia moglie mi ha mentito



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo insieme da 15 anni sposati da sette e un figlio di 5 anni. A febbraio a perso la gravidanza era al inizio, dopo è cambiata, e dimagrita tanto tempo sul TEL.Lei non esce quasi mai, amiche o altre robe, pochissimo. Due settimane fa trovo un screenshot di un suo collega, niente di che, comunque hanno il gruppo WhatsApp. Lei è infermiera. Chiamo sto collega e gli chiedo del messaggio, li chiedo se ha mai avuto qualcosa con lei, mi ha giurato sui figli. Finisce così. Io già in dubbi, mi ricordo ferragosto che ha detto che è uscita con due colleghe, indago gli domando, nulla, alla fine prende una SIM e scrive e risponde poi mi manda a me per farmi pensare che gli ha risposto la collega. La sera gli dico che voglio parlare con la collega, dopo mi dice la verità, che la sera gli altri non hanno più detto nulla, e lui gli dice di andare a bere la birra, lei non beve allora decidono di fermarsi al McDonald's mezz oretta. Io già non mi fidavo, e la sera gli chiedo di scriverli o in qualsiasi modo di farmi sentire dalla sua Boca il posto. Gli ha scritto e siamo andati a dormire. Alle 3 si alza e gli scrive di non rispondere. Alle 7.30 dopo che vado a lavorare, lei lo chiama 3 volte e parlano circa 8 minuti. Dopo lui chiama me e mi dice che sono stati al Mc. A questo punto gli ho detto che parlo con sua moglie, se non mi dice la verità, mi ha detto che è questa la verità. Ho parlato con sua moglie, dopo ci siamo incontrati, delusi tutte due, mi ha detto che non sa che pensare. Mia moglie invece a giurato sul nostro figlio, che non mi ha mai tradito e sono l unico uomo che ha mai fatto amore(lei non è u a che gli piace, e l ultimo pensiero, da sempre così). E che non ha visto nulla di male visto che si conoscono da 10 anni, fermarsi al Mc, e visto la situazione un può difficile di questo anno a preferito di non dirmelo, è tutte le bugie sono state a fin di bene, per proteggermi, che sapevo che riaggivo male, per la paura di perdermi. Cosa pensate, ah si ha accettato di sottoporsi al test della verità il poligrafo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2019)

Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da 15 anni sposati da sette e un figlio di 5 anni. A febbraio a perso la gravidanza era al inizio, dopo è cambiata, e dimagrita tanto tempo sul TEL.Lei non esce quasi mai, amiche o altre robe, pochissimo. Due settimane fa trovo un screenshot di un suo collega, niente di che, comunque hanno il gruppo WhatsApp. Lei è infermiera. Chiamo sto collega e gli chiedo del messaggio, li chiedo se ha mai avuto qualcosa con lei, mi ha giurato sui figli. Finisce così. Io già in dubbi, mi ricordo ferragosto che ha detto che è uscita con due colleghe, indago gli domando, nulla, alla fine prende una SIM e scrive e risponde poi mi manda a me per farmi pensare che gli ha risposto la collega. La sera gli dico che voglio parlare con la collega, dopo mi dice la verità, che la sera gli altri non hanno più detto nulla, e lui gli dice di andare a bere la birra, lei non beve allora decidono di fermarsi al McDonald's mezz oretta. Io già non mi fidavo, e la sera gli chiedo di scriverli o in qualsiasi modo di farmi sentire dalla sua Boca il posto. Gli ha scritto e siamo andati a dormire. Alle 3 si alza e gli scrive di non rispondere. Alle 7.30 dopo che vado a lavorare, lei lo chiama 3 volte e parlano circa 8 minuti. Dopo lui chiama me e mi dice che sono stati al Mc. A questo punto gli ho detto che parlo con sua moglie, se non mi dice la verità, mi ha detto che è questa la verità. Ho parlato con sua moglie, dopo ci siamo incontrati, delusi tutte due, mi ha detto che non sa che pensare. Mia moglie invece a giurato sul nostro figlio, che non mi ha mai tradito e sono l unico uomo che ha mai fatto amore(lei non è u a che gli piace, e l ultimo pensiero, da sempre così). E che non ha visto nulla di male visto che si conoscono da 10 anni, fermarsi al Mc, e visto la situazione un può difficile di questo anno a preferito di non dirmelo, è tutte le bugie sono state a fin di bene, per proteggermi, che sapevo che riaggivo male, per la paura di perdermi. Cosa pensate, ah si ha accettato di sottoporsi al test della verità il poligrafo.


Benvenuto  

Il poligrafo? 
E dove la porteresti per effettuare il test?


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2019)

l'hai notato anche tu?


----------



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

A Milano ci vogliono circa due ore, 1200 euro..


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'hai notato anche tu?


Eh. Sì. 

E mi ha distratta da tutto il resto.


----------



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

Ma non sono sicuro, non credo che mi abbia tradito, ma tutte ste bugie. Lui con altri colleghi è venuto anche al nostro matrimonio


----------



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

Voi che pensate?


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2019)

Google translate s'è rotto?


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Ma non sono sicuro, non credo che mi abbia tradito, ma tutte ste bugie. Lui con altri colleghi è venuto anche al nostro matrimonio


mettere tua moglie sotto torchio per un panino da Mc Donald's è da delirio, con questi parametri siamo tutti traditori plurirecidivi


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2019)

Penso che tua moglie, sapendo quanto tu sei geloso e soffocante, ti abbia volutamente nascosto qualcosa che quasi sicuramente è innocente.
Se fosse stato qualcosa di veramente più importante, avrebbe celato tutto con maggiore impegno.
Tu, però, sei davvero ossessivo. Al di là di tutto, non deve essere facile per lei stare assieme a te.
Un minimo di spazi deve averli.


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Voi che pensate?





Adri ha detto:


> A Milano ci vogliono circa due ore, 1200 euro..


Neanche tanto.
Togliti il dubbio.

Poi, tolto il dubbio, io al tuo posto mi farei due o tre domandine su cosa pensi di tua moglie.
E immediatamente dopo inizierei ad inserire nei parametri che usi, il fatto che non puoi evitare il tradimento. Se l'altro decide.

Non penso a tua moglie.
Se mi immedesimo, come donna, il tuo comportamento mi farebbe diventare una iena. E purgheresti a caro prezzo il tutto, se non ti avessi tradito.
Altro che poligrafo.
Ma è l'effetto che farebbe a me.  

Se ti avessi tradito, non mi avresti beccata 

EDIT: fra l'altro mi hai incuriosita e sono andata a spulciare googlando un po'...il test da un 94-95% di affidabilità.
Come ti gestiresti le restanti possibilità di errore della macchina?
E inoltre ci sono anche tutta una serie di risposte fisiologiche che dalla macchina potrebbero essere scambiate per menzogne pur non essendolo. Quindi neanche la menzogna rilevata potrebbe essere tale ma essere stress, agitazione, ansia.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2019)

Quella del poligrafo è una richiesta allucinante. Tua moglie dovrebbe mollarti solo per questo.


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da 15 anni sposati da sette e un figlio di 5 anni. A febbraio a perso la gravidanza era al inizio, dopo è cambiata, e dimagrita tanto tempo sul TEL.Lei non esce quasi mai, amiche o altre robe, pochissimo. Due settimane fa trovo un screenshot di un suo collega, niente di che, comunque hanno il gruppo WhatsApp. Lei è infermiera. Chiamo sto collega e gli chiedo del messaggio, li chiedo se ha mai avuto qualcosa con lei, mi ha giurato sui figli. Finisce così. Io già in dubbi, mi ricordo ferragosto che ha detto che è uscita con due colleghe, indago gli domando, nulla, alla fine prende una SIM e scrive e risponde poi mi manda a me per farmi pensare che gli ha risposto la collega. La sera gli dico che voglio parlare con la collega, dopo mi dice la verità, che la sera gli altri non hanno più detto nulla, e lui gli dice di andare a bere la birra, lei non beve allora decidono di fermarsi al McDonald's mezz oretta. Io già non mi fidavo, e la sera gli chiedo di scriverli o in qualsiasi modo di farmi sentire dalla sua Boca il posto. Gli ha scritto e siamo andati a dormire. Alle 3 si alza e gli scrive di non rispondere. Alle 7.30 dopo che vado a lavorare, lei lo chiama 3 volte e parlano circa 8 minuti. Dopo lui chiama me e mi dice che sono stati al Mc. A questo punto gli ho detto che parlo con sua moglie, se non mi dice la verità, mi ha detto che è questa la verità. Ho parlato con sua moglie, dopo ci siamo incontrati, delusi tutte due, mi ha detto che non sa che pensare. Mia moglie invece a giurato sul nostro figlio, che non mi ha mai tradito e sono l unico uomo che ha mai fatto amore(lei non è u a che gli piace, e l ultimo pensiero, da sempre così). E che non ha visto nulla di male visto che si conoscono da 10 anni, fermarsi al Mc, e visto la situazione un può difficile di questo anno a preferito di non dirmelo, è tutte le bugie sono state a fin di bene, per proteggermi, che sapevo che riaggivo male, per la paura di perdermi. Cosa pensate, ah si ha accettato di sottoporsi al test della verità il poligrafo.


Ciao e benvenuto.
Siete musulmani?  
Perché in questo caso capisco le difficoltà di integrazione MENTALE in un sistema in cui non vi è nulla di  "male" nel fatto che una donna possa uscire e bere magari qualcosa con un collega. Credo che siate un po' entrambi davanti a  "scoperte", a cose nuove e... dobbiate farci i conti. Serve davvero il poligrafo stile"tribunale"?
Parli di tua moglie come di una persona un po' provata da accadimenti anche negativi. Percepisco dalle tue parole un po' l'esistenza di due mondi  (i vostri mondi) che comunicano poco. Dici che a lei non piace: prova a chiederti anche se non pensi che in questo non ci sia una sorta di  "muro" tra voi fatto più di reciproci diritti e doveri che di vera condivisione. Che non significa ne' fare interrogatori ad altri, ne' sottoporre lei alla macchina della verità. Con quei 1200 portala magari a fare qualche giorno di vacanza e lascia decidere a lei il posto.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Google translate s'è rotto?


Non c'ho capito niente neppure io. Qualcuno che ha capito può riformulare?


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quella del poligrafo è una richiesta allucinante. Tua moglie dovrebbe mollarti solo per questo.


Più che altro, se hai come compagna una che devi sottoporre al poligrafo per poterti fidare, direi che il matrimonio è bello che finito.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ci sono anche tutta una serie di risposte fisiologiche che dalla macchina potrebbero essere scambiate per menzogne pur non essendolo. Quindi neanche la menzogna rilevata potrebbe essere tale ma essere stress, agitazione, ansia.


È per questo che prima di iniziare con le domande importati ti chiedono il tuo nome e altre domande non correlate, per stabilire una baseline che comprenda anche lo stress dell'occasione


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Più che altro, se hai come compagna una che devi sottoporre al poligrafo per poterti fidare, direi che il matrimonio è bello che finito.


Ma è da paranoia totale.
Inquietante.


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2019)

Un panino con un collega, dopo 10 anni che si conoscono, ed un gruppo WhatsApp non possono mandarti in fibrillazione così tanto. Ci credo che tua moglie ti ha mentito. Fai venire due maroni così.
Il poligrafo però batte tutto. Prendi quei €1200 e andate a farvi un viaggetto, piuttosto.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Penso che tua moglie, sapendo quanto tu sei geloso e soffocante, ti abbia volutamente nascosto qualcosa che quasi sicuramente è innocente.
> Se fosse stato qualcosa di veramente più importante, avrebbe celato tutto con maggiore impegno.
> Tu, però, sei davvero ossessivo. Al di là di tutto, non deve essere facile per lei stare assieme a te.
> Un minimo di spazi deve averli.


Vero....però  è da dire che a fa gli sciolti moderni e non ossessivi so semo preso n saccoccia!!


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Vado controcorrente.. se una dice cazzate, prende una sim, concorda alle 3 di notte con l altro cosa dire...ha ben piu di un happy meal da nascondere


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vado controcorrente.. se una dice cazzate, prende una sim, concorda alle 3 di notte con l altro cosa dire...ha ben piu di un happy meal da nascondere


Ti stimo, Eagle. Io la parentesi sim non l'ho proprio capita


----------



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

Mi ha raccontato la verità poco fa. Da fine maggio fino ai primi di settembre si sono scritti, speso ma senza nessuna attrazione non è mai successo nulla, sapevano di sbagliare ma era solo un amicizia si trovavano bene, tutto qui non ha mai messo in discussione il nostro amore. Ha detto che non lo rifarebbe, che mi ama e ora tutto dipende da me se posso passarci sopra. E che non lo farà più, e qualsiasi cosa si confidera con me. Lo sentita serena, cosa devo fare ora?


----------



## void (28 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ti stimo, Eagle. Io la parentesi sim non l'ho proprio capita


Mi associo


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ti stimo, Eagle. Io la parentesi sim non l'ho proprio capita


La sim è servita per fingere la risposta di una collega ...circa la paventata serata con colleghe


----------



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

Non è mai successa una cosa così in 15 anni, non ho mai avuto problemi di gelosia, non me le ha mai date. E una novità pure per me. Capisco una piccola bugia ma così è stato troppo.


----------



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

Ora devo mettere una pietra sopra, visto che il nostro amore non è stato messo in discussione, devo ridargli la mia fiducia, e andare oltre, cercare di dimenticare perché è stata sincera


----------



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

Ma dopo 15 anni, credo e visto che non mi ha tradito, voglio dare un altra possibilità al nostro amore


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Adri benvenuto nel forum e nel club. Lascia perde gli interrogatori.... cerca di capire cosa c è che non va nella coppia e/o in lei. Da quello che scrivi..direi che la perdita l ha segnata...e forse ha cercato novità per tenersi su da una depressione e dal lutto. È una delle ipotesi...se puoi sedete e parlate. Se vai avanti sappi che non ti abbandonerà mai il disagio che provoca il tradimento...sarà vostro compagno per tanto... preventivate un lungo periodo di assestamento, con esito incerto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (28 Ottobre 2019)

Nel corso della vita, in un paio di occasioni anch'io avrei avuto voglia di sottoporre la mia ex compagna al test del poligrafo, se fossi stato a conoscenza della sua esistenza.
Ma fortunatamente non mi sono mai spinto a prendere seriamente in considerazione l'idea e ho affrontato le cose alla meno peggio, a volte fidandomi delle mie sensazioni, altre volte dialogando con lei, spesso litigando ferocemente.
E oggi, ripensando a quelle fasi, mi sembra un folle delirio.
Come se quei pensieri di controllo non fossero miei, ma di un me ubriaco fradicio.
Dopo la sbronza, quei pensieri ti sembrano ridicoli.
Questo per dirti: smetti di chiederti cosa abbia fatto, cancella st'idea assurda del poligrafo, cerca di prendere tempo.
Lascia passare questo momento.
Tra qualche mese, se tra di voi c'è un legame vero e la volontà di preservarlo, queste idee ti controllo ti sembreranno ridicole.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2019)

ma come funziona con il poligrafo...
c'è il tizio che ti mette tutte le ventose e ti interroga e vedi formarsi le corna nel monitor?
non escludo che se ne occupi barbara d'urso a breve con seduta in diretta


----------



## Adri (28 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come funziona con il poligrafo...
> c'è il tizio che ti mette tutte le ventose e ti interroga e vedi formarsi le corna nel monitor?
> non escludo che se ne occupi barbara d'urso a breve con seduta in diretta


Se siamo tutti onesti, e facciamo le cose per bene, non lo avrebbero inventato. Il poligrafo è una machina per far capire e trovare la verità per i bugiardi.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vado controcorrente.. se una dice cazzate, prende una sim, concorda alle 3 di notte con l altro cosa dire...ha ben piu di un happy meal da nascondere


Un Big Mac?


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2019)

Io comunque non è che abbia capito proprio tutto tutto.


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> È per questo che prima di iniziare con le domande importati ti chiedono il tuo nome e altre domande non correlate, per stabilire una baseline che comprenda anche lo stress dell'occasione


Da quello che ho letto, il poligrafo sta venendo superato dall'applicazione delle tecniche neuroscientifiche, ossia quegli esami che sono in grado di individuare le attivazioni delle diverse aree del cervello a seconda della risposta dell'individuo a determinati stimoli. 

Il poligrafo, proprio per la sua inattendibilità, in Europa non è considerato uno strumento tecnico efficace e quindi non è ammesso al giudizio. 
In USA lo utilizzano nonostante i severi dubbi che riguardano il suo utilizzo.

Tutto questo però finisce poi nel dibattito su "vince l'uomo o la macchina" con la discussione intorno al fatto che tutta una serie di costruzioni siano riduzionistiche e fondamentalmente deterministiche. Nel senso che l'uomo è molto di più della somma delle sue parti e quindi la macchina, allo stato dell'arte, non è in grado di rilevare le sfaccettature che lo riguardano e quindi i risultati ottenuti non sono generalizzabili e non possono assumere una valenza sufficiente a divenire evidenza. 

Ho trovato un sacco di roba interessante da approfondire!! 
Appena ho un po' di tempo mi ci metto. 

Ora come ora, comunque, sembra che lo strumento a cui si guarda con maggiore speranza sia la risonanza magnetica funzionale. 

L'utilizzo di queste tecniche sta però sollevando parecchie interessanti questioni. 
Per esempio se allo stimolo X si ottiene in risposta y, è anche vero che quella risposta y è generalizzabile e quindi utilizzabile per una popolazione?

Argomento interessante!!  
In particolare per il rapporto uomo macchina che ne discende.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tra qualche mese, se tra di voi c'è un legame vero e la volontà di preservarlo, queste idee ti controllo ti sembreranno ridicole.


Fino ad un certo punto...la fiducia in lei o in qualsiasi altra probabile persona futura è persa. Non è una cosa razionale ma irrazionale...il cervello reagisce al trauma ... mettendosi sulla difensiva in determinate situazioni che prima invece non facevano scattare nulla di che. L' unica cosa vera è che dopo tanto tempo non stai li a chiedere dettagli relativi all'evento, ma temi che in futuro possa ripetere ciò che ha già fatto e che prima mai avresti solo immaginato, avendola collocata, sbagliando, in una certa tipologia di persona..


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quella del poligrafo è una richiesta allucinante. Tua moglie dovrebbe mollarti solo per questo.


Condivido


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Google translate s'è rotto?


Credo non sia italiano.
La comprensione è difficile.
Mi sento solidale con chi si è trovato a cercare di capire il mio inglese


----------



## Rose1994 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Io mi devo riprendere un attimo da quello che ho appena letto. Cioè cosa ho appena letto???????
Ho capito che lui di fondo è un uomo molto geloso, lei ha una conversazione con un altro uomo che è un suo collega e hanno in comune un gruppo WhatsApp, poi non ho ben capito la questione McDonald's e della sim. 
Quello che mi viene da pensare però è che se sua moglie ha sposato un uomo così, sicuramente sa che il marito è un tipo molto impostato e magari lo è anche lei, se nasconde qualcosa può anche farlo con malizia, un uomo così se lo piglia solo una donna altrettanto gelosa e mentalmente limitata. Se mente quindi, e parla con un uomo sicuramente c'è un intrallazzo dietro.... Dubito che una donna che sta in un rapporto del genere contempli l'amicizia con un uomo, o semplicemente parlare con lui e non con la vicina di casa  per trovare sollievo da un periodo buio.
Qualcuno può tradurre la parte della sim?


----------



## void (28 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, il poligrafo sta venendo superato dall'applicazione delle tecniche neuroscientifiche, ossia quegli esami che sono in grado di individuare le attivazioni delle diverse aree del cervello a seconda della risposta dell'individuo a determinati stimoli.
> 
> Il poligrafo, proprio per la sua inattendibilità, in Europa non è considerato uno strumento tecnico efficace e quindi non è ammesso al giudizio.
> In USA lo utilizzano nonostante i severi dubbi che riguardano il suo utilizzo.
> ...


Beh, se fallisce con il poligrafo può sempre ricorrere al penthotal. Basta non sbagliare dose.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io mi devo riprendere un attimo da quello che ho appena letto. Cioè cosa ho appena letto???????
> Ho capito che lui di fondo è un uomo molto geloso, lei ha una conversazione con un altro uomo che è un suo collega e hanno in comune un gruppo WhatsApp, poi non ho ben capito la questione McDonald's e della sim.
> Quello che mi viene da pensare però è che se sua moglie ha sposato un uomo così, sicuramente sa che il marito è un tipo molto impostato e magari lo è anche lei, se nasconde qualcosa può anche farlo con malizia, un uomo così se lo piglia solo una donna altrettanto gelosa e mentalmente limitata. Se mente quindi, e parla con un uomo sicuramente c'è un intrallazzo dietro.... Dubito che una donna che sta in un rapporto del genere contempli l'amicizia con un uomo, o semplicemente parlare con lui e non con la vicina di casa  per trovare sollievo da un periodo buio.
> Qualcuno può tradurre la parte della sim?


Lei doveva uscire con un gruppo di colleghi ma si so ritirati tutti...allora s è trovata da sola con il collega che l ha invitata al mc... adri non credendo a questa versione ha indagato, lei messa alle strette ha preso una sim per automandarsi un messaggio fingendosi una collega...ma lui scaltro ha detto ''chiamo e le parlo''... allora la moglie è capitolata...adri allora ha mandato un messaggio al terzo incomodo, ma lei alle 3 di notte ha sentito il compagno di merende per dirgli di non rispondere....e il mattino seguente lo ha sentito per concordare una versione da dare in pasto... direi poco da aggiungere. Elementareuozzon


----------



## Rose1994 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lei doveva uscire con un gruppo di colleghi ma si so ritirati tutti...allora s è trovata da sola con il collega che l ha invitata al mc... adri non credendo a questa versione ha indagato, lei messa alle strette ha preso una sim per automandarsi un messaggio fingendosi una collega...ma lui scaltro ha detto ''chiamo e le parlo''... allora la moglie è capitolata...adri allora ha mandato un messaggio al terzo incomodo, ma lei alle 3 di notte ha sentito il compagno di merende per dirgli di non rispondere....e il mattino seguente lo ha sentito per concordare una versione da dare in pasto... direi poco da aggiungere. Elementareuozzon


 E so corna, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lei doveva uscire con un gruppo di colleghi ma si so ritirati tutti...allora s è trovata da sola con il collega che l ha invitata al mc... adri non credendo a questa versione ha indagato, lei messa alle strette ha preso una sim per automandarsi un messaggio fingendosi una collega...ma lui scaltro ha detto ''chiamo e le parlo''... allora la moglie è capitolata...adri allora ha mandato un messaggio al terzo incomodo, ma lei alle 3 di notte ha sentito il compagno di merende per dirgli di non rispondere....e il mattino seguente lo ha sentito per concordare una versione da dare in pasto... direi poco da aggiungere. Elementareuozzon


Se fosse come dici tu non gli conveniva un'agenzia investigativa anzichè la macchina della verità?
Se lei non esce mai le uscite di notano, sarebbe da capire se è uscita solo quel giorno di ferragosto (siamo a fine ottobre) pare per mezz'ora.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vado controcorrente.. se una dice cazzate, prende una sim, concorda alle 3 di notte con l altro cosa dire...ha ben piu di un happy meal da nascondere


con uno che ti vuole mettere sotto test del poligrafo, concordare una versione mi pare il minimo.   perchè chi fa così vuol solo sentirsi dire che i suoi sospetti sono fondati anche se non è vero.


a me invece fa veramente schifo l'idea che sulla base di sta paranoia questo sia andato anche a raccontare chissà che cosa alla moglie del collega/amico  di sua moglie.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Mi ha raccontato la verità poco fa. Da fine maggio fino ai primi di settembre si sono scritti, speso ma senza nessuna attrazione non è mai successo nulla, sapevano di sbagliare ma era solo un amicizia si trovavano bene, tutto qui non ha mai messo in discussione il nostro amore. Ha detto che non lo rifarebbe, che mi ama e ora tutto dipende da me se posso passarci sopra. E che non lo farà più, e qualsiasi cosa si confidera con me. Lo sentita serena, cosa devo fare ora?


chiedere scusa.   almeno un'amica femmina tua moglie la può avere oppure temi oscure attrazioni lesbiche?


----------



## feather (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E oggi, ripensando a quelle fasi, mi sembra un folle delirio.
> Come se quei pensieri di controllo non fossero miei, ma di un me ubriaco fradicio.


Sembra un disperato tentativo di porre sotto controllo qualcosa che non lo è e non lo può essere. Lo vedo più come un atto di disperazione che di follia o di ebrezza.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Allora rispetto non sono geloso, solo che tutto questo non è mai successo fra noi. Vi ho detto, ieri davanti a me e sua mamma, ha detto la verità. E iniziato cosi: Ora ti dico la verità così tutti i pezzi che ti mancavano in queste ultime tre settimane, ti gli spiego. Verso fine maggio ci siamo visti, (perché lui aveva cambiato reparto e sarà o 3 anni che non lavoravano insieme, si incrocia a o ogni tanto) poi abbiamo cominciato a scriverci in amicizia, ogni 2 o 3 giorni, a luglio nulla perche eravamo in ferie. Quindi non abbiamo mai parlato di sentimenti, lui era molto rispettoso, mai una battuta, io non ho mai avuto nessun attrazione di nessun tipo, lui non so non ha mai detto nulla. Ma sapevamo che non era normale scriversi, allora a ferragosto ci troviamo al Mc, ci sediamo sulla marciapiede in parte al Mc, e ci diciamo che è solo un amicizia e che comunque bisogna sentirsi di meno. Lui mi mette una mano in torno al collo mi da un Baccio sulla guancia, io non faccio nulla ci salutiamo e vengo via. E questo ciò che mi ha detto lei.

Io 35 lei 34 anni, abbiamo fatto sempre tutto insieme, eravamo sempre insieme,a comprarci vestiti, a fare la spesa insomma una copia molto unita. quelle poche volte al anno che usciva non gli ho mai detto nulla, non lo mai controllata,non gli ho mai impedito nulla, e mi sono sempre fidato. Ero disperato, mi sono sentito crollare il mondo a dosso, mi dicevo che ho perso tutto famiglia, casa, mio figlio, sono un pappa molto presente. Mia moglie che la conosco da sempre siamo cresciuti insieme, possa mentirmi e farmi così male.



perplesso ha detto:


> chiedere scusa.   almeno un'amica femmina tua moglie la può avere oppure temi oscure attrazioni lesbiche?


Non so cosa pensate, ma lei ha qualche amica, difatti gli ho detto che c era qualche amica che ne so sua mamma, sua sorella mia sorella, se voleva coltivare un amicizia. Per credo che sia più normale e più logico l amicizia donna donna che donna uomo.



Vera ha detto:


> Un panino con un collega, dopo 10 anni che si conoscono, ed un gruppo WhatsApp non possono mandarti in fibrillazione così tanto. Ci credo che tua moglie ti ha mentito. Fai venire due maroni così.
> Il poligrafo però batte tutto. Prendi quei €1200 e andate a farvi un viaggetto, piuttosto.


Gruppo WhatsApp di lavoro, loro si sono scritto in privato, leggi più avanti, che ieri mi ha detto la verita



Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo non sia italiano.
> La comprensione è difficile.
> Mi sento solidale con chi si è trovato a cercare di capire il mio inglese


Non non sono italiano, ma credo abbia poco importanza. Perché sono qui da 20 anni e lei è italiana. Ma rispetto centra poco.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se fosse come dici tu non gli conveniva un'agenzia investigativa anzichè la macchina della verità?
> Se lei non esce mai le uscite di notano, sarebbe da capire se è uscita solo quel giorno di ferragosto (siamo a fine ottobre) pare per mezz'ora.


In teoria, come infermiera, ha una discreta possibilità di giocare sui turni.
Tantissimi tradimenti avvengono nell'orario che si suppone sia di lavoro e con giustificazioni inerenti allo stesso.
Per questo ho dei dubbi su questa vicenda.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> con uno che ti vuole mettere sotto test del poligrafo, concordare una versione mi pare il minimo.   perchè chi fa così vuol solo sentirsi dire che i suoi sospetti sono fondati anche se non è vero.
> 
> 
> a me invece fa veramente schifo l'idea che sulla base di sta paranoia questo sia andato anche a raccontare chissà che cosa alla moglie del collega/amico  di sua moglie.


Io gli ho chiesto a lui di dirmi la verità, basta bugie altrimeti racconto alla moglie, mi ha mentito di nuovo. Lui ha datto il mio nr. al moglie, lei mi ha chiamato, gli ho detto di cosa si trattava, poi giovedì scorso ci siamo incontrati.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Ora che sapete bene tutto, e io anche, cosa pensate ma senza polemiche o critiche. Magari ogni uno dice la sua, per me c è stato oppure no.


----------



## Lostris (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Non so cosa pensate, ma lei ha qualche amica, difatti gli ho detto che c era qualche amica che ne so sua mamma, sua sorella mia sorella, se voleva coltivare un amicizia. Per credo che sia più normale e più logico l amicizia donna donna che donna uomo.


Eccerto... tutto in famiglia  

Se si parla di amicizia profonda e basta (tra eterosessuali) anch’io credo che tra due persone dello stesso sesso sia pulita da implicazioni di natura sentimentale/passionale -e quindi più libera.
Parlando di grandi numeri.

Ciò non toglie che se vivi nel mondo è normalissimo relazionarsi a più livelli anche con individui dell’altro sesso, senza che questo necessariamente presupponga dei tradimenti.

Tu non parli mai con altre donne?


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

[


Adri ha detto:


> Ora che sapete bene tutto, e io anche, cosa pensate ma senza polemiche o critiche. Magari ogni uno dice la sua, per me c è stato oppure no.


E' impossibile darti una risposta.
Normalmente tantissime donne chattano con persone dell'altro sesso, colleghi, amici etc.
Io stesso ho tante amiche con cui mi sento regolarmente. Un panino da Mac è veramente irrilevante. 
Devi accettare che tua moglie come tutte le donne abbia una vita indipendentemente da te, in cui si relaziona anche con altri uomini.


----------



## feather (29 Ottobre 2019)

Io non lo so se ti ha messo le corna o no, ma se sei arrivato al punto di aver bisogno di un poligrafo direi che il tuo matrimonio è già gambe all'aria. E questo a prescindere dal fatto che ti abbia tradito o meno.
E ora rimettere il matrimonio in piedi sarà un percorso lento e faticosissimo; oltre che dall'esito molto incerto.
Mi dispiace ma la vedo grigia.. E ripeto, arrivati a questo punto che lei abbia fatto sesso con un altro o meno c'entra poco.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Ma se scoprissi che ti tradisce, quale sarebbe la tua reazione?


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

.... Inoltre, tu hai fatto il classico errore di tutti i mariti presi dal panico.
Hai chiesto a lei di dire la verità.
Ma, secondo te, una persona che ti tradisce te lo confessa, così, solo perché tu glielo chiedi?
Una persona messa alle strette ti accontenta. Lei può averti tradito o non averlo fatto, ma ti dice quello che è utile per calmarti, nulla più.
Se un coniuge vuole scoprire la verità, non deve far altro che tacere e osservare quello che fa l'altro.
Con tutta calma.
Una persona rilassata prima o poi commette l'errore che svela tutto, ma, a quel punto, non ha più tante possibilità di mentire.
Quindi: mai farsi prendere dal panico o dalla rabbia.
Tradire è un evento drammatico, ma tutto sommato molto frequente.
Devi pensare di essere uno dei tanti che ha avuto necessità di confrontarsi con questa situazione, che non è affatto speciale come credi.
Poi, può essere che dopo un anno di osservazione non emerga nulla.
TI metterai il cuore in pace, ma, almeno, non avrai collezionato la serie di figure di merda che hai fatto finora.
Che ti fanno perdere in qualsiasi caso la stima di chi hai a fianco.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi ma il problema non è se una puo avere un amico o meno...ma il farlo di nascosto...e soprattutto l' aver intrapreso la strada della sim, della versione concordata, dell'incontro al mc dicendo a casa che era tra colleghi....per me a naso la confessione, come quasi tutte le confessioni, è edulcorata. Senza girare coltello nella piaga qui nel forum abbiamo visto tanti casi dove si sminuiva dando addosso a chi aveva sospetti, per arrivare poi a scoprire traditori seriali o relazioni parallele. Se come lui afferma sono da sempre molto simbiotici ecc e poi lui ha alzato le antenne....qualcosa c'è. Ora deve capire il da farsi. Gli consiglierei di non abbassare la guardia perche le cotte interrotte perche scoperti non muoiono di morte naturale...e richiedono tempo e soprattutto reale paura di perdere cio che si ha... finquando si avverte di non perdere nulla si continua il gioco.. io penso che avrete un periodo duro da affrontare...e ti faccio un in bocca al lupo ...


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eccerto... tutto in famiglia
> 
> Se si parla di amicizia profonda e basta (tra eterosessuali) anch’io credo che tra due persone dello stesso sesso sia pulita da implicazioni di natura sentimentale/passionale -e quindi più libera.
> Parlando di grandi numeri.
> ...


Si sul lavoro, ma non mi sono scritto in privato


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma il problema non è se una puo avere un amico o meno...ma il farlo di nascosto...e soprattutto l' aver intrapreso la strada della sim, della versione concordata, dell'incontro al mc dicendo a casa che era tra colleghi....per me a naso la confessione, come quasi tutte le confessioni, è edulcorata. Senza girare coltello nella piaga qui nel forum abbiamo visto tanti casi dove si sminuiva dando addosso a chi aveva sospetti, per arrivare poi a scoprire traditori seriali o relazioni parallele. Se come lui afferma sono da sempre molto simbiotici ecc e poi lui ha alzato le antenne....qualcosa c'è. Ora deve capire il da farsi. Gli consiglierei di non abbassare la guardia perche le cotte interrotte perche scoperti non muoiono di morte naturale...e richiedono tempo e soprattutto reale paura di perdere cio che si ha... finquando si avverte di non perdere nulla si continua il gioco.. io penso che avrete un periodo duro da affrontare...e ti faccio un in bocca al lupo ...


Certo che il sospetto c'è, ma manca qualsiasi prova.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Si sul lavoro, ma non mi sono scritto in privato


Io con le mie colleghe sempre, ma ti assicuro che non c'è niente.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che il sospetto c'è, ma manca qualsiasi prova.


Non ha detto di cotta, ma solo amicizia, e già ai primi di ottrobe prima che io alzasi le antenne. Lei ha solo provato amicizia e si patì, anche perché come uomo non gli ha mai piaciuto


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Non ha detto di cotta, ma solo amicizia, e già ai primi di ottrobe prima che io alzasi le antenne. Lei ha solo provato amicizia e si patì, anche perché come uomo non gli ha mai piaciuto


Scsa prima che alzasi le antenne loro si scrivevano molt meno, quindi la cosa andava a sparire


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri allora se hai tutte le risposte, hai definito tutto...cosa cerchi qui? Che consigli? Perché bussi a sto convento?


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Non ha detto di cotta, ma solo amicizia, e già ai primi di ottrobe prima che io alzasi le antenne. Lei ha solo provato amicizia e si patì, anche perché come uomo non gli ha mai piaciuto


Mettiamola così: hai le prove solo di quello che ti ha raccontato.
Se sei convinto che sia andata così, tua moglie si merita delle scuse.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

*Credo per bisognia di parlare con gente estranea da questa faccenda, forse perché se come dopo 3 settimane di bugie e sofferenza, è dopo ieri che mi ha raccontato la verità, e devo credere che è così.... Sto male mi sento deluso, cavoli non avrei mai creduto*


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> *Credo per bisognia di parlare con gente estranea da questa faccenda, forse perché se come dopo 3 settimane di bugie e sofferenza, è dopo ieri che mi ha raccontato la verità, e devo credere che è così.... Sto male mi sento deluso, cavoli non avrei mai creduto*


Non è che devi crederci, semplicemente non hai altre spiegazioni se non queste che ti sono state date.
Il vero problema, però, è che la tua fiducia è venuta meno, qualsiasi cosa sia accaduta.
Capisco il tuo stare male.
Io anni fa fui tradito. Ai primi sospetti guardai - cosa che non avevo mai fatto - nel cellulare di mia moglie.
Trovai 800 SMS con una persona di cui lei non mi aveva mai parlato.
Loro erano all'inizio, si erano visti una sola volta da soli.
Chiesi spiegazioni, e avendo già delle prove lei non negò che lui le piaceva e c'era stato tra loro un bacio.
il problema è che lei era già coinvolta, per cui, malgrado io le stessi dietro cercando di capire se si vedeva ancora con quest'uomo, lei proseguì la storia con lui. In breve mi accorsi solo dopo un anno che si vedevano nell'orario di ufficio andando in motel.
All'epoca io l'amavo. Stetti ovviamente male quando scoprii che mi mentiva.
Siamo rimasti lo stesso insieme, per vari motivi, ma ovviamente non è più come prima.
Una donna, se è coinvolta, non la fermi in alcun modo. Se nella testa ha una persona, non sarai tu a impedirle di vederla.
E' come tentare di arginare un corso d'acqua con un foglio di cartone.
Lei è cambiata, in questo periodo?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> *Credo per bisognia di parlare con gente estranea da questa faccenda, forse perché se come dopo 3 settimane di bugie e sofferenza, è dopo ieri che mi ha raccontato la verità, e devo credere che è così.... Sto male mi sento deluso, cavoli non avrei mai creduto*


Il tuo ''devo cedere'' la dice lunga... credimi..ti capisco...  perciò ti dico ti aspetta un periodo molto duro... chiederai sempre stesse cose...improvvisamente ti verranno in mente episodi...avrai giornate incazzato..ecc. se lei tiene a te deve rimboccarsi le maniche e fartelo capire


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che devi crederci, semplicemente non hai altre spiegazioni se non queste che ti sono state date.
> Il vero problema, però, è che la tua fiducia è venuta meno, qualsiasi cosa sia accaduta.
> Capisco il tuo stare male.
> Io anni fa fui tradito. Ai primi sospetti guardai - cosa che non avevo mai fatto - nel cellulare di mia moglie.
> ...


E la cosa più assurda e che poi...passata la bufera...te la puoi ritrovare anche innamorata come prima, quasi come se non fosse successo nulla, ma oramai dentro tu hai la delusione...che ti accompagnerà sempre, anche restando insieme, innamorati e con la solita vita di prima.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Ottobre 2019)

Mamma mia ..e che è ? Sembra vigliate convincerlo in ogni modo che lei lo abbia tradito perché siete stati tradito voi..
Che sia sincera non è proprio possibile ? 
Lui sta malissimo ... così non lo aiutate di certo...
Deve piuttosto lavorare sulla sua gelosia ... 
io parlo, scrivo e mi relaziono con più uomini che donne ..eh quindi ?


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mamma mia ..e che è ? Sembra vigliate convincerlo in ogni modo che lei lo abbia tradito perché siete stati tradito voi..
> *Che sia sincera non è proprio possibile ?*
> Lui sta malissimo ... così non lo aiutate di certo...
> Deve piuttosto lavorare sulla sua gelosia ...
> *io parlo, scrivo e mi relaziono con più uomini che donne ..eh quindi ?*


Una che compra una SIM e concorda alle 3 di notte le risposte con un altro non è per definizione sincera, ma bisogna vedere cosa c'è alla base di questa necessità di mentire.
Può anche essere che sia  una conseguenza della ossessività di lui.
Certo è che senza prove, sono tutte supposizioni.
Secondo neretto: anch'io, con più donne che uomini, se è per questo... Sono sospettabile per questo?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mamma mia ..e che è ? Sembra vigliate convincerlo in ogni modo che lei lo abbia tradito perché siete stati tradito voi..
> Che sia sincera non è proprio possibile ?
> Lui sta malissimo ... così non lo aiutate di certo...
> Deve piuttosto lavorare sulla sua gelosia ...
> io parlo, scrivo e mi relaziono con più uomini che donne ..eh quindi ?


Anche io mi relaziono con donne e anche mia moglie con uomini. Se però compra una sim per fingersi una collega, se manda messaggio alle 3 di notte e la mattina dopo alle 8 lo contatta per decidere la versione..perdona un amico innocente non è


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Ora che sapete bene tutto, e io anche, cosa pensate ma senza polemiche o critiche. Magari ogni uno dice la sua, per me c è stato oppure no.


tu sei musulmano, immagino.

già il fatto che per te le amiche "naturali" di tua moglie debbano essere la suocera, la cognata o la sorella, dice molto.  sarai qui da 20 anni ma direi che ci hai capito poco.

non credo che ti abbia tradito, certamente non te lo verrebbe a confessare perchè per me tua moglie ha paura di te.  e invece di stare a pensare al poligrafo, dovresti pensare al perchè tua moglie sia così terrorizzata


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Anche io mi relaziono con donne e anche mia moglie con uomini. Se però compra una sim per fingersi una collega, se manda messaggio alle 3 di notte e la mattina dopo alle 8 lo contatta per decidere la versione..perdona un amico innocente non è


Non lo sappiamo. Di fronte a un marito geloso e possessivo sei costretta a nascondere anche le cose più innocenti.
Ripeto: non ci sono prove. Nel mio caso, ce n'erano, anche parecchie.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo sappiamo. Di fronte a un marito geloso e possessivo sei costretta a nascondere anche le cose più innocenti.


Difronte un marito geloso, che hai sposato consapevolmente sapendo che lo è, non intrecci proprio relazione telefonica con collega per mesi, non ti ci incontri di nascosto, non prendi sim, non fingi incontro tra colleghi ecc. C è poi da capire...lui sempre stato geloso? Magari mai stato... e stiamo vedendo un lui cambiato. Gli è partita la paranoia post bugie ecc.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Difronte un marito geloso, che hai sposato consapevolmente sapendo che lo è, non intrecci proprio relazione telefonica con collega per mesi, non ti ci incontri di nascosto, non prendi sim, non fingi incontro tra colleghi ecc. C è poi da capire...*lui sempre stato geloso? Magari mai stato... e stiamo vedendo un lui cambiat*o. Gli è partita la paranoia post bugie ecc.


Questo ce lo deve spiegare lui.
Sul resto... il matrimonio non è un carcere.
In Italia uomini e donne hanno i loro spazi, i loro amici, i loro momenti al di fuori della famiglia.
Che poi qualcuno ci marci lo sappiamo tutti, però è innegabile che avere una vita possa essere positivo anche per la coppia, in quanto alleggerisce il carico delle aspettative.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo ce lo deve spiegare lui.
> Sul resto... il matrimonio non è un carcere.
> In Italia uomini e donne hanno i loro spazi, i loro amici, i loro momenti al di fuori della famiglia.
> Che poi qualcuno ci marci lo sappiamo tutti, però è innegabile che avere una vita possa essere positivo anche per la coppia, in quanto alleggerisce il carico delle aspettative.


Certo...è la base proprio. Però se poi ci sono menzogne e sotterfugi tutto cambia. E in questo caso ci sono. Aggiungo... l esser molto permissivi lascia le porte aperte..vedi tu cosa hai detto...avevi capito un anno prima..ma tra fiducia, impossibile che sia cosi e tutto hai lasciato che la cosa crescesse ben oltre. Io idem....a volte non paga la maturità, l essere progressisti e fatalisti


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo...è la base proprio. Però se poi ci sono menzogne e sotterfugi tutto cambia. E in questo caso ci sono.


Lei spiega anche perché, e dato che non ci sono elementi per confutare quello che dice, è l'unica versione che bisogna accettare.
Io ho la sensazione che lei faccia una vita triste, in cui ha anche bisogno di distrarsi il giusto, ma si trova al fianco un marito con gli occhi puntati su di lei, che non comprende che una donna non fa nulla di male a parlare con un uomo.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

_Allora ripeto, non sono geloso di me, lei qualche amica si sono viste sentite, quindi io non ho mai pensato che poteva mentirmi per mesi, non so se è stata la gelosia che rispetto non sono uno geloso. Potete capire, lei si ha sentita male per la perdita della gravidanza, e dopo in seguito tutto ciò che ho raccontato scoprendo piano piano le bugie_


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Puoi se una persona vi mente per mese e continua cambiare versione, credo che ti possa fare andare fuori di testa, e la gelosia centra poco.


----------



## Vera (29 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mamma mia ..e che è ? Sembra vigliate convincerlo in ogni modo che lei lo abbia tradito perché siete stati tradito voi..
> Che sia sincera non è proprio possibile ?
> Lui sta malissimo ... così non lo aiutate di certo...
> Deve piuttosto lavorare sulla sua gelosia ...
> io parlo, scrivo e mi relaziono con più uomini che donne ..eh quindi ?


Esatto,  penso la stessa cosa. Avessi accanto una persona gelosa e sospettosa come Adri, sarei attaccata alla macchina della verità,  seduta sulla sedia elettrica.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Esatto,  penso la stessa cosa. Avessi accanto una persona gelosa e sospettosa come Adri, sarei attaccata alla macchina della verità,  seduta sulla sedia elettrica.


Repetita. Magari non lo era...e ora si. Sapere che la persona che ami, in cui riponi fiducia da sempre, ti prende per il culo...ti cambia. Anche solo sapere che ti sfila venti euro dal portafogli la mattina.. non servono le corna. Alle volte basta poco. Lo scenario sarebbe gia diverso se lei, prima della scoperta, avesse preso il marito e confessato l ''amicizia'', e la probabile cotta. Lui avrebbe una sensazione di onestà e fiducia che ora non ha.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Scsa prima che alzasi le antenne loro si scrivevano molt meno, quindi la cosa andava a sparire


Ma tu li hai letti / visti questi messaggi tra tua moglie e il collega di lavoro?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Difronte un marito geloso, che hai sposato consapevolmente sapendo che lo è, non intrecci proprio relazione telefonica con collega per mesi, non ti ci incontri di nascosto, non prendi sim, non fingi incontro tra colleghi ecc. C è poi da capire...lui sempre stato geloso? Magari mai stato... e stiamo vedendo un lui cambiato. Gli è partita la paranoia post bugie ecc.


Dipende eh.
Prova a non avere lo spazio nemmeno per fare uno starnuto in libertà (amiche? Mamma, cognata, zia eccetera...), poi non so. Tra l'altro, se essere sinceri significa in buona sintesi rinunciare al mondo esterno per  "dire TUTTO a uno" basta poco per sentirsi nella posizione di dovere nascondere. Mi impressiona anche l'ingerenza di lui, io se da amica mi vedessi costretta a rendere conto alla moglie di un collega per un panino da mc Donald penserei credo come prima cosa al desiderio della moglie di fare terra bruciata intorno al marito... Il mio ex alla fine lo faceva. In altro modo. Vale a dire che non perdeva occasione per provare a sminuire ai miei occhi i miei amici. A iniziare dalle AMICHE. Era un modo per tenermi al chiuso.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che devi crederci, semplicemente non hai altre spiegazioni se non queste che ti sono state date.
> Il vero problema, però, è che la tua fiducia è venuta meno, qualsiasi cosa sia accaduta.
> Capisco il tuo stare male.
> Io anni fa fui tradito. Ai primi sospetti guardai - cosa che non avevo mai fatto - nel cellulare di mia moglie.
> ...


Anche non si fermasse lei, lo farà l'altro eventualmente. Calcola che lui già si è incontrato con la moglie del collega, quindi anche la moglie dell'altro in qualche modo alzerà le antenne.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> _Allora ripeto, non sono geloso di me, lei qualche amica si sono viste sentite, quindi io non ho mai pensato che poteva mentirmi per mesi, non so se è stata la gelosia che rispetto non sono uno geloso. Potete capire, lei si ha sentita male per la perdita della gravidanza, e dopo in seguito tutto ciò che ho raccontato scoprendo piano piano le bugie_


Sì, ma esattamente tu hai qualche cosa che dimostri che tra tua moglie e quest'uomo ci sia di più che un'uscita tra colleghi?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche non si fermasse lei, lo farà l'altro eventualmente. Calcola che lui già si è incontrato con la moglie del collega, quindi anche la moglie dell'altro in qualche modo alzerà le antenne.


Soprattutto..se anche questa moglie è rimasta un po basita forse forse puzza di bruciato un po a tutti... o anche lei soffre di gelosia acuta??... daje raga..tutti a fa i garantisti, gli splendidi poi vi vorrei vede a sapere che i vostri partner vi hanno omesso una cena seppure fast, si so comperati la sim, e si so messaggiati con il terzo per decidere cosa dire... dai... perfavore.. (so tutti fr...col cu...degli altri)


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Soprattutto..se anche questa moglie è rimasta un po basita forse forse puzza di bruciato un po a tutti... o anche lei soffre di gelosia acuta... daje raga..tutti a fa i garantisti, gli splendidi poi vi vorrei vede a sapere che i vostri partner vi hanno omesso una cen seppure fast, si so comperati la sim, e si so messaggiati con il terzo per decidere cosa dire... dai... perfavore...


Prima farei un esame su di me, però. Nel quale certamente il contesto mio interno culturale conta, così come conta quello della coppia. Ma uno che ti dice  "amici maschi solo sul lavoro. (parlando di lui eh), fuori dal lavoro mai sentiti", come fosse l'esempio da portare avanti, due  (dico due) domande prima di partire in quarta e pensare che  "le cose" nascoste (e solo quelle) abbiano i parametri della società odierna non te le suscita?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Soprattutto..se anche questa moglie è rimasta un po basita forse forse puzza di bruciato un po a tutti... o anche lei soffre di gelosia acuta... daje raga..tutti a fa i garantisti, gli splendidi poi vi vorrei vede a sapere che i vostri partner vi hanno omesso una cena, si so comperati la sim, e si so messaggiati con il terzo per decidere cosa dire... dai... perfavore...


Sai cosa stranisce, il fatto che lui abbia pensato al poligrafo, trasmette l'aria di un tribunale interno, lei che dice la verità davanti lui e sua mamma (???)... non so come sia nella sua famiglia, con i parenti si possono creare amicizie durature, ma se sono una morsa di dettami ad un certo punto ti senti anche soffocare.
Potrebbe anche essere che lei aveva solo voglia di sentire un poco di aria fuori dalla cerchia nota, sentire "altre parole" (non necessariamente d'amore), poi non sappiamo l'altro uomo (il collega) come la vivesse. Le comunicazione tra i due sono un'interazione.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prima farei un esame su di me, però. Nel quale certamente il contesto mio interno culturale conta, così come conta quello della coppia. Ma uno che ti dice  "amici maschi solo sul lavoro. (parlando di lui eh), fuori dal lavoro mai sentiti", come fosse l'esempio da portare avanti, due  (dico due) domande prima di partire in quarta e pensare che  "le cose" nascoste (e solo quelle) abbiano i parametri della società odierna non te le suscita?


Scusa eh. Si so sposati penso conoscendosi. Sa lui come la pensa... retrò ok...ma lo sapeva... se lui ha stile così se cambi regole stai rischiando. ...(premessa fondamentale..io sono l opposto chiariamoci, ma a mio avviso lamentarsi di qualcosa che gia si sapeva è assurdo)


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai cosa stranisce, il fatto che lui abbia pensato al poligrafo, trasmette l'aria di un tribunale interno, lei che dice la verità davanti lui e sua mamma (???)... non so come sia nella sua famiglia, con i parenti si possono creare amicizie durature, ma se sono una morsa di dettami ad un certo punto ti senti anche soffocare.
> Potrebbe anche essere che lei aveva solo voglia di sentire un poco di aria fuori dalla cerchia nota, sentire "altre parole" (non necessariamente d'amore), poi non sappiamo l'altro uomo (il collega) come la vivesse. Le comunicazione tra i due sono un'interazione.


Pure a me stranisce..Soprattutto lo strumento da film di spie di una berlino anni 30.... ma tutti qui dopo la scoperta abbiamo scavato con le mani nude nelle macerie...noi cornuti ultramoderni abbiano pensato a vedere whatapp, tabulati, recupero password mail, geolocalizzazioni. Lui è solo un po vintage...


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pure a me stranisce..Soprattutto lo strumento da film di spie di una berlino anni 30.... ma tutti qui dopo scoperta abbiamo scavato con le mani nelle macerie...noi cornuti ultramoderni abbiano pensato a vedere whatapp, tabulati, recupero password mail, geolocalizzazioni. Lui è solo un po vintage...


E' un po' diverso.
Obbligare una persona a sottoporsi a una macchina della verità è un'umiliazione (tra l'altro pubblica, in quanto coinvolgente altre persone)  oltre che una coercizione.
Cercare prove, anche spiando, seppure esecrabile come attività, non pone invece l'altro in alcun modo sotto pressione e può essere anche vista come una forma di tutela personale, tenendo conto che, come ho già detto, in un matrimonio ci sono anche vincoli materiali oltre che affettivi.
Avere prove in mano è anche tentare di stabilire un dialogo alla pari.
Nei limiti, si intende.
Poi, se io potessi tornare indietro, nella posizione però in cui mi trovo oggi, lascerei mia moglie libera di vivere la sua storia, il che mostra come tutto nell'arco di qualche anno possa mutare, anche ciò che ci ha fatto stare male.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pure a me stranisce..Soprattutto lo strumento da film di spie di una berlino anni 30.... ma tutti qui dopo scoperta abbiamo scavato con le mani nelle macerie...noi cornuti ultramoderni abbiano pensato a vedere whatapp, tabulati, recupero password mail, geolocalizzazioni. Lui è solo un po vintage...


Lui sa che il giorno dopo di ferragosto lei ha chiamato lui 3 volte e che sono stati 8 minuti al telefono.
Cosa che mi fa dedurre che ha preso in mano il telefono di lei. Vorrei capire da Adri se ha letto i messaggi.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai cosa stranisce, il fatto che lui abbia pensato al poligrafo, trasmette l'aria di un tribunale interno, lei che dice la verità davanti lui e sua mamma (???)... non so come sia nella sua famiglia, con i parenti si possono creare amicizie durature, ma se sono una morsa di dettami ad un certo punto ti senti anche soffocare.
> Potrebbe anche essere che lei aveva solo voglia di sentire un poco di aria fuori dalla cerchia nota, sentire "altre parole" (non necessariamente d'amore), poi non sappiamo l'altro uomo (il collega) come la vivesse. Le comunicazione tra i due sono un'interazione.


Ma non solo. Se gli "amici" sono solo la mamma, la cognata, la zia e... Questa collega di lavoro, una come diamine si crea uno spazio per uscire se non usando l'unica estranea alla famiglia, laddove dire  "ho voglia di distrarmi un po'" viene letto come un male?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un po' diverso.
> Obbligare una persona a sottoporsi a una macchina della verità è un'umiliazione (tra l'altro pubblica, in quanto coinvolgente altre persone)  oltre che una coercizione.
> Cercare prove, anche spiando, seppure esecrabile come attività, non pone invece l'altro in alcun modo sotto pressione e può essere anche vista come una forma di tutela personale, tenendo conto che, come ho già detto, in un matrimonio ci sono anche vincoli materiali oltre che affettivi.


Prima di tutto è un pensiero che magari ha fatto in preda al panico e delusione, non dissimile a un attendere fuori un motel e fare casino anche in pubblico...sono momenti dove non ragioni e lo sai benissimo. Poi non è che fare magari terapia di coppia dopo un tradimento sia tanto piu soft..c è un terzo..e sei sotto pressione per tirare fuori pezzi di vita, i come, i quando, e i perché, ammesso che vi possano essere.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lui sa che il giorno dopo di ferragosto lei ha chiamato lui 3 volte e che sono stati 8 minuti al telefono.
> Cosa che mi fa dedurre che ha preso in mano il telefono di lei. Vorrei capire da Adri se ha letto i messaggi.


8 minuti...


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un po' diverso.
> Obbligare una persona a sottoporsi a una macchina della verità è un'umiliazione (tra l'altro pubblica, in quanto coinvolgente altre persone)  oltre che una coercizione.
> Cercare prove, anche spiando, seppure esecrabile come attività, non pone invece l'altro in alcun modo sotto pressione e può essere anche vista come una forma di tutela personale, tenendo conto che, come ho già detto, in un matrimonio ci sono anche vincoli materiali oltre che affettivi.


Lui ha detto che ha accettato, non che l'ha obbligata.
Diciamo che a meno che lei non sia terrorizzata da lui, nel momento che ti vedo che stai malissimo per quelli che per me sono una decina di messaggi senza valore, prendo il telefono e te lo metto in mano e leggi.
Però vedo che molti col telefono lo sentono come violazione della privacy.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto è un pensiero che magari ha fatto in preda al panico e delusione. Poi non è che fare magari terapia di coppia dopo un tradimento sia tanto piu soft..c è un terzo..e sei sotto pressione per tirare fuori pezzi di vita, i come, i quando, e i perché, ammesso che vi possano essere.


Io della terapia di coppia penso tutto il male possibile in certi casi.
E' utile solo in presenza di persone che non hanno più la capacità di dialogare.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lui ha detto che ha accettato, non che l'ha obbligata.
> Diciamo che a meno che lei non sia terrorizzata da lui, nel momento che ti vedo che stai malissimo per quelli che per me sono una decina di messaggi senza valore, prendo il telefono e te lo metto in mano e leggi.
> Però vedo che molti col telefono lo sentono come violazione della privacy.


Ma una col marito geloso il telefono lo tiene "pulito".


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io della terapia di coppia penso tutto il male possibile in certi casi.
> E' utile solo in presenza di persone che non hanno più la capacità di dialogare.


Perche due che sanno dialogare tradiscono? Per me si incomincia proprio con smettere di dialogare, di condividere la giornata, cosa hai fatto a lavoro? , come ti senti, ...il passo successivo è l omissione...di un complimento piu incisivo che prima invece avresti dichiarato..e cosi via


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 8 minuti...


 Bo non ti seguo...si so sentiti dopo il messaggio di lei alle 3 di notte dove ha detto ''non rispondere!!'' Sono 8 minuti in cui si so detti '' diciamo così ..no meglio cosi. '' Io non ne sarei felice...


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Scusa eh. Si so sposati penso conoscendosi. Sa lui come la pensa... retrò ok...ma lo sapeva... se lui ha stile così se cambi regole stai rischiando. ...(premessa fondamentale..io sono l opposto chiariamoci, ma a mio avviso lamentarsi di qualcosa che gia si sapeva è assurdo)


Boh.
Io sono arrivata a mentire proprio su cose assurde pur di avere un minimo di respiro. Alla fine c'erano persino le amicizie. "vietate", poiché giudicate pericolose. O quelle  "sondate" (del tipo  "di cosa avete parlato?"). O luoghi  (tipo casa dei miei genitori) da non frequentare. Posto che volevo sia evitare l'inferno in casa, sia evitare di chiudermi (nel senso che andava bene vedere le persone che "diceva lui", coi limiti "di maniera" imposti da lui) col cazzo che dicevo la verità.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bo non ti seguo...si so sentiti dopo il messaggio di lei alle 3 di notte dove ha detto ''non rispondere!!'' Sono 8 minuti in cui si so detti '' diciamo così ..no meglio cosi. '' Io non ne sarei felice...


Non dimostra niente. Si sono sentiti. C'è un sospetto, ma non è una prova.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perche due che sanno dialogare tradiscono? Per me si incomincia proprio con smettere di dialogare, di condividere la giornata, cosa hai fatto a lavoro? , come ti senti, ...il passo successivo è l omissione...di un complimento piu incisivo che prima invece avresti dichiarato..e cosi via


Ma chi è che va a "dichiarare" un  "complimento" più incisivo??? Mi pare di vivere su un altro pianeta, alle volte


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lui sa che il giorno dopo di ferragosto lei ha chiamato lui 3 volte e che sono stati 8 minuti al telefono.
> Cosa che mi fa dedurre che ha preso in mano il telefono di lei. Vorrei capire da Adri se ha letto i messaggi.


Avevo un applicazione, il messaggio la scritto lei è gli ha detto di non rispondermi. Sono andato via dopo lei la chiamato in reparto 3 volte circa 10 min di conversazione


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 8 minuti...


Tutto il film è su quei minuti. 8 minuti in cui avrebbe potuto dire "mio marito sospetta, chiamalo e digli che siamo andati li, guarda che vuole sentire anche tua moglie", oppure 8 minuti in cui dice "mio marito è convinto lo tradisca con te, ti prego rassicuralo tu o non ho più vita".
Sono due film diversi ma sempre film.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tutto il film è su quei minuti. 8 minuti in cui avrebbe potuto dire "mio marito sospetta, chiamalo e digli che siamo andati li, guarda che vuole sentire anche tua moglie", oppure 8 minuti in cui dice "mio marito è convinto lo tradisca con te, ti prego rassicuralo tu o non ho più vita".
> Sono due film diversi ma sempre film.


Lei mi ha detta che gli ha detto, così magari lui non mentiva che magari erano in tre o che ne so, così mi ha detto


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Avevo un applicazione, il messaggio la scritto lei è gli ha detto di non rispondermi. Sono andato via dopo lei la chiamato in reparto 3 volte circa 10 min di conversazione


Una di quelle applicazioni - spie? Lo sai che corri rischi ad installare quella roba?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Avevo un applicazione, il messaggio la scritto lei è gli ha detto di non rispondermi. Sono andato via dopo lei la chiamato in reparto 3 volte circa 10 min di conversazione


Gli hai caricato una applicazione di controllo nel telefonino???
Comunque io mi riferivo ai precedenti messaggi, prima della tua "scoperta". Li hai letti?
Se hai preso in mano il suo telefono immagino sarai andato a vedere.
Se hai caricato una applicazione ti sei già rivolto a dei professionisti per indagini o ti sei dato al fai da te?


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Ora vorrei andare a parlare con lui un ultima volta,, che so dei sms continui di queste mese, lei mi ha detto che gli ha messo un braccio intorno al collo e gli ha datto un bacio sulla guancia,. Voglio sentire la sua versione, senza che mia moglie si intrometta.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non dimostra niente. Si sono sentiti. C'è un sospetto, ma non è una prova.


Allora nessuno ha la prova. Io ho dei tebulati, tu li hai visti uscire da un motel ma magari parlavano di fisiognomica. Vabbe ognuno ha la sua idea..


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gli hai caricato una applicazione di controllo nel telefonino???
> Comunque io mi riferivo ai precedenti messaggi, prima della tua "scoperta". Li hai letti?
> Se hai preso in mano il suo telefono immagino sarai andato a vedere.
> Se hai caricato una applicazione ti sei già rivolto a dei professionisti per indagini o ti sei dato al fai da te?


I messaggi lo saputo ier, ogni tanto magari guardavo il telefono suo ma non per cercare qualcosa.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> I messaggi lo saputo ier, ogni tanto magari guardavo il telefono suo ma non per cercare qualcosa.


L applicazione era spyaz, vedevo tutto, ma ho sbagliato gestirla e gli ho detto del sms, e lei a capito


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma chi è che va a "dichiarare" un  "complimento" più incisivo??? Mi pare di vivere su un altro pianeta, alle volte


Io se sono stato corteggiato ci ho riso sempre sopra con mia moglie...idem lei... le uniche volte dove ognuno ha omesso di condividere guarda caso è successo il casino.. io dico che se stai bene in coppia i corteggiamenti, i messaggi espliciti li condividi, ci ridi su. Se li nascondi è perche ti stai instradando per...


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

... Comunque...
Qualcuno di voi ha presente cosa significa fare l'infermiera di lavoro? Uscire dal lavoro, avere una famiglia da mandare avanti. (un bimbo di cinque anni), i propri dispiaceri, solo parenti da frequentare (a cui NON PUOI dire  TUTTO...) e per il resto essere controllata come una bambina di dieci anni? Telefonata ai genitori degli amichetti per assicurarsi che sia stata brava quell'ora a casa con loro e via dicendo? Provate .
Non sto dicendo che sia necessariamente questo il caso..  E' una ipotesi.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io se sono stato corteggiato ci ho riso sopra con mia moglie...idem lei... le uniche.volte dove ognuno ha omesso di condividere guarda caso... io dico che se stai bene in coppia i corteggiamenti, i.messaggi espliciti li condividi, ci ridi su. Se li nascondi è perche ti stai instradando per...


E guarda caso e' successo ad entrambi voi.
Io mai tradito, qualche complimento me lo sono tenuta per me più che volentieri


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E guarda caso e' successo ad entrambi voi.
> Io mai tradito, qualche complimento me lo sono tenuta per me più che volentieri


Perche sei qui? Scusa non ricordo. Tradita? E lui prima di ''mettere'' non ha incominciato a ''omettere''?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perche sei qui? Scusa non ricordo. Tradita? E lui prima di ''mettere'' non ha incominciato a ''omettere''?


Niente di tutto questo, soprattutto perché nel mucchio sarebbe stato il male minore (che non escludo).


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E guarda caso e' successo ad entrambi voi.
> Io mai tradito, qualche complimento me lo sono tenuta per me più che volentieri


I complimenti sono.una cosa...messaggi per mesi..e appuntamento da soli al mc è altro. Stai creando premesse e stai omettendo qualcosa che darebbe fastidio


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> L applicazione era spyaz, vedevo tutto, ma ho sbagliato gestirla e gli ho detto del sms, e lei a capito


Ma adesso che lei lo sa, l'hai levata o l'hai tenuta?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> I complimenti sono.una cosa...messaggi per mesi..e appuntamento da soli al mc è altro. Stai creando premesse e stai omettendo qualcosa che darebbe fastidio


Ho capito. Il punto è che se ti dà fastidio che io vada a mangiare un panino con un collega può pure starci che io ti stia nascondendo esattamente quello.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma adesso che lei lo sa, l'hai levata o l'hai tenuta?


Levata


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito. Il punto è che se ti dà fastidio che io vada a mangiare un panino con un collega può pure starci che io ti stia nascondendo esattamente quello.


Ps poi..a pranzo durante lavoro puo pure starci...se è di sera...come serata organizzata...mah...diverso... io se organizziamo uscita con ufficio e tutti si ritirano..non ci vado a fa tet a tet con la collega...se poi è la stessa persona con cui mi ci sento via messaggi privati ecc ...daje...tutti fighi


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ps poi..a pranzo durante lavoro puo pure starci...se è di sera...come serata organizzata...mah...diverso... io se organizziamo uscita con ufficio e tutti si ritirano..non ci vado a fa tet a tet...se poi è la stessa persona con cui mi.ci.sento via messaggi ecc ...daje


Io sono d'accordo con Eagle.
E' vero che abbiamo pochi elementi, ma insomma, a me sembra chiaro che ci sia stata una tresca. Magari non hanno scopato, ma come minimo flirtavano. 
E la gelosia di lui non c'entra una ceppa.
A me pare che gelosi patologici e hyppies free ricevano le corna in eguale proporzione.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> L applicazione era spyaz, vedevo tutto, ma ho sbagliato gestirla e gli ho detto del sms, e lei a capito


Ti dico cosa farei io SOPRATTUTTO se avessi la coscienza sporca.
Andrei dai Carabinieri, darei loro il telefono, lascerei che controllassero a chi è collegata la app. E agirei in conseguenza. Non mi stancherò di ripeterlo: certi strumenti, se non si sanno usare, non si usano. O si danno in mano a professionisti. Altro che parlare di macchina della verità, che non dà alcuna prova certa, se non l'impoverimento del portafoglio per prove che non possono nemmeno venire usate. Soldi nel cesso. Assieme alla possibilità di togliersi un dubbio. E moglie al contempo  "segnata", dalla richiesta di una prova quanto meno umiliante. Direi che hai comunque sbagliato. Sicuro di voler proseguire in questa direzione?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Levata


Meno male. Hai  "bruciato" un bel po' di cose, non da ultimo la vostra serenità. E inutilmente.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Eagle.
> E' vero che abbiamo pochi elementi, ma insomma, a me sembra chiaro che ci sia stata una tresca. Magari non hanno scopato, ma come minimo flirtavano.
> E la gelosia di lui non c'entra una ceppa.
> A me pare che gelosi patologici e hyppies free ricevano le corna in eguale proporzione.


Mi ha detto che non gli ha mai piaciuto come uomo, si trovava bene a parlare, un simpatia in amicizia, e che non potrebbe mai e poi mai fare a me unc cosa simile, e lei come donna non potrebbe


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti dico cosa farei io SOPRATTUTTO se avessi la coscienza sporca.
> Andrei dai Carabinieri, darei loro il telefono, lascerei che controllassero a chi è collegata la app. E agirei in conseguenza. Non mi stancherò di ripeterlo: certi strumenti, se non si sanno usare, non si usano. O si danno in mano a professionisti. Altro che parlare di macchina della verità, che non dà alcuna prova certa, se non l'impoverimento del portafoglio per prove che non possono nemmeno venire usate. Soldi nel cesso. Assieme alla possibilità di togliersi un dubbio. E moglie al contempo  "segnata", dalla richiesta di una prova quanto meno umiliante. Direi che hai comunque sbagliato. Sicuro di voler proseguire in questa direzione?


Lui è fuori per la macchina della verità e perche sarebbe umiliante..invece te che porti cellulare dai cc saresti normale e per nulla umiliante di sparpagliare caz zi di casa tua?? Bo.... raga..se in 15 anni lui mai sentito sta necessita di controllare è perche la sentiva vicino...quando si arriva al controllo è perche si hanno segnali. E poi quali professionisti..tutti qui abbiamo fatto selfmade...solo uno mi sa agenzia investigativa...ma per favore


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non gli ha mai piaciuto come uomo, si trovava bene a parlare, un simpatia in amicizia, e che non potrebbe mai e poi mai fare a me unc cosa simile, e lei come donna non potrebbe


Adri perdona potrebbe essere cosi o meno. Certo in caso contrario cosa vorresti..che dicesse sono la tipa sai? Mi dava emozione e forse ho desiderato altro? Dai...non puoi basarti solo sul dichiarato...a un certo punto devi o approfondire in altro modo o fare un atto di fede accettando uno scenario non bello ma che decidi di mettere da parte per motivi diversi.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Adri perdona potrebbe essere cosi o meno. Certo in caso contrario cosa vorresti..che dicesse sono la tipa sai? Mi dava emozione e forse ho desiderato altro? Dai...non puoi basarti solo sul dichiarato...a un certo punto devi o approfondire in altro modo o fare un atto di fede accettando uno scenario non bello ma che decidi di mettere da parte per motivi diversi.


Faccio fatica ma non so come più devo fare


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ps poi..a pranzo durante lavoro puo pure starci...se è di sera...come serata organizzata...mah...diverso... io se organizziamo uscita con ufficio e tutti si ritirano..non ci vado a fa tet a tet con la collega...se poi è la stessa persona con cui mi ci sento via messaggi privati ecc ...daje...tutti fighi


Non so come sia partito, ma non volevo metterti il  "like". Non in questa circostanza almeno.


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non gli ha mai piaciuto come uomo, si trovava bene a parlare, un simpatia in amicizia, e che non potrebbe mai e poi mai fare a me unc cosa simile, e lei come donna non potrebbe


Ma secondo te, conoscendo come sei fatto, ti potrebbe mai dire "sì effettivamente stava nascendo qualcosa e la cosa mi piaceva"?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lui è fuori per la macchina della verità e perche sarebbe umiliante..invece te che porti cellulare dai cc saresti normale e per nulla umiliante di sparpagliare caz zi di casa tua?? Bo.... raga..se in 15 anni lui mai sentito sta necessita di controllare è perche la sentiva vicino...quando si arriva al controllo è perche si hanno segnali. E poi quali professionisti..tutti qui abbiamo fatto selfmade...solo uno mi sa agenzia investigativa...ma per favore


Ma che cazzi di casa mia???
Ho il sospetto che il mio telefono sia controllato, e vado dai carabinieri.
Il self made ha pure tante contrindicazioni. E... Si. A fare controllare il telefono mi sentirei normalissima. Pure perché... Chi mi garantisce che non ci sia installata qualche altra porcheria?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so come sia partito, ma non volevo metterti il  "like". Non in questa circostanza almeno.


Se ci clicchi sopra di nuovo lo levi.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che cazzi di casa mia???
> Ho il sospetto che il mio telefono sia controllato, e vado dai carabinieri.
> Il self made ha pure tante contrindicazioni. E... Si. A fare controllare il telefono mi sentirei normalissima. Pure perché... Chi mi garantisce che non ci sia installata qualche altra porcheria?


Non credo bastino i carabinieri, che abbiano gli strumenti per simili verifiche, immagino ci siano altre figure per capire se un telefono è controllato. E te le paghi te, non è che te le pagano i carabinieri se hai dubbi. Almeno credo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se ci clicchi sopra di nuovo lo levi.


Non ci riesco...
Comunque grazie.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non credo bastino i carabinieri, che abbiano gli strumenti per simili verifiche, immagino ci siano altre figure per capire se un telefono è controllato. E te le paghi te, non è che te le pagano i carabinieri se hai dubbi. Almeno credo.


Non lo so. L'intercettazione e' un reato. Credo che quegli strumenti caserecci siano facilissimi da sgamare... Andrei comunque e sentirei cosa mi consigliano.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ps poi..a pranzo durante lavoro puo pure starci...se è di sera...come serata organizzata...mah...diverso... io se organizziamo uscita con ufficio e tutti si ritirano..non ci vado a fa tet a tet con la collega...se poi è la stessa persona con cui mi ci sento via messaggi privati ecc ...daje...tutti fighi


Statisticamente a pranzo e colazione si tradisce più che a cena.
Si è molto meno sospettabili.
Io con la collega ho fatto diverse volte tete-a-tete, mai combinato niente.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Il poligrafo?
> E dove la porteresti per effettuare il test?


alla FBI mi pare logico.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Eagle.
> E' vero che abbiamo pochi elementi, ma insomma, a* me sembra chiaro che ci sia stata una tresca. Magari non hanno scopato, ma come minimo flirtavano.*
> E la gelosia di lui non c'entra una ceppa.
> A me pare che gelosi patologici e hyppies free ricevano le corna in eguale proporzione.


Ci sono foto? Mail? Messaggi? Conversazioni?
Senza di quelle sono solo ipotesi.
Non dico non sia probabile, affermo che non vi è certezza.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che cazzi di casa mia???
> Ho il sospetto che il mio telefono sia controllato, e vado dai carabinieri.
> Il self made ha pure tante contrindicazioni. E... Si. A fare controllare il telefono mi sentirei normalissima. Pure perché... Chi mi garantisce che non ci sia installata qualche altra porcheria?


Il.sospetto lo hai ..ed è il tuo partner...se vai dai cc per me è una gran bella figuraccia mia personale e familiare.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se ci clicchi sopra di nuovo lo levi.


Oppure vai dalle ffoo e spieghi che hai sbagliato a mettere mi piace ma non volevi e fai fare ordinanza per toglierlo


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Avevo un applicazione, il messaggio la scritto lei è gli ha detto di non rispondermi. Sono andato via dopo lei la chiamato in reparto 3 volte circa 10 min di conversazione


cioè spii il telefono di tua moglie


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lui è fuori per la macchina della verità e perche sarebbe umiliante..invece te che porti cellulare dai cc saresti normale e per nulla umiliante di sparpagliare caz zi di casa tua?? Bo.... raga..se in 15 anni lui mai sentito sta necessita di controllare è perche la sentiva vicino...*quando si arriva al controllo è perche si hanno segnal*i. E poi quali professionisti..tutti qui abbiamo fatto selfmade...solo uno mi sa agenzia investigativa...ma per favore


Io avevo messo un Keylogger sul computer di casa.
L'ho beccata così.
Poi avendo il suo account la seguivo con la geolocalizzazione.
Però io sapevo già che lei era interessata a lui.
Volevo solo avere strumenti per poter dialogare alla pari.
Capire se potevo ripartire fidandomi o cambiare la mia opinione in merito su di lei.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente a pranzo e colazione si tradisce più che a cena.
> Si è molto meno sospettabili.
> Io con la collega ho fatto diverse volte tete-a-tete, mai combinato niente.


Danny non parlo di tradire. Dico che un pranzo tra colleghi..in pausa puo capitare... anche di essere soli... ma se si organizza un uscita da soli..di sera...in due è altro. Specie se lo si omette a casa.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Ora vorrei andare a parlare con lui un ultima volta,, che so dei sms continui di queste mese, lei mi ha detto che gli ha messo un braccio intorno al collo e gli ha datto un bacio sulla guancia,. Voglio sentire la sua versione, senza che mia moglie si intrometta.


se ti denuncia per stalking, ha tutta la mia solidarietà


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io avevo messo un Keylogger sul computer di casa.
> L'ho beccata così.
> Poi avendo il suo account la seguivo con la geolocalizzazione.
> Però io sapevo già che lei era interessata a lui.
> ...


Keylogger, geolocalizzazione non sono tanto difformi dal suo desiderio di sottoporla a test.. la coppia è bella che in crisi..e chi ha sospetti ha già il cervello in pappa. Soprattutto prima eri geloso? Ossessivo? Se tu avessi scritto qui dicendo ho sospetti la vedo strana ti avremmo detto sta tranquillo e se proponevi keylogger, geolocalizzazione e appostamenti ti saresti beccato di essere uno psicopatico.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il.sospetto lo hai ..ed è il tuo partner...se vai dai cc per me è una gran bella figuraccia mia personale e familiare.


Ma CHI fa la figuraccia?
Meglio invece così:
- "ti ho spiata, ora te la levo".
E tu gli ridai in mano il telefono per levare l'app.


Poi magari lo ringrazi pure.

Pensa a come ti devi sentire. Ma non c'è problema: a sto punto una bella macchina della verità.
Non è più il fatto delle corna che rileva, a questo punto. O e' normale sentirsi bene a spogliare l'animo in questo modo? E ripeto: se non si è capaci di  "spiare", ci sono conseguenze. Non è un bel segnale se lei collabora, e manco le avverte.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Eagle.
> E' vero che abbiamo pochi elementi, ma insomma, a me sembra chiaro che ci sia stata una tresca. Magari non hanno scopato, ma come minimo flirtavano.
> E la gelosia di lui non c'entra una ceppa.
> A me pare che gelosi patologici e hyppies free ricevano le corna in eguale proporzione.


per me non è successo nulla.   solo che lei sa di non poter dire tutto a casa perchè Adri chissà cosa capisce.

ne abbiamo già avuti di casi del genere.    che si menta o si dica la verità, non si viene creduti ugualmente, quindi perchè porsi il problema?


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono foto? Mail? Messaggi? Conversazioni?
> Senza di quelle sono solo ipotesi.
> Non dico non sia probabile, affermo che non vi è certezza.


Se lei nega, neanche a vederla uscire dal motel mano nella mano con uno hai la certezza.
Si parla di probabilità, e per me sono alte.
Proprio per la dinamica. 
Inoltre una certezza c'è : La modalità con la quale hanno concordato una versione (scambi alle 3 di notte, "non rispondere", ecc.) è una prova del fatto che non si tratta di un semplice collega, che in un caso del genere, se non ci fosse mai stata neanche l'ombra di un' ambiguità, l'avrebbe presa per matta e si sarebbe incazzato.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Danny non parlo di tradire. Dico che un pranzo tra colleghi..in pausa puo capitare... anche di essere soli... ma se si organizza un uscita da soli..di sera...in due è altro. Specie se lo si omette a casa.


Io parlo anche di tradimenti, invece.
Sono più frequenti in pausa pranzo che a cena, dando meno nell'occhio.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il.sospetto lo hai ..ed è il tuo partner...se vai dai cc per me è una gran bella figuraccia mia personale e familiare.


Se hai il sospetto e gestisci in questa maniera la raccolta di prove, sei quanto meno uno sprovveduto. Che peraltro ha la responsabilità di avere mandato in frantumi un rapporto. Ammesso che ci sia qualcosa da frantumare.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Oppure vai dalle ffoo e spieghi che hai sbagliato a mettere mi piace ma non volevi e fai fare ordinanza per toglierlo


Hai mangiato qualcosa di pesante ieri sera?


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se lei nega, neanche a vederla uscire dal motel mano nella mano con uno hai la certezza.
> Si parla di probabilità, e per me sono alte.
> Proprio per la dinamica.
> Inoltre una certezza c'è : La modalità con la quale hanno concordato una versione (scambi alle 3 di notte, "non rispondere", ecc.) è una prova del fatto che non si tratta di un semplice collega, che in un caso del genere, se non ci fosse mai stata neanche l'ombra di un' ambiguità, l'avrebbe presa per matta e si sarebbe incazzato.


Un amico, perché no?
Infermiere, fanno il turno di notte, sono persone reperibili a quell'ora.
Ma poi, conoscendo vagamente l'ambiente ospedaliero, c'è proprio bisogno di andare al Mac per trombare?
Ma ti pare che si sarebbe fatta beccare così?


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se lei nega, neanche a vederla uscire dal motel mano nella mano con uno hai la certezza.
> Si parla di probabilità, e per me sono alte.
> Proprio per la dinamica.
> Inoltre una certezza c'è : La modalità con la quale hanno concordato una versione (scambi alle 3 di notte, "non rispondere", ecc.) è una prova del fatto che non si tratta di un semplice collega, che in un caso del genere, se non ci fosse mai stata neanche l'ombra di un' ambiguità, l'avrebbe presa per matta e si sarebbe incazzato.


Lei ha parlato di amicizia e nulla di più, non vado a parlare più con lui, mia mamma prende il bimbo dal asilo e noi alle 15 siamo a casa da soli, e provo dire tutto ciò che penso, perché ieri ha parlato lei, io ho voluto riflettere


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma CHI fa la figuraccia?
> Meglio invece così:
> - "ti ho spiata, ora te la levo".
> E tu gli ridai in mano il telefono per levare l'app.
> ...


Quindi io che ho controllato tabulati sono meschino? Ho.messo a nudo mia moglie...ho violato la sua privacy giusto? Be meno male se no la sua relazione non sarebbe finita. Ma siamo seri...privacy... a me vedesse mio cellulare miei tabulati.mi infilasse gps nel culo... se invoco privacy ho da nascondere. E infatti scattava a molla se le prendevo il cell anche solo per usare calcolatrice! Ora guarda un po ..è libero...


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io parlo anche di tradimenti, invece.
> Sono più frequenti in pausa pranzo che a cena, dando meno nell'occhio.


Si lo sappiamo. Quindi? Cosa c entra con quello che dicevo? A mensa in ospedale è na cosa..da soli la sera è altro.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quindi io che ho controllato tabulati sono meschino? Ho.messo a nudo mia moglie...ho violato la sua privacy giusto? Be meno male se no la sua relazione non sarebbe finita. Ma siamo seri...privacy... a me vedesse mio cellulare miei tabulati.mi infilasse gps nel culo... se invoco privacy ho da nascondere. E infatti scattava a molla se le prendevo il cell anche solo per usare calcolatrice! Ora guarda un po ..è libero...


Il mio no.
Non lo è più. Io non tocco il suo e lei non guarda il mio.
Meglio per entrambi.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si lo sappiamo. Quindi? Cosa c entra con quello che dicevo? A mensa in ospedale è na cosa..da soli la sera è altro.


A mensa?
Conosco gente che tromba in pausa pranzo.
E d'altronde anche mia moglie la saltava per andare con lui e starci il pomeriggio.
Mai uscita la sera.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai mangiato qualcosa di pesante ieri sera?


Più leggero di te che andresti dai carabinieri per denunciare che tuo marito ti spia.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> *Credo per bisognia di parlare con gente estranea da questa faccenda, forse perché se come dopo 3 settimane di bugie e sofferenza, è dopo ieri che mi ha raccontato la verità, e devo credere che è così.... Sto male mi sento deluso, cavoli non avrei mai creduto*


Ciao Adri, ma vedi a volte magari si sente il bisogno di parlare con un'altra persona di diverso sesso, così per confrontarsi.. per sentire cosa si prova .. per avere una visione diversa..

Capisco il tuo sconcerto per il fatto che non te lo ha detto, però sai, a volte certe cose si vogliono tenere per se, perché magari poi nascono sospetti 

Questa cosa sta un po' troppo gonfiando.. si è deformata.. riesci a ricomporla un po' dentro di te?

Benvenuto!


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quindi io che ho controllato tabulati sono meschino? Ho.messo a nudo mia moglie...ho violato la sua privacy giusto? Be meno male se no la sua relazione non sarebbe finita. Ma siamo seri...privacy... a me vedesse mio cellulare miei tabulati.mi infilasse gps nel culo... se invoco privacy ho da nascondere. E infatti scattava a molla se le prendevo il cell anche solo per usare calcolatrice! Ora guarda un po ..è libero...


Bene. Mi congratulo.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se lei nega, neanche a vederla uscire dal motel mano nella mano con uno hai la certezza.
> Si parla di probabilità, e per me sono alte.
> Proprio per la dinamica.
> Inoltre una certezza c'è : La modalità con la quale hanno concordato una versione (scambi alle 3 di notte, "non rispondere", ecc.) è una prova del fatto che non si tratta di un semplice collega, che in un caso del genere, se non ci fosse mai stata neanche l'ombra di un' ambiguità, l'avrebbe presa per matta e si sarebbe incazzato.


Uno non chiama un collega alle 3 per decidere cosa dire se non ha ultraconfidenza e qualcosa da nascondere


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Più leggero di te che andresti dai carabinieri per denunciare che tuo marito ti spia.


Embè.
Più che altro che si fa sgamare.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un amico, perché no?
> Infermiere, fanno il turno di notte, sono persone reperibili a quell'ora.
> Ma poi, conoscendo vagamente l'ambiente ospedaliero, c'è proprio bisogno di andare al Mac per trombare?
> Ma ti pare che si sarebbe fatta beccare così?


Reperibili...danny gli ha detto non rispondere!! Mica hai controllato le transaminasi nella 102.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Adri, ma vedi a volte magari si sente il bisogno di parlare con un'altra persona di diverso sesso, così per confrontarsi.. per sentire cosa si prova .. per avere una visione diversa..
> 
> Capisco il tuo sconcerto per il fatto che non te lo ha detto, però sai, a volte certe cose si vogliono tenere per se, perché magari poi nascono sospetti
> 
> ...


Si ma ogni volta mi ha anticipato, poi mi ha mentito, poi ieri è saltato fuori, che non era solo l I contro al MC, che si scrivevano da fine maggio.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Reperibili...danny gli ha detto non rispondere!! Mica hai controllato le transaminasi nella 102.


E poi come so che è andata realmente al Mc?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Lei ha parlato di amicizia e nulla di più, non vado a parlare più con lui, mia mamma prende il bimbo dal asilo e noi alle 15 siamo a casa da soli, e provo dire tutto ciò che penso, perché ieri ha parlato lei, io ho voluto riflettere


Ultima chance. Puoi bluffare e dire che ti ha appena chiamato la moglie dicendo che ha confessato ... li cade. Se invece resiste gia meglio.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A mensa?
> Conosco gente che tromba in pausa pranzo.
> E d'altronde anche mia moglie la saltava per andare con lui e starci il pomeriggio.
> Mai uscita la sera.


Ok a domanda rispondi. Preferisci che tua moglie ti chiami e dica sono in mensa con un collega o che esce di sera con lo stesso e te lo nasconda. O 1 o 2 cosi finalmente definiamo la cosa. Grazie


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Reperibili...danny gli ha detto non rispondere!! Mica hai controllato le transaminasi nella 102.


Ma io con la mia collega avrei la stessa confidenza. Eppure non c'è nulla tra noi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un amico, perché no?
> Infermiere, fanno il turno di notte, sono persone reperibili a quell'ora.
> Ma poi, conoscendo vagamente l'ambiente ospedaliero, c'è proprio bisogno di andare al Mac per trombare?
> Ma ti pare che si sarebbe fatta beccare così?


Dai su, capisco che @Adri ha bisogno di calmarsi, però se vuole una visione esterna a me sembra chiara.
Io diverse amiche molto strette, ma mai mi sognerei di disturbarle in quel modo. E se lo facessi, mi farebbero ricoverare d'urgenza alla neuro. Solo una persona che è complice si può piegare a questa dinamica.
E attenzione, non dico complice necessariamente di un tradimento, ma anche solo di una situazione ambigua.
Mettendo insieme tutti i pezzi, credo che stesse nascendo un interesse da parte di entrambi e che lei fosse indecisa se cedere o no.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ok a domanda rispondi. Preferisci che tua moglie ti chiami e dica sono in mensa con un collega o che esce di sera con lo stesso e te lo nasconda. O 1 o 2 cosi finalmente definiamo la cosa. Grazie


In realtà sono io spesso che le ho detto che ero in giro con la collega.
Poi esco anche di sera per i fatti miei, e non certo solo con compagnie maschili.
Ho i miei spazi, esattamente come lei ha i suoi.
Questo però non prova che quegli spazi siano finalizzati ad avere un'amante.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Si ma ogni volta mi ha anticipato, poi mi ha mentito, poi ieri è saltato fuori, che non era solo l I contro al MC, che si scrivevano da fine maggio.


Salterà fuori altro.. perché forse ti ha presentato nei mesi scorsi una realtà accettabile x te

Può essere che stata accorta x non ferirti.. 

Si nascondono anche stupidaggini, te lo assicuro, non necessariamente cose grosse


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io con la mia collega avrei la stessa confidenza. Eppure non c'è nulla tra noi.


Danny ..alle 3 di notte..mandi un messaggio dicendo ''non rispondere!!'' ..per te è un rapporto tra colleghi? A me se faccio na cosa cosi a una collega mi.sputa in faccia. Se è la mia amichetta ..no!


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà sono io spesso che le ho detto che ero in giro con la collega.
> Poi esco anche di sera per i fatti miei, e non certo solo con compagnie maschili.
> Ho i miei spazi, esattamente come lei ha i suoi.
> Questo però non prova che quegli spazi siano finalizzati ad avere un'amante.


Glielo hai detto! Se invece esci tet a tet e senza dirlo  è diverso. Non Stai rispondendo.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Danny ..alle 3 di notte..mandi un messaggio dicendo ''non rispondere!!'' ..per te è un rapporto tra colleghi? A me se faccio na cosa cosi a una collega mi.sputa in faccia. Se è la mia amichetta ..no!


Per chi lavora su turni gli orari non sono un problema. 
Di sicuro tra i due c'è confidenza. Nulla più però è dimostrabile.
Se mando un messaggio alla mia collega alle 3 mi risponde alle 9 della mattina dopo...


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Glielo hai detto! Se invece esci tet a tet e senza dirlo  è diverso. Non Stai rispondendo.


Ma lei può raccontarmi tutto quello che vuole esattamente come posso fare io.
Io posso crederci o non crederci, ma senza prove contrarie nulla è dimostrabile.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Lei ha parlato di amicizia e nulla di più, non vado a parlare più con lui, mia mamma prende il bimbo dal asilo e noi alle 15 siamo a casa da soli, e provo dire tutto ciò che penso, perché ieri ha parlato lei, io ho voluto riflettere


Non dare troppa importanza a quello che tanto oramai non potrai più sapere con certezza. Se mi posso permettere un consiglio. E fatela certamente insieme, una riflessione sul PERCHÉ oramai siete lì, a parlare di macchina della verità. Vi auguro che riusciate a valorizzare il bello che avete, e che magari da una situazione mal gestita nasca l'opportunità non di  "dirvi tutto", stile inquisizione, ma di ascoltarvi meglio anche quando siete stanchi


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi se èra solo amicizia, ci sta lei sapendo di aver sbagliato, se ha fatta prendere dal panico, io rompevo sempre, era un aria pesante. Ma se ieri lei è stata sincera, no so comunque vi garantisco che da piccolini per lei il sesso è stato sempre il suo ultimo pensiero.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

E comunque tutto questo tempo tra noi non è mai mancato, lei si ha comportata uguale, sempre.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Ragazzi se èra solo amicizia, ci sta lei sapendo di aver sbagliato, se ha fatta prendere dal panico, io rompevo sempre, era un aria pesante. Ma se ieri lei è stata sincera, no so comunque vi garantisco che da piccolini per lei il sesso è stato sempre il suo ultimo pensiero.


guarda che qui non si tratta di sesso, qui si tratta di respirare.   già il fatto di poter ridere e scherzare con un uomo per chi vive in un certo modo, è tanta roba


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che qui non si tratta di sesso, qui si tratta di respirare.   già il fatto di poter ridere e scherzare con un uomo per chi vive in un certo modo, è tanta roba


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Ragazzi se èra solo amicizia, ci sta lei sapendo di aver sbagliato, se ha fatta prendere dal panico, io rompevo sempre, era un aria pesante. Ma se ieri lei è stata sincera, no so comunque vi garantisco che da piccolini per lei il sesso è stato sempre il suo ultimo pensiero.


Guarda che comunque può capitare, magari di anche solo "accarezzare" l'idea di un altro. Prima  @Skorpio ti ha invitato a dare una  "dimensione" dentro te, a certi fatti. Credo che sia un bell'invito


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Loro hanno lavorato insieme per te anni, non sempre a turni ovvio, da tre anni lui ha cambiato e si incroceavano ogni tanto. Dopo lui a maggio ha fatto il master, lei gli ha fatto gli auguri, dopo hanno iniziato a scriversi. Come stai? Come va al lavoro, devo dimagrire, ho fato questo ho fatto l altro, mi ha detto questo


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Mi ha parlato di leggerezza, di amicizia sa di aver sbagliato tutto, per mai è poi mai non si sarebbe permessa e non avrebbe permesso nulla, che i sentimenti nei miei confronti erano intoccabili.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Ragazzi se èra solo amicizia, ci sta lei sapendo di aver sbagliato, se ha fatta prendere dal panico, io rompevo sempre, era un aria pesante. Ma se ieri lei è stata sincera, no so comunque vi garantisco che da piccolini per lei il sesso è stato sempre il suo ultimo pensiero.


Adri se era solo amicizia è possibile abbia avuto paura della tua reazione? Non intendo che tu potessi farle del male fisicamente, ma che la potessi pressare. 
Il dubbio che viene è che lei senta di "aver sbagliato" perchè tu vedi uno sbaglio nell'avere un rapporto da amici fuori dalla coppia. Come se un'amicizia maschile sia una minaccia.
Lascia perdere il sesso, se uno guarda fuori dalla coppia vuole principalmente sentirsi desiderato, poi tutto il resto sono canali per arrivare a sentirsi desiderati.

(Tu non l'hai mai tradita? Come vivi il fatto che a lei non interessi il sesso?)


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Come ho già ribadito prima per me ci sono intrallazzi di mezzo. Come dice @danny non confesserebbe mai tua moglie messa alle strette perché tu Adri ti agiti, ti dice qualcosa  per accontentarti. La questione sim puzza parecchio, perché concordare una versione da dire unica per entrambi sa di bugie, di qualcosa di costruito. Se davvero si fossero trovati al McDonald's innocentemente perché concordare insieme e in segreto una versione da dare in pasto al marito?
Continua a osservarla caro Adri, tra qualche mese scriverai che hai scoperto il tradimento... Raga non voglio assolutamente gufare ma la questione sim sa molto di intrallazzo


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Mi ha parlato di leggerezza, di amicizia sa di aver sbagliato tutto, per mai è poi mai non si sarebbe permessa e non avrebbe permesso nulla, che i sentimenti nei miei confronti erano intoccabili.


Non esistono sentimenti  "intoccabili" 
Sarebbe come dire che si sta bene nel mettere l'altro dentro una teca, e al più guardarlo. Ma... Per te ha più senso, a questo punto, indagare su quanto stretto e' stato l'abbraccio che gli ha dato, o del calore di cui entrambi avete bisogno? Datevelo pure voi, un abbraccio  . E partite da quello.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Adri se era solo amicizia è possibile abbia avuto paura della tua reazione? Non intendo che tu potessi farle del male fisicamente, ma che la potessi pressare.
> Il dubbio che viene è che lei senta di "aver sbagliato" perchè tu vedi uno sbaglio nell'avere un rapporto da amici fuori dalla coppia. Come se un'amicizia maschile sia una minaccia.
> Lascia perdere il sesso, se uno guarda fuori dalla coppia vuole principalmente sentirsi desiderato, poi tutto il resto sono canali per arrivare a sentirsi desiderati.
> 
> (Tu non l'hai mai tradita? Come vivi il fatto che a lei non interessi il sesso?)


Io no. Lo vivo bene perché lei si lascia andare, ma più delle volte inizio io, lei ha un carattere più freddo.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Mi ha detto che quando si sono incontrati, volevano parlarsi di tutti i sms, come mai, però si sono detti che se uno dei due va oltre l amicizia finisce.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Come ho già ribadito prima per me ci sono intrallazzi di mezzo. Come dice @danny non confesserebbe mai tua moglie messa alle strette perché tu Adri ti agiti, ti dice qualcosa  per accontentarti. La questione sim puzza parecchio, perché concordare una versione da dire unica per entrambi sa di bugie, di qualcosa di costruito. Se davvero si fossero trovati al McDonald's innocentemente perché concordare insieme e in segreto una versione da dare in pasto al marito?
> Continua a osservarla caro Adri, tra qualche mese scriverai che hai scoperto il tradimento... Raga non voglio assolutamente gufare ma la questione sim sa molto di intrallazzo


io tifo per la moglie.  non credo ci sia nulla di sessuale da nascondere, ma con uno come Adri anche solo un abbraccio sarebbe grave


----------



## void (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri,
non so a quale cultura appartieni, ma non devi confondere la menzogna con il tradimento.  Nel corso della vostra vita insieme chissà quante volte, anche solo per comodità  per stupide cose, vi siete mentiti a vicenda. Il tradimento è un'altra cosa.
E fai attenzione che si tradisce anche quando per pigrizia non si coglie il momento di difficoltà dell'altro, la sua richiesta di aiuto, per sparecchiare tavola o per superare una maternità non andata a buon fine.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Come ho già ribadito prima per me ci sono intrallazzi di mezzo. Come dice @danny non confesserebbe mai tua moglie messa alle strette perché tu Adri ti agiti, ti dice qualcosa  per accontentarti. La questione sim puzza parecchio, perché concordare una versione da dire unica per entrambi sa di bugie, di qualcosa di costruito. Se davvero si fossero trovati al McDonald's innocentemente perché concordare insieme e in segreto una versione da dare in pasto al marito?
> Continua a osservarla caro Adri, tra qualche mese scriverai che hai scoperto il tradimento... Raga non voglio assolutamente gufare ma la questione sim sa molto di intrallazzo


Ma forse non era pronta e non voleva dirmi di prima, dei sms. E il discorso Mc ti spiego, lei ha detto prima che il Mc è di strada per tutti e due, invece non era andato a quello vicino a noi, era andata a un altro, perché lui doveva vedere poi dei amici. Si ha confusa in tutto e per tutto, e non sapeva più come uscirne fuori, anche perché io ormai ero fuori


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Mi ha parlato di leggerezza, di amicizia sa di aver sbagliato tutto, per mai è poi mai non si sarebbe permessa e non avrebbe permesso nulla, che i sentimenti nei miei confronti erano intoccabili.


Se ti ha parlato di leggerezza già vuol dire che la sua vita gli pesa. Se tieni a recuperare il rapporto trovate uno spazio di leggerezza tra voi, e ora sei all'opposto. Se ci tieni, non ad aver un fossile in casa, ma una donna dovete ritrovare emozioni fra voi.
Non è facile ma potresti tentare a mutare il dubbio per una nuova conoscenza. Ora è un tarlo che ti sta divorando.
Lei non ti ha lasciato e non voleva lasciarti, se hai tutti questi sentori dentro cerca di guardare anche dentro di te.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che quando si sono incontrati, volevano parlarsi di tutti i sms, come mai, però si sono detti che se uno dei due va oltre l amicizia finisce.


Forse erano le sue condizioni per evadere. Capita. Ma non è chiudendosi in casa che si risolve. O avendo il guardiano esterno ai propri pensieri. Succede. Semplicemente succede. E credo che sia fondamentalmente un bene, quello di non poter vivere nella testa di nessuno al di fuori di sé.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Ma forse non era pronta e non voleva dirmi di prima, dei sms. E il discorso Mc ti spiego, lei ha detto prima che il Mc è di strada per tutti e due, invece non era andato a quello vicino a noi, era andata a un altro, perché lui doveva vedere poi dei amici. Si ha confusa in tutto e per tutto, e non sapeva più come uscirne fuori, anche perché io ormai ero fuori


Stai attento che se l'ingranaggio si blocca qui non ne esci più. 
E' andata al Mc o non è andata? Potrebbe anche essersi fermata in macchina a parlare con lui, ma dirtelo sarebbe ancora peggio (in macchina un uomo e una donna da soli?).
Non lo saprai. Tu pensi che deve muoversi lei per recuperare te, ma stai attento che potresti essere tu a doverti muovere.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma lei può raccontarmi tutto quello che vuole esattamente come posso fare io.
> Io posso crederci o non crederci, ma senza prove contrarie nulla è dimostrabile.


Esce da sola co uno e non te lo dice e vuoi le prove di cosa scusa? ? ..bo.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per chi lavora su turni gli orari non sono un problema.
> Di sicuro tra i due c'è confidenza. Nulla più però è dimostrabile.
> Se mando un messaggio alla mia collega alle 3 mi risponde alle 9 della mattina dopo...


E il contenuto del messaggio è ..''non rispondere!!''. Chi tra colleghi non manda un messaggio cosi.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Farò così se no mi distruggo io, tra poco riparlerà con lei da soli tranquilli, riconstruiremo tutto e dove ho dubbi gli domando. E se va tutto bene, ci metterò una pietra sopra, e cercheremo di migliorare.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Farò così se no mi distruggo io, tra poco riparlerà con lei da soli tranquilli, riconstruiremo tutto e dove ho dubbi gli domando. E se va tutto bene, ci metterò una pietra sopra, e cercheremo di migliorare.


soprattutto tu


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E il contenuto del messaggio è ..''non rispondere!!''. Chi tra colleghi non manda un messaggio cosi.


A me è successo qualcosa di simile, anni fa, con la mia collega. Mi scrisse lei per dare una versione concordata per gli altri dell'ufficio dopo esserci visti.


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me è successo qualcosa di simile, anni fa, con la mia collega. Mi scrisse lei per dare una versione concordata per gli altri dell'ufficio dopo esserci visti.


E successo qualcosa fra di voi?


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> E successo qualcosa fra di voi?


Nulla.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me è successo qualcosa di simile, anni fa, con la mia collega. Mi scrisse lei per dare una versione concordata per gli altri dell'ufficio dopo esserci visti.


Per gli altri dell ufficio...non per tua moglie.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per gli altri dell ufficio...non per tua moglie.


Certo, perché il problema in quel caso era quello. 
I rispettivi manco sapevano.
Voglio dire che non per tutto c'è una sola spiegazione.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Quello che non si capisce è che non è che automaticamente perché ci si vede con un collega, anche di nascosto,  debba per forza esserci di mezzo una storia o la volontà di tradire.
Può darsi, certo, non sono mica ingenuo.
Ma sono talmente tante le variabili in gioco che se non si hanno prove la semplice uscita non consente alcuna deduzione che possa essere definita sicura. 
Se poi una non è incline al tradimento, veramente, occorre la montagna per smuoverla.
Io sono uscito tante volte con donne, senza che accadesse nulla. Perché?
Perché il coinvolgimento o non c'era o non era tale da consentire di portare avanti un approccio più erotico.
Non è che non mi piacesse la collega, ma il rapporto era quello, un'amicizia simpatica, in cui ci siamo confidati parecchio, abbiamo trovato il tempo per aiutarci e ridere insieme, senza mai andare oltre. 
E di rapporti di questo tipo ce ne sono tantissimi, tra uomini e donne, tra colleghi e amici. Divertono, rafforzano l'autostima, fanno stare bene e superare momenti difficili della vita.
Quando invece ti arriva la botta del coinvolgimento.... beh, lì è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, perché il problema in quel caso era quello.
> I rispettivi manco sapevano.
> Voglio dire che non per tutto c'è una sola spiegazione.


Appunto ..perculare un collega è una cosa... perculare il coniuge è altro. Di certo abbiamo che da 6 mesi si sentono, che hanno organizzato un incontro extra lavoro, che si è comprata una sim, che l ha messaggiato alle 3 dicendo non rispondere. Per me sufficiente per sospettare una tresca leggera o di più....(e questo è il confessato..poi ci potrebbe essere di più).. Resta che è la fotocopia di mille tradimenti..


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me è successo qualcosa di simile, anni fa, con la mia collega. Mi scrisse lei per dare una versione concordata per gli altri dell'ufficio dopo esserci visti.


Sono problemi in effetti differenti.
Un conto è evitare lo speteguless, altro di essere beccati dal compagno. Qui il problema è che lui è stato quanto meno colpevole non solo di avere usato male degli strumenti, ma pure di essersi fatto scoprire. La "verità" su quei fatti e' irrimediabilmente preclusa. Ma non solo. Adesso credo che entri in gioco anche. la capacità di lui di  "pagare" la richiesta sincerità di lei.
Per dire... Io della promessa che lei non lo rivedrà mai più non saprei che farmene, a questo punto. Lei ha sperimentato a che conseguenze possono portare le balle, lui che non basta non volere balle per non averle.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che non si capisce è che non è che automaticamente perché ci si vede con un collega, anche di nascosto,  debba per forza esserci di mezzo una storia o la volontà di tradire.
> Può darsi, certo, non sono mica ingenuo.
> Ma sono talmente tante le variabili in gioco che se non si hanno prove la semplice uscita non consente alcuna deduzione che possa essere definita sicura.
> Se poi una non è incline al tradimento, veramente, occorre la montagna per smuoverla.
> ...


Quante sim hai comperato per queste amicizie senza fini particolari? No perche la signora è andata in un negozio, ha dato documenti, firmato contratto, pagato...il tutto per?


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Come ho già ribadito prima per me ci sono intrallazzi di mezzo. Come dice @danny non confesserebbe mai tua moglie messa alle strette perché tu Adri ti agiti, ti dice qualcosa  per accontentarti. La questione sim puzza parecchio, perché concordare una versione da dire unica per entrambi sa di bugie, di qualcosa di costruito. Se davvero si fossero trovati al McDonald's innocentemente perché concordare insieme e in segreto una versione da dare in pasto al marito?
> Continua a osservarla caro Adri, tra qualche mese scriverai che hai scoperto il tradimento... Raga non voglio assolutamente gufare ma la questione sim sa molto di intrallazzo


Mi associo.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quante sim hai comperato per queste amicizie senza fini particolari? No perche la signora è andata in un negozio, ha dato documenti, firmato contratto, pagato...il tutto per?


10 euro circa.
Il prezzo della tranquillità.
Fino ad adesso non è emersa alcuna prova. Sono solo sospetti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Appunto ..perculare un collega è una cosa... perculare il coniuge è altro. Di certo abbiamo che da 6 mesi si sentono, che hanno organizzato un incontro extra lavoro, che si è comprata una sim, che l ha messaggiato alle 3 dicendo non rispondere. Per me sufficiente per sospettare una tresca leggera o di più....(e questo è il confessato..poi ci potrebbe essere di più).. Resta che è la fotocopia di mille tradimenti..


Ma non solo. Di certo abbiamo pure che se ho capito bene lei gli ha confessato di aver parlato con il collega di una possibile relazione. Una cosa tipo "se andiamo oltre l'amicizia si rompe". Cioè. Che ci fosse ambiguità è evidente, l'ha ammesso lei stessa. Che poi non sia davvero successo nulla, è possibile. Ma il discorso "allora si scopa oppure no?" è stato posto.
Per me, soprattutto se stai con uno come Adri, è sufficiente per parlare di tradimento.
A meno che lei non sia stata costretta a sposarsi.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 10 euro circa.
> Il prezzo della tranquillità.
> Fino ad adesso non è emersa alcuna prova. Sono solo sospetti.


Quindi tu hai una sim per ogni collega che frequenti senza fini..cosi solo per tranquillità


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Fossi in Adri, io eviterei qualsiasi azione tipo quella della macchina della verità, ma, tornando a una dimensione più tranquilla della vita di coppia - a meno di non volerla distruggere senza avere alcuna certezza di quanto in realtà accaduto - terrei comunque d'occhio la moglie, onde comprenderne i movimenti futuri, ma soprattutto trovare qualche conferma.
Dopo un anno tirerei le somme.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quindi tu hai una sim per ogni collega che frequenti senza fini..cosi solo per tranquillità


Ma io non ho una moglie gelosa.
Ho una moglie che mi ha tradito e che ha comunque suoi spazi che io non controllo.
Non sono nella stessa situazione.


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stai attento che se l'ingranaggio si blocca qui non ne esci più.
> E' andata al Mc o non è andata? Potrebbe anche essersi fermata in macchina a parlare con lui, ma dirtelo sarebbe ancora peggio (in macchina un uomo e una donna da soli?).
> Non lo saprai. Tu pensi che deve muoversi lei per recuperare te, ma stai attento che potresti essere tu a doverti muovere.


Concordo in tutto!


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fossi in Adri, io eviterei qualsiasi azione tipo quella della macchina della verità, ma, tornando a una dimensione più tranquilla della vita di coppia - a meno di non volerla distruggere senza avere alcuna certezza di quanto in realtà accaduto - terrei comunque d'occhio la moglie, onde comprenderne i movimenti futuri, ma soprattutto trovare qualche conferma.
> Dopo un anno tirerei le somme.


Assolutamente d'accordo, dovrebbe stare solo a osservare... La questione McDonald's mi sa comunque di paraculata


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quante sim hai comperato per queste amicizie senza fini particolari? No perche la signora è andata in un negozio, ha dato documenti, firmato contratto, pagato...il tutto per?


Il tutto per avere spazio fuori controllo, quali che ne siano state le finalità, che dubito sia possibile ORA sapere con certezza. Credo che @Adri però possa almeno sapere il tipo di rapporto con la moglie. Soprattutto quanta libertà esista nel poter dire qualche volta  (QUALCHE VOLTA) "mi fermo a mangiare un boccone con Tizio". O se sia un tabù la sola idea che magari si possa trovare anche solo in sé piacevole avere amicizie dell'altro sesso. Io ad esempio statisticamente vado più d'accordo con gli uomini, anche se magari poi certe confidenze più profonde le smollo a una amica. Però è chiaro che se fossi nella posizione di sentirmi in colpa per un caffè con un amico, magari arriverebbe anche la doppia SIM. E' questo che voglio dire: non mi sembrano fatti inequivocabili, avuto riguardo al contesto.
Io ad esempio non concepisco piuttosto l'idea di  "pesare" un tradimento. E' chiaro che se ti dico balle ti sto già tradendo. Ma un tradimento per solo sesso e' più lieve di uno in cui c'è una relazione coinvolgente, dal punto di vista del tradito? Per te la risposta è si. Per me la risposta è no. Perché se mi stai tradendo per fare  "bombi qua e bombi là" allegramente, penso che metti a rischio il rapporto per ben poca cosa.  Per cosa lo abbia messo a rischio la moglie del nostro amico, credo sia più cosa oramai da intuire, che da sapere. E per me può essere anche un sorriso in compagnia di un uomo. Nel contesto.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono problemi in effetti differenti.
> Un conto è evitare lo speteguless, altro di essere beccati dal compagno. Qui il problema è che lui è stato quanto meno colpevole non solo di avere usato male degli strumenti, ma pure di essersi fatto scoprire. La "verità" su quei fatti e' irrimediabilmente preclusa. Ma non solo. Adesso credo che entri in gioco anche. la capacità di lui di  "pagare" la richiesta sincerità di lei.
> Per dire... Io della promessa che lei non lo rivedrà mai più non saprei che farmene, a questo punto. Lei ha sperimentato a che conseguenze possono portare le balle, lui che non basta non volere balle per non averle.


Diciamo che si tende sempre a cercare "il colpevole".
Lui si è beccato la sua rata di fango per questo agire di cui poi ha pagato le conseguenze, ma in tal senso lo trovo parecchio ingenuo e impulsivo, fondamentalmente chi corre a chiedere al presunto traditore "ma mi hai tradito?" senza avere prove concrete. Ora sta ad aspettare qualche parola di "verità" che possa mettergli il cuore in pace.
Ma pure lei lo è stata, perchè tanti si parano il culetto tirando la cacchetta sul terzo "ma mi ha iniziato a scrivere lui, ho ceduto, non volevo" o diventando aggressivi verso chi pone il dubbio.
Se si cerca un colpevole è già in atto una divisione. E' accaduto qualcosa. Lui si sente a livello interiore come un tradito (che poi gran parte dei traditi vengono colpiti per le menzogne, più che per un atto fisico).


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Uno dei consigli che mi sento di dare è di evitare di fare scenate quando non si ha alcuna certezza di quello che è accaduto, perché se ci si trova di fronte a una persona che ha tradito, ella starà molto più attenta nascondendo il più possibile e sarà difficile riuscire a beccarla.
Uscire allo scoperto solo quando si ha più di un sospetto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il tutto per avere spazio fuori controllo, quali che ne siano state le finalità, che dubito sia possibile ORA sapere con certezza. Credo che @Adri però possa almeno sapere il tipo di rapporto con la moglie. Soprattutto quanta libertà esista nel poter dire qualche volta  (QUALCHE VOLTA) "mi fermo a mangiare un boccone con Tizio". O se sia un tabù la sola idea che magari si possa trovare anche solo in sé piacevole avere amicizie dell'altro sesso. Io ad esempio statisticamente vado più d'accordo con gli uomini, anche se magari poi certe confidenze più profonde le smollo a una amica. Però è chiaro che se fossi nella posizione di sentirmi in colpa per un caffè con un amico, magari arriverebbe anche la doppia SIM. E' questo che voglio dire: non mi sembrano fatti inequivocabili, avuto riguardo al contesto.
> Io ad esempio non concepisco piuttosto l'idea di  "pesare" un tradimento. E' chiaro che se ti dico balle ti sto già tradendo. Ma un tradimento per solo sesso e' più lieve di uno in cui c'è una relazione coinvolgente, dal punto di vista del tradito? Per te la risposta è si. Per me la risposta è no. Perché se mi stai tradendo per fare  "bombi qua e bombi là" allegramente, penso che metti a rischio il rapporto per ben poca cosa.  Per cosa lo abbia messo a rischio la moglie del nostro amico, credo sia più cosa oramai da intuire, che da sapere. E per me può essere anche un sorriso in compagnia di un uomo. Nel contesto.


Con i tuoi amici senti il bisogno di fare discorsi del tipo "se andiamo oltre, l'amicizia si rompe"? No perché a me pare che vi siate persi un passaggio: lei stessa ha detto che il discorso sesso è stato affrontato, anche se non è successo nulla.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo che si tende sempre a cercare "il colpevole".
> Lui si è beccato la sua rata di fango per questo agire di cui poi ha pagato le conseguenze, ma in tal senso lo trovo parecchio ingenuo e impulsivo, fondamentalmente chi corre a chiedere al presunto traditore "ma mi hai tradito?" senza avere prove concrete. Ora sta ad aspettare qualche parola di "verità" che possa mettergli il cuore in pace.
> Ma pure lei lo è stata, perchè tanti si parano il culetto tirando la cacchetta sul terzo "ma mi ha iniziato a scrivere lui, ho ceduto, non volevo" o diventando aggressivi verso chi pone il dubbio.
> Se si cerca un colpevole è già in atto una divisione. E' accaduto qualcosa. Lui si sente a livello interiore come un tradito (che poi gran parte dei traditi vengono colpiti per le menzogne, più che per un atto fisico).


Ma tradito lo e' stato, di fatto. Già il fatto che una inventi la risposta di una collega e' un tradimento. Ma perché è successo? Ed è davvero un tradimento di qualcosa di importante? O e' una fuga? Per il che: da cosa? Da me, o dalle nostre consuetudini?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Con i tuoi amici senti il bisogno di fare discorsi del tipo "se andiamo oltre, l'amicizia si rompe"? No perché a me pare che vi siate persi un passaggio: lei stessa ha detto che il discorso sesso è stato affrontato, anche se non è successo nulla.


A volte si. Per essere chiari.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uno dei consigli che mi sento di dare è di evitare di fare scenate quando non si ha alcuna certezza di quello che è accaduto, perché se ci si trova di fronte a una persona che ha tradito, ella starà molto più attenta nascondendo il più possibile e sarà difficile riuscire a beccarla.
> Uscire allo scoperto solo quando si ha più di un sospetto.


Chi agisce così lo fa nella convinzione che basterà parlare con l'altro per mettersi il cuore in pace. Non ha ancora "scoperto il tradimento", nel senso che non concepisce che una persona per tradire può sparare una serie di balle infinite.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Con i tuoi amici senti il bisogno di fare discorsi del tipo "se andiamo oltre, l'amicizia si rompe"? No perché a me pare che vi siate persi un passaggio: lei stessa ha detto che il discorso sesso è stato affrontato, anche se non è successo nulla.


Va beh, lui ci ha provato, magari le ha confessato che lei piaceva, lei lo ha stoppato.
Accade.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma tradito lo e' stato, di fatto. Già il fatto che una inventi la risposta di una collega e' un tradimento. Ma perché è successo? Ed è davvero un tradimento di qualcosa di importante? O e' una fuga? Per il che: da cosa? Da me, o dalle nostre consuetudini?


E' una fuga, gli ha parlato di leggerezza. Aveva bisogno di un poco d'aria fuori dalla vita di sempre.
Gli è anche andata di culo se non ha fatto sesso con l'altro, se lui è l'unico uomo con cui è stata (mi sembra di capire che sia così).
Si deve muovere lui, mi sa tanto di uno di quei casi dove uno crede di ripigliarsi il coniuge come fosse "andato via", mentre quello che è andato è lui. E' lui che deve tornare a farla divertire, farla sentire desidera come donna. Probabilmente se non perdeva il figlio si sarebbe concentrata nel ruolo materno. Brutto da dire però... se si sente così minacciato dall'altro...


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' una fuga, gli ha parlato di leggerezza. Aveva bisogno di un poco d'aria fuori dalla vita di sempre.
> Gli è anche andata di culo se non ha fatto sesso con l'altro, se lui è l'unico uomo con cui è stata (mi sembra di capire che sia così).
> Si deve muovere lui, mi sa tanto di uno di quei casi dove uno crede di ripigliarsi il coniuge come fosse "andato via", mentre quello che è andato è lui. E' lui che deve tornare a farla divertire, farla sentire desidera come donna. Probabilmente se non perdeva il figlio si sarebbe concentrata nel ruolo materno. Brutto da dire però... se si sente così minacciato dall'altro...


Si.
Un rapporto non porta la garanzia di avere PER SEMPRE la poltrona in prima fila allo stadio. A prescindere dalle corna, anche.


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque secondo me state sminuendo solo perché pensate che Adri sia patologicamente geloso.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Comunque secondo me state sminuendo solo perché pensate che Adri sia patologicamente geloso.


Geloso non l'ho pensato.
Ho pensato a chiuso.


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Geloso non l'ho pensato.
> Ho pensato a chiuso.


Ok. Però è questo pregiudizio che vi fa sentire empatia nei confronti di lei.
Che per quello che sappiamo ha avuto un comportamento allucinante, altro che storie.
Non mi pare essere una povera sprovveduta alla ricerca maldestra di una boccata di ossigeno.
Ha ben orchestrato il tutto, la copertura dei colleghi, la doppia scheda, la menzogna concordata, la scusa della volontà di proteggere il coniuge ecc.
Insomma tutta la schiera degli orrori cui siamo abituati.
Se è stata sgamata è solo grazie a un controllo del telefono attraverso un'applicazione, e non per ingenuità.


----------



## void (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok. Però è questo pregiudizio che vi fa sentire empatia nei confronti di lei.
> Che per quello che sappiamo ha avuto un comportamento allucinante, altro che storie.
> Non mi pare essere una povera sprovveduta alla ricerca maldestra di una boccata di ossigeno.
> Ha ben orchestrato il tutto, la copertura dei colleghi, la doppia scheda, la menzogna concordata, la scusa della volontà di proteggere il coniuge ecc.
> ...


Cavolo quante certezze che hai......


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok. Però è questo pregiudizio che vi fa sentire empatia nei confronti di lei.
> Che per quello che sappiamo ha avuto un comportamento allucinante, altro che storie.
> Non mi pare essere una povera sprovveduta alla ricerca maldestra di una boccata di ossigeno.
> Ha ben orchestrato il tutto, la copertura dei colleghi, la doppia scheda, la menzogna concordata, la scusa della volontà di proteggere il coniuge ecc.
> ...


Non mi sembra sia emerso granché da questo controllo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok. Però è questo pregiudizio che vi fa sentire empatia nei confronti di lei.
> Che per quello che sappiamo ha avuto un comportamento allucinante, altro che storie.
> Non mi pare essere una povera sprovveduta alla ricerca maldestra di una boccata di ossigeno.
> Ha ben orchestrato il tutto, la copertura dei colleghi, la doppia scheda, la menzogna concordata, la scusa della volontà di proteggere il coniuge ecc.
> ...



Credo che il titolo di questo 3d sia abbastanza eloquente: sua moglie gli ha mentito. E lui si è maldestramente bruciato la possibilità di sapere cosa sia successo nei fatti. Ora, che una scheda SIM e un MC Donald con un collega anziché con più colleghi all'insaputa del marito sia un comportamento  "allucinante" non saprei cosa dire. Di sicuro non aveva (no anzi: Non sentiva di avere) lo spazio per dirglielo. Perché non lo so. Ma non mi pare che siano uscite gran  "rivelazioni" di chissà quale intimità rubata. A parte eventuali lacune sulla loro. Lui avrebbe potuto  (e aggiungo dovuto) muoversi con più attenzione. Ed invece è stato un elefante. Questo si.


----------



## Rosarose (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Eagle.
> E' vero che abbiamo pochi elementi, ma insomma, a me sembra chiaro che ci sia stata una tresca. Magari non hanno scopato, ma come minimo flirtavano.
> E la gelosia di lui non c'entra una ceppa.
> A me pare che gelosi patologici e hyppies free ricevano le corna in eguale proporzione.


@andri concordo si sente puzza di tradimento, mi spiace!!


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Con i tuoi amici senti il bisogno di fare discorsi del tipo "se andiamo oltre, l'amicizia si rompe"? No perché a me pare che vi siate persi un passaggio: lei stessa ha detto che il discorso sesso è stato affrontato, anche se non è successo nulla.


Non hanno mai parlato di sesso, lo pensato io, se ci fosse uscito il discorso lei avrebbe chiuso tutto


----------



## Adri (29 Ottobre 2019)

Ora abbiamo chiarito, a fatto un cagata una leggerezza ma ha pensato solo al amicizia. Gli credo, e punto.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2019)

molto rumore per nulla


----------



## Irrisoluto (29 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Ora abbiamo chiarito, a fatto un cagata una leggerezza ma ha pensato solo al amicizia. Gli credo, e punto.


Vabbè allora ora devi chiederti come mai hai addirittura pensato di sottoporla all'umiliazione del test a 1200 euro, mostrando di avere zero fiducia nei suoi confronti, e poi dopo qualche giorno ti accontenti che ti dica di aver commesso una leggerezza per fidarti ciecamente.


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Vabbè allora ora devi chiederti come mai hai addirittura pensato di sottoporla all'umiliazione del test a 1200 euro, mostrando di avere zero fiducia nei suoi confronti, e poi dopo qualche giorno ti accontenti che ti dica di aver commesso una leggerezza per fidarti ciecamente.


Non ci ho visto più chiaro, dopo tutto questo, non è che non mi sento ferito o deluso.


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se scoprissi che ti tradisce, quale sarebbe la tua reazione?


Chiuderei


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu sei musulmano, immagino.
> 
> già il fatto che per te le amiche "naturali" di tua moglie debbano essere la suocera, la cognata o la sorella, dice molto.  sarai qui da 20 anni ma direi che ci hai capito poco.
> 
> non credo che ti abbia tradito, certamente non te lo verrebbe a confessare perchè per me tua moglie ha paura di te.  e invece di stare a pensare al poligrafo, dovresti pensare al perchè tua moglie sia così terrorizzata


Non sono musulmano sono rumeno


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Difronte un marito geloso, che hai sposato consapevolmente sapendo che lo è, non intrecci proprio relazione telefonica con collega per mesi, non ti ci incontri di nascosto, non prendi sim, non fingi incontro tra colleghi ecc. C è poi da capire...lui sempre stato geloso? Magari mai stato... e stiamo vedendo un lui cambiato. Gli è partita la paranoia post bugie ecc.


Lo ripeto, non sono mai stato geloso, e lei amiche ne ha, da sempre.


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu li hai letti / visti questi messaggi tra tua moglie e il collega di lavoro?


No


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prima farei un esame su di me, però. Nel quale certamente il contesto mio interno culturale conta, così come conta quello della coppia. Ma uno che ti dice  "amici maschi solo sul lavoro. (parlando di lui eh), fuori dal lavoro mai sentiti", come fosse l'esempio da portare avanti, due  (dico due) domande prima di partire in quarta e pensare che  "le cose" nascoste (e solo quelle) abbiano i parametri della società odierna non te le suscita?


Allora leggete bene, e un conto che vai a bere un cafa, e un altro che ti scrivi per tre mesi, esci al Mc, mi menti tutto questo tempo, appena scopro qualcosa, mi menti ancora di più. Cosa centra la gelosia, cultura o altro? Sono andato in panico, sono stato male. L anno scorso si sono incontrati al Auchan per caso, e si sono bevuti un caffè, me la detto, e non ho mica detto nulla mi era sembrato normalissimo.


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche non si fermasse lei, lo farà l'altro eventualmente. Calcola che lui già si è incontrato con la moglie del collega, quindi anche la moglie dell'altro in qualche modo alzerà le antenne.


Comunque ieri sera io gli ho detto, che non voglio essere io a fermare tutto, deve vedere lei, anche perché se gli impedisco io, si possono comunque sentire con il cordless sul lavoro. Deve essere lei a non volerlo più ragazzi.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Comunque ieri sera io gli ho detto, che non voglio essere io a fermare tutto, deve vedere lei, anche perché se gli impedisco io, si possono comunque sentire con il cordless sul lavoro. Deve essere lei a non volerlo più ragazzi.


Stai all'occhio, comunque.


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stai all'occhio, comunque.


Come?


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

So che non devo più parlare, stare sereno, calmo, e recuperare il nostro rapporto. Ma comunque vedere in qualche modo se cerca di ricontattare lui. Certo più avanti. Che magari scopre che gli manca. Ora mi ha detto che non gli ha importato per 7 anni, si sono ritrovati e hanno scoperto che c era una bella amicizia, pero sapeva che era sbagliato scriversi spesso, e che comunque non ha provato nulla che simpatia, e che non farà più una cosa del genere,. Detto questo vedremo.


----------



## Adri (30 Ottobre 2019)

Ah si è che se lui prova contattarla me lo dice, e chiude subito con lui


----------



## feather (30 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Deve essere lei a non volerlo più


Su questo non ci piove


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Allora leggete bene, e un conto che vai a bere un cafa, e un altro che ti scrivi per tre mesi, esci al Mc, mi menti tutto questo tempo, appena scopro qualcosa, mi menti ancora di più. Cosa centra la gelosia, cultura o altro? Sono andato in panico, sono stato male. L anno scorso si sono incontrati al Auchan per caso, e si sono bevuti un caffè, me la detto, e non ho mica detto nulla mi era sembrato normalissimo.


Se tu, da questa vicenda, pensi che non ci sia nulla da migliorare nel rapporto con tua moglie, buon per te. Se una mi dice che (al di là delle bugie che ti ha detto) non si è sentita di fare niente di male, o di grave  (e ad intuito sono portata a credere che sia probabile che sia andata così, fermo restando che non esiste alcuna certezza), per me non sarebbe comunque  "tutto a posto". Non sarei contenta di una che a questo punto mi promette di non fare più... Niente di male. Che se non è niente di male non vedo perché non farlo. Se in questo tu (quale parte attiva della vostra coppia) non senti carenze di alcun tipo nella vostra comunicazione... Buon per te.
Io per parte mia non darei certo peso al fatto che mi raccontasse di avere preso un caffè insieme al supermercato dopo averlo incontrato per caso. Ne' che mi fornisse resoconto delle identità di quelli con cui si fa le pause pranzo. Cercherei invece di capire PERCHÉ ti ha mentito anziché dirti "mi fermo da mc Donald con Tizio, che ho piacere a stare un po' con lui". Se l'evitamento di questa semplicissima comunicazione vede TE del tutto a posto con la coscienza. (nel senso che avrebbe potuto tranquillamente dirtelo)... ripeto... Spero che sia buon per te. Comunque il modo che hai avuto di gestire le tue  "indagini" e' stato deleterio, così come la richiesta di sottoporla alla macchina della verità. Che (al pari di un tradimento) le indagini o si fanno bene, o si evitano. Perché poi certe situazioni lasciano  "segni" anche molto profondi, nelle persone. Anche quando non sembra. In bocca al lupo, comunque.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Non sono musulmano sono rumeno


la differenza è minima.  la sostanza è che anche se sei qui da 20 anni, hai capito poco lo stesso.

dovresti chiedere a tua moglie perchè ha così tanta paura di te


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Comunque secondo me state sminuendo solo perché pensate che Adri sia patologicamente geloso.


Stessa sensazione...come per proteggere. In altre


perplesso ha detto:


> la differenza è minima.  la sostanza è che anche se sei qui da 20 anni, hai capito poco lo stesso.
> 
> dovresti chiedere a tua moglie perchè ha così tanta paura di te


Sinceramente non capisco...ma perché un italiano avrebbe reagito diversamente? Un marito di Vigevano scopriva la moglie che si sentiva co uno da mesi, aveva una sim, ci usciva a cena una sera senza dirlo, un messaggio alle 3 di notte per decidere insieme cosa dire al marito e ne era felice? Non gli partiva l embolo del controllo? Lui ha solo sbagliato nel dire della macchina della verità...rendendosi un po ridicolo...ma uno come noi avrebbe reagito cercando chat, geolocalizzatore, agenzia, appostamenti ecc. State facendo i fighi quando nella stessa situazione pure voi avreste panico e delusione..


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Stessa sensazione...come per proteggere. In altre
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco...ma perché un italiano avrebbe reagito diversamente? Un marito di Vigevano scopriva la moglie che si sentiva co uno da mesi, aveva una sim, ci usciva a cena una sera senza dirlo, un messaggio alle 3 di notte per decidere insieme cosa dire al marito e ne era felice? Non gli partiva l embolo del controllo? Lui ha solo sbagliato nel dire della macchina della verità...rendendosi un po ridicolo...ma uno come noi avrebbe reagito cercando chat, geolocalizzatore, agenzia, appostamenti ecc. State facendo i fighi quando nella stessa situazione pure voi avreste panico e delusione..


delusione può darsi, certo non vado a spendere 1200 euro di un esame fallace o peggio non vado a mettere SIM spia od a da ppostarmi come uno 007 del belino, che se poi le cose si mettono male mi becco anche una denuncia.

siccome esiste una roba chiamata rispetto, io prendo mia moglie da parte e chiedo.   siccome quel minimo di esperienza legale ce l'ho, riesco a capire guardandola in faccia se me sta a cojonà.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> delusione può darsi, certo non vado a spendere 1200 euro di un esame fallace o peggio non vado a mettere SIM spia od a da ppostarmi come uno 007 del belino, che se poi le cose si mettono male mi becco anche una denuncia.
> 
> siccome esiste una roba chiamata rispetto, io prendo mia moglie da parte e chiedo.   siccome quel minimo di esperienza legale ce l'ho, riesco a capire guardandola in faccia se me sta a cojonà.


Non ha messo sim spia, ma un app.. che è un po come sbirciare il cellulare quando il coniuge si addormenta. E spesso lo fai perche hai dei sentori... la maggior parte non controlla assiduamente ...io stesso mai fatto...poi ad un certo punto dici..ma fammi vedere un po... sulla capacità di leggere gli occhi beato te...dovresti brevettarlo lo sai? Ma poi il rispetto...cioè mia moglie compera una sim apposta per parlare co uno, ci va a cena a 5,99 euro e so io che manco di rispetto?? Mah...


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Stessa sensazione...come per proteggere. In altre
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco...ma perché un italiano avrebbe reagito diversamente? Un marito di Vigevano scopriva la moglie che si sentiva co uno da mesi, aveva una sim, ci usciva a cena una sera senza dirlo, un messaggio alle 3 di notte per decidere insieme cosa dire al marito e ne era felice? Non gli partiva l embolo del controllo? Lui ha solo sbagliato nel dire della macchina della verità...rendendosi un po ridicolo...ma uno come noi avrebbe reagito cercando chat, geolocalizzatore, agenzia ecc. State facendo i fighi quando nella stessa situazione pure voi avreste panico e delusione..


Se CHIUNQUE venisse qui a raccontare che la moglie non ha MAI frequentato anima viva al di fuori di rapporti strettamente lavorativi, che lui fa lo stesso  (e presenta insomma questo ménage come quello in un certo senso  "da seguire") ribadisco... Due domande se lei ne sia felice oppure se si senta  "in dovere" di fare così, me le pongo.
Fermo restando che lavoro pure io, e ho pure io un figlio coetaneo del loro. Per il che certamente mi fa piacere stare con lui in casa la sera, ed è la norma.

Discutevo su un tipo di mentalità che non dubito appartenga anche al sciur Brambilla di Milano o di Vigevano. Ho capito anch'io che a stare  "chiusi" in famiglia si corrono anche meno  "rischi" .
Stessa cosa senza dubbio capita a chi non mette naso fuori dalla porta per evitare il rischio di essere investito da una macchina.
Se poi questo discorso e' fuori luogo nel contesto, tanto meglio. O peggio. Non so. Ognuno poi trova il proprio modus vivendi. C'è chi sta tranquillo e gli sta pure bene avere un gps attaccato al polso, come i carcerati, per andare agli estremi, e non solo due giorni dopo aver scoperto un tradimento. Io se dovessi pensare di passare la vita a monitorare gli spostamenti del partner, perché solo così vivo bene, avrei tanta roba su cui riflettere in ordine al valore del mio tempo. Poi per fortuna ognuno vive il proprio.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> siccome esiste una roba chiamata rispetto,* io prendo mia moglie da parte e chiedo.   siccome quel minimo di esperienza legale ce l'ho, riesco a capire guardandola in faccia se me sta a cojonà.*


Se non è una Poker Face.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ha messo sim spia, ma un app.. che è un po come sbirciare il cellulare quando il coniuge si addormenta. E spesso lo fai perche hai dei sentori... la maggior parte non controlla assiduamente ...io stesso mai fatto...poi ad un certo punto dici..ma fammi vedere un po... sulla capacità di leggere gli occhi beato te...dovresti brevettarlo lo sai? Ma poi il rispetto...cioè mia moglie compera una sim apposta per parlare co uno, ci va a cena a 5,99 euro e so io che manco di rispetto?? Mah...


App o SIM cambia poco.   la denuncia la rischi lo stesso.

Adri deve prima di tutto capire perchè la moglie è così spaventata da lui.   tutto il resto si spiegherà di cionseguenza.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se non è una Poker Face.


E ha gia dimostrato di avere qualche caratteristica per candidarsi a poker face


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se non è una Poker Face.


se non hai sposato una totale estranea, dovresti sapere se ha la poker face


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> App o SIM cambia poco.   la denuncia la rischi lo stesso.
> 
> Adri deve prima di tutto capire perchè la moglie è così spaventata da lui.   tutto il resto si spiegherà di cionseguenza.


Perche ha torto. Sa bene che una cena di sera di nascosto con un collega non è il massimo. A parti inverse si sarebbe incazzata pure lei.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

@Adri , è un bene che tu ti sia tranquillizzato.
Però ti dico che dall'esterno lei non non sembra certo una vittima ingenua e sprovveduta, come lasciano intendere altri commenti che si sono letti qui in questi giorni.
Cerca di dialogare con lei con la consapevolezza che è una donna indipendente e che, avendoti mentito per preservare uno spazio di libertà, probabilmente lo rifarà.
Non tentare di impedirglielo, ma al contrario cerca di accoglierla così come hai scoperto che lei è, compreso il suo evidente bisogno di frequentare altra gente, eventualmnete anche amicizie maschili. Non c'è nulla di male e devi solo imparare a guardarla in questo nuovo quadro che hai scoperto.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non hai sposato una totale estranea, dovresti sapere se ha la poker face


La gente cambia... dopo 15 anni cambia... a me diventava rossa sulle gote se uno le aveva fatto un complimento .. e siamo finiti a una relazione di du anni in scioltezza... dai...perfavore


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perche ha torto. Sa bene che una cena di sera di nascosto con un collega non è il massimo. A parti inverse si sarebbe incazzata pure lei.


avesse torto, sarebbe dispaciuta, piangente, contrita dal rimorso.   dalle parole di Adri, questa è terrorizzata.  la cosa è diversa.  e da come Adri era partito col discorso, c'era da aver paura sì


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La gente cambia... dopo 15 anni cambia... a me diventava rossa sulle gote se uno le aveva fatto un complimento .. e siamo finiti a una relazione di du anni in scioltezza... dai...perfavore


Tu invece?


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La gente cambia... dopo 15 anni cambia... a me diventava rossa sulle gote se uno le aveva fatto un complimento .. e siamo finiti a una relazione di du anni in scioltezza... dai...perfavore


magari domandati come mai non ti sei accorto che lei stava scoprendo parti di sè.  l'abc delle corna ed il rasoio di Occam ci dicono che il primo errore è dare il coniuge per scontato


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> avesse torto, sarebbe dispaciuta, piangente, contrita dal rimorso.   dalle parole di Adri, questa è terrorizzata.  la cosa è diversa.  e da come Adri era partito col discorso, c'era da aver paura sì


Per me è esagerato all'opposto.
Se una e' TERRORIZZATA stai pure certo che non rischia.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se CHIUNQUE venisse qui a raccontare che la moglie non ha MAI frequentato anima viva al di fuori di rapporti strettamente lavorativi, che lui fa lo stesso  (e presenta insomma questo ménage come quello in un certo senso  "da seguire") ribadisco... Due domande se lei ne sia felice oppure se si senta  "in dovere" di fare così, me le pongo.
> Fermo restando che lavoro pure io, e ho pure io un figlio coetaneo del loro. Per il che certamente mi fa piacere stare con lui in casa la sera, ed è la norma.
> 
> Discutevo su un tipo di mentalità che non dubito appartenga anche al sciur Brambilla di Milano o di Vigevano. Ho capito anch'io che a stare  "chiusi" in famiglia si corrono anche meno  "rischi" .
> ...


Ma ogni coppia ha sue regole. A me mai fregato mia moglie uscisse sola a ballare, o topless in spiaggia. E idem lei..se uscivo solo...anzi devo dire molto piu gelosa di me. Ma sono regole, modi che conosci e quando ti sposi li accetti. Tanto che pare pure lui li seguisse. Se cambi le regole devi capire il perche e che l altro vada in crisi. E una cena, soli, di nascosto sta sul caz zo pure a me che non sono rumeno


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu invece?


So cambiato pure io. Detto mille volte. Mai avrei immaginato di potermi interessare a qualcun altra. A dimostrazione che si cambia. Poi bisogna vedere quanto si cambia. E uno scambio di sms, una botta e via, una relazione pluriennale o piu relazioni negli anni sono diverse sfumature e gradazioni di mutazione.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma ogni coppia ha sue regole. A me mai fregato mia moglie uscisse sola a ballare, o topless in spiaggia. E idem lei..se uscivo solo...anzi devo dire molto piu gelosa di me. Ma sono regole, modi che conosci e quando ti sposi li accetti. Tanto che pare pure lui li seguisse. Se cambi le regole devi capire il perche e che l altro vada in crisi. E una cena, soli, di nascosto sta sul caz zo pure a me.


Ma capisco l'incazzatura di lui. Mica che per delle balle scoperte debba fare festa. Dopo però vedo anche OPPORTUNITÀ. Altrimenti va benissimo dire che è tornato tutto a posto, lei ha promesso non di non nascondergli più ste cose, ma di non uscire più col collega, che se lui la chiama lei gli dice di non farlo più... Tutto a posto, no?


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> So cambiato pure io. Detto mille volte. Mai avrei immaginato di potermi interessare a qualcun altra. A dimostrazione che si cambia. Poi bisogna vedere quanto si cambia. E uno scambio di sms, una botta e via, una relazione pluriennale o piu relazioni negli anni sono diverse sfumature e gradazioni di mutazione.


Non c'è dubbio. Senza adattamento del resto andremmo incontro all'estinzione.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi c è poco da fa... dopo anni e anni ..a uno puo venire la voglia di guardare fuori.. di mettersi in discussione...di giocare a fa gli adolescenti...di provare altro!! Poi ci sono i razionali che soffocano i pruriti e chi agisce di pancia e dice ma si dai che sarà mai. E restano invischiati. E poi magari devono fare i conti con la scia di mer.da lasciata dietro. Per me è umano desiderare altro..neanche il piu grande amore ti protegge dal rischio di trovare interessante qualcuno. La differenza la fa il carattere...l essere razionali o essere impulsivi/bugiardi


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma capisco l'incazzatura di lui. Mica che per delle balle scoperte debba fare festa. Dopo però vedo anche OPPORTUNITÀ. Altrimenti va benissimo dire che è tornato tutto a posto, lei ha promesso non di non nascondergli più ste cose, ma di non uscire più col collega, che se lui la chiama lei gli dice di non farlo più... Tutto a posto, no?


No per nulla. Ma ho tenuto per me finora questo commento. Però non è che se lei cerca fuori ora lui è colpevole o devono scavare nell io, e scoprire chissa quali traumi.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Si 


Foglia ha detto:


> Non c'è dubbio. Senza adattamento del resto andremmo incontro all'estinzione.


Si ma dipende sempre dalla gradazione. C è chi ha scoperto che la moglie era in chat per incontri sessuali ...capisci che è un trauma..che se sei convinto di aver sposato un altra persona ti crolla tutto...


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No per nulla. Ma ho tenuto per me finora questo commento. Però non è che se lei cerca fuori ora lui è colpevole o devono scavare nell io, e scoprire chissa quali traumi.


Ma perché?
Guardiamo ai fatti.
E' uscita col collega e ha montato un baraccone per fargli credere che fosse una uscita collettiva. Ha detto che non è successo niente di male, e aveva solo voglia di un po' di leggerezza. Di staccare la spina e non pensare ai problemi. In tutto questo non escludo affatto la voglia di sentirsi anche interessante di fronte a un uomo diverso dal marito. E che in tutto questo anziché dire al marito  "mi vedo con Tizio", ha scelto di mentirgli.
Io penso che abbiano trovato una miniera di argomenti di cui parlarsi. Poi si può benissimo dire  "non lo faccio più", laddove il non farlo più non contiene solo il raccontare balle per una cazzata, ma anche il vedere un amico. E pensare pure che andare oltre a questa  "panacea" sia roba da matti. Basta saperlo. E pensare anche a cosa può condurre.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si
> 
> Si ma dipende sempre dalla gradazione. C è chi ha scoperto che la moglie era in chat per incontri sessuali ...capisci che è un trauma..che se sei convinto di aver sposato un altra persona ti crolla tutto...


Mah... Ricordo vagamente la tua storia.
Credo che se uno mi mettesse le corna per"dare giusto qualche colpo ben assestato" a un'altra, e io per giunta lo venissi a sapere, non mi starei a fare troppe domande sul perché ho trovato coinvolgimento in un altro o in più altri, o anche solo in una chat.
Però capisco che sono punti di vista.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> avesse torto, sarebbe dispaciuta, piangente, contrita dal rimorso.   dalle parole di Adri, questa è terrorizzata.  la cosa è diversa.  e da come Adri era partito col discorso, c'era da aver paura sì


La mia era incazzata.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La mia era incazzata.


Questo dipende dal contesto relazionale precedente fra voi, io credo

Non da "lei" ma dal "voi"

Questo mi sembra un contesto relazionale un attimino diverso


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo dipende dal contesto relazionale precedente fra voi, io credo
> 
> Non da "lei" ma dal "voi"
> 
> Questo mi sembra un contesto relazionale un attimino diverso


Era incazzata perché l'ho scoperta, le stavo col fiato sul collo e lei voleva stare con l'amante.
Dipende dal carattere, Skorpio.
Se uno si incazza con lei, lei risponde incazzandosi di più.
Io le dico sempre che non deve farlo quando guida, perché prima o poi trova chi la sotterra.
Una può reagire incazzandosi, l'altra andando nel panico, un'altra ancora piangendo.
Sono tutte reazioni consuete e compatibili col tradimento.
Insieme anche a quella da poker face.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era incazzata perché l'ho scoperta, le stavo col fiato sul collo e lei voleva stare con l'amante.
> Dipende dal carattere, Skorpio.
> Se uno si incazza con lei, lei risponde incazzandosi di più.
> Io le dico sempre che non deve farlo quando guida, perché prima o poi trova chi la sotterra.
> ...


Non è soltanto questione di carattere, ma pure di chi ti trovi davanti. Siamo esseri senzienti, se non ti adatti ai contesti più che ko finisci out.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era incazzata perché l'ho scoperta, le stavo col fiato sul collo e lei voleva stare con l'amante.
> Dipende dal carattere, Skorpio.
> Se uno si incazza con lei, lei risponde incazzandosi di più.
> Io le dico sempre che non deve farlo quando guida, perché prima o poi trova chi la sotterra.
> ...


Lo so che si incazzo' Perché scopristi

Ma appunto nel vostro spazio relazionale il codice probabilmente era "lasciami fare che tanto non scappo"

Un codice non detto ne scritto ma che hai violato

Magari con un altro uomo e un altro spazio relazionale si sarebbe inginocchiata a chiedere pietà

Capita spesso di vedere comportamento opposto della stessa persona, con persone diverse e in relazioni diverse


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se CHIUNQUE venisse qui a raccontare che la moglie non ha MAI frequentato anima viva al di fuori di rapporti strettamente lavorativi, che lui fa lo stesso  (e presenta insomma questo ménage come quello in un certo senso  "da seguire") ribadisco... Due domande se lei ne sia felice oppure se si senta  "in dovere" di fare così, me le pongo.
> Fermo restando che lavoro pure io, e ho pure io un figlio coetaneo del loro. Per il che certamente mi fa piacere stare con lui in casa la sera, ed è la norma.
> 
> Discutevo su un tipo di mentalità che non dubito appartenga anche al sciur Brambilla di Milano o di Vigevano. Ho capito anch'io che a stare  "chiusi" in famiglia si corrono anche meno  "rischi" .
> ...


Ma non è tanto questione di chiusura, dai... la maggiorparte delle famiglie, e con famiglie mi riferisco a chi ha figli, tendenzialmente il tempo libero lo passa con una cerchia di familiari (chi in senso stretto, solo i genitori, chi più allargato, cugini, zii) e una cerchia di amici che partono dall'amico dei tempi che si è sposato a sua volta e a figli, a cui poi si agganciano altre persone conosciute da uno o l'altro e si crea un gruppo. A seconda degli impegni e dei tempi il gruppo si incontra, fa cene, gite, vacanze, possono essere 4 persone come 10. Certo chi ha passioni conosce gente al di fuori della cerchia, chi appassionato di fotografia o di meccanica o musica o altro non si porta dietro il coniuge che si annoierebbe se non condivide la stessa passione, ma non deve giocare a nascondino. 
E poi c'è una questione di tempo che manca, distanze a volte di chilometri.
Il tempo libero per vedere un amico o dedicarsi ad una passione in genere non viene privato da nessun coniuge, altrimenti non sarebbero in tanti a riuscire ad avere amanti. Ma se di netto il giorno prima te ne stai a casa e ti vedo tranquillo, e poi inizi ad uscire, in casa sei sempre che smanetti col cellulare si nota.
Io non so se Adri sia controllante o meno, per qualcuno è nettamente così per qualcuno no, ma se mia moglie perde un figlio, dimagrisce drasticamente, magari tendo anche ad osservarla e non per malafede.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> avesse torto, sarebbe dispaciuta, piangente, contrita dal rimorso.   dalle parole di Adri, questa è terrorizzata.  la cosa è diversa.  e da come Adri era partito col discorso, c'era da aver paura sì


Il traditore dispiaciuto, piangente e contrito dal rimorso il giorno dopo che viene beccato è una leggenda popolare.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so che si incazzo' Perché scopristi
> 
> Ma appunto nel vostro spazio relazionale il codice probabilmente era "lasciami fare che tanto non scappo"
> 
> ...


Guarda, direi proprio di no.


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok. Però è questo pregiudizio che vi fa sentire empatia nei confronti di lei.
> Che per quello che sappiamo ha avuto un comportamento allucinante, altro che storie.
> Non mi pare essere una povera sprovveduta alla ricerca maldestra di una boccata di ossigeno.
> Ha ben orchestrato il tutto, la copertura dei colleghi, la doppia scheda, la menzogna concordata, la scusa della volontà di proteggere il coniuge ecc.
> ...


Concordo fortemente.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No per nulla. Ma ho tenuto per me finora questo commento. Però non è che se lei cerca fuori ora lui è colpevole o devono scavare nell io, e scoprire chissa quali traumi.


C'è chi tradisce perchè gli piace relazionarsi anche sessualmente con altre persone (e se è così non lo scopre decenni dopo il matrimonio) e chi tradisce perchè si sente scontato nella coppia.
Ci sono un sacco di testimonianze che dicono "ehhh è tornato/a da me". Ma tornato dove? E' sempre stato lì. E poi viene fuori che il tradito cambia, chi inizia a curarsi di più fisicamente, chi se prima diceva all'altro "sabato giorno di pulizie" inizia ad accettare di cambiare programma, e un sacco di altre declinazioni. Chi è che torna?


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> C'è chi tradisce perchè gli piace relazionarsi anche sessualmente con altre persone (e se è così non lo scopre decenni dopo il matrimonio) e chi tradisce perchè si sente scontato nella coppia.
> Ci sono un sacco di testimonianze che dicono "ehhh è tornato/a da me". Ma tornato dove? E' sempre stato lì. E poi viene fuori che il tradito cambia, chi inizia a curarsi di più fisicamente, chi se prima diceva all'altro "sabato giorno di pulizie" inizia ad accettare di cambiare programma, e un sacco di altre declinazioni. Chi è che torna?


Bella questa immagine del tradito che torna.
Comunque spesso anche il traditore si era allontanato.
Quindi direi che si torna in due, quando si torna davvero.


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Vabbè allora ora devi chiederti come mai hai addirittura pensato di sottoporla all'umiliazione del test a 1200 euro, mostrando di avere zero fiducia nei suoi confronti, e poi dopo qualche giorno ti accontenti che ti dica di aver commesso una leggerezza per fidarti ciecamente.


Perché Adri ha paura di accettare anche solo la probabilità (che è fondata) che la moglie lo abbia tradito


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bella questa immagine del tradito che torna.
> Comunque spesso anche il traditore si era allontanato.
> Quindi direi che si torna in due, quando si torna davvero.


Si certo. Capita, e non dico sia sempre così, però quando senti chi si esprime in tono "me lo riprendo quando voglio" sembra quasi l'altro sia un pupazzo. Per questo ci sta anche farsi delle domande verso di se.
Ok che è un contratto, un patto o quel che vuoi ma siamo anche umani. Le cazzate si fanno in due strada facendo (e sicuramente nel tentativo di fare il proprio meglio), diciamo che il tradimento diventa un poster.
(Con questo non voglio dire che il giramento di colon che viene a chi scopre di aver sentito tonnellate di balle sia anormale).


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, direi proprio di no.


Se la sarebbe fatta anche Adri una bella risata un mese fa, se gli avessero detto che la moglie si scriveva la notte con una SIM segreta

L'errore del coniuge è proprio quello.
Supporre di sapere tutto dell'altro


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il traditore dispiaciuto, piangente e contrito dal rimorso il giorno dopo che viene beccato è una leggenda popolare.


qualcuno s'è visto.   è tipo le tigri albine, ma ci sono


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la sarebbe fatta anche Adri una bella risata un mese fa, se gli avessero detto che la moglie si scriveva la notte con una SIM segreta
> 
> L'errore del coniuge è proprio quello.
> Supporre di sapere tutto dell'altro


Nessuno è immune però... dopo anni sei convinto di conoscere l'altro dalla A alla Z.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non è tanto questione di chiusura, dai... la maggiorparte delle famiglie, e con famiglie mi riferisco a chi ha figli, tendenzialmente il tempo libero lo passa con una cerchia di familiari (chi in senso stretto, solo i genitori, chi più allargato, cugini, zii) e una cerchia di amici che partono dall'amico dei tempi che si è sposato a sua volta e a figli, a cui poi si agganciano altre persone conosciute da uno o l'altro e si crea un gruppo. A seconda degli impegni e dei tempi il gruppo si incontra, fa cene, gite, vacanze, possono essere 4 persone come 10. Certo chi ha passioni conosce gente al di fuori della cerchia, chi appassionato di fotografia o di meccanica o musica o altro non si porta dietro il coniuge che si annoierebbe se non condivide la stessa passione, ma non deve giocare a nascondino.
> E poi c'è una questione di tempo che manca, distanze a volte di chilometri.
> Il tempo libero per vedere un amico o dedicarsi ad una passione in genere non viene privato da nessun coniuge, altrimenti non sarebbero in tanti a riuscire ad avere amanti. Ma se di netto il giorno prima te ne stai a casa e ti vedo tranquillo, e poi inizi ad uscire, in casa sei sempre che smanetti col cellulare si nota.
> Io non so se Adri sia controllante o meno, per qualcuno è nettamente così per qualcuno no, ma se mia moglie perde un figlio, dimagrisce drasticamente, magari tendo anche ad osservarla e non per malafede.


Una uozzappata ogni due o tre giorni (con scritto niente di che), un panino UNA sera da mc Donald, e (mi pare di avere capito) qualche pausa pranzo. Se non fosse per il fatto che lo ha tenuto nascosto  (e per me il fulcro della questione sta nel dare un perché a questo ANCHE dove si assuma che non sono finiti a letto insieme) direi che ben venga questo tipo di cambiamento.
E ripeto: se il cambiamento avvenuto per quanto sopra e' così  "notabile", evidente, visto e considerato la baracca che ci ha costruito sopra lei, anche a voler escludere il tradimento, c'è parecchio da riflettere.
E non è questione di buona fede, o mala fede. Una moglie che dimagrisce dopo un aborto spontaneo non ha bisogno di app spie sul telefono. Ma di vicinanza. Così come uno che sospetta le corna può senz'altro avere bisogno di microspie. Ma sono due bisogni che rispondono a domande ben differenti, mi sembra.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Perché Adri ha paura di accettare anche solo la probabilità (che è fondata) che la moglie lo abbia tradito


anche risparmiare 1200 euro mi pare un'ottima motivazione per fidarsi


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nessuno è immune però... dopo anni sei convinto di conoscere l'altro dalla A alla Z.


serve l'umità di ammettere con se stessi che la conoscenza dell'altro è un processo senza fine


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una uozzappata ogni due o tre giorni (con scritto niente di che), un panino UNA sera da mc Donald, e (mi pare di avere capito) qualche pausa pranzo. Se non fosse per il fatto che lo ha tenuto nascosto  (e per me il fulcro della questione sta nel dare un perché a questo ANCHE dove si assuma che non sono finiti a letto insieme) direi che ben venga questo tipo di cambiamento.
> E ripeto: se il cambiamento avvenuto per quanto sopra e' così  "notabile", evidente, visto e considerato la baracca che ci ha costruito sopra lei, anche a voler escludere il tradimento, c'è parecchio da riflettere.
> E non è questione di buona fede, o mala fede. Una moglie che dimagrisce dopo un aborto spontaneo non ha bisogno di app spie sul telefono. Ma di vicinanza. Così come uno che sospetta le corna può senz'altro avere bisogno di microspie. Ma sono due bisogni che rispondono a domande ben differenti, mi sembra.


Si conoscono da 10 anni. Lei se lo incontra ci beve un caffe. Partiamo da un "non si stanno sulle balle". 
Per fortuna non tutti i rapporti sono formali, buongiorno, buonasera, tutti bene a casa grazie, però ci può stare che in un X momento si possa sentire quel qualcosa in più, specie se sono un uomo e una donna che non si schifano. Forse è capitato qualcosa di simile. 
Lei sa che non era solo amicizia superficiale, ha percepito quel qualcosa, ma non è accaduto niente di più.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la sarebbe fatta anche Adri una bella risata un mese fa, se gli avessero detto che la moglie si scriveva la notte con una SIM segreta
> 
> L'errore del coniuge è proprio quello.
> Supporre di sapere tutto dell'altro


 Io non so perché, l ho sempre assimilato alla certezza che uno ha di svegliarsi l indomani. Lo dai proprio per certo. Chi pensa domani ho un colpo e non mi sveglio? Nessuno. Quando sei straconvinto dell altro e scopri tradimento, specie se lungo, sessuale.... hai un colpo in petto... proprio perché ti sembra impossibile...lei? A me? A noi? Ma non era proprio lei che per decenni ha bollato chi tradiva come gente meschina, troie, stronzi ecc?


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

In





perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno s'è visto.   è tipo le tigri albine, ma ci sono


Invece sec me quasi tutti i traditori sono convinti di potersi concedere la pazzia senza smuovere nulla... se sapessero realmente il prezzo da pagare in termini di sensi di colpa, famiglie sfasciate ecc non lo farebbero. E lo capiscono sempre solo con la scoperta. E da li il pentimento, per aver distrutto se stessi e tutto cio che hanno costruito.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una uozzappata ogni due o tre giorni (con scritto niente di che), un panino UNA sera da mc Donald, e (mi pare di avere capito) qualche pausa pranzo. Se non fosse per il fatto che lo ha tenuto nascosto  (e per me il fulcro della questione sta nel dare un perché a questo ANCHE dove si assuma che non sono finiti a letto insieme) direi che ben venga questo tipo di cambiamento.
> E ripeto: se il cambiamento avvenuto per quanto sopra e' così  "notabile", evidente, visto e considerato la baracca che ci ha costruito sopra lei, anche a voler escludere il tradimento, c'è parecchio da riflettere.
> E non è questione di buona fede, o mala fede. Una moglie che dimagrisce dopo un aborto spontaneo non ha bisogno di app spie sul telefono. Ma di vicinanza. Così come uno che sospetta le corna può senz'altro avere bisogno di microspie. Ma sono due bisogni che rispondono a domande ben differenti, mi sembra.


Ma perché sminuire con UNA cena, pochi pranzi, qualche messaggio.. a parte che questo è il raccontato, confessato e può essere parziale... è una situazione comunque rischiosa perche puo portare piano piano ad altro (e mi pare abbia ammesso che stava succedendo). Io ho amiche carissime che sento tutti i giorni, a cui confido tutto, mai pensato altro. Una sola volta con una ho iniziato come amici e finito diversamente...ma onestamente da subito c era aria di altro...ma sei convinto al momento che mai arriverai a innamorarti, tradire ecc. Personalmente oggi evito proprio scherzetti, messaggi simpatici, provoloni, doppi sensi ecc.. e se li ricevo sono freddo. Non voglio più dare spazio. Lo capisci con l esperienza e sta a te decidere chi e cosa vuoi essere. Tutti i tradimenti incominciano con un solo messaggio, una sola pausa pranzo, un attimino un caffe. Certo non vivo come un recluso...ho quasi solo amiche donne, alcune brutte altre molto carine e simpatiche... ma non mi hanno mai fatto effetto diverso.... Sul fatto che lei necessitava di abbracci, si ma perche stiamo decidendo che il marito non li dava?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io non so perché, l ho sempre assimilato alla certezza che uno ha di svegliarsi l indomani. Lo dai proprio per certo. Chi pensa domani ho un colpo e non mi sveglio? Nessuno. Quando sei straconvinto dell altro e scopri tradimento, specie se lungo, sessuale.... hai un colpo in petto... proprio perché ti sembra impossibile...lei? A me? A noi? Ma non era proprio lei che per decenni ha bollato chi tradiva come gente meschina, troie, stronzi ecc?


Eh lo so.. ma è così. 
Noi stessi non conosciamo che parzialmente noi stessi, figuriamoci il prossimo

Quanti di noi hanno detto "io non lo farei, mi conosco" e poi lo han fatto

E quanti han detto" "ah.. io farei cosi" e poi non lo hanno fatto


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so.. ma è così.
> Noi stessi non conosciamo che parzialmente noi stessi, figuriamoci il prossimo
> 
> Quanti di noi hanno detto "io non lo farei, mi conosco" e poi lo han fatto
> ...


Perfetto. Io mai avrei immaginato di tradire eppure... e mai avrei immaginato di esere tradito eppure...e infine mai avrei immaginato dopo tradito di restare insieme (seppur con alti e bassi). 3 cose impossibili...che dopo anni ancora mi chiedo se sono vere...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perfetto. Io mai avrei immaginato di tradire eppure... e mai avrei immaginato di esere tradito eppure...e infine mai avrei immaginato dopo tradito di restare insieme (seppur con alti e bassi). 3 cose impossibili...che dopo anni ancora mi chiedo se sono vere...


Eh 

Ciascuno di noi è la prova vivente davanti a sé stesso del fatto di "non conoscersi"

Basta guardarsi dentro.. ma non si fa, si preferisce guardare fuori

Se ne parlava in altro 3d in questi giorni con @ipazia


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Adri perdona potrebbe essere cosi o meno. Certo in caso contrario cosa vorresti..che dicesse sono la tipa sai? Mi dava emozione e forse ho desiderato altro? Dai...non puoi basarti solo sul dichiarato...a un certo punto devi o approfondire in altro modo o fare un atto di fede accettando uno scenario non bello ma che decidi di mettere da parte per motivi diversi.


Perché il beneficio del dubbio non deve valere in questo caso? Farà attenzione, controllerà che tutto proceda al meglio . Ma caspita , ora..quanto può essere d’aiuto per lui è IL FIGLIO di entrambi , che lui si accanisca su un fatto privo di prove ?
Suggerimenti alternativi ? 
Boh, non capisco


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Perché il beneficio del dubbio non deve valere in questo caso? Farà attenzione, controllerà che tutto proceda al megli*o .


Esattamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Danny non parlo di tradire. Dico che un pranzo tra colleghi..in pausa puo capitare... anche di essere soli... ma se si organizza un uscita da soli..di sera...in due è altro. Specie se lo si omette a casa.


Si, ma è finita lì... quindi? 
Ha fatto una cazzata (minima direi) che è rientrata ...
La prendiamo a mazzate ? Noi che siamo passati sopra a ben altro ?
Ripeto, attenzione futura che non si verifichino altri eventi ..ma senza alterare l’armonia familiare .
Non fa bene a nessuno ..e non risolve niente


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Uno non chiama un collega alle 3 per decidere cosa dire se non ha ultraconfidenza e qualcosa da nascondere


Lo fa se il marito è molto geloso e ha paura che esploda un bubbone per nulla


----------



## Vera (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma perché sminuire con UNA cena, pochi pranzi, qualche messaggio.. a parte che questo è il raccontato, confessato e può essere parziale... è una situazione comunque rischiosa perche puo portare piano piano ad altro (e mi pare abbia ammesso che stava succedendo). Io ho amiche carissime che sento tutti i giorni, a cui confido tutto, mai pensato altro. Una sola volta con una ho iniziato come amici e finito diversamente...ma onestamente da subito c era aria di altro...ma sei convinto al momento che mai arriverai a innamorarti, tradire ecc. Personalmente oggi evito proprio scherzetti, messaggi simpatici, provoloni, doppi sensi ecc.. e se li ricevo sono freddo. Non voglio più dare spazio. Lo capisci con l esperienza e sta a te decidere chi e cosa vuoi essere. Tutti i tradimenti incominciano con un solo messaggio, una sola pausa pranzo, un attimino un caffe. Certo non vivo come un recluso...ho quasi solo amiche donne, alcune brutte altre molto carine e simpatiche... ma non mi hanno mai fatto effetto diverso.... Sul fatto che lei necessitava di abbracci, si ma perche stiamo decidendo che il marito non li dava?


La stai prendendo un po' troppo a cuore. Qualsiasi cosa ci sia stata, hanno chiarito, lui è tranquillo... Perché continuare a mettergli la pulce nell'orecchio?


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> La stai prendendo un po' troppo a cuore. Qualsiasi cosa ci sia stata, hanno chiarito, lui è tranquillo... Perché continuare a mettergli la pulce nell'orecchio?


In genere di fronte a stranezze ben minori di questa, i commenti che si raccolgono sono del tipo "sveglia! ma non lo vedi che ti prende per il culo? che aspetti a mandarla affanculo sta troia?"
Stavolta il tono era piuttosto "Sveglia! siamo nel 2020, lei ha diritto di fare il cazzo che le pare, abbandona la tua cultura retrograda e lascia tua moglie libera di flirtare!"
E' ovvio che i pochi non allineati a questa lettura singolarmente libertina, prendano la cosa a cuore.
Anche perché per me suddetta lettura puzza di pregiudizio culturale.


----------



## Vera (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> In genere di fronte a stranezze ben minori di questa, i commenti che si raccolgono sono del tipo "sveglia! ma non lo vedi che ti prende per il culo? che aspetti a mandarla affanculo sta troia?"
> Stavolta il tono era piuttosto "Sveglia! siamo nel 2020, lei ha diritto di fare il cazzo che le pare, abbandona la tua cultura retrograda e lascia tua moglie libera di flirtare!"
> E' ovvio che i pochi non allineati a questa lettura singolarmente libertina, prendano la cosa a cuore.
> Anche perché per me suddetta lettura puzza di pregiudizio culturale.


Io, leggendo i commenti, non li ho interpretati in questo modo. Comunque, parlo per me, non per gli altri. Ripeto, ha chiarito con sua moglie, ha deciso di crederle ed andare avanti. 
Cosa dovrebbe fare secondo voi?


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> La stai prendendo un po' troppo a cuore. Qualsiasi cosa ci sia stata, hanno chiarito, lui è tranquillo... Perché continuare a mettergli la pulce nell'orecchio?


perchè sente i fantasmi urlare


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> In genere di fronte a stranezze ben minori di questa, i commenti che si raccolgono sono del tipo "sveglia! ma non lo vedi che ti prende per il culo? che aspetti a mandarla affanculo sta troia?"
> Stavolta il tono era piuttosto "Sveglia! siamo nel 2020, lei ha diritto di fare il cazzo che le pare, abbandona la tua cultura retrograda e lascia tua moglie libera di flirtare!"
> E' ovvio che i pochi non allineati a questa lettura singolarmente libertina, prendano la cosa a cuore.
> Anche perché per me suddetta lettura puzza di pregiudizio culturale.


Proprio cosi. Bollato fin dall inizio perche si capiva straniero, i primi sospetti erano...sei mussulmano? Frequento il forum da due anni...conosco quasi ogni post pubblicato... e sono certo che in casi simili si è reagito con..occhio stai in campana..et simila. Ora il pregiudizio ha creato l orco e la pulzella indifesa. Ripeto con le stesse manifestazioni molti qui avrebbero fatto il fumo dalle orecchie. Ora siamo arrivati a dire chissa poverina voleva un abbraccio.. dando pure per scontato che lui non li da. Io giudico su quanto emerso... sim+messaggio notturno con tenore confidenziale+frequentazione telefonica da mesi+ammissione che stava trasformando in altro.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> In genere di fronte a stranezze ben minori di questa, i commenti che si raccolgono sono del tipo "sveglia! ma non lo vedi che ti prende per il culo? che aspetti a mandarla affanculo sta troia?"
> Stavolta il tono era piuttosto "Sveglia! siamo nel 2020, lei ha diritto di fare il cazzo che le pare, abbandona la tua cultura retrograda e lascia tua moglie libera di flirtare!"
> E' ovvio che i pochi non allineati a questa lettura singolarmente libertina, prendano la cosa a cuore.
> Anche perché per me suddetta lettura puzza di pregiudizio culturale.


sì, ritengo che uno che vuol spendere 1200 euro per il poligrafo nel 2020 sia suonato.  e non è che puzza, io lo dichiaro proprio.     domande?

e di base, quando qualcuno vuol scappare dalla gabbia, mi chiedo perchè la gabbia.    perchè quando un rapporto diventa una gabbia, sarebbe saggio chiedere come mai, onde evitare che si possa ripetere la tentazione.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè sente i fantasmi urlare


Meglio di chi tappa le orecchie e fodera gli occhi.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io, leggendo i commenti, non li ho interpretati in questo modo. Comunque, parlo per me, non per gli altri. Ripeto, ha chiarito con sua moglie, ha deciso di crederle ed andare avanti.
> Cosa dovrebbe fare secondo voi?


provare a chiedere alla moglie cosa c'è che non va


----------



## Vera (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Proprio cosi. Bollato fin dall inizio perche si capiva straniero, i primi sospetti erano...sei mussulmano? Frequento il forum da due anni...conosco quasi ogni post pubblicato... e sono certo che in casi simili si è reagito con..occhio stai in campana..et simila. Ora il pregiudizio ha creato l orco e la pulzella indifesa. Ripeto con le stesse manifestazioni molti qui avrebbero fatto il fumo dalle orecchie. Ora siamo arrivati a dire chissa poverina voleva un abbraccio.. dando pure per scontato che lui non li da. Io giudico su quanto emerso... sim+messaggio notturno con tenore confidenziale+frequentazione telefonica da mesi+ammissione che stava trasformando in altro.


Potresti dirmi allora cosa dovrebbe fare Adri? Quale dovrebbe essere la punizione per sua moglie?


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Meglio di chi tappa le orecchie e fodera gli occhi.


spiacente, non sono qui per fare patpat ai traditi.    ma per capire o almeno provarci.

e nel caso di Adri, la moglie non parvemi una collezionista di cappelle.   ma una donna che aveva un amico con si trovava bene.   da qui a dire che la cosa sarebbe diventata una relazione extra ce ne corre.

di certo, se io dovessi arrivare a mettere una app per spiare il telefono di mia moglie e mi facessi pure sgamare, vorrebbe dire che il rapporto fiduciario s'è incrinato parecchio ed a prescindere da eventuali amanti.

e dovrebbe essere questo il focus del discorso


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, ritengo che uno che vuol spendere 1200 euro per il poligrafo nel 2020 sia suonato.  e non è che puzza, io lo dichiaro proprio.     domande?
> 
> e di base, quando qualcuno vuol scappare dalla gabbia, mi chiedo perchè la gabbia.    perchè quando un rapporto diventa una gabbia, sarebbe saggio chiedere come mai, onde evitare che si possa ripetere la tentazione.


Senti ..tutti i traditi qua tutto facevano meno che essere carcerieri... cosa cercavano i consorti traditori? Scappare da gabbie...che non c erano?? No. La carne è debole, la tentazione dietro l angolo, e la fiducia ceca riposta nell altro è solo spazio concesso a fare puttanate. Danny aveva beccato la storia agli inizi eppure...si è fidato ancora... io idem ..tanti ancora... poi a bomba scoppiata dici che coglione so stato.. questo penso tutti. C è concorso di colpa nel lasciare terreno confidando non si sa in cosa...maturità, ricordi, inpegni presi, figli, bo... fatto sta che qua i progressisti fichi scrivono da dieci anni su un forum indossando il cappello dei traditi, facendosi pippe sul perche e sul per come. Parlo ad adri come ad un fratello


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> spiacente, non sono qui per fare patpat ai traditi.    ma per capire o almeno provarci.
> 
> e nel caso di Adri, la moglie non parvemi una collezionista di cappelle.   ma una donna che aveva un amico con si trovava bene.   da qui a dire che la cosa sarebbe diventata una relazione extra ce ne corre.
> 
> ...


Se tu arrivi a mettere app è perche la vedi strana, ti dice balle, prende sim, decide con un altro che biscottino rifilarti. Sarebbe il minimo drizzare le antenne ...e certo la colpa non è di chi le drizza per capirci qualcosa. Infine se è vero che non ha tradito, è vero che lo sgamo ha interrotto. E tantissime volte manco basta. Ne io ne voi avete la verità. Certo è il clone di tanti casi passati qui...


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti ..tutti i traditi qua tutto facevano meno che essere carcerieri... cosa cercavano i consorti traditori? Scappare da gabbie...che non c erano?? No. La carne è debole, la tentazione dietro l angolo, e la fiducia ceca riposta nell altro è solo spazio concesso a fare puttanate. Danny aveva beccato la storia agli inizi eppure...si è fidato ancora... io idem ..tanti ancora... poi a bomba scoppiata dici che coglione so stato.. questo penso tutti. C è concorso di colpa nel lasciare terreno confidando non si sa in cosa...maturità, ricordi, inpegni presi, figli, bo... fatto sta che qua i progressisti fichi scrivono da dieci anni su un forum indossando il cappello dei traditi, facendosi pippe sul perche e sul per come. Parlo ad adri come ad un fratello


Io ho beccato la storia... Appunto. 
Fin dall'inizio ho avuto una conferma, non un dubbio.
Dopo non sono andato avanti fidandomi, ma controllando. 
Quando ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva continuato a tradirmi era passato un anno ed ero quasi arrivato a lasciare alle spalle tutto, tanto che ne fui sorpreso. 
Ma anche in quel l'occasione ho dovuto cercare prove. Discorrere di probabilità e ipotesi per me non ha senso.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, ritengo che uno che vuol spendere 1200 euro per il poligrafo nel 2020 sia suonato.  e non è che puzza, io lo dichiaro proprio.     domande?
> 
> e di base, quando qualcuno vuol scappare dalla gabbia, mi chiedo perchè la gabbia.    perchè quando un rapporto diventa una gabbia, sarebbe saggio chiedere come mai, onde evitare che si possa ripetere la tentazione.


In effetti tu sei un discorso a parte, rivendichi quello che pensi - anche quando sarebbe politicamente scorretto - e non risparmi i traditi - anche a me hai spesso rigirato le accuse che rivolgevo alle mie compagne.
Detto ciò, bisognerebbe vedere se il poligrafo tira avanti con i soldi dei migranti o degli italiani doc. Ho miei dubbi che quella dei romeni sia una grossa fetta di mercato.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Ha





danny ha detto:


> Io ho beccato la storia... Appunto.
> Fin dall'inizio ho avuto una conferma, non un dubbio.
> Dopo non sono andato avanti fidandomi, ma controllando.
> Quando ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva continuato a tradirmi era passato un anno ed ero quasi arrivato a lasciare alle spalle tutto, tanto che ne fui sorpreso.
> Ma anche in quel l'occasione ho dovuto cercare prove. Discorrere di probabilità e ipotesi per me non ha senso.


Hai beccato proprio alzando le antenne, scavando, cercando nelle mail, nel cellullare, ecc. E la scoperta di indizi non rassereneranti hai scavato e scavato. Scusate cosa ora fa tranquillizzare adri? Che lei ha detto tranquillo tutto ok! Esco dalla discussione scusate... veramente poco proficuo continuare. Kiss


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io, leggendo i commenti, non li ho interpretati in questo modo. Comunque, parlo per me, non per gli altri. Ripeto, ha chiarito con sua moglie, ha deciso di crederle ed andare avanti.
> Cosa dovrebbe fare secondo voi?


Ma io non voglio dare consigli. Lui ci chiede una lettura e i dati che abbiamo indicano una relazione tutt'altro che limpida.
Insomma, io voglio solo evitare di dargli man forte nell'operazione di rimozione che sta mettendo in atto.
Poi ovvio che il poligrafo è follia.
Ma ripeto, sono fantasie che vengono a chi ha avuto la botta di scoprire delle menzogne.
Io non le ho realizzate. E neanche lui.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ha
> Hai beccato proprio alzando le antenne, scavando, cercando nelle mail, nel cellullare, ecc. E la scoperta di indizi non rassereneranti hai scavato e scavato. Scusate cosa ora fa tranquillizzare adri? Che lei ha detto tranquillo tutto ok! Esco dalla discussione scusate... veramente poco proficuo continuare. Kiss


Certo.
Solo così puoi scoprire qualcosa. 
Il problema è che qui lui pur controllandola non ha trovato niente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho beccato la storia... Appunto.
> Fin dall'inizio ho avuto una conferma, non un dubbio.
> Dopo non sono andato avanti fidandomi, ma controllando.
> Quando ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva continuato a tradirmi era passato un anno ed ero quasi arrivato a lasciare alle spalle tutto, tanto che ne fui sorpreso.
> Ma anche in quel l'occasione ho dovuto cercare prove. Discorrere di probabilità e ipotesi per me non ha senso.


Spesso raccogliere prove si rivela impossibile.
A meno che non si installino programmi nei telefoni e roba così, ma per me sarebbe anche peggio del poligrafo.
Io il solo tradimento di cui ho avuto certezza, l'ho intuito da un paio di indizi estramamente vaghi, cui feci seguire una interminabile discussione al termine della quale riuscii a farla confessare.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si conoscono da 10 anni. Lei se lo incontra ci beve un caffe. Partiamo da un "non si stanno sulle balle".
> Per fortuna non tutti i rapporti sono formali, buongiorno, buonasera, tutti bene a casa grazie, però ci può stare che in un X momento si possa sentire quel qualcosa in più, specie se sono un uomo e una donna che non si schifano. Forse è capitato qualcosa di simile.
> Lei sa che non era solo amicizia superficiale, ha percepito quel qualcosa, ma non è accaduto niente di più.


Credo anch'io che sia successo qualcosa di simile. Probabilmente anche il fatto di non voler totalmente ammettere a se stessa la parte di "evasione" che c'era in tutto questo, può avere fatto si che abbia occultato il tutto al marito. Come un qualcosa di cui lei per prima provava al contempo piacere e vergogna. Sicché e' mancato lo spazio per poter liberamente dire "mi fermo con Tizio perché mi fa piacere farci quattro chiacchiere". Il fatto è che credo quasi nessuno AMMETTEREBBE al proprio compagno questa componente un po' egocentrica. Per dire... Con il mio ex marito io mi sarei limitata a dichiarare il piacere nel vedere comunque una persona, un amico. Perché comunque non avrei sentito altro spazio per dichiarargli eventualmente il piacere che c'era  "oltre". Nel caso di Adri mi sembra mancare anche quello spazio. E' una delle possibili spiegazioni, secondo me.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Spesso raccogliere prove si rivela impossibile.
> A meno che non si installino programmi nei telefoni e roba così, ma per me sarebbe anche peggio del poligrafo.
> Io il solo tradimento di cui ho avuto certezza, l'ho intuito da un paio di indizi estramamente vaghi, cui feci seguire una interminabile discussione al termine della quale riuscii a farla confessare.


Oggi è molto più difficile rispetto a qualche anno fa... 
Basta un secondo cellulare sul lavoro, tradire durante gli orari lavorativi e non ti becca nessuno. 
Avesse fatto così fin dall'inizio mia moglie se la sarebbe goduta e io avrei vissuto anni tranquilli.
Sarebbe stato sicuramente meglio. 
Tanto, sapere tutto non ti migliora la vita, anzi.
Adesso come adesso non spierei più mia moglie. 
Credo sia meglio che ognuno abbia la sua vita.
Ce la siamo rovinati già abbastanza.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Solo così puoi scoprire qualcosa.
> Il problema è che qui lui pur controllandola non ha trovato niente.


Appunto.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Solo così puoi scoprire qualcosa.
> Il problema è che qui lui pur controllandola non ha trovato niente.


Niente..una sim nascosta, una cena nascosta, una versione concordata. Sono ottimi indizi. Sono sicurissimo che se spulcia tabulati trova ore ed ore di telefonate. Certo i contenuti e il tenore non li sapra mai. Ma a 40 anni non mi compero sim di nascosto per sapere dalla mia migliore amica come è la pizzeria sotto casa sua e se le è passato il mal di schiena. Volete una pistola fumante che mai ci sarà. Con questo ragionamento tu hai visto tua moglie fuori motel ma era per un torneo di burraco. Fin dove ci si è spinti non lo saprai mai... ma già che è tutto nascosto, e ti attrezzi per incontro furtivo e mi confessi che vi siete detti ora basta se no sfugge di mano...non stai messo bene. Per me! Per voi è apposto. Peccato che in altri casi eravate in tanti molto meno garantisti. Vogliamo parlarne ancora? No. Anche perche il flame con chi mi ha spesso aiutato come te, proprio non mi va (ps vedi mia storia...dissi mi ha confessato e tu hai detto sicuro c è dell'altro ti ha detto meno e sta in campana!). Ari kiss.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Potresti dirmi allora cosa dovrebbe fare Adri? Quale dovrebbe essere la punizione per sua moglie?


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Niente..una sim nascosta, una cena nascosta, una versione concordata. Sono ottimi indizi. Sono sicurissimo che se spulcia tabulati trova ore ed ore di telefonate. Certo i contenuti e il tenore non li sapra mai. Ma a 40 anni non mi compero sim di nascosto per sapere dalla mia migliore amica come è la pizzeria sotto casa sua e se le è passato il mal di schiena. Volete una pistola fumante che mai ci sarà. Con questo ragionamento tu hai visto tua moglie fuori motel ma era per un torneo di burraco. Fin dove ci si è spinti non lo saprai mai... ma già che è tutto nascosto, e ti attrezzi per incontro furtivo e mi confessi che vi siete detti ora basta se no sfugge di mano...non stai messo bene. Per me! Per voi è apposto. Peccato che in altri casi eravate in tanti molto meno garantisti. Vogliamo parlarne ancora? No. Anche perche il flame con chi mi ha spesso aiutato come te, proprio non mi va (ps vedi mia storia...dissi mi ha confessato e tu hai detto sicuro c è dell'altro ti ha detto meno e sta in campana!). Ari kiss.


Io con i soli sospetti, come quelli che ha Adri, non mi sarei mosso. 
Se c'è da indagare bisogna farlo bene.
Altrimenti qualsiasi confronto è sempre impari.
Secondo me lui si è bruciato così.
E quando va in questa maniera cosa vuoi fare? Abbozzi e tieni gli occhi aperti. Anche se sono convinto non troverà più niente.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> In genere di fronte a stranezze ben minori di questa, i commenti che si raccolgono sono del tipo "sveglia! ma non lo vedi che ti prende per il culo? che aspetti a mandarla affanculo sta troia?"
> Stavolta il tono era piuttosto "Sveglia! siamo nel 2020, lei ha diritto di fare il cazzo che le pare, abbandona la tua cultura retrograda e lascia tua moglie libera di flirtare!"
> E' ovvio che i pochi non allineati a questa lettura singolarmente libertina, prendano la cosa a cuore.
> Anche perché per me suddetta lettura puzza di pregiudizio culturale.


Ma non è uscito fuori niente. Niente di niente, se non le balle di lei per non fare niente. E su questo mi farei due domande. E' evidente che lei aveva piacere ad avere questa evasione, che non avrebbe voluto rinunciarci. Ora pare che lo abbia fatto. Tutto a posto e niente in ordine, ma tant'è. O vogliamo fare processi alle più recondite intenzioni senza però concedervi alcuno spazio  "lecito" di espressione?


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io con i soli sospetti, come quelli che ha Adri, non mi sarei mosso.
> Se c'è da indagare bisogna farlo bene.
> Altrimenti qualsiasi confronto è sempre impari.
> Secondo me lui si è bruciato.


Questo si. Pure incontro ieri non serviva proprio. Chiedere a lei che c è stato? Un classico a botta calda..poi ti rendi conto che è una stronzata. Ma non è facile stare sereni con dubbi in pancia e adrenalina in circolo. Ora puo solo quietarsi...far passare tempo e poi riverificare quando lei non sente piu fiato sul collo. Nel frattempo capire se ci fossero problemi seri di coppia e far capire a lei che a scherzare col fuoco ci si brucia. Ovvio spero lui pure sia integgerrimo.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Ma non


Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è uscito fuori niente. Niente di niente, se non le balle di lei per non fare niente. E su questo mi farei due domande. E' evidente che lei aveva piacere ad avere questa evasione, che non avrebbe voluto rinunciarci. Ora pare che lo abbia fatto. Tutto a posto e niente in ordine, ma tant'è. O vogliamo fare processi alle più recondite intenzioni senza però concedervi alcuno spazio  "lecito" di espressione?


 ma cosa poteva uscire scusa. Ma se si sono baciati come poteva mai uscire? Non dico che successo ma certo non si puo escludere. E cercare una persona, organizzarsi, fingere presenza di altri colleghi ecc fa propendere piu a pensar male che bene. Ma tu come la prenderesti una sim nascosta, una cena tet a tet a tua insaputa e un messaggio notturno .. diresti ah meno male non è uscito nulla..nessuna prova!! posso sta tranquilla.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è uscito fuori niente. Niente di niente, se non le balle di lei per non fare niente. E su questo mi farei due domande. E' evidente che lei aveva piacere ad avere questa evasione, che non avrebbe voluto rinunciarci. Ora pare che lo abbia fatto. Tutto a posto e niente in ordine, ma tant'è. O vogliamo fare processi alle più recondite intenzioni senza però concedervi alcuno spazio  "lecito" di espressione?


Scusami ma è sembrato qualcosa di più di "niente" anche a loro due, visto che hanno dovuto dirsi a un certo punto "fermiamoci qui se no roviniamo tutto". Come fate a dire che non c'è stato niente? 
Non mi è mai successo di dover dire a un'amica con cui non c'è stato nulla "fermiamoci qui".
Quando l'ho detto, è stato perché qualcosa era successo ma non tutto.
Una scopata che non doveva ripetersi.
Una dichiarazione che uno dei due non poteva accogliere.
E a quello si arriva quando si è da tempo oltrepassata una semplice evasione dal marito carceriere.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma non
> ma cosa poteva uscire scusa. Ma se si sono baciati come poteva mai uscire? Non dico che successo ma certo non si puo escludere. E cercare una persona, organizzarsi ecc fa propendere piu a pensar male che bene. Ma tu come la prenderesti una sim nascosta, una cena a tua insaputa e un messaggio notturno .. diresti ah meno male non è uscito nulla..nessuna prova posso sta tranquilla


Ripeto: la piglierei male, se sapessi  (dentro di me) di non avergli mai negato la possibilità di un panino, un caffè, qualche uozzappata ad una collega amica.  Altrimenti penserei che si è pigliato tutto questo a mia insaputa. Se dopo averlo spiato (ed essermi pure colpevolmente fatta beccare) non fossero emersi altri messaggini al di fuori da un "che brutta giornata!" oppure "uff... Devo proprio iniziare la dieta!" direi proprio che avrei evitato anche la telefonata alla collega. Ah... E se mi sono fatta beccare la app spia sul telefono, perché ho pasticciato, eviterei di darne colpa al marito.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Scusami ma è sembrato qualcosa di più di "niente" anche a loro due, visto che hanno dovuto dirsi a un certo punto "fermiamoci qui se no roviniamo tutto". Come fate a dire che non c'è stato niente?
> Non mi è mai successo di dover dire a un'amica con cui non c'è stato nulla "fermiamoci qui".
> Quando l'ho detto, è stato perché qualcosa era successo ma non tutto.
> Una scopata che non doveva ripetersi.
> ...


Ma guarda che lei ha messo in chiaro che non si andava oltre una amicizia. Ne ha sentito il bisogno. Ma... Se oltre non è andata saranno bene fatti anche suoi, o no?


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ripeto: la piglierei male, se sapessi  (dentro di me) di non avergli mai negato la possibilità di un panino, un caffè, qualche uozzappata ad una collega amica.  Altrimenti penserei che si è pigliato tutto questo a mia insaputa. Se dopo averlo spiato (ed essermi pure colpevolmente fatta beccare) non fossero emersi altri messaggini al di fuori da un "che brutta giornata!" oppure "uff... Devo proprio iniziare la dieta!" direi proprio che avrei evitato anche la telefonata alla collega. Ah... E se mi sono fatta beccare la app spia sul telefono, perché ho pasticciato, eviterei di darne colpa al marito.


Che brutta giornata è diverso da non rispondere!! Che presuppone minimo molta confidenza col terzo e presa in giro nei confronti del.coniuge. ps messaggio alle 3 di notte..rischi pure una moglie inviperita mica so tutte sciolte come voi


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se tu arrivi a mettere app è perche la vedi strana, ti dice balle, prende sim, decide con un altro che biscottino rifilarti. Sarebbe il minimo drizzare le antenne ...e certo la colpa non è di chi le drizza per capirci qualcosa. Infine se è vero che non ha tradito, è vero che lo sgamo ha interrotto. E tantissime volte manco basta. Ne io ne voi avete la verità. Certo è il clone di tanti casi passati qui...


Può stare abbastanza tranquillo sul fatto che la cosa non presegua, a meno che l'altro non sia un totale coglione, non per fiducia ma perchè l'altro dovrebbe avere capito che se trova prove concrete corre a mostrarle a sua moglie e gli piazza un casino stratosferico.



danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Solo così puoi scoprire qualcosa.
> Il problema è che qui lui pur controllandola non ha trovato niente.


Comunque ha controllato dopo, non prima.




Foglia ha detto:


> Credo anch'io che sia successo qualcosa di simile. Probabilmente anche il fatto di non voler totalmente ammettere a se stessa la parte di "evasione" che c'era in tutto questo, può avere fatto si che abbia occultato il tutto al marito. Come un qualcosa di cui lei per prima provava al contempo piacere e vergogna. Sicché e' mancato lo spazio per poter liberamente dire "mi fermo con Tizio perché mi fa piacere farci quattro chiacchiere". Il fatto è che credo quasi nessuno AMMETTEREBBE al proprio compagno questa componente un po' egocentrica. Per dire... Con il mio ex marito io mi sarei limitata a dichiarare il piacere nel vedere comunque una persona, un amico. Perché comunque non avrei sentito altro spazio per dichiarargli eventualmente il piacere che c'era  "oltre". Nel caso di Adri mi sembra mancare anche quello spazio. E' una delle possibili spiegazioni, secondo me.


Se fai entrare come normale guardare culi e fare commenti, non metti nel ripostiglio questa parte che tutti abbiamo. Poi un conto è riconoscere che una persona ha un bel fisico o è particolarmente intrigante nel dialogo, un altro è avere lo sbavo perchè una parte di te prova emozioni e sente che gli parte lo sbarellamento.
Cosa che comunque non preserva assolutamente dal tradimento.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Che brutta giornata è diverso da non rispondere!! Che presuppone minimo confidenza e presa in giro nei confronti del.coniuge


Non lo so. In tutto questo credo che una chiamata di quel tipo, senza sapere ancora niente di niente, abbia senz'altro l'effetto di fare terra bruciata intorno a lei. Proprio a dirla tutta. Che se davvero non hanno fatto niente altro, una cosa e' certa: l'amico se deve sopportare pure rotture di balle per un niente facilmente (e giustamente anche, per certi versi) si allontana. Le spiegazioni date anche davanti alla madre non è che mi parlano molto di un rapporto in cui lei sia considerata l'interlocutrice "con la parola", quella da ascoltare. Mi fermo perché però non ci sono proprio elementi per andare oltre. Ma mi immagino... Uno che anziché ascoltare me, prende DAVANTI A ME il telefono e chiama l'altro...


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se fai entrare come normale guardare culi e fare commenti, non metti nel ripostiglio questa parte che tutti abbiamo. Poi un conto è riconoscere che una persona ha un bel fisico o è particolarmente intrigante nel dialogo, un altro è avere lo sbavo perchè una parte di te prova emozioni e sente che gli parte lo sbarellamento.
> Cosa che comunque non preserva assolutamente dal tradimento.


Ma questo  "sbavo"  (o meglio: dove ti porta) lo controlli e gestisci tu, o tuo marito? Ripiglio il mio esempio: io gli avrei detto  (minimizzando ) "già che sono fuori, mangio un panino con Tizio, COSÌ GLI CHIEDO BENE DEL SUO LAVORO" .
Bona  
Perché evidentemente il resto sento di potermelo smazzare anche da me, e perché altrettanto evidentemente oltre a un po' di corrente pericolosa c'è comunque simpatia e interesse a un confronto.
Se sento di essere in forte  "rischio caduta", evito. E soprattutto non sarei a mio agio con quel collega, se non voglio tombolare. Non so se si capisce anche come la vedo io, la differenza.

E poi soprattutto: per evitare di sbagliare non esiste altro modo che evitare di fare. Vale sempre? Davvero la vita è fatta di casa - lavoro, e nel percorso vai con un bel paraocchi? Non lo so eh.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. In tutto questo credo che una chiamata di quel tipo, senza sapere ancora niente di niente, abbia senz'altro l'effetto di fare terra bruciata intorno a lei. Proprio a dirla tutta. Che se davvero non hanno fatto niente altro, una cosa e' certa: l'amico se deve sopportare pure rotture di balle per un niente facilmente (e giustamente anche, per certi versi) si allontana. Le spiegazioni date anche davanti alla madre non è che mi parlano molto di un rapporto in cui lei sia considerata l'interlocutrice "con la parola", quella da ascoltare. Mi fermo perché però non ci sono proprio elementi per andare oltre. Ma mi immagino... Uno che anziché ascoltare me, prende DAVANTI A ME il telefono e chiama l'altro...


Però Foglia tu vai dietro ai luoghi comuni che vogliono che tutti gli amanti tengano come conversazioni anzi messaggi con contenuti prettamente sessuali e che tutti li conservino. Danny stesso ha raccontato di aver registrato ore di conversazione telefonica tra sua moglie e l'amante e ha detto che gli sembravano due amici. Anche io ho avuto conversazioni che potevano essere fra due amici. La linea è sottile.
Poi ci son anche quelli che si scrivono solo per mandarsi le foto del culo ma non sono tutti così.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma questo  "sbavo"  (o meglio: dove ti porta) lo controlli e gestisci tu, o tuo marito? Ripiglio il mio esempio: io gli avrei detto  (minimizzando ) "già che sono fuori, mangio un panino con Tizio, COSÌ GLI CHIEDO BENE DEL SUO LAVORO" .
> Bona
> Perché evidentemente il resto sento di potermelo smazzare anche da me, e perché altrettanto evidentemente oltre a un po' di corrente pericolosa c'è comunque simpatia e interesse a un confronto.
> Se sento di essere in forte  "rischio caduta", evito. E soprattutto non sarei a mio agio con quel collega, se non voglio tombolare. Non so se si capisce anche come la vedo io, la differenza.
> ...


Ci sono un sacco di modi per smorzare una situazione, se intendi questo.
Le cose che ha fatto notare @Eagle72 non sono campate in aria. Ad ogni modo sta ad @Adri decidere come muoversi. Questo "perdono" potrebbe essere solo una fase. Se è perdono si lascia perdere come ha scritto lui, altrimenti non è perdono.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però Foglia tu vai dietro ai luoghi comuni che vogliono che tutti gli amanti tengano come conversazioni anzi messaggi con contenuti prettamente sessuali e che tutti li conservino. Danny stesso ha raccontato di aver registrato ore di conversazione telefonica tra sua moglie e l'amante e ha detto che gli sembravano due amici. Anche io ho avuto conversazioni che potevano essere fra due amici. La linea è sottile.
> Poi ci son anche quelli che si scrivono solo per mandarsi le foto del culo ma non sono tutti così.


Con una app spy vuoi che nel giro di due mesi non esca nemmeno un cuoricino o un mi manchi??? Comunque non è questo il punto...
C'era anche l'altra sim, dove non credo che lui abbia potuto fare controlli. Però sta di fatto che le indagini maldestre non hanno portato ad alcun risultato di un certo tipo di contenuto. E ad accettare che si sia trattato di una cazzata, resta il fatto che lei abbia fatto un teatro per una cazzata, perché non si sentiva di dirgliela. Leviamo per un momento la differenza di genere. Come ti sentiresti ad avere un compagno che telefona a una tua amica per sapere cosa avete fatto insieme? Così. Diciamo un po'  "random". Poi capisco che sul momento non si sia sempre molto razionali...


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di modi per smorzare una situazione, se intendi questo.
> Le cose che ha fatto notare @Eagle72 non sono campate in aria. Ad ogni modo sta ad @Adri decidere come muoversi. Questo "perdono" potrebbe essere solo una fase. Se è perdono si lascia perdere come ha scritto lui, altrimenti non è perdono.


Ma sicuro! Però oramai che si sia trattato di coprire cazzate, o che abbia detto balle per uscire con l'amante, ora Adri non lo può sapere con certezza. Avendo come presupposto un rapporto di 15 anni e un figlio di 5, cosa suggerisci? Perdono... Anche lì... Certamente ci può stare. Bisogna prima di tutto però AVERLE, le cose da perdonare. Altrimenti e' presa di coscienza sul fatto che occorre una ridiscussione del rapporto che abbiamo. O altrimenti ancora ci si soddisfa con uno "non lo faccio più" che comprende sia le balle che l'amico.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però Foglia tu vai dietro ai luoghi comuni che vogliono che tutti gli amanti tengano come conversazioni anzi messaggi con contenuti prettamente sessuali e che tutti li conservino. Danny stesso ha raccontato di aver registrato ore di conversazione telefonica tra sua moglie e l'amante e ha detto che gli sembravano due amici. Anche io ho avuto conversazioni che potevano essere fra due amici. La linea è sottile.
> Poi ci son anche quelli che si scrivono solo per mandarsi le foto del culo ma non sono tutti così.


Dopo bacio o altro i discorsi cambiano. Io ho scelto di non leggerli, avrei potuto recuperarli. Un ''mamma che bello è stato oggi,'' ti resta per sempre tatuato addosso


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lei ha messo in chiaro che non si andava oltre una amicizia. Ne ha sentito il bisogno. Ma... Se oltre non è andata saranno bene fatti anche suoi, o no?


Domanda seria e non provocazione: tu pensi che se non sei stata tu stessa ambigua possa trovarti nella situazione di dover chiarire all'altro la linea di confine? Come minimo lei ha giocato con l'interesse che sto tizio poteva avere per lei. Ed è per questo, mi pare evidente, che l'ha nascosto.
Io non metto in dubbio il diritto di sentirsi desiderati giocando col desiderio che possiamo suscitare negli altri.
Ma non ci raccontiamo che questo diritto, se esercitato, non metta in crisi coppie che si concepiscono come tradizionali.
Io ogni volta che ho dovuto chiarire i limiti, è stato perché mi faceva piacere osservare fino a che punto potevo sedurre.
E non l'ho mai fatto in coppia - tranne nelle mie esperienze di coppia libera.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Domanda seria e non provocazione: tu pensi che se non sei stata tu stessa ambigua possa trovarti nella situazione di dover chiarire all'altro la linea di confine? Come minimo lei ha giocato con l'interesse che sto tizio poteva avere per lei. Ed è per questo, mi pare evidente, che l'ha nascosto.
> Io non metto in dubbio il diritto di sentirsi desiderati giocando col desiderio che possiamo suscitare negli altri.
> Ma non ci raccontiamo che questo diritto, se esercitato, non metta in crisi coppie che si concepiscono come tradizionali.
> Io ogni volta che ho dovuto chiarire i limiti, è stato perché mi faceva piacere osservare fino a che punto potevo sedurre.
> E non l'ho mai fatto in coppia - tranne nelle mie esperienze di coppia libera.


E quindi? Cioè: anche là dove fosse che si è  "giocato" un po' all'inizio, ma senza assolutamente tirare la corda, quale sarebbe esattamente il problema?


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Io preciso una cosa: che gli amici sono amici. Non mi sognerei di chiamare  "amico" uno con cui metto in gioco una intimità anche fisica, per intenderci. E gli amici  (nel senso stretto della parola) maschi che ho avuto e che ho li vedo proprio come amici. Questo non toglie che quando conosco un uomo posso avere  (come ho avuto) quel "quid" iniziale di tensione in più. Poi si trasformano più o meno tutti in asessuati, ma è un discorso E PROBLEMA mio.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E quindi? Cioè: anche là dove fosse che si è  "giocato" un po' all'inizio, ma senza assolutamente tirare la corda, quale sarebbe esattamente il problema?


Mah, io credo che sia del tutto lecito infastidirsi se questo "gioco" non è previsto nel tipo di relazione.
Poi figurati, stai parlando con uno che ha avuto più d'un rapporto in cui erano previste e condivise cose ben più pesanti di questa. 
Però se non se n'è mai parlato, e io magari mi sto ben attento a giocare, scoprire che mia moglie civetta con un collega mi fa incazzare, ovvio.
E comunque, detto sinceramente, se dopo la scoperta delle menzogne lei ha ammesso di averlo dovuto fermare, il sospetto che questa confessione sia un compromesso tra la realtà (inaccettabile) e una mezza verità (passabile) è forte.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mah, io credo che sia del tutto lecito infastidirsi se questo "gioco" non è previsto nel tipo di relazione.
> Poi figurati, stai parlando con uno che ha avuto più d'un rapporto in cui erano previste e condivise cose ben più pesanti di questa.
> Però se non se n'è mai parlato, e io magari mi sto ben attento a giocare, scoprire che mia moglie civetta con un collega mi fa incazzare, ovvio.
> E comunque, detto sinceramente, se dopo la scoperta delle menzogne lei ha ammesso di averlo dovuto fermare, il sospetto che questa confessione sia un compromesso tra la realtà (inaccettabile) e una mezza verità (passabile) è forte.


Credo che le ipotesi possano essere inesauribili. Comunque sia andata. Però un conto è ragionare per ipotesi, altro per fatti. Dove lo avesse anche fatto per darsi una botta di autostima magari in un momento difficile, fino a prova contraria valuterei le balle che mi ha detto. Mica fatti che non posso sapere. Il resto credo anche che un pochino si senta, a voler sentire. Però nessuno mi leva (a me personalmente) dalla testa quel chiarimento reso anche davanti alla madre  (non ho capito se di lui o di lei, ma poco importa). Tu come ti sentiresti sapendo che non fa nemmeno tempo ad accadere qualcosa, che gli interlocutori si moltiplicano (che poi per altri versi comunque più leggeri forse lo sai). Ecco... A me questo ha colpito.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che le ipotesi possano essere inesauribili. Comunque sia andata. Però un conto è ragionare per ipotesi, altro per fatti. Dove lo avesse anche fatto per darsi una botta di autostima magari in un momento difficile, fino a prova contraria valuterei le balle che mi ha detto. Mica fatti che non posso sapere. Il resto credo anche che un pochino si senta, a voler sentire. Però nessuno mi leva (a me personalmente) dalla testa quel chiarimento reso anche davanti alla madre  (non ho capito se di lui o di lei, ma poco importa). Tu come ti sentiresti sapendo che non fa nemmeno tempo ad accadere qualcosa, che gli interlocutori si moltiplicano (che poi per altri versi comunque più leggeri forse lo sai). Ecco... A me questo ha colpito.


Io ti confesso che ci sono stati momenti in cui ho dovuto frenare l'istinto di parlare con la madre.
Capita quando il legame con la famiglia di origine è forte e ci si vede quotidianamente - questo era il caso della mia ex storica. 
Fa più strano lasciarli da parte, i genitori, che coinvolgerli.
E' una questione culturale, effettivamente, e non mi sento di dire che la mia - che con i miei ho smesso di parlare da quando avevo 18 anni - sia migliore.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Con una app spy vuoi che nel giro di due mesi non esca nemmeno un cuoricino o un mi manchi??? Comunque non è questo il punto...
> C'era anche l'altra sim, dove non credo che lui abbia potuto fare controlli. Però sta di fatto che le indagini maldestre non hanno portato ad alcun risultato di un certo tipo di contenuto. E ad accettare che si sia trattato di una cazzata, resta il fatto che lei abbia fatto un teatro per una cazzata, perché non si sentiva di dirgliela. Leviamo per un momento la differenza di genere. Come ti sentiresti ad avere un compagno che telefona a una tua amica per sapere cosa avete fatto insieme? Così. Diciamo un po'  "random". Poi capisco che sul momento non si sia sempre molto razionali...


Chiediamo a @Adri quando ha istallato l'applicazione e quando l'ha tolta.
L'evento di cui ci parla inizialmente è di ferragosto, e l'applicazione è già istallata.
Scrive "Io già non mi fidavo"... 
Domanda ad @Adri:
perchè non ti fidavi prima di ferragosto? Quando hai istallato l'applicazione?


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io ti confesso che ci sono stati momenti in cui ho dovuto frenare l'istinto di parlare con la madre.
> Capita quando il legame con la famiglia di origine è forte e ci si vede quotidianamente - questo era il caso della mia ex storica.
> Fa più strano lasciarli da parte, i genitori, che coinvolgerli.
> E' una questione culturale, effettivamente, e non mi sento di dire che la mia - che con i miei ho smesso di parlare da quando avevo 18 anni - sia migliore.


Magari mi sono fatta un film sbagliato io in testa. Può darsi, eh. Comunque non è una di quelle storie dove mi sento propensa ad escludere che dietro alle balle ci sia poca realtà  "fattuale", ma molto poco dialogo. Anche il fare sempre tutto insieme, non significa sempre vicinanza. Con cio' non è che do' la colpa a lui... Non so come dire. E ci sta la voglia di aprirsi con chi abbiamo vicino... Ma almeno per me, non a botta calda, e soprattutto senza mettere l'altro nelle condizioni di dare spiegazioni ad altri che non sia io.
A me comunque e' capitato. Per dargli una calmata. Con i suoi e con i miei. Ma fu un pigliar ossigeno, quando ormai la mia decisione era chiara.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente a pranzo e colazione si tradisce più che a cena.
> Si è molto meno sospettabili.
> Io con la collega ho fatto diverse volte tete-a-tete, mai combinato niente.


Statisticamente... lui vuole certezze non risposte basate sulla statistica.
Comunque io statisticamente sono irrilevante: per me colazione e cena non fanno differenza.
Può essere che sta nascendo qualcosa; e in questo caso cosa può fare ?
Impedire ? Si può ?
Oppure si otterrà un risultato contrario ?
Non è escluso che qualcosa ci sia tra di loro, così come non è escluso che non ci sia niente.
Non mi convince l’acquisto della SIM e che si sono messi d’accordo su cosa raccontare. 
Non abbiamo abbastanza elementi per dare una risposta.
Adri mettiti in attesa senza stare troppo addosso.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Può essere che sta nascendo qualcosa; e in questo caso cosa può fare ?
> Impedire ? Si può ?
> Oppure si otterrà un risultato contrario ?


Dipende dal coinvolgimento. Se c'è ed è importante non lo fermi.
Se lo fai, avrai al tuo fianco una persona che porterà per molto tempo verso di te del rancore.
Meglio lasciar vivere e sperare che quest'attrazione si esaurisca, prima o poi, forse.
I risultati si ottengono solo quando non c'è alcun tipo di affettività in gioco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente a pranzo e colazione si tradisce più che a cena.
> Si è molto meno sospettabili.
> Io con la collega ho fatto diverse volte tete-a-tete, mai combinato niente.


ma dai, chi lo avrebbe mai detto


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me non è successo nulla.   solo che lei sa di non poter dire tutto a casa perchè Adri chissà cosa capisce.
> 
> ne abbiamo già avuti di casi del genere.    *che si menta o si dica la verità, non si viene creduti ugualment*e, quindi perchè porsi il problema?


su questo non ci piove, tempo perso a cercare di far capire.
In molti casi si è costretti a nascondere anche il caffè con le amiche perchè ci sono mariti che non credono.
Praticamente impossibile vivere apertamente


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

https://www.valeriarandone.it/tradimento-prevenzione-cure/ ...leggete la parte centrale sull 'avventura emotiva', semplici condivisioni di pensieri, paure, quotidianità, e quanto possa essere prodromica a cose più gravi, senza nemmeno rendersene conto. Ecco questo penso. Di per se avere un amico con cui parlare non è grave, ma può trasformarsi in altro, in pochissimo. Il limite da superate è sottile, richiede esperienza, maturità, carattere, altrimenti lo superi. Nel caso specifico penso che la moglie di adri stesse passando a una seconda fase..(quest articolo è fatto benissimo a mio avviso, per il crescendo rossiniano ben descritto). Forse solo il finale è troppo lieto fine, facile facile. Si vero la scoperta determina un riassetto,ma dopo è cmq una strada dissestata da percorrere per tanto e forse per sempre.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> https://www.valeriarandone.it/tradimento-prevenzione-cure/ ...leggete la parte centrale sull 'avventura emotiva', semplici condivisioni di pensieri, paure, quotidianità, e quanto possa essere prodromica a cose più gravi, senza nemmeno rendersene conto. Ecco questo penso. Di per se avere un amico con cui parlare non è grave, ma può trasformarsi in altro, in pochissimo. Il limite da superate è sottile, richiede esperienza, maturità, carattere, altrimenti lo superi. Nel caso specifico penso che la moglie di adri stesse passando a una seconda fase..(quest articolo è fatto benissimo a mio avviso, per il crescendo rossiniano ben descritto). Forse solo il finale è troppo lieto fine, facile facile. Si vero la scoperta determina un riassetto,ma dopo è cmq una strada dissestata da percorrere per tanto e forse per sempre.


Ma che quelli siano i prodromi è ovvio.
Il problema è che quella roba, anche se dall'esterno sembra evitabile, quando la vivi procede in automatico, per conto suo.
Il desiderio che cala non lo riaccendi con la buona volontà.
Il resto (i silenzi a cena, il disinteresse, la sciatteria, ecc.) sono solo una conseguenza dell'assenza di desiderio.
Io sono fermamente convinto che la sola speranza di non arrivare a quella quotidianità, sia data da particolarissime alchimie tra due persone.
Insomma, bisogna aver il culo o la capacità di capitare sulla persona giusta, con la quale la complicità non è frutto dell'innamoramento iniziale, ma un dato strutturale legato all'incontro tra due individui.
I consigli degli psicologi possiamo tranquillamente buttarli al cesso.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma che quelli siano i prodromi è ovvio.
> Il problema è che quella roba, anche se dall'esterno sembra evitabile, quando la vivi procede in automatico, per conto suo.
> Il desiderio che cala non lo riaccendi con la buona volontà.
> Il resto (i silenzi a cena, il disinteresse, la sciatteria, ecc.) sono solo una conseguenza dell'assenza di desiderio.
> ...


Quoto in parte. L attrazione ad esempio tra me e mia moglie mai mai mancata e anzi è stato spesso il salvagente nelle tante crisi che si possono avere in oltre venti anni. Credo che purtroppo alcune situazioni si creano e basta e l inesperienza unita anche proprio alla sicurezza di cio che si ha gia, fa fare cazzate. La maggior parte dei tradimenti succedono proprio quando alla fine hai ottenuto  tutto (dopo fidanzamento, matrimonio e figli)...ti senti intimamente sicuro di aver raggiunto degli obiettivi...che sarà mai un evasione..collaterale...? Sugli psicologi... sec me servono perché clinicamente ne hanno viste centinaia di situazioni simili e possono aiutare a diminuire tempi di recupero. Ma essendo argomento molto molto difficile non è facile anche per un professionista.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Mi da fastidio che il.gioco è fatto per fini di audience ecc. La scoperta di certe cose è intima, non avrei mai voluto scoprire davanti a delle telecamere e grazie alle stesse


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> https://www.valeriarandone.it/tradimento-prevenzione-cure/ ...leggete la parte centrale sull 'avventura emotiva', semplici condivisioni di pensieri, paure, quotidianità, e quanto possa essere prodromica a cose più gravi, senza nemmeno rendersene conto. Ecco questo penso. Di per se avere un amico con cui parlare non è grave, ma può trasformarsi in altro, in pochissimo. Il limite da superate è sottile, richiede esperienza, maturità, carattere, altrimenti lo superi. Nel caso specifico penso che la moglie di adri stesse passando a una seconda fase..(quest articolo è fatto benissimo a mio avviso, per il crescendo rossiniano ben descritto). Forse solo il finale è troppo lieto fine, facile facile. Si vero la scoperta determina un riassetto,ma dopo è cmq una strada dissestata da percorrere per tanto e forse per sempre.


Io ho letto questo. A "Messaggi audaci e PECCAMINOSI" non sono andato avanti.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho letto questo. A "Messaggi audaci e PECCAMINOSI" non sono andato avanti.
> View attachment 8378


Perché?


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché?


Perché uno psicologo serio (e non mi riferisco al curriculum che condivide che è comunque interessante) non dovrebbe introdurre  giudizi morali.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mi da fastidio che il.gioco è fatto per fini di audience ecc. La scoperta di certe cose è intima, non avrei mai voluto scoprire davanti a delle telecamere e grazie alle stesse


Bè non ci piove che i fini sono quelli... ma non credo alcune delle persone nel video avrebbero potuto mai vedere il contenuto dell'altro telefono in intimità. Coppie adulte con figli non ne ferma comunque, siamo sempre il paese della sacra famiglia.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché uno psicologo serio (e non mi riferisco al curriculum che condivide che è comunque interessante) non dovrebbe introdurre  giudizi morali.


Come poteva definire dei messaggi tra amanti? Mica è giudizio..


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto in parte. L attrazione ad esempio tra me e mia moglie mai mai mancata e anzi è stato spesso il salvagente nelle tante crisi che si possono avere in oltre venti anni. Credo che purtroppo alcune situazioni si creano e basta e l inesperienza unita anche proprio alla sicurezza di cio che si ha gia, fa fare cazzate. La maggior parte dei tradimenti succedono proprio quando alla fine hai ottenuto  tutto (dopo fidanzamento, matrimonio e figli)...ti senti intimamente sicuro di aver raggiunto degli obiettivi...che sarà mai un evasione..collaterale...? Sugli psicologi... sec me servono perché clinicamente ne hanno viste centinaia di situazioni simili e possono aiutare a diminuire tempi di recupero. Ma essendo argomento molto molto difficile non è facile anche per un professionista.


Anche secondo me la scarsa attrazione per il partner e il tradimento sono aspetti che vanno analizzati separatamente.
Però io parlavo di complicità, che è qualcosa di più dell'attrazione. Quando c'è sia complicità che desiderio, il tradimento credo possa essere affrontato insieme.
Scusami ma non ricordo, alla fine ti sei separato con tua moglie?


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Come poteva definire dei messaggi tra amanti? Mica è giudizio..


Personalmente non ritengo che i messaggi tra amanti abbiano a che fare col peccato.
Sono messaggi di due persone talvolta anche innamorate, che probabilmente arrivano a questo punto perché hanno ormai compreso la fine dell'amore coniugale.
Ma io sono ateo e non ho contratto matrimonio religioso.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche secondo me la scarsa attrazione per il partner e il tradimento sono aspetti che vanno analizzati separatamente.
> Però io parlavo di complicità, che è qualcosa di più dell'attrazione. Quando c'è sia complicità che desiderio, il tradimento credo possa essere affrontato insieme.
> Scusami ma non ricordo, alla fine ti sei separato con tua moglie?


Non ancora ..scherzo...no ..va meglio di un tempo...ma i.segni lasciati sono ancora vivissimi purtroppo...


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente non ritengo che i messaggi tra amanti abbiano a che fare col peccato.
> Sono messaggi di due persone talvolta anche innamorate, che probabilmente arrivano a questo punto perché hanno ormai compreso la fine dell'amore coniugale.
> Ma io sono ateo e non ho contratto matrimonio religioso.


È per dire piccanti, maliziosi.. e certo fatti in barba ai co niugi ...e tra due amanti lo sono...non capisco perché deve essere poi espressione della fine dell amore coniugale e il riferimento matrimonio religioso ...


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È per dire piccanti, maliziosi.. e certo fatti in barba ai co niugi ...e tra due amanti lo sono...non capisco perché deve essere poi espressione della fine dell amore coniugale e il riferimento matrimonio religioso ...


L'uso dei termini per me è fondamentale e rivela chi li usa.
Io non credo nel peccato, men che meno riferito a una relazione extraconiugale, ma posso comprendere che in una visione cristiana l'adulterio lo sia.
Questo è già più interessante








						Seduzione, tra arte e ricordo del passato - Valeria Randone
					

La seduzione è un ingrediente amoroso assolutamente indispensabile che oggi però sembra invia d'estinzione come il corteggiamento.




					www.valeriarandone.it


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti ..tutti i traditi qua tutto facevano meno che essere carcerieri... cosa cercavano i consorti traditori? Scappare da gabbie...che non c erano?? No. La carne è debole, la tentazione dietro l angolo, e la fiducia ceca riposta nell altro è solo spazio concesso a fare puttanate. Danny aveva beccato la storia agli inizi eppure...si è fidato ancora... io idem ..tanti ancora... poi a bomba scoppiata dici che coglione so stato.. questo penso tutti. C è concorso di colpa nel lasciare terreno confidando non si sa in cosa...maturità, ricordi, inpegni presi, figli, bo... fatto sta che qua i progressisti fichi scrivono da dieci anni su un forum indossando il cappello dei traditi, facendosi pippe sul perche e sul per come. Parlo ad adri come ad un fratello


come diceva il saggio, c'è chi nasce per essere cornuto e c'è ci chi capita.   che i traditi siano stati tutti angeli innocenti dimostra che hai capito ben poco.   a naso Adri mi pare uno che le corna se le cerchi, poi chiaro che pochi post non bastano per sentenziare, ma le sensazioni quelle sono

a volte la gabbia è fatta di gelosia patologica, a volte è fatta di marchiana indifferenza.    a volte è sì solo una scusa.   non mi pare sia il caso della moglie di Adri.  che probabilmente non ha fatto nulla di sessuale, ma forse quslcosa di affettivo.  forse, perchè mi pare che il tutto si sia stoppato mooolto prima che si potesse parlare di qualcosa di consistente


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Allora rispetto non sono geloso, solo che tutto questo non è mai successo fra noi. Vi ho detto, ieri davanti a me e sua mamma, ha detto la verità. E iniziato cosi: Ora ti dico la verità così tutti i pezzi che ti mancavano in queste ultime tre settimane, ti gli spiego. Verso fine maggio ci siamo visti, (perché lui aveva cambiato reparto e sarà o 3 anni che non lavoravano insieme, si incrocia a o ogni tanto) poi abbiamo cominciato a scriverci in amicizia, ogni 2 o 3 giorni, a luglio nulla perche eravamo in ferie. Quindi non abbiamo mai parlato di sentimenti, lui era molto rispettoso, mai una battuta, io non ho mai avuto nessun attrazione di nessun tipo, lui non so non ha mai detto nulla. Ma sapevamo che non era normale scriversi, allora a ferragosto ci troviamo al Mc, ci sediamo sulla marciapiede in parte al Mc, e ci diciamo che è solo un amicizia e che comunque bisogna sentirsi di meno. Lui mi mette una mano in torno al collo mi da un Baccio sulla guancia, io non faccio nulla ci salutiamo e vengo via. E questo ciò che mi ha detto lei.
> 
> Io 35 lei 34 anni, abbiamo fatto sempre tutto insieme, eravamo sempre insieme,a comprarci vestiti, a fare la spesa insomma una copia molto unita. quelle poche volte al anno che usciva non gli ho mai detto nulla, non lo mai controllata,non gli ho mai impedito nulla, e mi sono sempre fidato. Ero disperato, mi sono sentito crollare il mondo a dosso, mi dicevo che ho perso tutto famiglia, casa, mio figlio, sono un pappa molto presente. Mia moglie che la conosco da sempre siamo cresciuti insieme, possa mentirmi e farmi così male.
> 
> ...


Infatti era evidente da errori tipici.
Io capisco il tuo sconcerto.
Ma devi mantenere la fiducia, fino a prova contraria.
Con colleghi e colleghe si parla, talvolta si prende il caffé e si va anche a pranzo o cena.
Forse fate anche troppe cose insieme.
Io (fedele, sono una tradita) mi sentirei soffocare a non fare nulla, oltre che lavorare, da sola.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'uso dei termini per me è fondamentale e rivela chi li usa.
> Io non credo nel peccato, men che meno riferito a una relazione extraconiugale, ma posso comprendere che in una visione cristiana l'adulterio lo sia.
> Questo è già più interessante
> 
> ...


Sono ateo ...ma dei messaggi tra amanti cn contenuto sessuale e amorevole li considero peccaminos cioè contrari ad una legge morale non tanto religiosa ...perché fatti prendendo per i fondelli chi crede in te e magari mentre sei nello sgabuzzino a scrivere ''te la leccherei'' o ''mi manchi''  ti sta preparando la tua cenetta preferita.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> come diceva il saggio, c'è chi nasce per essere cornuto e c'è ci chi capita.   che i traditi siano stati tutti angeli innocenti dimostra che hai capito ben poco.   a naso Adri mi pare uno che le corna se le cerchi, poi chiaro che pochi post non bastano per sentenziare, ma le sensazioni quelle sono
> 
> a volte la gabbia è fatta di gelosia patologica, a volte è fatta di marchiana indifferenza.    a volte è sì solo una scusa.   non mi pare sia il caso della moglie di Adri.  che probabilmente non ha fatto nulla di sessuale, ma forse quslcosa di affettivo.  forse, perchè mi pare che il tutto si sia stoppato mooolto prima che si potesse parlare di qualcosa di consistente


Interessante...quindi ci sono traditi che ci capitano e traditi che se lo meritano..mazza che saggio...come dire ci sono nel mondo gli uomini e le donne! Premio GAZ


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Interessante...quindi ci sono traditi che ci capitano e traditi che se lo meritano..mazza che saggio...come dire ci sono nel mondo gli uomini e le donne! Premio GAZ


paura di essere nel secondo gruppo, I suppose.

rilassati.  le corna se le sono prese pure Jennifer Anniston ed Alena Seredova.   sono sopravvissute.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> paura di essere nel secondo gruppo, I suppose.
> 
> rilassati.  le corna se le sono prese pure Jennifer Anniston ed Alena Seredova.   sono sopravvissute.


Aridaje...senza argomenti si attacca...ma che saggio è chi dice il tradito o ci capita per caso o se le merita . Che saggi frequenti? Per la cronaca non ho paura dei essere nel secondo tipo, perché gia lo sono. Le ho ''meritate''.


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Aridaje...senza argomenti si attacca...ma che saggio è chi dice il tradito o ci capita per caso o se le merita . Che saggi frequenti? Per la cronaca non ho paura dei essere nel secondo tipo, perché gia lo sono. Le ho ''meritate''.


questo s'era capito, ma a volte ribadire l'ovvio è utile.

non è una questione di mancanza di argomenti da parte tua, questo mi è chiaro da un pò che non hai nulla da dire a parte riportare le urla dei tuoi fantasmi, che sono anche umanamente comprensibili, ma alla lunga stucchevoli.

è semplicemente ad un certo punto mi ricordo di essere devoto alla termodinamica ed invece di risponderti, mi viene in mente la Divina Commedia e Branca Doria.


----------



## Lara3 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dal coinvolgimento. Se c'è ed è importante non lo fermi.
> Se lo fai, avrai al tuo fianco una persona che porterà per molto tempo verso di te del rancore.
> Meglio lasciar vivere e sperare che quest'attrazione si esaurisca, prima o poi, forse.
> I risultati si ottengono solo quando non c'è alcun tipo di affettività in gioco.


Tu hai avuto a fianco una moglie coinvolta sentimentalmente da un altro; non hai sentito cambiamenti ?
Te lo chiedo perché credo, o sono sicura che un giorno, quando tua figlia sarà innamorata, te ne accorgerai.
In teoria le amiche, colleghi di lavoro colgono questi cambiamenti e fanno la battuta.
Non parlo di relazione extra basata solo sul sesso, ma su un coinvolgimento emotivo quando una persona emana felicità.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo s'era capito, ma a volte ribadire l'ovvio è utile.
> 
> non è una questione di mancanza di argomenti da parte tua, questo mi è chiaro da un pò che non hai nulla da dire a parte riportare le urla dei tuoi fantasmi, che sono anche umanamente comprensibili, ma alla lunga stucchevoli.
> 
> è semplicemente ad un certo punto mi ricordo di essere devoto alla termodinamica ed invece di risponderti, mi viene in mente la Divina Commedia e Branca Doria.


Ancora sti fantasmi...vabbe ciao.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu hai avuto a fianco una moglie coinvolta sentimentalmente da un altro; non hai sentito cambiamenti ?
> Te lo chiedo perché credo, o sono sicura che un giorno, quando tua figlia sarà innamorata, te ne accorgerai.
> In teoria le amiche, colleghi di lavoro colgono questi cambiamenti e fanno la battuta.
> Non parlo di relazione extra basata solo sul sesso, ma su un coinvolgimento emotivo quando una persona emana felicità.


Sì, li ho percepiti, all'epoca, perché ancora il mio sguardo era rivolto a lei.
Se non ami, invece, non vedi nulla, non ti accorgi di niente.


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ancora sti fantasmi...vabbe ciao.


salutameli


----------



## Lara3 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, li ho percepiti, all'epoca, perché ancora il mio sguardo era rivolto a lei.
> Se non ami, invece, non vedi nulla, non ti accorgi di niente.


Hai ragione. 
Chissà mio marito?
Certe volte ero talmente arrabbiata che le ho urlato in faccia la verità. O non gliene frega niente o crede che invento per renderlo geloso.
Ma non è normale il suo atteggiamento.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Chissà mio marito?
> Certe volte ero talmente arrabbiata che le ho urlato in faccia la verità. O non gliene frega niente o crede che invento per renderlo geloso.
> Ma non è normale il suo atteggiamento.


Meglio così.
Non dirgli più niente. Non vuole sapere, semplicemente. Non gli interessa sapere.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ancora ..scherzo...no ..va meglio di un tempo...ma i.segni lasciati sono ancora vivissimi purtroppo...


Provate il poliamore!


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Provate il poliamore!


 sinceramente non ne sento il bisogno...neanche di vendetta o simile...ho occasioni a portata di mano ma me ne tengo alla larga.... provo ripudio per il tradimento in generale...gia quando capito a me..e ancor di piu ora che ho subito. Poi in futuro magari cambio idea... certo il poliamore è meglio del tradimento..senza dubbio....è trasparente.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> sinceramente non ne sento il bisogno...neanche di vendetta o simile...ho occasioni a portata di mano ma me ne tengo alla larga.... provo ripudio per il tradimento in generale...gia quando capito a me..e ancor di piu ora che ho subito. Poi in futuro magari cambio idea... certo il poliamore è meglio del tradimento..senza dubbio....è trasparente.


Non hai trovato nessuna capace di farti cambiare idea, al di là delle occasioni. 
Quando si sta ancora male per ciò che si è subito si ha solo voglia di serenità, tranquillità, calma. Un rapporto extra richiederebbe energie di cui per ora non disponi.
In questo momento tutto infatti è destinato a te, al tentativo di riprenderti.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non hai trovato nessuna capace di farti cambiare idea, al di là delle occasioni.
> Quando si sta ancora male per ciò che si è subito si ha solo voglia di serenità, tranquillità, calma. Un rapporto extra richiederebbe energie di cui per ora non disponi.
> In questo momento tutto infatti è destinato a te, al tentativo di riprenderti.


Si, proprio cosi. Non so se cambierò necessita in futuro, ma so che non fa per me..neanche l'aver ricevuto la batosta mi ha cambiato...penso sia carattere..


----------



## Rosarose (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Niente..una sim nascosta, una cena nascosta, una versione concordata. Sono ottimi indizi. Sono sicurissimo che se spulcia tabulati trova ore ed ore di telefonate. Certo i contenuti e il tenore non li sapra mai. Ma a 40 anni non mi compero sim di nascosto per sapere dalla mia migliore amica come è la pizzeria sotto casa sua e se le è passato il mal di schiena. Volete una pistola fumante che mai ci sarà. Con questo ragionamento tu hai visto tua moglie fuori motel ma era per un torneo di burraco. Fin dove ci si è spinti non lo saprai mai... ma già che è tutto nascosto, e ti attrezzi per incontro furtivo e mi confessi che vi siete detti ora basta se no sfugge di mano...non stai messo bene. Per me! Per voi è apposto. Peccato che in altri casi eravate in tanti molto meno garantisti. Vogliamo parlarne ancora? No. Anche perche il flame con chi mi ha spesso aiutato come te, proprio non mi va (ps vedi mia storia...dissi mi ha confessato e tu hai detto sicuro c è dell'altro ti ha detto meno e sta in campana!). Ari kiss.


Ma Certo!! Pienamente d'accordo, specialmente perché tutti siete partiti prevenuti pensando che lui fosse un geloso cronico, e che quindi i suoi atteggiamenti erano " scusabili e inquadrabili" in un volere tenere nascosta un'amicizia al marito ossessivo.....No lei è una traditrice...tre indizi fanno una prova, recitava qualcuno!


----------



## Vera (31 Ottobre 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ma Certo!! Pienamente d'accordo, specialmente perché tutti siete partiti prevenuti pensando che lui fosse un geloso cronico, e che quindi i suoi atteggiamenti erano " scusabili e inquadrabili" in un volere tenere nascosta un'amicizia al marito ossessivo.....No lei è una traditrice...tre indizi fanno una prova, recitava qualcuno!


"È una strega!" urlava qualcun altro.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> sinceramente non ne sento il bisogno...neanche di vendetta o simile...ho occasioni a portata di mano ma me ne tengo alla larga.... provo ripudio per il tradimento in generale...gia quando capito a me..e ancor di piu ora che ho subito. Poi in futuro magari cambio idea... certo il poliamore è meglio del tradimento..senza dubbio....è trasparente.





danny ha detto:


> Non hai trovato nessuna capace di farti cambiare idea, al di là delle occasioni.
> Quando si sta ancora male per ciò che si è subito si ha solo voglia di serenità, tranquillità, calma. Un rapporto extra richiederebbe energie di cui per ora non disponi.
> In questo momento tutto infatti è destinato a te, al tentativo di riprenderti.


Voi avete una visione del tradimento legata ad un dare, e lo pensate in funzione al fatto che essendo stati traditi avete una percezione di qualcosa che vi è stato tolto, ma invece nel tradimento si prende. Imho.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Repetita. Magari non lo era...e ora si. Sapere che la persona che ami, in cui riponi fiducia da sempre, ti prende per il culo...ti cambia. Anche solo sapere che ti sfila venti euro dal portafogli la mattina.. non servono le corna. Alle volte basta poco. Lo scenario sarebbe gia diverso se lei, prima della scoperta, avesse preso il marito e confessato l ''amicizia'', e la probabile cotta. Lui avrebbe una sensazione di onestà e fiducia che ora non ha.


Eheee? 
Ti sfila 20€? 
Tra moglie e marito i soldi sono in comune.
Se uno dei due non ha contanti e li prende dall’altro non sfila niente, non è un borseggiatore


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Soprattutto..se anche questa moglie è rimasta un po basita forse forse puzza di bruciato un po a tutti... o anche lei soffre di gelosia acuta??... daje raga..tutti a fa i garantisti, gli splendidi poi vi vorrei vede a sapere che i vostri partner vi hanno omesso una cena seppure fast, si so comperati la sim, e si so messaggiati con il terzo per decidere cosa dire... dai... perfavore.. (so tutti fr...col cu...degli altri)


Il problema è dovere giustificare ogni passo.
È una cosa che non garantisce fedeltà, ma garantisce che venga desiderio di trasgredire anche per andare al cinema con un’amica.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto è un pensiero che magari ha fatto in preda al panico e delusione, non dissimile a un attendere fuori un motel e fare casino anche in pubblico...sono momenti dove non ragioni e lo sai benissimo. Poi non è che fare magari terapia di coppia dopo un tradimento sia tanto piu soft..c è un terzo..e sei sotto pressione per tirare fuori pezzi di vita, i come, i quando, e i perché, ammesso che vi possano essere.


Io sono tanto solidale con chi è stato tradito, per la comune condizione, ma c’è una differenza abissale tra il mettere in discussione la relazione e mettere sotto indagine la presunta colpevole.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Voi avete una visione del tradimento legata ad un dare, e lo pensate in funzione al fatto che essendo stati traditi avete una percezione di qualcosa che vi è stato tolto, ma invece nel tradimento si prende. Imho.


Credo che in qualsiasi rapporto  prendere e dare non possano prescindere l'uno dall'altro.
Se sei in una fase down non ce la fai proprio a dare.
Vorresti ricevere, al limite, a costo zero. 
Impossibile che avvenga.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheee?
> Ti sfila 20€?
> Tra moglie e marito i soldi sono in comune.
> Se uno dei due non ha contanti e li prende dall’altro non sfila niente, non è un borseggiatore


Conti divisi. 
La miglior vita.


----------



## Lara3 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Meglio così.
> Non dirgli più niente. Non vuole sapere, semplicemente. Non gli interessa sapere.


Si. Anche se certe volte mi telefona quando sono con lui in certi orari ... senza motivo. Probabilmente per dispetto.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che in qualsiasi rapporto  prendere e dare non possano prescindere l'uno dall'altro.
> Se sei in una fase down non ce la fai proprio a dare.
> Vorresti ricevere, al limite, a costo zero.
> Impossibile che avvenga.


Io parlavo di spinta al tradimento, non di rapporto.
Tu al solo pensarci pensi a dare.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> alla FBI mi pare logico.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheee?
> Ti sfila 20€?
> Tra moglie e marito i soldi sono in comune.
> Se uno dei due non ha contanti e li prende dall’altro non sfila niente, non è un borseggiatore


Ho detto il contrario? Io pago tutto, mutuo, bollette, condominio, auto e uscite. E quando mia moglie restata senza lavoro lasciavo soldi sul comodino senza mi fossero richiestii. Ma se mi dovesse togliere soldi dal portafoglio senza dirmelo mi da fastidio.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Conti divisi.
> La miglior vita.


Per me no...se divido conti, spese etcc è come se ammettesi l'ipotesi di separarsi un giorno. Io guadagno piu di lei e pago praticamente tutto io.. Lo so sbaglio.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me no...se divido conti, spese etcc è come se ammettesi l'ipotesi di separarsi un giorno. Io guadagno piu di lei e pago praticamente tutto io.. Lo so sbaglio.


E se pensi di sbagliare, perchè lo fai?


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E se pensi di sbagliare, perchè lo fai?


Penso sia giusto cosi, temo dopo il tradimento che giorno di potrei pentirmene...perche mi troverei senza nulla praticamente... Cmq era per dire ...''lo so, secondo molti, sbaglio''. Lo faccio perche se non lo faccio, se puntualizzo cose economiche, divido spese...non mi sembra di avere una famiglia..ma una società spa


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ho detto il contrario? Io pago tutto, mutuo, bollette, condominio, auto e uscite. E quando mia moglie restata senza lavoro lasciavo soldi sul comodino senza mi fossero richiestii. Ma se mi dovesse togliere soldi dal portafoglio senza dirmelo mi da fastidio.


Per me hai scelto un paragone incongruo,


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Conti divisi.
> La miglior vita.


Si possono avere conti divisi e poi cassa comune, resta che tra coniugi non ci si sfila niente. Se viene percepito così non è un bel rapporto


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Penso sia giusto* cosi, *temo* dopo il tradimento che giorno di *potrei pentirmene*...perche mi troverei senza nulla praticamente... Cmq era per dire ...''lo so, *secondo molti, sbaglio*''. *Lo faccio perche se non lo faccio*, se puntualizzo cose economiche, divido spese...non mi sembra di avere una famiglia..ma una società spa


Cioè pensi che ti potrai pentire di una tua convinzione?

Se ne sei convinto tu, se ti fa sentire fedele a ciò che sei e a ciò che pensi, cosa te ne frega del merito dell'altro?
(che sarebbe legato a quello no, il pentimento? al fatto che l'altro si potrebbe dimostrare indegno di ciò che doni)

eppure, io sono piuttosto convinta che quando si fa per fedeltà a se stessi, non accada il pentimento.

O almeno, questo è ciò che sperimento io.
Non ho pentimento in me, rimpianti o rimorsi. 

Ho teso nelle mie scelte ad esser vicina a me. 
E a me rispondere. 

A prescindere dall'altro. 

E ho sempre pensato che se l'altro si dimostra, nel mio giudizio, immeritevole, non è qualcosa che parla di me e della mia fedeltà a me. 

Quindi, non ho niente di cui pentirmi. Io so che sono e faccio in rispetto di me. 

Però ti ringrazio per la spiegazione...che giro da mal di testa!!
Non è stancante?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2019)

Ho letto fino a pagina 12. E poi risposto, ma non ho letto tutto.
Non è facile capire una relazione tra marito e moglie perché ogni matrimonio si basa su termini di legge e su un patto tra i due che è diverso per ogni coppia, in parte esplicito e in parte implicito (a volte si presuppongono troppe cose che non si sono dette).
A me è sembrato allucinante che Adri abbia potuto pensare al poligrafo e, da innocente, ne sarei rimasta profondamente offesa.
Questo non toglie che lei abbia mentito.
Un rapporto in cui si fa tutto insieme è per me soffocante, ma se si cerca di uscirne mentendo e nascondendo la frequentazione di un altro uomo, non si sta facendo una bella cosa.
McDonald’s è tutto meno che un luogo romantico. Ma niente garantisce che siano stati al McD. 
Comunque ci sono state menzogne e bisogna ricostruire un patto.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè pensi che ti potrai pentire di una tua convinzione?
> 
> Se ne sei convinto tu, se ti fa sentire fedele a ciò che sei e a ciò che pensi, cosa te ne frega del merito dell'altro?
> (che sarebbe legato a quello no, il pentimento? al fatto che l'altro si potrebbe dimostrare indegno di ciò che doni)
> ...


Faccio cio che sento. Pero potrei pentirmi in caso le cose cambiano. Ho amici separati che quando tutto filava liscio hanno trovato nsturalissimo farsi il mutuo loro per il tetto coniugale. Ora da separati non possono permettersi un.affitto e dormono a casa dei genitori, e la moglie beata in casa (in.quanto con i figli molto piccoli). In un caso tutto saltato perche lei aveva relazione. Ecco a me girerebbero i cosidetti. Nel mio caso sempre fatto nell estrema convinzione che impossibile mi sarei separato. Ora ho capito che puo succedere davvero..e l esser stato sempre molto signore potrebbe rivelarsi un problema. Potrei ritrovarmi separato, senza un euro avendo investito tutto tutto in famiglia. Però non.so fare diversamente . È triste in coppia in famiglia stare a guardare i soldi miei e tuoi. Un po come litigare per chi cucina, stira, ecc. Mi da fastidio. C è da fare si fa, senza risparmiarsi ..senza puntualizzare.


----------



## ipazia (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Faccio cio che sento. Pero potrei pentirmi in caso le cose cambiano. Ho amici separati che quando tutto filava liscio hanno trovato nsturalissimo farsi il mutuo loro per il tetto coniugale. Ora da separati non possono permettersi un.affitto e dormono a casa dei genitori, e la moglie beata in casa (in.quanto con i figli molto piccoli). In un caso tutto saltato perche lei aveva relazione. Ecco a me girerebbero i cosidetti. Nel mio caso sempre fatto nell estrema convinzione che impossibile mi sarei separato. Ora ho capito che puo succedere davvero..e l esser stato sempre molto signore potrebbe rivelarsi un problema. Potrei ritrovarmi separato, senza un euro avendo investito tutto tutto in famiglia. Però non.so fare diversamente . È triste in coppia in famiglia stare a guardare i soldi miei e tuoi.


Penso che in una coppia ci siano cose ben più tristi di parlarsi con chiarezza e rispetto riguardo i soldi. 

forse perchè sono donna e sono stata cresciuta con l'insegnamento di essere indipendente, trovo scontato che in una coppia entrambi abbiano uno spazio salvavita in caso di casini. 

E non solo non lo vedo come qualcosa che va contro l'unità familiare, ma anzi, la cementa.

E' nell'indipendenza che ci si sceglie, non quando si è legati a doppio filo per la sopravvivenza. 
(pensa a tutte quelle coppie che stanno insieme perchè economicamente non possono fare diversamente...questo io lo trovo parecchio triste. Anche se c'è ben di peggio ovviamente).

Ma, ribadisco, come donna, a riguardo la mia storia culturale è di parecchio diversa dalla tua. 

Fra l'altro, preservarsi separatamente, non significa non mettere in comune. 
Ci sono parecchie soluzioni. 

Certo, serve parlare chiaramente di soldi e posizioni di potere riguardo i soldi. 

In ogni caso è una tua scelta, no?
Quindi anche i rischi sono una tua responsabilità.
Compreso il rischio che l'altro si riveli ben diverso da come lo si pensava. 

E in questa valutazione del rischio l'altro non c'entra nulla. Anzi, a mio parere è caricato, se si lascia caricare, dalla responsabilità di rispondere alle aspettative. 

Io a quel gioco non ci starei manco morta. 
Sarebbe oppressivo per me. 

Ma, e qui di nuovo esperienza e vita, io sono indipendente economicamente da quando ho 20 anni.
Mi sembrerebbe allucinante sia dipendere sia avere qualcuno che dipende da me. 

La coppia, visto che si occupa anche di economia, è anche una società.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso che in una coppia ci siano cose ben più tristi di parlarsi con chiarezza e rispetto riguardo i soldi.
> 
> forse perchè sono donna e sono stata cresciuta con l'insegnamento di essere indipendente, trovo scontato che in una coppia entrambi abbiano uno spazio salvavita in caso di casini.
> 
> ...


È indipendente. Quando non lo è stata causa problemi lavorativi ha sofferto tantissimo e io supportavo senza farlo pesare. Guadagno di piu e mi viene naturale pagare casa, bollette ecc..metti l 80 per cento delle spese... ma non è che lei non è indipendente. Un po sono io molto generoso in generaele, un po è un retaggio di quando lei non poteva proprio partecipare alle spese. In caso di separazione il dolore per perdita del progetto e della famiglia sarebbe nettamente superiore al dolore della ''perdita economica'' di aver provveduto sempre io a tutto. Però da quando scoppiata la bomba mi faccio piu domande se faccio bene..a volte ho paura ad aver perdonato...temendo in un tradimentobis anche tra anni e quindi nell aver sbagliato ad affrontare questo lungo percorso di sofferenza. Tutti effetti collaterali, naturali sec me.


----------



## ipazia (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È indipendente. Quando non lo è stata causa problemi lavorativi ha sofferto tantissimo e io supportavo senza farlo pesare. Guadagno di piu e mi viene naturale pagare casa, bollette ecc..metti l 80 per cento delle spese... ma non è che lei non è indipendente. Un po sono io molto generoso in generaele, un po è un retaggio di quando lei non poteva proprio partecipare alle spese. In caso di separazione il dolore per perdita del progetto e della famiglia sarebbe nettamente superiore al dolore della ''perdita economica'' di aver provveduto sempre io a tutto. Però da quando scoppiata la bomba mi faccio piu domande se faccio bene..a volte ho paura ad aver perdonato...temendo in un tradimentobis anche tra anni e quindi nell aver sbagliato ad affrontare questo lungo percorso di sofferenza. Tutti effetti collaterali, naturali sec me.


SE ti fai più domande, concentrati sulle domande allora, non sulle risposte 

Anche i soldi contribuiscono all'equilibrio di coppia.
Tanto che in tempi patriarcali non era per niente casuale che la donna non avesse non solo spazio di manovra ma proprio di proprietà.
Era un modo per confermare posizioni interne alla coppia e inerenti a ruoli e funzioni gli individui nella coppia e nella società.

Io penso che a seguito di un tradimento, tutto debba essere ricontrattato e anche i dubbi e le paure esposte.
Non tanto per cercare rassicurazione.

Quanto per trovare assetti che permettano serenità.

Io penso che siano effetti collaterali di dar per scontate cose e di lasciar invariati equilibri "del prima.

In fondo, se ci guardi, i timori riguardo i soldi (che sono materiali e misurabili e quindi danno una qualche idea di possibile controllo di situazione) ti rimandano a ben altri timori.

Come mai non ristabilite un equilibrio economico che ti permetta di risignificare anche i tuoi timori per il futuro?
Cosa temi?


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> SE ti fai più domande, concentrati sulle domande allora, non sulle risposte
> 
> Anche i soldi contribuiscono all'equilibrio di coppia.
> Tanto che in tempi patriarcali non era per niente casuale che la donna non avesse non solo spazio di manovra ma proprio di proprietà.
> ...


Sono timori ipotetici...ma intimamente penso sempre che non ci separeremo. Ho toccato con mano che anche una coppia solida puo avere crisi profondissime, lunghe, brutali...ma sto sperimentando che si puo cmq restare in sella.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> sinceramente non ne sento il bisogno...neanche di vendetta o simile...ho occasioni a portata di mano ma me ne tengo alla larga.... provo ripudio per il tradimento in generale...gia quando capito a me..e ancor di piu ora che ho subito. Poi in futuro magari cambio idea... certo il poliamore è meglio del tradimento..senza dubbio....è trasparente.


Guarda io sono sempre stato geloso, di indole, e parlo di quella gelosia "brutta", legata a insicurezze varie, volontà di controllo, paranoie, ecc. E in un'età in cui in genere si sperimenta il più possibile, cioè tra i venti e i trent' anni, a caso, sono stato assolutamente monogamo.

Offrivo e pretendevo esclusività, insomma.

Dopo la botta del tradimento della mia compagna storica, mi sono trovato in ogni genere di situazione e ho sperimentato che si può cambiare e tanto.
Nei rapporti liberi o poliamorosi il tradimento non è ovviamente scopare con altre persone, ma viene definito di volta in volta a seconda dei desideri.
La gelosia non è più possessività e controllo, ma una sensazione che va analizzata e condivisa.

Questo per dirti che proprio le persone che più rigettano l'idea del tradimento, trarrebbero vantaggio da un'esperienza diversa in cui quello che in una coppia tradizionale sarebbero corna diventa un'esperienza interna alla relazione.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Guarda io sono sempre stato geloso, di indole, e parlo di quella gelosia "brutta", legata a insicurezze varie, volontà di controllo, paranoie, ecc. E in un'età in cui in genere si sperimenta il più possibile, cioè tra i venti e i trent' anni, a caso, sono stato assolutamente monogamo.
> 
> Offrivo e pretendevo esclusività, insomma.
> 
> ...


Interessante..ci penso . A parte gli scherzi...bo..quando ho tradito certo c era piacere ma anche tanta fatica mentale, specie se ti fai prendere e se chi hai accanto è chi mai ti avrebbe tradito (allora cosi pensavo. Se poi è cambiata post mio tradimento non so ma ci sta tutto). Interna alla relazione..come? Condivisa dopo? Autorizzata prima? Nascosta per tacito accordo? Cmq credimi..per ora lei mi da tutto ciò che cerco...


----------



## Lara3 (1 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Guarda io sono sempre stato geloso, di indole, e parlo di quella gelosia "brutta", legata a insicurezze varie, volontà di controllo, paranoie, ecc. E in un'età in cui in genere si sperimenta il più possibile, cioè tra i venti e i trent' anni, a caso, sono stato assolutamente monogamo.
> 
> Offrivo e pretendevo esclusività, insomma.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione; io da persona che rigettavo l’idea del tradimento, monogama , con il tradimento subito sono cambiata.  Tradisco , non so se è il termine giusto però; a mio marito non interessa nulla di me, quindi non so neanche se chiamarlo tradimento piuttosto che presa di coscienza ed agire di conseguenza.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono timori ipotetici...ma intimamente penso sempre che non ci separeremo. Ho toccato con mano che anche una coppia solida puo avere crisi profondissime, lunghe, brutali...ma sto sperimentando che si puo cmq restare in sella.


Ma tu cosa provi per tua moglie oggi?


----------



## ipazia (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono timori ipotetici...ma intimamente penso sempre che non ci separeremo. Ho toccato con mano che anche una coppia solida puo avere crisi profondissime, lunghe, brutali...ma sto sperimentando che si puo cmq restare in sella.


Quindi usi i tuoi timori come compagnia rassicurante?


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa provi per tua moglie oggi?


Difficile descrivere. Attrazione fisica, mentale, mille interessi comuni, anche molto particolari difficili da trovare in altre persone, e devo dire fa di tutto per farmi sentire amato. Ci vogliamo davvero bene. Però mi fa paura e mi ha deluso tantissimo. Ho capito che sa essere molto egoista/bugiarda e non capisce minimamente le conseguenze delle proprie azioni (a livello quasi patoligico tutti questi aspetti negativi)....difetti sempre avuti ma prima erano in sordina, piccole menzogne, piccoli egoismi.... Negli ultimi anni espolsi in modo assurdo. Il tradimento prolungato condito da tutto il contorno di menzogne palesi, gravi perché offensive della mia intelligenza, l' abbandono gestione figlie e famiglia ecc per tutto il periodo ..mi ha molto segnato. Ora è ritornata quella di sempre, io invece no, ma non nei sentimenti, nella fiducia. Soprattutto non sopporto più gli stessi difetti anche se in ''sordina'' (una bugia oggi mi fa incazzare tantissimo pur se si tratta di una cosa banale..che ne so le chiedo sei passata in quel negozio e lei dice si..ma non c era cio che mi hai chiesto...salvo poi sapere che non ci è passata proprio)


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione; io da persona che rigettavo l’idea del tradimento, monogama , con il tradimento subito sono cambiata.  Tradisco , non so se è il termine giusto però; a mio marito non interessa nulla di me, quindi non so neanche se chiamarlo tradimento piuttosto che presa di coscienza ed agire di conseguenza.


Ma tradire quando la coppia non è piu coppia ..manco è tradire.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Difficile descrivere. Attrazione fisica, mentale, mille interessi comuni, anche molto particolari difficili da trovare in altre persone, e devo dire fa di tutto per farmi sentire amato. Ci vogliamo davvero bene. Però mi fa paura e mi ha deluso tantissimo. Ho capito che sa essere molto egoista/bugiarda e non capisce minimamente le conseguenze delle proprie azioni (a livello quasi patoligico tutti questi aspetti negativi)....difetti sempre avuti ma prima erano in sordina, piccole menzogne, piccoli egoismi.... Negli ultimi anni espolsi in modo assurdo. Il tradimento prolungato condito da tutto il contorno di menzogne palesi, gravi perché offensive della mia intelligenza, l' abbandono gestione figlie e famiglia ecc per tutto il periodo ..mi ha molto segnato. Ora è ritornata quella di sempre, io invece no, ma non nei sentimenti, nella fiducia. Soprattutto non sopporto più gli stessi difetti anche se in ''sordina'' (una bugia oggi mi fa incazzare tantissimo pur se si tratta di una cosa banale..che ne so le chiedo sei passata in quel negozio e lei dice si..ma non c era cio che mi hai chiesto...salvo poi sapere che non ci è passata proprio)


Quanto tempo è durata la relazione extra di tua moglie ? In che senso trascurava famiglia e figli ?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quanto tempo è durata la relazione extra di tua moglie ? In che senso trascurava famiglia e figli ?


Ho letto: 2 anni. In che senso trascurava famiglia e figlie ?
Difficile tornare a fidarsi , lo so.
Da te mi sembra che si sono le basi per ricostruire: evidente pentimento tuo e sembra che anche lei si sia pentita. Non è poco. 
Non c’è più niente da fare quando vedi che il tradimento continua fregandosi dell’altro. Pur sapendo che lo sa e che sta male.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho letto: 2 anni. In che senso trascurava famiglia e figlie ?
> Difficile tornare a fidarsi , lo so.
> Da te mi sembra che si sono le basi per ricostruire: evidente pentimento tuo e sembra che anche lei si sia pentita. Non è poco.
> Non c’è più niente da fare quando vedi che il tradimento continua fregandosi dell’altro. Pur sapendo che lo sa e che sta male.


Per concentrarsi fuori casa...tornava tardissimo...dopo cena ..dicendo era per lavoro...vero solo in parte.. usciva spessissimo sola con amiche e colleghe...ballare ecc...in queste occasioni lo vedeva anche se non penso succedesse chissa che...(succedeva mattina prima di andare a lavoro, pausa pranzo). Mai uscite o pranzi con me o figlie se non canonico sabato sera. Io a casa preparavo cena per tutti e poi a nanna con bimbe.  Spesso lei tornava riscaldava cena e a letto. Io portavo a danza...ecc. e le mie grida ..lamentele ...nulla... anzi diceva che io ero pazzo...possessivo.. diciamo è tornata adoloscente... io per le bimbe ho sopportato...poi non so come ..pur stando col fiato sul collo perche mi puzzava..ho intuito come togliermi i dubbi (monitorato tabulati...alla faccia di chi qui invoca privacy...ma perfavore).. individuato la persona...e poi un pomrmeriggio interrogatorio a mia moglie..dopo 3 domande ha detto tutto..forse pure troppo...da un lato si è liberata...dall altro non ha capito davvero cosa stava confessando....non ha capito la gravità....sec me era quasi assuefatta alla doppia vita da quasi non percepirne la gravità. Giorno seguente lo ha mollato. Lui tornato alla carica con telefonate...lei pur se pentita per mesi ha sofferto il distacco..ma sinceramente l ho sempre capita... lui mi.giungono voci sia molto in crisi con la moglie..penso sia rimasto ancora legato e aveva fatto forse progetti. Mia moglie devo dire non perde un colpo ed è pentita. E soprattutto ultimo periodo prima della scoperta era migliorata...quasi come se da sola stesse uscendo dal tunnel.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per concentrarsi fuori casa...tornava tardissimo...dopo cena ..dicendo era per lavoro...vero solo in parte.. usciva spessissimo sola con amiche e colleghe...ballare ecc...in queste occasioni lo vedeva anche se non penso succedesse chissa che...(succedeva mattina prima di andare a lavoro, pausa pranzo). Mai uscite o pranzi con me o figlie se non canonico sabato sera. Io a casa preparavo cena per tutti e poi a nanna con bimbe.  Spesso lei tornava riscaldava cena e a letto. Io portavo a danza...ecc. e le mie grida ..lamentele ...nulla... anzi diceva che io ero pazzo...possessivo.. diciamo è tornata adoloscente... io per le bimbe ho sopportato...poi non so come ..pur stando col fiato sul collo perche mi puzzava..ho intuito come togliermi i dubbi (monitorato tabulati...alla faccia di chi qui invoca privacy...ma perfavore).. individuato la persona...e poi un pomrmeriggio interrogatorio a mia moglie..dopo 3 domande ha detto tutto..forse pure troppo...da un lato si è liberata...dall altro non ha capito davvero cosa stava confessando....non ha capito la gravità....sec me era quasi assuefatta alla doppia vita da quasi non percepirne la gravità. Giorno seguente lo ha mollato. Lui tornato alla carica con telefonate...lei pur se pentita per mesi ha sofferto il distacco..ma sinceramente l ho sempre capita... lui mi.giungono voci sia molto in crisi con la moglie..penso sia rimasto ancora legato e aveva fatto forse progetti. Mia moglie devo dire non perde un colpo ed è pentita. E soprattutto ultimo periodo prima della scoperta era migliorata...quasi come se da sola stesse uscendo dal tunnel.


Vuoi dire che i loro incontri intimi erano la mattina prima del lavoro ed in pausa pranzo ? 
Ma dove ? Prendevano una camera per un paio d’ore ?
Anche la moglie di lui ha saputo del tradimento ?


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che i loro incontri intimi erano la mattina prima del lavoro ed in pausa pranzo ?
> Ma dove ? Prendevano una camera per un paio d’ore ?
> Anche la moglie di lui ha saputo del tradimento ?


Avevano a disposizione un appartamento abbandonato. Si, ma non da me..lui ha confessato dopo tantissimo tempo, non so manco perché...presumo perché forse non gli è mai passata...se no non me lo spiego perche confessare. Mi è stato detto da amici comuni


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per concentrarsi fuori casa...tornava tardissimo...dopo cena ..dicendo era per lavoro...vero solo in parte.. usciva spessissimo sola con amiche e colleghe...ballare ecc...in queste occasioni lo vedeva anche se non penso succedesse chissa che...(succedeva mattina prima di andare a lavoro, pausa pranzo). Mai uscite o pranzi con me o figlie se non canonico sabato sera. Io a casa preparavo cena per tutti e poi a nanna con bimbe.  Spesso lei tornava riscaldava cena e a letto. Io portavo a danza...ecc. e le mie grida ..lamentele ...nulla... anzi diceva che io ero pazzo...possessivo.. diciamo è tornata adoloscente... io per le bimbe ho sopportato...poi non so come ..pur stando col fiato sul collo perche mi puzzava..ho intuito come togliermi i dubbi (monitorato tabulati...alla faccia di chi qui invoca privacy...ma perfavore).. individuato la persona...e poi un pomrmeriggio interrogatorio a mia moglie..dopo 3 domande ha detto tutto..forse pure troppo...da un lato si è liberata...dall altro non ha capito davvero cosa stava confessando....non ha capito la gravità....sec me era quasi assuefatta alla doppia vita da quasi non percepirne la gravità. Giorno seguente lo ha mollato. Lui tornato alla carica con telefonate...lei pur se pentita per mesi ha sofferto il distacco..ma sinceramente l ho sempre capita... lui mi.giungono voci sia molto in crisi con la moglie..penso sia rimasto ancora legato e aveva fatto forse progetti. Mia moglie devo dire non perde un colpo ed è pentita. E soprattutto ultimo periodo prima della scoperta era migliorata...quasi come se da sola stesse uscendo dal tunnel.


Perché pensi che ti pesi così tanto. Cosa ti pesa di più?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Difficile descrivere. Attrazione fisica, mentale, mille interessi comuni, anche molto particolari difficili da trovare in altre persone, e devo dire fa di tutto per farmi sentire amato. Ci vogliamo davvero bene. Però mi fa paura e mi ha deluso tantissimo. Ho capito che sa essere molto egoista/bugiarda e non capisce minimamente le conseguenze delle proprie azioni (a livello quasi patoligico tutti questi aspetti negativi)....difetti sempre avuti ma prima erano in sordina, piccole menzogne, piccoli egoismi.... Negli ultimi anni espolsi in modo assurdo. Il tradimento prolungato condito da tutto il contorno di menzogne palesi, gravi perché offensive della mia intelligenza, l' abbandono gestione figlie e famiglia ecc per tutto il periodo ..mi ha molto segnato. Ora è ritornata quella di sempre, io invece no, ma non nei sentimenti, nella fiducia. Soprattutto non sopporto più gli stessi difetti anche se in ''sordina'' (una bugia oggi mi fa incazzare tantissimo pur se si tratta di una cosa banale..che ne so le chiedo sei passata in quel negozio e lei dice si..ma non c era cio che mi hai chiesto...salvo poi sapere che non ci è passata proprio)


Non sopportare più certi difetti quali mentire credo sia una conseguenza diretta di quello che hai vissuto. Hai sperimentato che questo lato di lei ti può essere nocivo, percui ogni volta che mente è come un segnale di allarme. Anche se incazzarti è chiederle di diventare qualcosa che non diventerà, a meno che non ci arrivi per suo percorso personale.
In effetti -da fuori- il tradimento è difficile da capire. Il tradimento parte dal momento della scoperta, o come nel tuo caso da quando hai iniziato ad avere dubbi, poi vai a domino indietro e riscrivi. Mi chiedo se ci sia il rischio di mettere un po' di tutto nel tradimento, anche azioni non direttamente collegate ad esso. E' uno spunto questo, perchè lei ha vissuto il tradimento, l'ora d'aria non l'ha subito. Quel che ha subito è la tua scoperta.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma tradire quando la coppia non è piu coppia ..manco è tradire.


Razionalmente la coppia rimane. La coppia finisce solo dopo una separazione legale. Il resto son tutte storie. Tu eri pienamente convinto di essere in coppia infatti.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per concentrarsi fuori casa...tornava tardissimo...dopo cena ..dicendo era per lavoro...vero solo in parte.. usciva spessissimo sola con amiche e colleghe...ballare ecc...in queste occasioni lo vedeva anche se non penso succedesse chissa che...(succedeva mattina prima di andare a lavoro, pausa pranzo). Mai uscite o pranzi con me o figlie se non canonico sabato sera. Io a casa preparavo cena per tutti e poi a nanna con bimbe.  Spesso lei tornava riscaldava cena e a letto. Io portavo a danza...ecc. e le mie grida ..lamentele ...nulla... anzi diceva che io ero pazzo...possessivo.. diciamo è tornata adoloscente... io per le bimbe ho sopportato...poi non so come ..pur stando col fiato sul collo perche mi puzzava..ho intuito come togliermi i dubbi (monitorato tabulati...alla faccia di chi qui invoca privacy...ma perfavore).. individuato la persona...e poi un pomrmeriggio interrogatorio a mia moglie..dopo 3 domande ha detto tutto..forse pure troppo...da un lato si è liberata...dall altro non ha capito davvero cosa stava confessando....non ha capito la gravità....sec me era quasi assuefatta alla doppia vita da quasi non percepirne la gravità. Giorno seguente lo ha mollato. Lui tornato alla carica con telefonate...lei pur se pentita per mesi ha sofferto il distacco..ma sinceramente l ho sempre capita... lui mi.giungono voci sia molto in crisi con la moglie..penso sia rimasto ancora legato e aveva fatto forse progetti. Mia moglie devo dire non perde un colpo ed è pentita. E soprattutto ultimo periodo prima della scoperta era migliorata...quasi come se da sola stesse uscendo dal tunnel.


Che vuol dire "non perde un colpo ed è pentita"? E che era migliorata prima della scoperta intendi come partecipazione al progetto?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Avevano a disposizione un appartamento. Si, ma non da me..lui ha confessato dopo tantissimo tempo, non so manco perché...presumo perché forse non gli è mai passata...se no non me lo spiego perche confessare.


Ma lo sai per certo? Dopo tutto quello che ho letto uno che confessa un tradimento lo trovo vomitevole. L'hai fatto, ne sei pentito, te lo tieni, non vai a vomitare addosso ad un altro che starà male per sentirti più leggero tu.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che ti pesi così tanto. Cosa ti pesa di più?


Menzogne evidenti che quando le sottolineavo mi aggrediva. La capacità di gestire la doppia vita in modo abbastanza agile. 


Marjanna ha detto:


> Che vuol dire "non perde un colpo ed è pentita"? E che era migliorata prima della scoperta intendi come partecipazione al progetto?


Tornata quella di sempre, affettuosa, molto piu presente, non desidera piu uscite in solitaria in modo spasmodico. E ripete sempre di aver commesso un errore immenso..e vive spesso sensi di colpa opprimenti. Di piu non potrei pretendere


----------



## void (2 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Difficile descrivere. Attrazione fisica, mentale, mille interessi comuni, anche molto particolari difficili da trovare in altre persone, e devo dire fa di tutto per farmi sentire amato. Ci vogliamo davvero bene. Però mi fa paura e mi ha deluso tantissimo. Ho capito che sa essere molto egoista/bugiarda e non capisce minimamente le conseguenze delle proprie azioni (a livello quasi patoligico tutti questi aspetti negativi)....difetti sempre avuti ma prima erano in sordina, piccole menzogne, piccoli egoismi.... Negli ultimi anni espolsi in modo assurdo. Il tradimento prolungato condito da tutto il contorno di menzogne palesi, gravi perché offensive della mia intelligenza, l' abbandono gestione figlie e famiglia ecc per tutto il periodo ..mi ha molto segnato. Ora è ritornata quella di sempre, io invece no, ma non nei sentimenti, nella fiducia. Soprattutto non sopporto più gli stessi difetti anche se in ''sordina'' (una bugia oggi mi fa incazzare tantissimo pur se si tratta di una cosa banale..che ne so le chiedo sei passata in quel negozio e lei dice si..ma non c era cio che mi hai chiesto...salvo poi sapere che non ci è passata proprio)


Non è poco quello che vi lega, forse è di più di ciò che vi separa.
Il tradimento è stato la tappa di un percorso, una tappa dolorosa ma che non si può cancellare. Il percorso non ricomincia da dove lo avevi lasciato ma dalla fine di quella tappa.
Forse è questo quello che non riesci ad accettare.
Hai scoperto una parte della sua dark side, e devi riuscire a conviverci.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Menzogne evidenti che quando le sottolineavo mi aggrediva. La capacità di gestire la doppia vita in modo abbastanza agile.
> 
> Tornata quella di sempre, affettuosa, molto piu presente, non desidera piu uscite in solitaria in modo spasmodico. E ripete sempre di aver commesso un errore immenso..e vive spesso sensi di colpa opprimenti. Di piu non potrei pretendere


Tutti possiamo raccontare bugie.
Ci deve essere la convenienza.
Adesso la senti autentica.
Non dovresti pensarci più. 
C’è qualcosa che pesa ancora?


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti possiamo raccontare bugie.
> Ci deve essere la convenienza.
> Adesso la senti autentica.
> Non dovresti pensarci più.
> C’è qualcosa che pesa ancora?


Tante cose.. ogni persona tradita le sa inutile quasi elencare...prima tra tutte capire che l altro in determinate occasioni (che possono facilmente ripresentarsi in futuro) puo benissimo scegliere se stesso e non il noi...esponendoti a tutto il peggio possibile..al rischio di perdere il progetto comune, al rischio sofferenza figli, al rischio perdita intimità di coppia per sempre, al rischio malattie, al rischio di un figlio fuori matrimonio, al rischio reputazione di tutta la famiglia... cmq non riavrai mai piu la serenita di prima..se lo ha fatto sai che potrebbe rifarlo. Tu preferiresti in casa come colf una dalla fedina pulita o una che è stata licenziata in passato perché rubava l'argenteria? E un partner è ben piu di una colf.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tante cose.. ogni persona tradita le sa inutile quasi elencare...prima tra tutte capire che l altro in determinate occasioni (che possono facilmente ripresentarsi in futuro) puo benissimo scegliere se stesso e non il noi...esponendoti a tutto il peggio possibile..al rischio di perdere il progetto comune, al rischio sofferenza figli, al rischio perdita intimità di coppia per sempre, al rischio malattie, al rischio di un figlio fuori matrimonio, al rischio reputazione di tutta la famiglia... cmq non riavrai mai piu la serenita di prima..se lo ha fatto sai che potrebbe rifarlo. Tu preferiresti in casa come colf una dalla fedina pulita o una che è stata licenziata in passato perché rubava l'argenteria? E un partner è ben piu di una colf.


Il problema è che rischi di vederlo in tutte dopo. 
Quando perdi la fiducia per un tradimento che ti ha fatto male, difficile riuscire a dare completa e totale fiducia come prima anche a un'altra persona.
Non è più un problema circoscritto alla persona che ti ha tradito, diventa un tuo problema di relazione.


----------



## Martes (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che rischi di vederlo in tutte dopo.
> Quando perdi la fiducia per un tradimento che ti ha fatto male, difficile riuscire a dare completa e totale fiducia come prima anche a un'altra persona.
> Non è più un problema circoscritto alla persona che ti ha tradito, diventa un tuo problema di relazione.


A te è successo questo?


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> A te è successo questo?


Temo che mi succederà spesso.
Non è gelosia, non sono geloso, è paura di essere preso in giro.
Non credo sia facile comprenderlo.


----------



## void (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Temo che mi succederà spesso.
> Non è gelosia, non sono geloso, è paura di essere preso in giro.
> Non credo sia facile comprenderlo.


Non è difficile, anzi è assolutamente comprensibile.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che rischi di vederlo in tutte dopo.
> Quando perdi la fiducia per un tradimento che ti ha fatto male, difficile riuscire a dare completa e totale fiducia come prima anche a un'altra persona.
> Non è più un problema circoscritto alla persona che ti ha tradito, diventa un tuo problema di relazione.


Pienamente d accordo. E non ci crederai tra i mille motivi razionali di non far saltare tutto c è anche questo. Anzi almeno so la mia le modalità che usa e saprei riconoscerle.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Non è difficile, anzi è assolutamente comprensibile.


Non so. Per dirti lei non concepisce questa sottile sfiducia... dice ho sbagliato, e proprio per questo non lo farò più. Io invece dico..non ora..ma tra x anni difronte a nuova occasione o crisi di coppia per me agiresti identicamente.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pienamente d accordo. E non ci crederai tra i mille motivi razionali di non far saltare tutto c è anche questo. Anzi almeno so la mia le modalità che usa e saprei riconoscerle.


No, ci credo.
Il mondo, fuori, fa più paura, dopo.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so. Per dirti lei non concepisce questa sottile sfiducia... dice ho sbagliato, e proprio per questo non lo farò più. Io invece dico..non ora..ma tra x anni difronte a nuova occasione o crisi di coppia per me agiresti identicamente.


Non ne hai alcuna certezza.
Ogni relazione, ogni gioia che essa possa portare ha un costo. 
Non lo paghi solo se stai fermo, se per paura di soffrire non ti metti più in gioco.
Tu cosa sei disposto a perdere?


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

Csr


danny ha detto:


> Non ne hai alcuna certezza.


certo. Magari peggio, meglio. Però è cosi..per me sono capacità che uno ha (di menzogna, di fare sesso con piu persone ). Nel tradimento le palesi.


----------



## void (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so. Per dirti lei non concepisce questa sottile sfiducia... dice ho sbagliato, e proprio per questo non lo farò più. Io invece dico..non ora..ma tra x anni difronte a nuova occasione o crisi di coppia per me agiresti identicamente.


In teoria Lei non ha torto. Sa perfettamente che se lo rifacesse sarebbe una strada senza ritorno. Sensazione che la prima volta sicuramente non aveva.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tante cose.. ogni persona tradita le sa inutile quasi elencare...prima tra tutte capire che l altro in determinate occasioni (che possono facilmente ripresentarsi in futuro) puo benissimo scegliere se stesso e non il noi...esponendoti a tutto il peggio possibile..al rischio di perdere il progetto comune, al rischio sofferenza figli, al rischio perdita intimità di coppia per sempre, al rischio malattie, al *rischio di un figlio fuori matrimonio*, al rischio reputazione di tutta la famiglia... cmq non riavrai mai piu la serenita di prima..se lo ha fatto sai che potrebbe rifarlo. Tu preferiresti in casa come colf una dalla fedina pulita o una che è stata licenziata in passato perché rubava l'argenteria? E un partner è ben piu di una colf.


Scusa ma quanti anni ha lei? No perché tutti 'sti rischi, soprattutto quello di un figlio fuori dal matrimonio, si riducono drasticamente con l'età


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Csr
> 
> certo. Magari peggio, meglio. Però è cosi..per me sono capacità che uno ha (di menzogna, di fare sesso con piu persone ). Nel tradimento le palesi.


Sono capacità che abbiamo  tutti.
La variabile sta solo nell'importanza che dai alle ragioni per mentire.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> In teoria Lei non ha torto. Sa perfettamente che se lo rifacesse sarebbe una strada senza ritorno. Sensazione che la prima volta sicuramente non aveva.


Ecco questo, che dice anche lei, non lo capisco.. lei piu volte ha detto ero terrorizzata che scoprissi perche ero certa che mi avresti lasciato. Quindi come vedi..la paura non agisce come deterrente, specialmente su alcune persone predisposte caratterialmente al rischio.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu cosa sei disposto a perdere?


Fa strano vedere nicolo fabi che cita lorenzo


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Scusa ma quanti anni ha lei? No perché tutti 'sti rischi, soprattutto quello di un figlio fuori dal matrimonio, si riducono drasticamente con l'età


A parte che parlo in generale..cmq lei è ancora giovane..


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ecco questo, che dice anche lei, non lo capisco.. lei piu volte ha detto ero terrorizzata che scoprissi perche ero certa che mi avresti lasciato. Quindi come vedi..la paura non agisce come deterrente, specialmente su alcune persone predisposte caratterialmente al rischio.


Ma tu la vorresti una che non ti tradisce per paura?


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A parte che parlo in generale..cmq lei è ancora giovane..


Ah ecco. Per quanto possa dare fastidio pensarlo, stare con una più giovane aumenta il rischio di corna. Occasioni, desiderio sessuale, instabilità emotiva, voglia di continuare a sperimentare, tendono ad attenuarsi con passare degli anni


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che rischi di vederlo in tutte dopo.
> Quando perdi la fiducia per un tradimento che ti ha fatto male, difficile riuscire a dare completa e totale fiducia come prima anche a un'altra persona.
> Non è più un problema circoscritto alla persona che ti ha tradito, diventa un tuo problema di relazione.


Si, è vero. 
Qualche volta dubito anche io, pur non sapendo perché. 
Adesso lo so: ho perso l’incanto e sono diffidente. Di tutto.
E lo so che non ho motivo. Per ora.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> In teoria Lei non ha torto. Sa perfettamente che se lo rifacesse sarebbe una strada senza ritorno. Sensazione che la prima volta sicuramente non aveva.


Non tutti la pensano così. 
Possono pensare che se l’hanno fatta franca una volta la possono fare ancora.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu la vorresti una che non ti tradisce per paura?


Penso che la paura delle conseguenze è uno dei freni più importanti quando hai una situazione, o incontri qualcuno di molto interessante con cui c è attrazione..vale per tutti. Me compreso.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Penso che la paura delle conseguenze è uno dei freni più importanti..per tutti. Me compreso.


Quindi tu hai paura di essere tradito ma non tradisci per paura delle consenguenze, ma se non avessi conseguenze avresti rapporti con altre donne. Ma il senso di infilarsi in una simile coercizione quali basi di vantaggio porta (perchè se temo la perdita ci sarà un vantaggio)?


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi tu hai paura di essere tradito ma non tradisci per paura delle consenguenze, ma se non avessi conseguenze avresti rapporti con altre donne. Ma il senso di infilarsi in una simile coercizione quali basi di vantaggio porta (perchè se temo la perdita ci sarà un vantaggio)?


Penso che in storie di 10, 20, 30 anni, possa benissimo capitare di incontrare qualcuno che ti solletichi. Molto spesso si evita di approfondire per paura delle conseguenze con se stessi (sensi di colpa, fare doppia vita ecc) o con coniuge.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi tu hai paura di essere tradito ma non tradisci per paura delle consenguenze, ma se non avessi conseguenze avresti rapporti con altre donne. Ma il senso di infilarsi in una simile coercizione quali basi di vantaggio porta (perchè se temo la perdita ci sarà un vantaggio)?


Se non si avesse paura delle conseguenze la maggior parte degli esseri umani commetterebbe atrocità ben peggiori del tradimento


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se non si avesse paura delle conseguenze la maggior parte degli esseri umani commetterebbe atrocità ben peggiori del tradimento


Io no.
Davvero tu pensi che lo faresti?
E pensi che importi davvero così tanto delle conseguenze quando si tradisce?


----------



## void (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ecco questo, che dice anche lei, non lo capisco.. lei piu volte ha detto ero terrorizzata che scoprissi perche ero certa che mi avresti lasciato. Quindi come vedi..la paura non agisce come deterrente, specialmente su alcune persone predisposte caratterialmente al rischio.


Razionalmente la paura c'è quando non si conoscono le conseguenze, quando a fronte del certo, il tradimento, c'è l'incerto, la tua reazione.
A giochi fatti, non è più una questione di paura, ma di scelte e di consapevolezza delle conseguenze. Un suo nuovo tradimento sarebbe la conseguenza della scelta di lasciarti.
Ovviamente parliamo di persone, come tua moglie sembra essere, il cui comportamento fa pensare alla volontà di continuare il progetto di copia.
La moglie di un mio conoscente, beccata ripetutamente, reiterava il tradimento senza problemi. Ma del suo matrimonio non gli fregava più niente, infatti si è poi separata dando il peggio di sé.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se non si avesse paura delle conseguenze *la maggior parte degli esseri umani* commetterebbe atrocità ben peggiori del tradimento


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> Davvero tu pensi che lo faresti?
> E pensi che importi davvero così tanto delle conseguenze quando si tradisce?


Non lo farei comunque perché ormai le conseguenze le ho introiettate.
Agirebbe il senso di colpa, la responsabilità sociale, anche semplicemente la mancanza di odio.
Ma la minaccia è la base dell'educazione, cioè del vivere in società.
Prima si diceva ai bambini: "se non obbedisci, papà ti picchia".
Credi che cambi molto se il messaggio che passa è "se non fai il bravo, papà non ti vuole più bene?".
Il meccanismo è lo stesso: per evitare una conseguenza orribile (perdita dell'amore paterno) mi piego a delle regole.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Razionalmente la paura c'è quando non si conoscono le conseguenze, quando a fronte del certo, il tradimento, c'è l'incerto, la tua reazione.
> A giochi fatti, non è più una questione di paura, ma di scelte e di consapevolezza delle conseguenze. Un suo nuovo tradimento sarebbe la conseguenza della scelta di lasciarti.
> Ovviamente parliamo di persone, come tua moglie sembra essere, il cui comportamento fa pensare alla volontà di continuare il progetto di copia.
> La moglie di un mio conoscente, beccata ripetutamente, reiterava il tradimento senza problemi. Ma del suo matrimonio non gli fregava più niente, infatti si è poi separata dando il peggio di sé.


La sua non è una paura, è una proiezione che ha descritto nel fatto di dover lasciare casa a lei e non avere possibilità economiche di svolgere una vita per lui dignitosa. Al contempo rimanere con la moglie a fronte di un ulteriore tradimento sarebbe poco dignitoso per lui, come uomo. Imho.
Però nelle frasi "va un poco meglio" che spesso si sentono trovo veramante difficile credere agli "amori ritrovati" del dopo tradimento, se poi ci mettiamo in mezzo la paura -di qualsiasi tipo sia- non so veramente chi possa ricostruirci un sentimento affettivo spontaneo.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma la minaccia è la base dell'educazione, cioè del vivere in società.


----------



## Lostris (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so. Per dirti lei non concepisce questa sottile sfiducia... dice ho sbagliato, e proprio per questo non lo farò più. Io invece dico..non ora..ma tra x anni difronte a nuova occasione o crisi di coppia per me agiresti identicamente.


quindi per te è normale e “giusto” che lei abbia la stessa sfiducia nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non lo farei comunque perché ormai le conseguenze le ho introiettate.
> Agirebbe il senso di colpa, la responsabilità sociale, anche semplicemente la mancanza di odio.
> Ma la minaccia è la base dell'educazione, cioè del vivere in società.
> Prima si diceva ai bambini: "se non obbedisci, papà ti picchia".
> ...


Terribili entrambi.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Razionalmente la paura c'è quando non si conoscono le conseguenze, quando a fronte del certo, il tradimento, c'è l'incerto, la tua reazione.
> A giochi fatti, non è più una questione di paura, ma di scelte e di consapevolezza delle conseguenze. Un suo nuovo tradimento sarebbe la conseguenza della scelta di lasciarti.
> Ovviamente parliamo di persone, come tua moglie sembra essere, il cui comportamento fa pensare alla volontà di continuare il progetto di copia.
> La moglie di un mio conoscente, beccata ripetutamente, reiterava il tradimento senza problemi. Ma del suo matrimonio non gli fregava più niente, infatti si è poi separata dando il peggio di sé.


Be anche la moglie di un mio amico..beccata continuava... lui dopo un po s è giustamente stufato ...quando l'ha mollata..lei s' è svegliata...ora gli manca...vorrebbe tornare indietro...e non riesce a metterci una pietra sopra..dice pensa ai bambini!! (Lei ci pensava prima??)


----------



## Martes (3 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ma del suo matrimonio non gli fregava più niente, infatti si è poi separata dando il peggio di sé.


Dando il peggio di sé in che senso?


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La sua non è una paura, è una proiezione che ha descritto nel fatto di dover lasciare casa a lei e non avere possibilità economiche di svolgere una vita per lui dignitosa. Al contempo rimanere con la moglie a fronte di un ulteriore tradimento sarebbe poco dignitoso per lui, come uomo. Imho.
> Però nelle frasi "va un poco meglio" che spesso si sentono trovo veramante difficile credere agli "amori ritrovati" del dopo tradimento, se poi ci mettiamo in mezzo la paura -di qualsiasi tipo sia- non so veramente chi possa ricostruirci un sentimento affettivo spontaneo.


Se parli di me stai.sbagliando alla grande. Possibilità economiche..poco dignitoso un secondo tradimento...stai facendo un film tuo. Non mi sono separato perché la amo nonostante tutto. La reputo ottima compagna di vita. Sono però deluso, incredulo, geloso..penso sia normale. Un secondo tradimento non so come reagirei...se mi chiedevi 5 anni fa come avrei reagito ad un tradimento ti avrei risposto in.modo diverso a come poi ho fatto. Certo non mi piacerebbe un secondo tradimento ma non per la considerazione dei vicini ...mah...qua si mettono in bocca cose mai dette.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> quindi per te è normale e “giusto” che lei abbia la stessa sfiducia nei tuoi confronti.


Ma...nella tempesta ho tradito anche io... ma non ne è venuta fuori una relazione continua affettiva e sessuale non perche non mi interessasse o non fossi ricambiato ma perche non volevo distruggere tutto, non avevo coraggio di essere poi sereno a casa ecc. Ero certo che avrebbe cambiato la nostra e  mia vita per sempre.


----------



## Lostris (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma...nella tempesta ho tradito anche io... ma non ne è venuta fuori una relazione continua affettiva e sessuale non perche non mi interessasse o non fossi ricambiato ma perche non volevo distruggere tutto, non avevo coraggio di essere poi sereno a casa ecc. Ero certo che avrebbe cambiato la nostra e  mia vita per sempre.


quindi lei dovrebbe avere fiducia in te solo perché il tuo tradimento è stato più breve e perché per come ti sei sentito non lo rifaresti mai più; mentre è normale che tu abbia questa sfiducia in lei perché il suo tradimento è stato più lungo anche se, per quello che ha rischiato di perdere e per come è stata dopo, sente che non lo rifarebbe mai più.

It makes sense


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> quindi lei dovrebbe avere fiducia in te solo perché il tuo tradimento è stato più breve e perché per come ti sei sentito non lo rifaresti mai più; mentre è normale che tu abbia questa sfiducia in lei perché il suo tradimento è stato più lungo anche se, per quello che ha rischiato di perdere e per come è stata dopo, sente che non lo rifarebbe mai più.
> 
> It makes sense


Per me si. Come gia detto. Sono attitudini che uno ha. Non tutti sanno mentire per mesi, anni. Non tutti sanno far sesso con piu persone nello stesso periodo, alternando i corpi agilmente. Non tutti sanno convivere col rischio. Per dirti lei sempre stata un po bugiarda... un po per vivere alla giornata senza pensare alle conseguenze...proprio di carattere... e quest suo carattere l ha aiutata molto nel tradimento. Non mi pare tanto assurdo. Tra l altro molti col tradimento superano proprio una linea con se stessi... capiscono di saperlo fare...cosa che non immaginavano minimamente. Col tradimento mio ho/abbiamo capito di cosa sono capace, fin dove so arrivare col ''gioco''. Col suo abbiamo capito fin dove sa spingersi lei. Sono dati di fatto.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se parli di me stai.sbagliando alla grande. Possibilità economiche..poco dignitoso un secondo tradimento...stai facendo un film tuo. Non mi sono separato perché la amo nonostante tutto. La reputo ottima compagna di vita. Sono però deluso, incredulo, geloso..penso sia normale. Un secondo tradimento non so come reagirei...se mi chiedevi 5 anni fa come avrei reagito ad un tradimento ti avrei risposto in.modo diverso a come poi ho fatto. Certo non mi piacerebbe un secondo tradimento ma non per la considerazione dei vicini ...mah...qua si mettono in bocca cose mai dette.


Io non l'ho lasciata per tante ragioni.
L'amavo, mia figlia era piccola, lei stava, male, soldi non ne avevo per un'altra casa, speravo tutto passasse. 
In realtà poi sono cambiato anche io. 
Gradualmente mi sono staccato. 
Ora potrei innamorarmi facilmente io di un'altra.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me si. Come gia detto. Sono attitudini che uno ha. Non tutti sanno mentire per mesi, anni. Non tutti sanno far sesso con piu persone nello stesso periodo, alternando i corpi agilmente. Non tutti sanno convivere col rischio. Per dirti lei sempre stata un po bugiarda... un po per vivere alla giornata senza pensare alle conseguenze...proprio di carattere... e quest suo carattere l ha aiutata molto nel tradimento. Non mi pare tanto assurdo. Tra l altro molti col tradimento superano proprio una linea con se stessi... capiscono di saperlo fare...cosa che non immaginavano minimamente. Col tradimento mio ho/abbiamo capito di cosa sono capace, fin dove so arrivare col ''gioco''. Col suo abbiamo capito fin dove sa spingersi lei. Sono dati di fatto.


Aspetta che un giorno arrivi quella che ti fa girare la testa e vedrai come cambierai idea su tutto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non l'ho lasciata per tante ragioni.
> L'amavo, mia figlia era piccola, lei stava, male, soldi non ne avevo per un'altra casa, speravo tutto passasse.
> In realtà poi sono cambiato anche io.
> Gradualmente mi sono staccato.
> Ora potrei innamorarmi facilmente io di un'altra.


Senza il tradimento la ameresti ancora. E non è assurdo che una parentesi seppur grave modifichi tanto un amore, la vita di due o piu persone? Io di questo non mi do pace. Senza la bomba (che io infantilmente giudico sempre evitabile specialmente se passa la sbornia) sareste diversi. Potenzialilmente si dovrebbe tradire se e solo se non ce ne frega piu una ceppa, se no a sbornia passata ti mangi le mani e pure i gomiti. Potrebbe succedere a lei se tu ti rifai una vita, e saprebbe che ti ci ha spinto lei.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se parli di me stai.sbagliando alla grande. Possibilità economiche..poco dignitoso un secondo tradimento...stai facendo un film tuo. Non mi sono separato perché la amo nonostante tutto. La reputo ottima compagna di vita. Sono però deluso, incredulo, geloso..penso sia normale. Un secondo tradimento non so come reagirei...se mi chiedevi 5 anni fa come avrei reagito ad un tradimento ti avrei risposto in.modo diverso a come poi ho fatto. Certo non mi piacerebbe un secondo tradimento ma non per la considerazione dei vicini ...mah...qua si mettono in bocca cose mai dette.


Ti chiedo scusa se ho scritto cose che non ritieni appartenerti a te, con dignità non facevo riferimento all'esterno (tipo ai vicini) ma interno.
Probabilmente c'è un sentire diverso rispetto alle parole, tipo _Non mi sono separato perché la amo nonostante tutto. La reputo ottima compagna di vita._  a me arriva come è un ottima compagna del progetto, ci sto bene. Funziona tra noi, è possibile per noi convivere serenamente. Siamo collaudati.

Forse questo è ciò che più si avvicina concretamente all'amore, lasciando perdere inutili nuvolette e farfalline. Però poi dici che non tradisci per paura e faccio fatica a collocare questo dentro ciò che tu chiami amore. Mi viene in mente un'immagine come di qualcuno che tenta di prendere la forma di un contenitore in cui non starebbe mai se non per timore, e fatico ad associarvi la serenità interiore.

(Tentando di capire...)


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Aspetta che un giorno arrivi quella che ti fa girare la testa e vedrai come cambierai idea su tutto quello che hai scritto.


Non credere che non l ho persa a mio tempo...ma non è nelle mie corde. Forse in futuro, in stesa situazione e con la rabbia in corpo potrei lasciarmi andare di piu senza sensi di colpa.. ma so che cambierei a casa...Non so far convivere piu storie, mi disibteresserei a casa con risultati pessimi. Se non vuoi perdere cio che hai devi sta buonino.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senza il tradimento la ameresti ancora. E non è assurdo che una parentesi seppur grave modifichi tanto un amore, la vita di due o piu persone? Io di questo non mi do pace. Senza la bomba (che io infantilmente giudico sempre evitabile specialmente se passa la sbornia) sareste diversi. Potenzialilmente si dovrebbe tradire se e solo se non ce ne frega piu una ceppa, se no a sbornia passata ti mangi le mani e pure i gomiti. Potrebbe succedere a lei se tu ti rifai una vita, e saprebbe che ti ci ha spinto lei.


E chi può dirlo?
Il tradimento c'è stato. Lei si è innamorata di un altro.
Non facciamo sesso da anni, da allora, tranne rari e sporadici casi.
Quella sensazione che stai vivendo vi sta distanziando. 
Non puoi vivere a lungo insieme a una donna con cui sei a disagio. 
Prima o poi non riuscirai più a farci l'amore, poi comincerai ad assaporare i momenti in cui ti troverai da solo e un giorno che sarai solo capiterà un'altra donna che ti darà delle sensazioni bellissime. 
Quindi... O quella sensazione tua svanisce o non ne uscirete bene.. . Come coppia, intendo. 
Se ti ascolti, lo capisci benissimo.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non credere che non l ho persa a mio tempo...ma non è nelle mie corde. Forse in futuro, in stesa situazione e con la rabbia in corpo potrei lasciarmi andare di piu senza sensi di colpa.. ma so che cambierei a casa...Non so far convivere piu storie, mi disibteresserei a casa con risultati pessimi. Se non vuoi perdere cio che hai devi sta buonino.


Con la rabbia in corpo non ti lasci andare.
Non è quella che muove e mi sa sinceramente tanto di disperazione.
Ti muoverai quando comincerai ad essere più egoista e a desiderare soprattutto il tuo bene. 
Che a volte è anche positivo, eh.


----------



## void (3 Novembre 2019)

Io OTE="Marjanna, post: 1962972, member: 5865"]
La sua non è una paura, è una proiezione che ha descritto nel fatto di dover lasciare casa a lei e non avere possibilità economiche di svolgere una vita per lui dignitosa. Al contempo rimanere con la moglie a fronte di un ulteriore tradimento sarebbe poco dignitoso per lui, come uomo. Imho.
Però nelle frasi "va un poco meglio" che spesso si sentono trovo veramante difficile credere agli "amori ritrovati" del dopo tradimento, se poi ci mettiamo in mezzo la paura -di qualsiasi tipo sia- non so veramente chi possa ricostruirci un sentimento affettivo spontaneo.
[/QUOTE]

Io veramente quando parlavo di paura mi riferivo a lei e non a lui.


----------



## void (3 Novembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Dando il peggio di sé in che senso?


Nel senso che pur avendo lei ripetutamente tradito, con persone diverse, è riuscita a dargli la colpa per aver abbandonato la casa coniugale (era andato dai genitori xché non ce la faceva più) e nella giudiziale lo ha massacrato economicamente. Potrei aggiungere molto altro, ma direi che quanto sopra è abbastanza.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me si. Come gia detto. Sono attitudini che uno ha. Non tutti sanno mentire per mesi, anni. Non tutti sanno far sesso con piu persone nello stesso periodo, alternando i corpi agilmente. Non tutti sanno convivere col rischio. Per dirti lei sempre stata un po bugiarda... un po per vivere alla giornata senza pensare alle conseguenze...proprio di carattere... e quest suo carattere l ha aiutata molto nel tradimento. Non mi pare tanto assurdo. Tra l altro molti col tradimento superano proprio una linea con se stessi... capiscono di saperlo fare...cosa che non immaginavano minimamente. Col tradimento mio ho/abbiamo capito di cosa sono capace, fin dove so arrivare col ''gioco''. Col suo abbiamo capito fin dove sa spingersi lei. Sono dati di fatto.


Dimmi... tua moglie dipende economicamente da te ? O almeno in parte ?
Ribadisci che sa mentire bene, quindi potrebbe anche farti credere di essere pentita. Solo per evitare la separazione.
Io negli amori ritrovati non ci credo molto. Ma questo è un mio limite: sono diffidente di tutto.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo?
> Il tradimento c'è stato. Lei si è innamorata di un altro.
> Non facciamo sesso da anni, da allora, tranne rari e sporadici casi.
> Quella sensazione che stai vivendo vi sta distanziando.
> ...


Guarda..gia detto tempo fa...la mia condizione è strana... non abbiamo distanza fisica e affettiva.. sembra di essere quelli di prima, per lei la cosa non esiste piu...sono io che ne ho ancora addosso i segni...proprio perche stiamo bene, quel mondo mi sembra assurdo... Non abbiamo calo desiderio, anzi.. e abbiamo voglia di stare insieme e fare mille cose. Ma ci sono momenti in cui mi assale tutto cio che è successo che non è poco. Certo tutto puo succedere.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tante cose.. ogni persona tradita le sa inutile quasi elencare...prima tra tutte capire che l altro in determinate occasioni (che possono facilmente ripresentarsi in futuro) puo benissimo scegliere se stesso e non il noi...esponendoti a tutto il peggio possibile..al rischio di perdere il progetto comune, al rischio sofferenza figli, al rischio perdita intimità di coppia per sempre, al rischio malattie, al rischio di un figlio fuori matrimonio, al rischio reputazione di tutta la famiglia... cmq non riavrai mai piu la serenita di prima..se lo ha fatto sai che potrebbe rifarlo. Tu preferiresti in casa come colf una dalla fedina pulita o una che è stata licenziata in passato perché rubava l'argenteria? E un partner è ben piu di una colf.


Io mi sono separata. 
E non investirei mai più così tanto su una persona.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Guarda..gia detto tempo fa...la mia condizione è strana... non abbiamo distanza fisica e affettiva.. sembra di essere quelli di prima, per lei la cosa non esiste piu...sono io che ne ho ancora addosso i segni...proprio perche stiamo bene, quel mondo mi sembra assurdo... Non abbiamo calo desiderio, anzi.. e abbiamo voglia di stare insieme e fare mille cose. Ma ci sono momenti in cui mi assale tutto cio che è successo che non è poco. Certo tutto puo succedere.


Capisco è come se avessi scoperto che lei ha un’altra personalità e che ti ha fatto male. Quella personalità non compare più, però sai che c’è stata.
Ma è una percezione sbagliata. Quella personalità potrebbe non manifestarsi più.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Guarda..gia detto tempo fa...la mia condizione è strana... non abbiamo distanza fisica e affettiva.. sembra di essere quelli di prima, per lei la cosa non esiste piu...sono io che ne ho ancora addosso i segni...proprio perche stiamo bene, quel mondo mi sembra assurdo... Non abbiamo calo desiderio, anzi.. e abbiamo voglia di stare insieme e fare mille cose. Ma ci sono momenti in cui mi assale tutto cio che è successo che non è poco. Certo tutto puo succedere.


Quell'angoscia è come l'acqua che scava.
Il vero problema è adesso questo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mamma mia ..e che è ? Sembra vigliate convincerlo in ogni modo che lei lo abbia tradito perché siete stati tradito voi..
> Che sia sincera non è proprio possibile ?
> Lui sta malissimo ... così non lo aiutate di certo...
> Deve piuttosto lavorare sulla sua gelosia ...
> io parlo, scrivo e mi relaziono con più uomini che donne ..eh quindi ?


 già è una deficiente per aver sposato uno così. Se non lo sa nemmeno tradito non è una persona, è un cane.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... Comunque...
> Qualcuno di voi ha presente cosa significa fare l'infermiera di lavoro? Uscire dal lavoro, avere una famiglia da mandare avanti. (un bimbo di cinque anni), i propri dispiaceri, solo parenti da frequentare (a cui NON PUOI dire  TUTTO...) e per il resto essere controllata come una bambina di dieci anni? Telefonata ai genitori degli amichetti per assicurarsi che sia stata brava quell'ora a casa con loro e via dicendo? Provate .
> Non sto dicendo che sia necessariamente questo il caso..  E' una ipotesi.


 per una volta siamo perfettamente d'accordo, sto tizio va internato.


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Terribili entrambi.


Tu riesci a fare diversamente? Io non sono padre, ma credo sia difficile uscire davvero dalla dinamica educativa classica che è fondata su una minaccia.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tu riesci a fare diversamente? Io non sono padre, ma credo sia difficile uscire davvero dalla dinamica educativa classica che è fondata su una minaccia.


Io agisco sempre sul livello educativo - ti do gli strumenti per scegliere - e conto sul libero arbitrio.
Ovviamente dove questo non arriva e superato un certo limite mi incazzo.


----------



## alberto15 (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi sono separata.
> E non investirei mai più così tanto su una persona.


dipende da quanto volevi investirci tu. O da quanto avevi gia' investito. O anche solo per pigrizia, sai quante menate con la separazione?


----------



## alberto15 (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ecco questo, che dice anche lei, non lo capisco.. lei piu volte ha detto ero terrorizzata che scoprissi perche ero certa che mi avresti lasciato. Quindi come vedi..la paura non agisce come deterrente, specialmente su alcune persone predisposte caratterialmente al rischio.


esatto. E ti ha detto anche che "il rapporto con l'altro era solo sesso ma amo te e non ho mai messo in discussione in nostro matrimonio"? Mi sembra di averla gia' sentita da qualche parte questa storia......


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Guarda..gia detto tempo fa...la mia condizione è strana... non abbiamo distanza fisica e affettiva.. sembra di essere quelli di prima, per lei la cosa non esiste piu...sono io che ne ho ancora addosso i segni...proprio perche stiamo bene, quel mondo mi sembra assurdo... Non abbiamo calo desiderio, anzi.. e abbiamo voglia di stare insieme e fare mille cose. Ma ci sono momenti in cui mi assale tutto cio che è successo che non è poco. Certo tutto puo succedere.


Caro Eagle, alla base c'è sicuramente un grande amore, parlo da parte tua perché sei tu che scrivi, di tua moglie non posso sapere, ed è questo forte sentimento che ti fa ancora stare piacevolmente con lei. Il prezzo da pagare è quel turbamento che ti assale, più o meno forte a seconda dei momenti e di come stai tu. E fa parte del pacchetto: prendere o lasciare. Purtroppo ne fa parte e più si è amato e si ama ancora e più porti con te quel sottofondo di malinconia, quello stridore che avverti dentro, una stonatura fastidiosa di una nota...ma è normale, quindi: o ci convivi o abbandoni. Ed è tutta roba tua perché loro, se hanno fatto quello che hanno fatto non provano sensi di colpa, che è l'unico sentire che può fare loro provare quello che sente un tradito.
Sai di cosa parlo: tu l'hai provato quel senso di colpa e sai quanto sei stato male, infatti hai mollato realizzando che non sei adatto a quel genere di (brutte) cose, non per nulla  dici che non è nelle tue corde. 
Penso che sia anche questo il nodo: lo sconcerto e la delusione a prendere atto che 'loro' non sono della nostra pasta...


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Piu





alberto15 ha detto:


> esatto. E ti ha detto anche che "il rapporto con l'altro era solo sesso ma amo te e non ho mai messo in discussione in nostro matrimonio"? Mi sembra di averla gia' sentita da qualche parte questa storia......


No...ha detto ''sono stata molto confusa..non capivo cosa succedeva..per me era assurdo provare qualcosa per qualcun altro...stavo male perche sapevo che era sbagliato..ma mi faceva stare bene.. un mondo ovattato..ma mai pensato di scegliere lui al posto tuo...speravo passasse prima o poi..mi dicevo amo mio marito se lo perdo sono finita...ma poi continuavo...'' ... io non penso sia stato solo sesso...è una vera e propria storia....incontri qualcuno con il quale hai affinita diverse da quelle solite, con il.quale crei un rapporto all inizio amichevole, poi diventa importante sentirlo, condividere la giornata ecc...da li in poi ci vuol poco. E in tutto ciò non capisci che prima o poi ti si ritorce contro se torni sui tuoi passi. Se invece capisci che è quella la strada allora fai bene a fare un periodo di prova per capire. Ma nulla è gratis. Ora passata la sbornia, vedendo i risultati ottenuti non si capacita. La mia scoperta è stata per lei la liberazione...poteva finalmente prendere impegno serio a chiudere e poteva finalmente liberarsi del peso nei miei confronti.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Eagle, alla base c'è sicuramente un grande amore, parlo da parte tua perché sei tu che scrivi, di tua moglie non posso sapere, ed è questo forte sentimento che ti fa ancora stare piacevolmente con lei. Il prezzo da pagare è quel turbamento che ti assale, più o meno forte a seconda dei momenti e di come stai tu. E fa parte del pacchetto: prendere o lasciare. Purtroppo ne fa parte e più si è amato e si ama ancora e più porti con te quel sottofondo di malinconia, quello stridore che avverti dentro, una stonatura fastidiosa di una nota...ma è normale, quindi: o ci convivi o abbandoni. Ed è tutta roba tua perché loro, se hanno fatto quello che hanno fatto non provano sensi di colpa, che è l'unico sentire che può fare loro provare quello che sente un tradito.
> Sai di cosa parlo: tu l'hai provato quel senso di colpa e sai quanto sei stato male, infatti hai mollato realizzando che non sei adatto a quel genere di (brutte) cose, non per nulla  dici che non è nelle tue corde.
> Penso che sia anche questo il nodo: lo sconcerto e la delusione a prendere atto che 'loro' non sono della nostra pasta...


Si. Soprattutto capirlo dopo una vita insieme. Però io penso solo che era impossibile capirlo prima. Lei è cambiata in pochi mesi. Lo ammette anche lei. Stenta a riconiscersi, avendo un concetto di se stessa che è quella di prima. Se parliamo lei dice non sono una traditrice ho solo sbagliato, peccato che per me lo sbaglio per definizione deve essere breve nel tempo e nell agito.


----------



## alberto15 (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Piu
> No...ha detto ''sono stata molto confusa..non capivo cosa succedeva..per me era assurdo provare qualcosa per qualcun altro...stavo male perche sapevo che era sbagliato..ma mi faceva stare bene.. un mondo ovattato..ma mai pensato di scegliere lui al posto tuo...speravo passasse prima o poi..mi dicevo amo mio marito se lo perdo sono finita...ma poi continuavo...'' ... io non penso sia stato solo sesso...è una vera e propria storia....incontri qualcuno con il quale hai affinita diverse da quelle solite, con il.quale crei un rapporto all inizio amichevole, poi diventa importante sentirlo, condividere la giornata ecc...da li in poi ci vuol poco. E in tutto ciò non capisci che prima o poi ti si ritorce contro se torni sui tuoi passi. Se invece capisci che è quella la strada allora fai bene a fare un periodo di prova per capire. Ma nulla è gratis. Ora passata la sbornia, vedendo i risultati ottenuti non si capacita.


si tu lo hai spiegato meglio e in modo piu' dettagliato ma piu' o meno e' quello che intendo. La discriminante e' fondamentalmente quello che lei pensa del vostro rapporto, sia prima che dopo il tradimento e la scoperta da parte tua. Ma deve essere onesta fino in fondo. Soprattutto con se stessa. E poi con te ovviamente. Se lei era innamorata di te e ti ha tradito per sesso, per debolezza, per l'eta' che avanza (se non ora quando?) se l'occasione c'e' stata (anche dall'altra parte ci deve essere qualcuno che fa il "tentatore") ma lei fondamentalmente e' innamorata di te e quello che ha fatto risulta un dettaglio, allora hai gli elementi per continuare. Se lei invece era innamorata dell'altro e programmava una vita insieme e/o ha fatto cose con lui che con te non si sarebbe nemmeno sognata allora la vedo piu' dura, ma non impossibile.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Piu
> No...ha detto ''sono stata molto confusa..non capivo cosa succedeva..per me era assurdo provare qualcosa per qualcun altro...stavo male perche sapevo che era sbagliato..ma mi faceva stare bene.. un mondo ovattato..ma mai pensato di scegliere lui al posto tuo...speravo passasse prima o poi..mi dicevo amo mio marito se lo perdo sono finita...ma poi continuavo...'' ... io non penso sia stato solo sesso...è una vera e propria storia....incontri qualcuno con il quale hai affinita diverse da quelle solite, con il.quale crei un rapporto all inizio amichevole, poi diventa importante sentirlo, condividere la giornata ecc...da li in poi ci vuol poco. E in tutto ciò non capisci che prima o poi ti si ritorce contro se torni sui tuoi passi. Se invece capisci che è quella la strada allora fai bene a fare un periodo di prova per capire. Ma nulla è gratis. Ora passata la sbornia, vedendo i risultati ottenuti non si capacita.


Boh ... sta dicendo che non era capace di intendere e di volere  ?
Dai, non sarà stata sempre sotto l’influenza dell’alcol. 
Dicono tutti che non sapevano cosa stavano facendo.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Piu
> No...ha detto ''sono stata molto confusa..non capivo cosa succedeva..per me era assurdo provare qualcosa per qualcun altro...stavo male perche sapevo che era sbagliato..ma mi faceva stare bene.. un mondo ovattato..ma mai pensato di scegliere lui al posto tuo...speravo passasse prima o poi..mi dicevo amo mio marito se lo perdo sono finita...ma poi continuavo...'' ... io non penso sia stato solo sesso...è una vera e propria storia....incontri qualcuno con il quale hai affinita diverse da quelle solite, con il.quale crei un rapporto all inizio amichevole, poi diventa importante sentirlo, condividere la giornata ecc...da li in poi ci vuol poco. E in tutto ciò non capisci che prima o poi ti si ritorce contro se torni sui tuoi passi. Se invece capisci che è quella la strada allora fai bene a fare un periodo di prova per capire. Ma nulla è gratis. Ora passata la sbornia, vedendo i risultati ottenuti non si capacita.


Era coinvolta, ai limiti dell'innamoramento. Ora le è passata.
Anche se mi sembra strano del tutto.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era coinvolta, ai limiti dell'innamoramento. Ora le è passata.
> Anche se mi sembra strano del tutto.


Non ai limiti. Innamorata. Secondo me capita benissimo... Soprattutto è difficile staccarsene perche hai il quotidiano...è una vera e propria storia, un fidanzamento. ....cosa ti sembra strano?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Soprattutto capirlo dopo una vita insieme. Però io penso solo che era impossibile capirlo prima. Lei è cambiata in pochi mesi. Lo ammette anche lei. Stenta a riconiscersi, avendo un concetto di se stessa che è quella di prima. Se parliamo lei dice non sono una traditrice ho solo sbagliato, peccato che per me lo sbaglio per definizione deve essere breve nel tempo e nell agito.


Ti chiedo scusa, ti è sfuggita una mia domanda. 
Lei è economicamente dipendente da te ?
Perché tu dici che lei sa mentire bene e se fai 2+2 si potrebbe dedurre che è tornata innamorata di te per comodo.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ai limiti. Innamorata. Secondo me capita benissimo... Soprattutto è difficile staccarsene perche hai il quotidiano...è una vera e propria storia, un fidanzamento. ....cosa ti sembra strano?


A me sembra strano che dopo essere stata innamorata dell’altro si scopre innamorata di te.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si tu lo hai spiegato meglio e in modo piu' dettagliato ma piu' o meno e' quello che intendo. La discriminante e' fondamentalmente quello che lei pensa del vostro rapporto, sia prima che dopo il tradimento e la scoperta da parte tua. Ma deve essere onesta fino in fondo. Soprattutto con se stessa. E poi con te ovviamente. Se lei era innamorata di te e ti ha tradito per sesso, per debolezza, per l'eta' che avanza (se non ora quando?) se l'occasione c'e' stata (anche dall'altra parte ci deve essere qualcuno che fa il "tentatore") ma lei fondamentalmente e' innamorata di te e quello che ha fatto risulta un dettaglio, allora hai gli elementi per continuare. Se lei invece era innamorata dell'altro e programmava una vita insieme e/o ha fatto cose con lui che con te non si sarebbe nemmeno sognata allora la vedo piu' dura, ma non impossibile.


Niente di tutto ciò. Ha detto nemmeno lontanamente pensato a una vita insieme..tra l altro su alcuni aspetti sono molto diversi..antitetici perché conosco purtroppo lui. Io penso invece che dopo mio tradimento si è appoggiata a qualcuno, avra sentito l ego urlare vendetta, e ha dato spazio. Salvo poi finirci dentro con tutte le scarpe, proprio perché non professionista del tradimento...


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ai limiti. Innamorata. Secondo me capita benissimo... Soprattutto è difficile staccarsene perche hai il quotidiano...è una vera e propria storia, un fidanzamento. ....cosa ti sembra strano?


Che un innamoramento di due anni passi perché si viene scoperti.
Dovrebbe essere il contrario. Proprio l'obbligo di non vedersi dovrebbe accendere ulteriormente il desiderio di farlo.
E verso di te dovrebbe esserci anche del rancore per averla obbligata a fare una scelta.
Insomma, se si è innamorati si soffre a perdere l'oggetto dell'amore.
A meno che lei non volesse già uscirne fuori, fosse stanca e con la scoperta si sia tolto quello che ormai era un peso.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Niente di tutto ciò. Ha detto nemmeno lontanamente pensato a una vita insieme..tra l altro su alcuni aspetti sono molto diversi..antitetici perché conosco purtroppo lui. Io penso invece che dopo mio tradimento si è appoggiata a qualcuno, avra sentito l ego urlare vendetta, e ha dato spazio. Salvo poi finirci dentro con tutte le scarpe, proprio perché non professionista del tradimento...


Questo è possibile.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa, ti è sfuggita una mia domanda.
> Lei è economicamente dipendente da te ?
> Perché tu dici che lei sa mentire bene e se fai 2+2 si potrebbe dedurre che è tornata innamorata di te per comodo.


No autosufficiente ora...la mia sensazione è che è veramente innamorata...ma che la sua sbandata l ha avuta ...anche aiutata dal mondo fatato che si crea... il mio problema non è ora..ma il passato recente.. che è uno zaino pesante.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Niente di tutto ciò. Ha detto nemmeno lontanamente pensato a una vita insieme..tra l altro su alcuni aspetti sono molto diversi..antitetici perché conosco purtroppo lui. Io penso invece che dopo mio tradimento si è appoggiata a qualcuno, avra sentito l ego urlare vendetta, e ha dato spazio. Salvo poi finirci dentro con tutte le scarpe, proprio perché non professionista del tradimento...


Le hai dato licenza di tradire, ma l'interesse verso questa persona già c'era, forse.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Niente di tutto ciò. Ha detto nemmeno lontanamente pensato a una vita insieme..tra l altro su alcuni aspetti sono molto diversi..antitetici perché conosco purtroppo lui. Io penso invece che dopo mio tradimento si è appoggiata a qualcuno, avra sentito l ego urlare vendetta, e ha dato spazio. Salvo poi finirci dentro con tutte le scarpe, proprio perché non professionista del tradimento...
> [/QUOTE
> Quanto tempo è passato dalla tua confessione fino all’inizio della sua storia  ?


----------



## alberto15 (4 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> A me sembra strano che dopo essere stata innamorata dell’altro si scopre innamorata di te.


Fattibilissimo invece


----------



## alberto15 (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Niente di tutto ciò. Ha detto nemmeno lontanamente pensato a una vita insieme..tra l altro su alcuni aspetti sono molto diversi..antitetici perché conosco purtroppo lui. Io penso invece che dopo mio tradimento si è appoggiata a qualcuno, avra sentito l ego urlare vendetta, e ha dato spazio. Salvo poi finirci dentro con tutte le scarpe, proprio perché non professionista del tradimento...


quindi era la prima "soluzione" quella che lei ha applicato. Era solo sesso, giustificato dal fatto che tu l'avevi tradita precedentemente. Perche' tu fai fatica a superare il suo tradimento e lei non dovrebbe far fatica a superare il tuo? Perche' il tuo era solo sesso? Anche il suo......


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che un innamoramento di due anni passi perché si viene scoperti.
> Dovrebbe essere il contrario. Proprio l'obbligo di non vedersi dovrebbe accendere ulteriormente il desiderio di farlo.
> E verso di te dovrebbe esserci anche del rancore per averla obbligata a fare una scelta.
> Insomma, se si è innamorati si soffre a perdere l'oggetto dell'amore.
> A meno che lei non volesse già uscirne fuori, fosse stanca e con la scoperta si sia tolto quello che ormai era un peso.


Ultima parte...al 100 per cento...avevo dei segnali in tal senso...di chi non riusciva a dare strappo finale ...è cmq un addio...e poi penso che l altro fosse perso proprio..e lei volendo bene non riusciva a premere stop. La scoperta le ha permesso di metterlo in riga, di tornare serena da me perché finalmente trasparente, e di prendere un impegno con se stessa...tutti passaggi giustissimi...ma che devi fare da sola...secondo me. Il mio aiuto posso dartelo all inizio, quando stai vacillando, non dopo a cose piu che fatte


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le hai dato licenza di tradire, ma l'interesse verso questa persona già c'era, forse.


No, non lo conosceva. Licenza forse si. Lei dice no..ma sec me sottovaluta


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Fattibilissimo invece


 
Mah.
Forse non è il termine giusto.
Il presunto innamoramento è conseguenza della paura di perdere il tradito. Toglie tutte quelle incrostazioni sedimentate negli anni che ci fanno dare per scontato chi abbiamo davanti. Bisogna vedere quanto dura.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

2 anni...in cui spesso rinfacciava..giustamente. per me, cosi come per lei ora, era roba passata.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quindi era la prima "soluzione" quella che lei ha applicato. Era solo sesso, giustificato dal fatto che tu l'avevi tradita precedentemente. Perche' tu fai fatica a superare il suo tradimento e lei non dovrebbe far fatica a superare il tuo? Perche' il tuo era solo sesso? Anche il suo......


Il mio come il suo non era solo sesso...a parte che a me manco c è stato...solo un incontro fugace nemmeno piacevole...è stato un innamoramento ...basta poco..attrazione fisica, simpatia, intesa mentale e predisposizione al momento perche molti litigi a casa. Una differenza sostanziale è che io per un anno le chiedevo se ci fosse qualcuno e negava evidenze. Un altra è che siano stati partner sessuali fissi per mesi...e non è digeribilisimo, per gelosia, per profondo senso di menzogna, ecc


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Forse non è il termine giusto.
> Il presunto innamoramento è conseguenza della paura di perdere il tradito. Toglie tutte quelle incrostazioni sedimentate negli anni che ci fanno dare per scontato chi abbiamo davanti. Bisogna vedere quanto dura.


Concordo. Pero per ora per due anni la percezione è che sia spontanea e terrorizzata dal potermi perdere, soprattutto perche sente di avermici spinto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Credo che ci si debba intendere su cosa si intenda per innamoramento.
Ci sono vari gradi di trasporto verso le persone che si chiamano con la stessa parola.
A volte si sottovaluta e a volte si sopravvaluta quello che si prova.
Le emozioni danno reazioni simili che non è facile comprendere e denominare. 
Spesso si usa il termine complicità, che a me non piace, per indicare una intesa particolare a due, segreta e che fa sentire compresi e accolti, ma la si può provare dandosi di gomito per criticare chi passa o un collega o un capo, si può provare tra complici di una rapina, si prova ascoltando una canzone a cui si dà un significato comune, si prova quando si guarda insieme il proprio figlio, quando si parla di un film o un libro che si è apprezzato o perché ci si mette d’accordo segretamente per un incontro.
Il bisogno di condivisione e appartenenza è fortissimo negli umani, ma lo si può provare in curva, facendo una carica, cantando a un concerto, partecipando a una manifestazione, stando in una banda di teppisti, facendo volontariato.
Definire innamoramento ciò che si prova non dice altro che si prova un moto dell’animo.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che ci si debba intendere su cosa si intenda per innamoramento.
> Ci sono vari gradi di trasporto verso le persone che si chiamano con la stessa parola.
> A volte si sottovaluta e a volte si sopravvaluta quello che si prova.
> Le emozioni danno reazioni simili che non è facile comprendere e denominare.
> ...


Secondo me innamorarsi in tal senso è facilissimo. Basta una collega carina, che frequenti di più per un progetto, inizi a condividere le passioni o problemi..e..stai bene..nemmeno pensi al sesso.. hai una sensazione di benessere...se poi sei ricambiato...corteggiato.. ci vuol poco a mio avviso a non legarsi...a sentirsi vicino ancora di piu dicendo cosa ci sta succedendo... ecc ecc...e incomincia il muro di omissioni a casa. Se poi hai un po di aria di casa pesante per problemi di mutuo, figli, lavoro...bingo. ci vuole maturità e carattere per evitare di fare e farsi del male


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Secondo me innamorarsi in tal senso è facilissimo. Basta una collega carina, che frequenti di più per un progetto, inizi a condividere le passioni o problemi..e..stai bene..nemmeno pensi al sesso.. hai una sensazione di benessere...se poi sei ricambiato...corteggiato.. ci vuol poco a mio avviso a non legarsi...a sentirsi vicino ancora di piu dicendo cosa ci sta succedendo... ecc ecc...e incomincia il muro di omissioni a casa. Se poi hai un po di aria di casa pesante per problemi di mutuo, figli, lavoro...bingo.


Infatti le emozioni vanno valutate.
Non è lo stesso tipo di appartenenza fare i teppisti o fare volontariato.
Bisogna valutare e scegliere.
Ma credo che a volte le relazioni siano come bigné che si crede di poter gustare senza danni, invece nascondono eroina nella crema e ci si ritrova dipendenti.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Secondo me innamorarsi in tal senso è facilissimo. Basta una collega carina, che frequenti di più per un progetto, inizi a condividere le passioni o problemi..e..stai bene..nemmeno pensi al sesso.. hai una sensazione di benessere...se poi sei ricambiato...corteggiato.. ci vuol poco a mio avviso a non legarsi...a sentirsi vicino ancora di piu dicendo cosa ci sta succedendo... ecc ecc...e incomincia il muro di omissioni a casa. Se poi hai un po di aria di casa pesante per problemi di mutuo, figli, lavoro...bingo. ci vuole maturità e carattere per evitare di fare e farsi del male


L'innamoramento arriva quando quella collega vuoi vederla più spesso, sempre più spesso, ti manca quando non c'è e cominci a desiderarla, la vedi in ogni film, ci pensi più spesso del resto delle cose e non te ne frega più niente degli oggetti e dei problemi comuni o di politica.


----------



## void (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Soprattutto capirlo dopo una vita insieme. Però io penso solo che era impossibile capirlo prima. Lei è cambiata in pochi mesi. Lo ammette anche lei. Stenta a riconiscersi, avendo un concetto di se stessa che è quella di prima. Se parliamo lei dice non sono una traditrice ho solo sbagliato, peccato che per me lo sbaglio per definizione deve essere breve nel tempo e nell agito.


Se posso darti un parere, da traditore nn professionista, quando ti ci trovi inventi 1000 ipocrite scuse con te stesso per giustificare quello che stai facendo. Alla fine finisci per crederci. Lo fai perché ti da una emozione superiore al senso di colpa che ne deriva. Poi, ci sta che ti innamori irreversibilmente della persona con cui tradisci, oppure che sia solo una infatuazione che passa con il brusco e traumatico ritorno alla realtà dovuto alla scoperta del tradimento od alla acquisizione della consapevolezza del rischio di perdere il tuo partner ufficiale per sempre. Allora esci dalla bolla.
È giustificabile tutto ciò? Non lo so, ma se succede e da parte del traditore c'è la volontà di ricostruire, l'unico modo per uscirne è fare piazza pulita, ripartire da zero. La vita ci cambia ogni giorno, dopo 20 anni di matrimonio non si è più quelli di prima, a prescindere dal tradimento, il tradimento accelera la presa d'atto di quel cambiamento e lo espone in modo violento.
Così non c'è altra possibilità che non accettare di essere due persone diverse da prima e costruire (non ricostruire) su questo presupposto. E non è detto che questo processo sia del tutto negativo.
Se invece vivi il presente e pianifichi il futuro sulla base di quello che è stato (che mi sembra la tua attuale situazione) non ce la puoi fare. Hai mai lavato una macchia di caffè da una camicia bianca? Puoi farlo 20 volte ma torna sempre fuori. O getti via la camicia o inizi a vedere la macchia come parte integrante della camicia stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'innamoramento arriva quando quella collega vuoi vederla più spesso, sempre più spesso, ti manca quando non c'è e cominci a desiderarla, la vedi in ogni film, ci pensi più spesso del resto delle cose e non te ne frega più niente degli oggetti e dei problemi comuni o di politica.


È rincoglionimrnto non innamoramento soprattutto passati i 15 anni e con delle responsabilità


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'innamoramento arriva quando quella collega vuoi vederla più spesso, sempre più spesso, ti manca quando non c'è e cominci a desiderarla, la vedi in ogni film, ci pensi più spesso del resto delle cose e non te ne frega più niente degli oggetti e dei problemi comuni o di politica.


Questa descrizione riporta tutto a una serie di emozioni, indipendentemente da ogni valutazione.
Ma è una descrizione che va bene anche per l’eroina o altre dipendenze.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È rincoglionimrnto non innamoramento soprattutto passati i 15 anni e con delle responsabilità


L'innamoramento prevede il rincoglionimento, spesso.
Se viaggi con il freno a mano tirato... non sei innamorata.
Sei coinvolta, hai desiderio, voglia di una persona. Ma non sei innamorata.
Viaggi su un piano razionale che l'innamoramento esclude, proprio a livello biochimico.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa descrizione riporta tutto a una serie di emozioni, indipendentemente da ogni valutazione.
> Ma è una descrizione che va bene anche per l’eroina o altre dipendenze.


Certo, perché stimola i neurotrasmettitori.
L'innamoramento è "perdere la testa", ovvero raggiungere uno stato d'euforia che prelude all'avvicinamento dell'altro.
E' uno stratagemma che la natura ha inventato per far sì che due persone diverse vengano attirate l'una dall'altra.
E' totalmente irrazionale, quasi come una patologia psichiatrica.
Rispetto a questa, passa col tempo.
Ci sono studi psichiatrici interessanti sui meccanismi d'azione dell'innamoramento.


----------



## Foglia (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Concordo. Pero per ora per due anni la percezione è che sia spontanea e terrorizzata dal potermi perdere, soprattutto perche sente di avermici spinto.


Sentirla "terrorizzata" alla sola idea di  "perderti" e' un fatto che ti rincuora? Rafforza in qualche modo la misura di quello che senti essere il tuo valore per lei?
Comunque io non penso che uno o una tradisca  "per smarrimento". Penso piuttosto che una volta che si prende  "il via" si dia semplicemente atto che tradire l'altro sia ben più di una possibilità  "sulla carta". E peraltro... Non è una  "penitenza". Credo che il terrore subentri non per paura di non avere più una certa disponibilità del coniuge, ma quando per svariati motivi non si vuole giungere alla separazione. Quindi non  "ho ferito mio marito", ma più concretamente  "ho messo a repentaglio la serenità mia e dei figli  (quando ci sono)". Se si arriva  (in qualunque modo si arriva) ad attuare un certo tipo di tradimento, si è già passata la fase in cui alla mancanza di onestà si collega un "eh NO, penso a mio marito". Non ci si pensa proprio in termini diversi dal rischio. E basta anche una sola volta, perché l'altro non ti veda più come uno da non tradire, ma come un ostacolo da non fare cadere. Alle volte non è neppure necessario passare per le corna, per realizzare che è profondamente cambiato questo meccanismo. A quel punto magari da fuori non cambia nulla o poco, ma da dentro diventa un po' come per il lavoratore  (pure buon dipendente) che magari valuta che fermarsi due ore in più per tot in più in busta paga a fine mese semplicemente non gli conviene.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Copio da un sito  (non ho il libro sottomano, ma il concetto è lo stesso)
"Quando ci innamoriamo si attiva tutta una serie di meccanismi psicologici e biochimici che rendono l’innamoramento molto simile alla dipendenza da sostanze. L’eccitazione fisiologica e sessuale, il bisogno costante e impellente dell’altro, l’accelerazione psicomotoria sono tutti meccanismi tipici che si attivano quando nel nostro corpo sono presenti dosi massicce di Dopamina, Noradrenalina e Feniletilamina (PEA). Questi stessi neurotrasmettitori si attivano in soggetti che soffrono di una dipendenza da sostanze e così come questi soggetti , anche gli innamorati sentono che la loro condizione è simile ad una vera e propria dipendenza. Uno studio condotto su coppie di soggetti che si dichiaravano felicemente accoppiati ed euforici ha rilevato la presenza di metaboliti urinari di PEA. La presenza di questi neurotrasmettitori, fortunatamente, non è duratura e lascia ben presto spazio a sostanze meno “eccitanti” che, però,  garantiscono stabilità al rapporto. Le sostanze in questione sono ossitocina per la donna e vasopressina per l’uomo. Tali neurotrasmettitori rappresentano i correlati biochimici di stati d’animo quali l’affetto, la dedizione, la cura per l’altro e vengono attivati dall’abbraccio e dalle carezze. E’ interessante notare che nelle coppie di innamorati che vivono separati o hanno incontri intermittenti, i neurotrasmettitori tipici dell’innamoramento e dell’infatuazione (PEA) sembrano perdurare molto più a lungo e lasciare spazio solo molto più tardi ai neurotrasmettitori tipici del “legame stabile”."


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

"Un gruppo di ricercatori dell’Università di Pisa ha pubblicato sulla rivista “Psychoneuroendocrinology” i risultati di una ricerca che dimostra come, durante la fase dell’innamoramento, i livelli di testosterone aumentino nelle donne e diminuiscano negli uomini. Negli uomini, contrariamente a quanto si potrebbe supporre, si abbassano i livelli di testosterone, l’ormone maschile che comanda alcuni comportamenti aggressivi, tipicamente maschili, o gli impulsi sessuali. Si spiegherebbe così “l’addolcimento” che si verifica con l’innamoramento anche nei più agguerriti. Nelle donne, invece, avviene esattamente il contrario, il testosterone cioè aumenta. Ecco perché le donne innamorate avrebbero più temperamento. Si spiega così un altro luogo comune che vorrebbe gli uomini sempre in balia della volontà delle donne, in particolare all’inizio del rapporto, e per questo derisi dagli amici. Una strategia che la responsabile della ricerca, Donatella Marazziti – definisce di sopravvivenza, perché nella fase dell’innamoramento lo stare insieme, dunque il venirsi incontro viene considerato la maggiore priorità. Per arrivare a questa conclusione i ricercatori hanno analizzato 12 uomini e altrettante donne innamorati, seguiti per i primi sei mesi della relazione e messi a confronto con altri 24 volontari, di entrambi i sessi, che erano single oppure avevano un rapporto di lunga durata o stabile. Un’altra osservazione riguarda l’ormone dello stress, i cui livelli per gli innamorati, a prescindere dal sesso, aumentano. Come a dire che l’inizio di una relazione è ugualmente stressante per uomini e donne."


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Insomma, se non avete mal di stomaco, mal di pancia, generati dal stress, se voi donne non vi sentite più determinate e aggressive e voi uomini più dolci e scemi, non siete realmente e chimicamente innamorati.
Secondo definizione.
Lo stratagemma dell'innamoramento è necessario per far avvicinare i due generi stemperandone le caratteristiche.
E' un meccanismo di riproduzione.
Particolare la questione del testosterone, molto indicativa. Solo durante l'innamoramento si fanno cose che in altre situazioni non si farebbero mai.
Attenzione al genere, poi: uomini e donne si innamorano in maniera differente, comportandosi diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Insomma, se non avete mal di stomaco, mal di pancia, se voi donne non vi sentite più determinate e aggressive e voi uomini più dolci e scemi, non siete realmente e chimicamente innamorati.
> Secondo definizione.


Vero tutto. Ed è quello che intendevo.
Però rimane che abbiamo anche la razionalità che ci deve far valutare cosa scatena quella produzione ormonale.
Altrimenti andremo a giustificare qualunque azione.


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'innamoramento prevede il rincoglionimento, spesso.
> Se viaggi con il freno a mano tirato... non sei innamorata.
> Sei coinvolta, hai desiderio, voglia di una persona. Ma non sei innamorata.
> Viaggi su un piano razionale che l'innamoramento esclude, proprio a livello biochimico.


Esatto.
Solo che il pensiero comune, oggi, vuole che abbiamo sempre pieno controllo di tutto, per questo è ormai imperante la demonizzazione di certe sensazioni.
Anche il discorso di @Brunetta è in linea con questo pensiero dominante. 
Io invece direi che bisognerebbe rivalutare non solo la perdita di controllo dell'innamoramento, ma tutte le dipendenze in generale


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero tutto. Ed è quello che intendevo.
> Però rimane che abbiamo anche la razionalità che ci deve far valutare cosa scatena quella produzione ormonale.
> Altrimenti andremo a giustificare qualunque azione.


Eh, la razionalità ce l'hai adesso, davanti a una tastiera. 
Perché si tradisce e si fanno cose impensabili nell'occasione?
Perché l'innamoramento che talvolta c'è nel tradimento fa perdere di vista tutto il resto.
Diventa prioritario vedere la persona oggetto dell'innamoramento.
Poi passa e diventa amore, e allora tutto si ammorbidisce.
Si cambia anche, dopo.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sentirla "terrorizzata" alla sola idea di  "perderti" e' un fatto che ti rincuora? Rafforza in qualche modo la misura di quello che senti essere il tuo valore per lei?
> Comunque io non penso che uno o una tradisca  "per smarrimento". Penso piuttosto che una volta che si prende  "il via" si dia semplicemente atto che tradire l'altro sia ben più di una possibilità  "sulla carta". E peraltro... Non è una  "penitenza". Credo che il terrore subentri non per paura di non avere più una certa disponibilità del coniuge, ma quando per svariati motivi non si vuole giungere alla separazione. Quindi non  "ho ferito mio marito", ma più concretamente  "ho messo a repentaglio la serenità mia e dei figli  (quando ci sono)". Se si arriva  (in qualunque modo si arriva) ad attuare un certo tipo di tradimento, si è già passata la fase in cui alla mancanza di onestà si collega un "eh NO, penso a mio marito". Non ci si pensa proprio in termini diversi dal rischio. E basta anche una sola volta, perché l'altro non ti veda più come uno da non tradire, ma come un ostacolo da non fare cadere. Alle volte non è neppure necessario passare per le corna, per realizzare che è profondamente cambiato questo meccanismo. A quel punto magari da fuori non cambia nulla o poco, ma da dentro diventa un po' come per il lavoratore  (pure buon dipendente) che magari valuta che fermarsi due ore in più per tot in più in busta paga a fine mese semplicemente non gli conviene.


Be sentirla che ha paura di perdermi sì mi rincuora. A te no? Certo se dopo un tradimento non avverti manco che non vuole perderti..bo...di che parliamo? È proprio la base. Il senso di colpa di aver ferito ce l ha ora..eccome. nel mentre semplicemente pensava se non lo sa non soffre.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Esatto.
> *Solo che il pensiero comune, oggi, vuole che abbiamo sempre pieno controllo di tutto, per questo è ormai imperante la demonizzazione di certe sensazioni.*
> Anche il discorso di @Brunetta è in linea con questo pensiero dominante.
> Io invece direi che bisognerebbe rivalutare non solo la perdita di controllo dell'innamoramento, ma tutte le dipendenze in generale


Ci innamoriamo pochissime volte nella vita, più spesso da giovani, quando ci sono più occasioni, ma capita anche spesso intorno ai 40/50, nella seconda adolescenza.
Dopo ci si vergogna anche un po', magari, di quanto si fosse scemi, per cui si tende a cancellare quelle sensazioni e a non svelarle.
In fin dei conti quando vediamo due innamorati in giro ci viene da pensare che siano scemi. O pazzi.
Loro però sono felici.
Sono condizioni temporanee.
Piacevolissime, a cui ci si deve abbandonare, se si può. Nient'altro.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be sentirla che ha paura di perdermi sì mi rincuora. A te no? Certo se dopo un tradimento non avverti manco che non vuole perderti..bo...di che parliamo? È proprio la base


Se vogliamo guardare la tua situazione con occhio scientifico, tua moglie si è innamorata dell'altro, ha avuto tutte le trasformazioni biochimiche del caso, dopo due anni era nella fase discendente. E' quello il momento della scelta: se l'innamoramento si è trasformato in amore, si sceglie l'amante.
Se non è accaduto, si sceglie il marito.
Il rischio della perdita prevede alcune risposte chimiche diverse dall'innamoramento, ma ugualmente capaci di legare due persone.
Detto tra noi, il vero problema ora sei tu.
Hai un livello di stress molto alto. Confligge con i meccanismi dell'amore.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero tutto. Ed è quello che intendevo.
> Però rimane che abbiamo anche la razionalità che ci deve far valutare cosa scatena quella produzione ormonale.
> Altrimenti andremo a giustificare qualunque azione.


Non tutti sono razionali in egual modo...purtroppo. e guarda caso una caratteristica mia è la razionalità e di mia moglie è l'impulsivita. Devo dire ci siamo sempre compensati...era utile. Ora ci ha diviso.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se vogliamo guardare la tua situazione con occhio scientifico, tua moglie si è innamorata dell'altro, ha avuto tutte le trasformazioni biochimiche del caso, dopo due anni era nella fase discendente. E' quello il momento della scelta: se l'innamoramento si è trasformato in amore, si sceglie l'amante.
> Se non è accaduto, si sceglie il marito.
> Il rischio della perdita prevede alcune risposte chimiche diverse dall'innamoramento, ma ugualmente capaci di legare due persone.
> Detto tra noi, il vero problema ora sei tu.
> Hai un livello di stress molto alto. Confligge con i meccanismi dell'amore.


Diagnosi perfetta..la cura?


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Diagnosi perfetta..la cura?


Eh, quella non te la posso dare io.
Ti posso dire che anch'io ho vissuto quello stress e ha fatto malissimo al rapporto.
Diciamo che la vasopressina è anche l'ormone della fedeltà, che si abbassa molto in situazioni come quelle che io e te abbiamo vissuto. Per fortuna sia vasopressina che ossitocina nelle donne aumentano con il contatto fisico.
In pratica se questi due ormoni scendono cala il benessere dato dall'amore e si diventa predisposti a innamorarsi di qualcun'altra, ma se restano alti manterrete l'amore e la fedeltà.
Il consiglio pertanto è... abbracciatevi, baciatevi, siate teneri e scopate tanto e bene.
E' l'unico modo.
Nel mio caso la mazzata l'ha data infatti l'astinenza sessuale.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, quella non te la posso dare io.
> Ti posso dire che anch'io ho vissuto quello stress e ha fatto malissimo al rapporto.
> Diciamo che la vasopressina è anche l'ormone della fedeltà, che si abbassa molto in situazioni come quelle che io e te abbiamo vissuto. Per fortuna sia vasopressina che ossitocina nelle donne aumentano con il contatto fisico.
> In pratica se questi due ormoni scendono cala il benessere dato dall'amore e si diventa predisposti a innamorarsi di qualcun'altra, ma se restano alti manterrete l'amore e la fedeltà.
> ...


Già stiamo adottando la prescrizione...e alla grande ...infatti il problema è quando si è lontani....nel quotidiano dove ti vedi giusto a cena. Finesettimana...o vacanze si sta da dio.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Già stiamo adottando la prescrizione...e alla grande ...infatti il problema è quando si è lontani....nel quotidiano dove ti vedi giusto a cena. Wd...o vacanze si sta da dio.


Perfetto.
Se questo tuo stress si fa troppo sentire... ricordati che esiste anche la chimica farmaceutica.


----------



## Foglia (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be sentirla che ha paura di perdermi sì mi rincuora. A te no? Certo se dopo un tradimento non avverti manco che non vuole perderti..bo...di che parliamo? È proprio la base


Non lo so, non ho mai vissuto con uno terrorizzato dal perdermi. Più che altro non si sarebbe mai aspettato che alle parole ad un certo punto seguissero i fatti, ma è tutt'altra cosa. Dubito che troverei rincuorante il  "terrore" di perdermi, o meglio magari lo avrei trovato rincuorante come reazione  "a caldo". Ma non a freddo. A freddo più che alla stregua di un lenitivo per il cuore forse lo vedrei come una domanda atta a capire da dove viene tutto quel potere. Mi sentirei insomma in una sorta di  "gioco di forza", in cui peraltro se al mio fare  "buuuh...!" corrispondesse una sincope dell'altro non mi sentirei particolarmente a mio agio. Ovviamente non parlo del giorno dopo la scoperta, ma di un tempo successivo all'essersi già detti cosa  "si fa", di quelle corna.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, la razionalità ce l'hai adesso, davanti a una tastiera.
> Perché si tradisce e si fanno cose impensabili nell'occasione?
> Perché l'innamoramento che talvolta c'è nel tradimento fa perdere di vista tutto il resto.
> Diventa prioritario vedere la persona oggetto dell'innamoramento.
> ...


È per la capacità di valutazione delle emozioni, non controllo o annullamento, che non si dà una testata a chi ci contraddice o non si urlano improperi ai bambini.
Certo c’è chi è in costante balìa delle emozioni, ma non credo che sia un modello.
Infatti chi segue gli impulsi senza controllo poi cerca di giustificarsi dicendo che ha perso il controllo.
Teorizzare che sia opportuno farlo è solo un alibi quando riguarda noi, naturalmente poi non ci piace quando siamo noi le vittime degli impulsi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be sentirla che ha paura di perdermi sì mi rincuora. A te no? Certo se dopo un tradimento non avverti manco che non vuole perderti..bo...di che parliamo? È proprio la base. Il senso di colpa di aver ferito ce l ha ora..eccome. nel mentre semplicemente pensava se non lo sa non soffre.


A me sembra una cosa molto importante.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non tutti sono razionali in egual modo...purtroppo. e guarda caso una caratteristica mia è la razionalità e di mia moglie è l'impulsivita. Devo dire ci siamo sempre compensati...era utile. Ora ci ha diviso.


Io sono molto impulsiva.
Ma non sono in balìa degli impulsi. E se agisco sul l’impulso dopo ci ragiono su e chiedo anche scusa.
Scuse ne ho ricevute poche.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ci innamoriamo pochissime volte nella vita, più spesso da giovani, quando ci sono più occasioni, ma capita anche spesso intorno ai 40/50, nella seconda adolescenza.
> Dopo ci si vergogna anche un po', magari, di quanto si fosse scemi, per cui si tende a cancellare quelle sensazioni e a non svelarle.
> In fin dei conti quando vediamo due innamorati in giro ci viene da pensare che siano scemi. O pazzi.
> Loro però sono felici.
> ...


Certo!
Ci mancherebbe!
Ma non giustifica il far del male.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Diagnosi perfetta..la cura?


Te la do io: non rimuginare.


----------



## void (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, perché stimola i neurotrasmettitori.
> L'innamoramento è "perdere la testa", ovvero raggiungere uno stato d'euforia che prelude all'avvicinamento dell'altro.
> E' uno stratagemma che la natura ha inventato per far sì che due persone diverse vengano attirate l'una dall'altra.
> E' totalmente irrazionale, quasi come una patologia psichiatrica.
> ...


Esiste anche una chimica dei sentimenti, materia affascinante che riporta a terra l'aulica visione dell'amore.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È per la capacità di valutazione delle emozioni, non controllo o annullamento, che non si dà una testata a chi ci contraddice o non si urlano improperi ai bambini.
> *Certo c’è chi è in costante balìa delle emozion*i, ma non credo che sia un modello.
> Infatti chi segue gli impulsi senza controllo poi cerca di giustificarsi dicendo che ha perso il controllo.
> Teorizzare che sia opportuno farlo è solo un alibi quando riguarda noi, naturalmente poi non ci piace quando siamo noi le vittime degli impulsi.


Stiamo parlando di un meccanismo naturale, raro e episodico, quale l'innamoramento.
Non può essere costante.
Costante può essere il desiderio di trombare nell'uomo, almeno fino a una certa età e a un certo livello di testosterone, ma non è innamoramento.
Un tradimento per innamoramento è raro e unico.
E' quello che determina l'esclusività, la scelta esclusiva.
Ci si innamora di una sola persona alla volta.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Esiste anche una chimica dei sentimenti, materia affascinante che riporta a terra l'aulica visione dell'amore.


Esattamente.
Il sesso e i sentimenti sono prima di tutto meccanismi riproduttivi, su cui si sono innestate letture e interpretazioni spesso ridondanti.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo!
> Ci mancherebbe!
> Ma non giustifica il far del male.


Perché l'etica, che definisce il male e il bene, è filosofia, non scienza.
L'etica si sovrappone ai meccanismi naturali determinandoli, non spiegandoli.
Ci si può opporre, con sofferenza, a un innamoramento, certo.
Sempre che si abbiamo delle buone ragioni per farlo.
Se una persona ti confessa un tradimento o ti tratta male, quelle buone ragioni... non le trovi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di un meccanismo naturale, raro e episodico, quale l'innamoramento.
> Non può essere costante.
> Costante può essere il desiderio di trombare nell'uomo, almeno fino a una certa età e a un certo livello di testosterone, ma non è innamoramento.
> Un tradimento per innamoramento è raro e unico.
> ...


Concordo su tutto.
Però si può ragionare e consapevolmente seguire il sentimento, che non è certo un vago insieme di emozioni


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'innamoramento prevede il rincoglionimento, spesso.
> Se viaggi con il freno a mano tirato... non sei innamorata.
> Sei coinvolta, hai desiderio, voglia di una persona. Ma non sei innamorata.
> Viaggi su un piano razionale che l'innamoramento esclude, proprio a livello biochimico.


Non è il freno a mano tirato . È usare la testa non come un adolescente e che si hanno responsabilità. A meno di non essere liberi. Però per me quelle sono sensazioni che non chiamo innamoramento. Ma è tanto bello crederci


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> Però si può ragionare e consapevolmente seguire il sentimento, che non è certo un vago insieme di emozioni


Ecco appunto 
Se no ogni atto compiuto si giustifica con l’innamoramento


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'innamoramento prevede il rincoglionimento, spesso.
> Se viaggi con il freno a mano tirato... non sei innamorata.
> Sei coinvolta, hai desiderio, voglia di una persona. Ma non sei innamorata.
> Viaggi su un piano razionale che l'innamoramento esclude, proprio a livello biochimico.


Viaggi in generale o viaggio io?
Perché se ti riferisci a me il fatto che non mi sia mai comportata da roncoglionita non significa che non mi sono innamorata ma solo che tenevo ben presente la mia situazione. 
sinceramrbte non vorrei vicibo a me ne da sposata ne da amante qualcuno che si rintrona in quel modo


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> *Però si può ragionare e consapevolmente seguire il sentiment*o, che non è certo un vago insieme di emozioni


Certo, ma non puoi parlare di un sentimento forte come l'innamoramento se non hai un minimo di irrazionalità. 
Ci sono altri sentimenti, più lievi, che permettono una miglior gestione della situazione, e che comunque possono garantire la soddisfazione nel rapporto con una persona.
Anche perché se è raro innamorarsi, lo è ancora di più in due.
A volte capita di legarsi sentimentalmente a persone innamorate di noi e che ci fanno stare bene per questo, generando affetto, piacere, desiderio.
Io generalmente tendo ad andare via di testa, invece.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Viaggi in generale o viaggio io?
> Perché se ti riferisci a me il fatto che non mi sia mai comportata da roncoglionita non significa che non mi sono innamorata ma *solo che tenevo ben presente la mia situazione.*
> sinceramrbte non vorrei vicibo a me ne da sposata ne da amante qualcuno che si rintrona in quel modo



Nelle condizioni più frequenti, ovvero quando si è liberi di potersi lasciare andare, ovvero da single, l'innamoramento è quello che ho descritto.
E' frequente che tra due amanti, per non farsi scoprire, si gestisca il tutto diversamente, con una maggiore gestione del controllo.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te la do io: non rimuginare.


GAC ()


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> GAC ()


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Fattibilissimo invece


Sarà... chissà come mai, dopo la scoperta del tradimento, sono tutti innamorati pentiti


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È rincoglionimrnto non innamoramento soprattutto passati i 15 anni e con delle responsabilità


Io penso proprio il contrario. Se non ti rincoglionisci, non sei innamorata.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> GAC ()


Non è così banale.
Bisogna esercitarsi a ridimensionare il senso di fastidio e comprenderlo nelle sue origini.
Io mi sono esercitata fin da ragazzina, per cui mi viene naturale.
Ad esempio conosco una persona e la trovo subito insopportabile. Mi domando cosa mi causa quella sensazione e magari riesco a capire che proietto su quella persona emozioni negative magari per un particolare che mi fa venire in mente una esperienza negativa. Avendo chiaro che quella persona non è responsabile del mio sentire, mi libero della antipatia iniziale.
Per quanto riguarda il rimuginare, è utile vedere cosa non si riesce a digerire e prendere il digestivo giusto.
Magari può essere che è il proprio bisogno di conferme che era stato affidato al matrimonio che ci tormenta.
Se si scopre che è una cosa nostra si digerisce.


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ci innamoriamo pochissime volte nella vita, più spesso da giovani, quando ci sono più occasioni, ma capita anche spesso intorno ai 40/50, nella seconda adolescenza.
> Dopo ci si vergogna anche un po', magari, di quanto si fosse scemi, per cui si tende a cancellare quelle sensazioni e a non svelarle.
> In fin dei conti quando vediamo due innamorati in giro ci viene da pensare che siano scemi. O pazzi.
> Loro però sono felici.
> ...


Su questo non sono d'accordo.
Se ne avessimo la possibilità materiale, ci innamoreremmo molto più spesso nel corso della vita.
Magari anche della stessa persona.
Io ho cercato di costruirmi una vita che mi permettesse di farlo, e infatti continua a capitarmi di innamorarmi anche se non ho né 20 né 50 anni.
Mi succede non perché sia fortunato, ma perché le mie condizioni di esistenza concreta me lo permettono.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io penso proprio il contrario. Se non ti rincoglionisci, non sei innamorata.


Con dei limiti.
Non è che passi con il rosso.
Il semaforo lo guardi lo stesso


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Esiste anche una chimica dei sentimenti, materia affascinante che riporta a terra l'aulica visione dell'amore.


Ma guarda che non è che dopo aver scoperto la chimica organica che ci consente di analizzare la composizione degli alimenti, la "magia" della gastronomia sia diminuita eh


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con dei limiti.
> Non è che passi con il rosso.
> Il semaforo lo guardi lo stesso


Esiste il rincoglionimento sano. Perché siete sempre catastrofici?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Esiste il rincoglionimento sano. Perché siete sempre catastrofici?


Io catastrofica?
Sostengo solo che si può essere euforici senza distribuire biglietti da 50€ per strada.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo.
> Se ne avessimo la possibilità materiale, ci innamoreremmo molto più spesso nel corso della vita.
> *Magari anche della stessa persona.*
> Io ho cercato di costruirmi una vita che mi permettesse di farlo, e infatti continua a capitarmi di innamorarmi anche se non ho né 20 né 50 anni.
> Mi succede non perché sia fortunato, ma perché le mie condizioni di esistenza concreta me lo permettono.


Impossibile.
Chimicamente impossibile.
Della stessa persona mai, tranne nei casi in cui si sia rimasti distanti decenni.
Poi ci si può anche innamorare tante volte, certo, restando single a lungo.
Il meccanismo agisce finché non trova la persona in cui può trasformare l'innamoramento nel più stabile amore.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Esiste il rincoglionimento sano. Perché siete sempre catastrofici?


Secondo me il rincoglionimento dell'innamoramento è quasi sempre tutta salute.
Rivitalizza e cambia parecchio la visione della vita.
Anche dopo che è passato ed è diventato altro.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io catastrofica?
> Sostengo solo che si può essere euforici senza distribuire biglietti da 50€ per strada.


Peccato. Avevo giusto bisogno di fare benzina.


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io catastrofica?
> Sostengo solo che si può essere euforici senza distribuire biglietti da 50€ per strada.


Brunetta dai, rincoglionisciti un po'


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me il rincoglionimento dell'innamoramento è quasi sempre tutta salute.
> Rivitalizza e cambia parecchio la visione della vita.
> Anche dopo che è passato ed è diventato altro.


Certo. Io invidio tanto chi si innamora continuamente.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è così banale.
> Bisogna esercitarsi a ridimensionare il senso di fastidio e comprenderlo nelle sue origini.
> Io mi sono esercitata fin da ragazzina, per cui mi viene naturale.
> Ad esempio conosco una persona e la trovo subito insopportabile. Mi domando cosa mi causa quella sensazione e magari riesco a capire che proietto su quella persona emozioni negative magari per un particolare che mi fa venire in mente una esperienza negativa. Avendo chiaro che quella persona non è responsabile del mio sentire, mi libero della antipatia iniziale.
> ...


È una batosta gigantesca...alcuni lo assimilano al lutto. Per me peggio perché c è la volontà nell'agire (chi muore non ci fa del male volontoriamente, chi tradisce inutile dirlo, sa che fa male) e perché a differenza del lutto ti ritrovi accanto chi ti ha dato dolore, e devi fartelo tornare ''simpatico'', ogni giorno, quando fondamentale lo odi per ciò che ha fatto. E devi fartelo cosi simpatico da volerci poi fare l'amore, cenette, vacanze ecc. Aggiungi un ''pizzico'' di gelosia (si puo non esserne gelosi?), un po di dubbi (chi dorme accanto a me/cosa prova per me) q.b. e avrai la ricetta magica . Non a caso spesso ci si separa, pure con tanto di figli, case fighe, cani e sentimenti ancora presenti. È un lavoro durissimo con esiti tra l'altro incerti. Sinceramente...un po da folli.


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Impossibile.
> Chimicamente impossibile.
> Della stessa persona mai, tranne nei casi in cui si sia rimasti distanti decenni.
> Poi ci si può anche innamorare tante volte, certo, restando single a lungo.
> Il meccanismo agisce finché non trova la persona in cui può trasformare l'innamoramento nel più stabile amore.


Quando ho scritto che ci si puo' innamorare della stessa persona, pensavo a Recalcati, che va dicendo in giro che la soluzione a tutto sta nel vedere come "nuovo" cio' che nuovo non è. Cioè, in pratica, re-innamorarsi della moglie ogni giorno. Questo per lui sarebbe la molla della fedeltà.
Nella mia esperienza, con la mia ex-ex (quella che mi tradì 5 anni fa) pensavo stessimo riuscendo a mantenere una condizione di innamoramento "ciclico"....ma poi tra un ciclo e l'altro, nei momenti di stasi, si inserirono altre persone, e mandammo tutto a puttane.


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quando ho scritto che ci si puo' innamorare della stessa persona, pensavo a Recalcati, che va dicendo in giro che la soluzione a tutto sta nel vedere come "nuovo" cio' che nuovo non è. Cioè, in pratica, re-innamorarsi della moglie ogni giorno. Questo per lui sarebbe la molla della fedeltà.
> Nella mia esperienza, con la mia ex-ex (quella che mi tradì 5 anni fa) pensavo stessimo riuscendo a mantenere una condizione di innamoramento "ciclico"....ma poi tra un ciclo e l'altro, nei momenti di stasi, si inserirono altre persone, e mandammo tutto a puttane.


Recalcati è un cornuto


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Recalcati è un cornuto


E' una battuta o si sa che è cornuto? domanda seria, mi interessa


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' una battuta o si sa che è cornuto? domanda seria, mi interessa


No, lo dico io. Mi sta proprio sulle balle.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' una battuta o si sa che è cornuto? domanda seria, mi interessa


Mi pare invece di aver letto il contrario


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> No, lo dico io. Mi sta proprio sulle balle.


Sì, sta sulle balle anche a me, anche perché le poche cose interessanti che dice non sono farina del suo sacco. Copia a piene mani da psicanalisti francesi. Fuori dall'Italia non è nessuno.


Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mi pare invece di aver letto il contrario


Boh. Lui millanta quest'amore infinito per la moglie, dopo molti anni di dongiovannismo (dice).


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

In tutto ciò...@adri?


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> In tutto ciò...@adri?


Adri tromba alla grande e noi qui a fare psicanalisi


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Brunetta dai, rincoglionisciti un po'


Non hai idea di quanto sia capace di rincoglionirmi io.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è così banale.
> Bisogna esercitarsi a ridimensionare il senso di fastidio e comprenderlo nelle sue origini.
> Io mi sono esercitata fin da ragazzina, per cui mi viene naturale.
> Ad esempio conosco una persona e la trovo subito insopportabile. Mi domando cosa mi causa quella sensazione e magari riesco a capire che proietto su quella persona emozioni negative magari per un particolare che mi fa venire in mente una esperienza negativa. Avendo chiaro che quella persona non è responsabile del mio sentire, mi libero della antipatia iniziale.
> ...


Anche scoprire che si tratta di una cosa tua , non sempre si riesce a digerirla ..
Poi, qual’e’ il limite mio/tuo in situazioni del genere ?  In questo caso specifico c’e’ un insieme di elementi ; timore nel nuovo “abbandono”, timore di essere presi per i fondelli da chi si è mostrato abile
mentitore, timore di star investendo di nuovo inutilmente su un bluff ... dall’altra ti chiedi “e se invece fosse vero , stavolta?”..
Non facile fare delle scelte che stravolgono e neppure proseguire senza un certo malessere di sottofondo ... 
e si prosegue in un limbo in cui ogni giorno si dice”fin qui tutto -abbastanza- bene “


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È una batosta gigantesca...alcuni lo assimilano al lutto. Per me peggio perché c è la volontà nell'agire (chi muore non ci fa del male volontoriamente, chi tradisce inutile dirlo, sa che fa male) e perché a differenza del lutto ti ritrovi accanto chi ti ha dato dolore, e devi fartelo tornare ''simpatico'', ogni giorno, quando fondamentale lo odi per ciò che ha fatto. E devi fartelo cosi simpatico da volerci poi fare l'amore, cenette, vacanze ecc. Aggiungi un ''pizzico'' di gelosia (si puo non esserne gelosi?), un po di dubbi (chi dorme accanto a me/cosa prova per me) q.b. e avrai la ricetta magica . Non a caso spesso ci si separa, pure con tanto di figli, case fighe, cani e sentimenti ancora presenti. È un lavoro durissimo con esiti tra l'altro incerti. Sinceramente...un po da folli.


Vedi? Ad esempio qui stai individuando quali punti sono ancora feriti. Il dolore che ti è stato inferto.
Come potrebbe curarti? 
Come potresti curarti?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche scoprire che si tratta di una cosa tua , non sempre si riesce a digerirla ..
> Poi, qual’e’ il limite mio/tuo in situazioni del genere ?  In questo caso specifico c’e’ un insieme di elementi ; timore nel nuovo “abbandono”, timore di essere presi per i fondelli da chi si è mostrato abile
> mentitore, timore di star investendo di nuovo inutilmente su un bluff ... dall’altra ti chiedi “e se invece fosse vero , stavolta?”..
> Non facile fare delle scelte che stravolgono e neppure proseguire senza un certo malessere di sottofondo ...
> e si prosegue in un limbo in cui ogni giorno si dice”fin qui tutto -abbastanza- bene “


Ma ognuno deve capire se si può digerire o no.
Io, ad esempio, digerisco i peperoni fritti, ma non la rucola.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno deve capire se si può digerire o no.
> Io, ad esempio, digerisco i peperoni fritti, ma non la rucola.


È un po’ più complesso di così . Digerisci se certo che il nuovo è sincero ... ma non ne hai le prove ..e devi , ancora solo tu, fare atto di fede , perché potrebbe essere vero, ma non ne sei certo ...
Allora osservi , analizzi , sei ipervigile ..sperando che avvenga il miracolo e tu arrivi a dirti un giorno “ma chi minchia se ne frega... “..


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È un po’ più complesso di così . Digerisci se certo che il nuovo è sincero ... ma non ne hai le prove ..e devi , ancora solo tu, fare atto di fede , perché potrebbe essere vero, ma non ne sei certo ...
> Allora osservi , analizzi , sei ipervigile ..sperando che avvenga il miracolo e tu arrivi a dirti un giorno “ma chi minchia se ne frega... “..


Questo è spostare nel presente o nel futuro quello che non si è digerito del passato.
Come già insegna Hammurabi, se si vuole superare occhio per occhio dente per dente (impossibile nel tradimento perché chi ha tradito non potrà mai sentirsi ferito da un tradimento quanto il primo tradito) bisogna trovare una forma di risarcimento. Se si fa i superiori e si accetta un mutuo per il quale il risarcimento dovrà arrivare a rate senza interessi, non se ne esce, perché ci si sentirà sempre turlupinati, perché il traditore potrebbe smettere di pagare in qualsiasi momento e quindi il tradito potrebbe trovarsi in fallimento, dopo anni e senza più tempo per trovare una alternativa (intendo di vita, non necessariamente di partner).
Bisogna capire cosa si vuole come risarcimento e averlo subito e poi non pensarci più.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è spostare nel presente o nel futuro quello che non si è digerito del passato.
> Come già insegna Hammurabi, se si vuole superare occhio per occhio dente per dente (impossibile nel tradimento perché chi ha tradito non potrà mai sentirsi ferito da un tradimento quanto il primo tradito) bisogna trovare una forma di risarcimento. Se si fa i superiori e si accetta un mutuo per il quale il risarcimento dovrà arrivare a rate senza interessi, non se ne esce, perché ci si sentirà sempre turlupinati, perché il traditore potrebbe smettere di pagare in qualsiasi momento e quindi il tradito potrebbe trovarsi in fallimento, dopo anni e senza più tempo per trovare una alternativa (intendo di vita, non necessariamente di partner).
> Bisogna capire cosa si vuole come risarcimento e averlo subito e poi non pensarci più.


Approccio Molto interessante. 
Il problema è che spesso non è il risarcimento ciò che si vuole


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Approccio Molto interessante.
> Il problema è che spesso non è il risarcimento ciò che si vuole


Per me è sempre il risarcimento. Dipende in quale forma.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è sempre il risarcimento. Dipende in quale forma.


 Penso sia stato il ragionamento di mia moglie...ha trovato il suo risarcimento e lo ha attuato. Sono io che non ne ho uno...perché non sono interessato ad oggi a una vendetta o qualsiasi cosa simile.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io catastrofica?
> Sostengo solo che si può essere euforici senza distribuire biglietti da 50€ per strada.


Allora da 100  ?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nelle condizioni più frequenti, ovvero quando si è liberi di potersi lasciare andare, ovvero da single, l'innamoramento è quello che ho descritto.
> E' frequente che tra due amanti, per non farsi scoprire, si gestisca il tutto diversamente, con una maggiore gestione del controllo.


Allora concordo. Pensavo parlavamo di relazioni extraconiugali


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io penso proprio il contrario. Se non ti rincoglionisci, non sei innamorata.


Per me essere innamorata ha un significato
Essere rincoglionita molto meno e mi sa tanto di giustificazione per....
Ognuno da significato e importanza alle parole diverso probabilmente


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Esiste il rincoglionimento sano. Perché siete sempre catastrofici?


Perché non parlavamo di quello sano
O meglio dalla descrizione di @danny non mi sembrava così sano
Daremo anchd al termine Sano un significato diverso


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo. Io invidio tanto chi si innamora continuamente.


Vorrebbe dire che va bene chiunque però
Oppure che si è molto fortunate a incontrare continuamente la persona giusta


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché non parlavamo di quello sano
> O meglio dalla descrizione di @danny non mi sembrava così sano
> Daremo anchd al termine Sano un significato diverso


Forse ho inteso male io le parole di Danny eh


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vorrebbe dire che va bene chiunque però
> Oppure che si è molto fortunate a incontrare continuamente la persona giusta


Questo non lo so. Io sono fatta male, in quel senso.


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Recalcati è un cornuto


si dice becco, suona meglio


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo?
> Il tradimento c'è stato. Lei si è innamorata di un altro.
> Non facciamo sesso da anni, da allora, tranne rari e sporadici casi.
> Quella sensazione che stai vivendo vi sta distanziando.
> ...


Scusa Danny, ti vorrei chiedere questo: sesso a parte, c'è fra voi quel tipo di fisicità che è espressione di affetto, intendo abbracci ecc. o anche carinerie varie a livello verbale?
Oppure ciascuno sta al posto suo e agisce come soci in affari?


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Scusa Danny, ti vorrei chiedere questo: sesso a parte, c'è fra voi quel tipo di fisicità che è espressione di affetto, intendo abbracci ecc. o anche carinerie varie a livello verbale?
> Oppure ciascuno sta al posto suo e agisce come soci in affari?


Ultimamente siamo sempre più lontani.


----------



## Diletta (5 Novembre 2019)

Capisco, a questo punto ti auguro di innamorarti e di essere ricambiato a piene mani nonostante la diffidenza che ormai ti accompagna e che è una costante per i traditi.
Ti meriti il meglio per quel poco che ti conosco!


----------



## Lady Roses (9 Novembre 2019)

Adri ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da 15 anni sposati da sette e un figlio di 5 anni. A febbraio a perso la gravidanza era al inizio, dopo è cambiata, e dimagrita tanto tempo sul TEL.Lei non esce quasi mai, amiche o altre robe, pochissimo. Due settimane fa trovo un screenshot di un suo collega, niente di che, comunque hanno il gruppo WhatsApp. Lei è infermiera. Chiamo sto collega e gli chiedo del messaggio, li chiedo se ha mai avuto qualcosa con lei, mi ha giurato sui figli. Finisce così. Io già in dubbi, mi ricordo ferragosto che ha detto che è uscita con due colleghe, indago gli domando, nulla, alla fine prende una SIM e scrive e risponde poi mi manda a me per farmi pensare che gli ha risposto la collega. La sera gli dico che voglio parlare con la collega, dopo mi dice la verità, che la sera gli altri non hanno più detto nulla, e lui gli dice di andare a bere la birra, lei non beve allora decidono di fermarsi al McDonald's mezz oretta. Io già non mi fidavo, e la sera gli chiedo di scriverli o in qualsiasi modo di farmi sentire dalla sua Boca il posto. Gli ha scritto e siamo andati a dormire. Alle 3 si alza e gli scrive di non rispondere. Alle 7.30 dopo che vado a lavorare, lei lo chiama 3 volte e parlano circa 8 minuti. Dopo lui chiama me e mi dice che sono stati al Mc. A questo punto gli ho detto che parlo con sua moglie, se non mi dice la verità, mi ha detto che è questa la verità. Ho parlato con sua moglie, dopo ci siamo incontrati, delusi tutte due, mi ha detto che non sa che pensare. Mia moglie invece a giurato sul nostro figlio, che non mi ha mai tradito e sono l unico uomo che ha mai fatto amore(lei non è u a che gli piace, e l ultimo pensiero, da sempre così). E che non ha visto nulla di male visto che si conoscono da 10 anni, fermarsi al Mc, e visto la situazione un può difficile di questo anno a preferito di non dirmelo, è tutte le bugie sono state a fin di bene, per proteggermi, che sapevo che riaggivo male, per la paura di perdermi. Cosa pensate, ah si ha accettato di sottoporsi al test della verità il poligrafo.


Secondo me hai scambiato il suo nascondere un dolore (perdita di un figlio anche se all'inizio) per un tradimento


----------



## stany (23 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Soprattutto capirlo dopo una vita insieme. Però io penso solo che era impossibile capirlo prima. Lei è cambiata in pochi mesi. Lo ammette anche lei. Stenta a riconiscersi, avendo un concetto di se stessa che è quella di prima. Se parliamo lei dice non sono una traditrice ho solo sbagliato, peccato che per me lo sbaglio per definizione deve essere breve nel tempo e nell agito.


Si sbaglia quando si mette due volte il sale nell'acqua della pasta perché ci si era dimenticati di averlo già messo.....
Mangiare due porzioni di parmigiana e poi stare male è una scelta!


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, perché stimola i neurotrasmettitori.
> L'innamoramento è "perdere la testa", ovvero raggiungere uno stato d'euforia che prelude all'avvicinamento dell'altro.
> E' uno stratagemma che la natura ha inventato per far sì che due persone diverse vengano attirate l'una dall'altra.
> E' totalmente irrazionale, quasi come una patologia psichiatrica.
> ...


È questo! Ed è la causa e l'origine del tradimento; magari non la sola e l'unica, ma la principale: "passa col tempo"....


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be sentirla che ha paura di perdermi sì mi rincuora. A te no? Certo se dopo un tradimento non avverti manco che non vuole perderti..bo...di che parliamo? È proprio la base. Il senso di colpa di aver ferito ce l ha ora..eccome. nel mentre semplicemente pensava se non lo sa non soffre.


È lo stesso dei venti euro che ti sfila dal portafoglio,come nell'esempio che portavi; se non te ne accorgi non ti infastidisce. Ma sono ambedue atti deliberati ,quando non anche premeditati (quando il motivo siano l'odio o la vendetta,e non un'esigenza estemporanea e "vitale").


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Già stiamo adottando la prescrizione...e alla grande ...infatti il problema è quando si è lontani....nel quotidiano dove ti vedi giusto a cena. Finesettimana...o vacanze si sta da dio.


Allora vuol dire che vi siete reinnamorati.


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io penso proprio il contrario. Se non ti rincoglionisci, non sei innamorata.


È la chimica, è la passione; queste fanno stare bene, ma hanno una scadenza per definizione. L'amore viene dopo ,se viene; ma il rincoglionimento non può durare per sempre: soggiace al mutuo, alle bollette ed ai figli...


----------



## void (24 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È la chimica, è la passione; queste fanno stare bene, ma hanno una scadenza per definizione. L'amore viene dopo ,se viene; ma il rincoglionimento non può durare per sempre: soggiace al mutuo, alle bollette ed ai figli...


Bentornato. Come stai?


----------



## Vera (24 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È la chimica, è la passione; queste fanno stare bene, ma hanno una scadenza per definizione. L'amore viene dopo ,se viene; ma il rincoglionimento non può durare per sempre: soggiace al mutuo, alle bollette ed ai figli...


Si, infatti si parlava di innamoramento. Quando subentra il mutuo, le bollette ed i figli si è già andati oltre. A quel punto ci si rincoglionisce per altro


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Bentornato. Come stai?


Bene grazie,almeno fisicamente; per il resto stagnazione assoluta. Diciamo che sono nella medesima situazione di Danny,coi medesimi presupposti ed aspettative; anche se una decisione perentoria non la prenderemo né io né lui, per i motivi che abbiamo spiegato. Salvo rincoglionimento imprevisto....Cosa che prevede appunto un atto decisivo di affrancamento dalla quotidianità. Possibilità di approfondimento con persone molto interessanti e che mi hanno coinvolto ne avrei anche avute, ma nessuna di queste è disponibile a fare l'amante di un uomo sposato; come già dissi, dovrei "trovare" una donna anche lei non libera che ricerchi una situazione analoga. Con tutte le difficoltà , i rischi e le frustrazioni del caso.
Ma io sono un temporeggiatore e mi accontento facendo di necessità virtù. Come dicevo all'inizio, al primo posto oggi c'è la salute , tutto il resto viene dopo, anche perché ,come per i figli, ne discende .


----------



## Marjanna (24 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È la chimica, è la passione; queste fanno stare bene, ma hanno una scadenza per definizione. L'amore viene dopo ,se viene; ma il rincoglionimento non può durare per sempre: soggiace al mutuo, alle bollette ed ai figli...


Quello non è il tipo di innamoramento che porta all'amore. Un innamoramento sano che ha i presupposti di sfociare in amore non ti rincoglionisce con il rischio di mandare a puttane parte della tua vita, è proprio l'opposto ti fa essere ancora più lucido e la migliora. Imho.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2019)

Non tornerei a quel
Periodo di infelicita coniugale e amante mai per carità a parte l adrenalina iniziale che periodo di merda...
Quello che desideravo era quello che ho adesso un buon rapporto condito d auna buona chimica e la serenità in un amore maturo sincero accogliente
Spero con tutto il cuore che resti così 
Devo dire che errori nEl matrimonio ne ho fatti pure io e adesso sto molto più attenta:
Alle parole ai gesti a non trascurarmi e trascurare ma ho un uomo diverso che mi aiuta e permette tutto questo 
Poi sarò limitata ma la chimica aiuta ..scopare bene aiuta 
Non ho ancora capito se vada bene xche si scopa bene o si scopi bene perché va bene

Domanda marzulliane .. amen


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Bene grazie,almeno fisicamente; per il resto stagnazione assoluta. Diciamo che sono nella medesima situazione di Danny,coi medesimi presupposti ed aspettative; anche se una decisione perentoria non la prenderemo né io né lui, per i motivi che abbiamo spiegato. Salvo rincoglionimento imprevisto....Cosa che prevede appunto un atto decisivo di affrancamento dalla quotidianità. Possibilità di approfondimento con persone molto interessanti e che mi hanno coinvolto ne avrei anche avute, ma nessuna di queste è disponibile a fare l'amante di un uomo sposato; come già dissi, dovrei "trovare" una donna anche lei non libera che ricerchi una situazione analoga. Con tutte le difficoltà , i rischi e le frustrazioni del caso.
> Ma io sono un temporeggiatore e mi accontento facendo di necessità virtù. Come dicevo all'inizio, al primo posto oggi c'è la salute , tutto il resto viene dopo, anche perché ,come per i figli, ne discende .


 Separarsi non è la fine del mondo sai 

È molto molto molto dura 
Ma non è la fine 

Rapporti tra non liberi dopo un po’ grane e frustrazioni


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello non è il tipo di innamoramento che porta all'amore. Un innamoramento sano che ha i presupposti di sfociare in amore non ti rincoglionisce con il rischio di mandare a puttane parte della tua vita, è proprio l'opposto ti fa essere ancora più lucido e la migliora. Imho.


Ogni persona ha il suo inevitabile modo per vivere una, relazione.
Difficile fare dei distinguo.
C'è chi si rincoglionisce, chi non esterns quello che prova.
Le stesse reazioni che ci sono al cinema.
Davanti a un film drammatico c'è chi piange, chi si incazza, chi sbadiglia, chi ride.
Non ho mai visto una platea omogenea.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona ha il suo inevitabile modo per vivere una, relazione.
> Difficile fare dei distinguo.
> C'è chi si rincoglionisce, chi non esterns quello che prova.
> Le stesse reazioni che ci sono al cinema.
> ...


Non è che se non esterni non ti rincoglionisci.
Tanti sono gli innamoramenti insani che viviamo nella vita, solo che in genere non ne paghiamo alcun danno, perchè si perdono nel tempo come la polvere e andiamo avanti, ed alcune persone possono passare anche una vita intera senza vivere mai un amore degno del nome che porta.
Ho letto varie storie qui, anche passate, testimonianze che rimangono di persone che non scrivono più da anni, persone mature, che hanno costruito una famiglia, crescono dei figli, uomini e donne, la cui vita scorre mediamente bene, ma manca quel qualcosa... e arriva l'amante. E dopo il primo quarto d'ora diventa un tormento (non amore tormento interiore, non fosse altro per qualche spruzzata di sperma o una scopata appassionata che fa parte dell'essere vivi e in salute), un rincoglionimento di messaggini, cervelli fritti e lessi... quelli/e "fighi" si attaccano a qualcuno di esterno stile parassiti e spruzzano un poco di anestetico per farli stare lì. Permettimi di dubitare che sia innamoramento (all'amore poi non arriviamo neppure con i binocoli).


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è che se non esterni non ti rincoglionisci.
> Tanti sono gli innamoramenti insani che viviamo nella vita, solo che in genere non ne paghiamo alcun danno, perchè si perdono nel tempo come la polvere e andiamo avanti, ed alcune persone possono passare anche una vita intera senza vivere mai un amore degno del nome che porta.
> Ho letto varie storie qui, anche passate, testimonianze che rimangono di persone che non scrivono più da anni, persone mature, che hanno costruito una famiglia, crescono dei figli, uomini e donne, la cui vita scorre mediamente bene, ma manca quel qualcosa... e arriva l'amante. E dopo il primo quarto d'ora diventa un tormento (non amore tormento interiore, non fosse altro per qualche spruzzata di sperma o una scopata appassionata che fa parte dell'essere vivi e in salute), un rincoglionimento di messaggini, cervelli fritti e lessi... quelli/e "fighi" si attaccano a qualcuno di esterno stile parassiti e spruzzano un poco di anestetico per farli stare lì. Permettimi di dubitare che sia innamoramento (all'amore poi non arriviamo neppure con i binocoli).


Stavo ascoltando della musica da giostra, prima. 
Ne ho ascoltata una brutta, ma proprio brutta.
Con mia figlia mi son messo a ridere e a ballare, cantandola a sguarciagola. 
È stato molto divertente.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stavo ascoltando della musica da giostra, prima.
> Ne ho ascoltata una brutta, ma proprio brutta.
> Con mia figlia mi son messo a ridere e a ballare, cantandola a sguarciagola.
> È stato molto divertente.


musica da giostra? tipo?


----------



## stany (24 Novembre 2019)

Carola ha detto:


> Separarsi non è la fine del mondo sai
> 
> È molto molto molto dura
> Ma non è la fine
> ...


Già fatto! Sarebbe la seconda volta....


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2019)

Ahia!


----------



## stany (25 Novembre 2019)

Carola ha detto:


> Ahia!


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> come già dissi, dovrei "trovare" una donna anche lei non libera che ricerchi una situazione analoga. Con tutte le difficoltà , i rischi e le frustrazioni del caso.


Ben riletto  
Perché frustrazioni? Cioè, partendo dal presupposto che tu sei sposato, il fatto di relazionarsi con una parte che è paritetica mi sembrerebbe un sollievo, non una frustrazione.
In quello che hai scritto ho colto quasi una sorta di rimpianto del fatto che tu non abbia incontrato single, che tu in qualche modo le  "preferisca". Perché?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ben riletto
> Perché frustrazioni? Cioè, partendo dal presupposto che tu sei sposato, il fatto di relazionarsi con una parte che è paritetica mi sembrerebbe un sollievo, non una frustrazione.
> In quello che hai scritto ho colto quasi una sorta di rimpianto del fatto che tu non abbia incontrato single, che tu in qualche modo le  "preferisca". Perché?


Perché in realtà Stany è un monogamo.
A lui disturberebbe l’altra relazione. 
Lo capisco benissimo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché in realtà Stany è un monogamo.
> A lui disturberebbe l’altra relazione.
> Lo capisco benissimo.


Io no, non lo capisco. E non riuscirei proprio a spiegarlo con le tue parole.


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2019)

Spiego meglio sto punto perché mi interessa abbastanza.
La premessa essenziale e' che sto parlando per categorie di persone, traendo proprio spunto dalle parole di. @stany. Quindi: gli sposati, e i single. Poi so che posso INCONTRARE uno di qualsiasi delle due categorie e vedere LA PERSONA, che è un altro discorso ancora. Mi fermo alle categorie. Da single personalmente posso apprezzare i miei paritetici perché li posso vedere alla luce del sole, non devo fare i numeri per una telefonata, c'è  (FORSE) più probabilità che se hanno scelto me e' per conoscermi e non per farmi fare da svuotacoglioni (anche se questo distinguo forse sta più nella mia testa che altro, nel senso che alberga più nel campo della qualità della relazione... Ma insomma vabbè). Uno sposato lo vedo più incentrato a non avere comunque problemi con la famiglia, e in questa ottica la frustrazione di non avere a che fare con una single "che sta a sua  (esclusiva?) disposizione" la vedo in conflitto con l'interesse primario. A meno di non supporre che uno desideri quella che ti aspetta senza proferir parola. Quella che non è importante mentre tu lo sei per lei. Non ci vedo l'essere monogami.
A rovescio, @Brunetta : se io valutassi di preferire (ragionando sempre per categorie e non per persone) gli sposati, non sarebbe perché io sono tendenzialmente poligama, ma perché magari uno libero potrebbe avanzare potenzialmente troppe richieste. Non so. E' curioso comunque uno sposato che trova frustrante la pariteticità, più di un single che magari non ha molto tempo  (come potrei essere io). A meno che magari a @stany che ha poco tempo interessi proprio la maggior disponibilità temporale di una single, e la frustrazione deriva dal suo immaginario  (stiamo parlando di categorie...) in cui è difficile incastrare i tempi con una donna sposata. In questo senso la frustrazione di cui parlava la capirei di più...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spiego meglio sto punto perché mi interessa abbastanza.
> La premessa essenziale e' che sto parlando per categorie di persone, traendo proprio spunto dalle parole di. @stany. Quindi: gli sposati, e i single. Poi so che posso INCONTRARE uno di qualsiasi delle due categorie e vedere LA PERSONA, che è un altro discorso ancora. Mi fermo alle categorie. Da single personalmente posso apprezzare i miei paritetici perché li posso vedere alla luce del sole, non devo fare i numeri per una telefonata, c'è  (FORSE) più probabilità che se hanno scelto me e' per conoscermi e non per farmi fare da svuotacoglioni (anche se questo distinguo forse sta più nella mia testa che altro, nel senso che alberga più nel campo della qualità della relazione... Ma insomma vabbè). Uno sposato lo vedo più incentrato a non avere comunque problemi con la famiglia, e in questa ottica la frustrazione di non avere a che fare con una single "che sta a sua  (esclusiva?) disposizione" la vedo in conflitto con l'interesse primario. A meno di non supporre che uno desideri quella che ti aspetta senza proferir parola. Quella che non è importante mentre tu lo sei per lei. Non ci vedo l'essere monogami.
> A rovescio, @Brunetta : se io valutassi di preferire (ragionando sempre per categorie e non per persone) gli sposati, non sarebbe perché io sono tendenzialmente poligama, ma perché magari uno libero potrebbe avanzare potenzialmente troppe richieste. Non so. E' curioso comunque uno sposato che trova frustrante la pariteticità, più di un single che magari non ha molto tempo  (come potrei essere io). A meno che magari a @stany che ha poco tempo interessi proprio la maggior disponibilità temporale di una single, e la frustrazione deriva dal suo immaginario  (stiamo parlando di categorie...) in cui è difficile incastrare i tempi con una donna sposata. In questo senso la frustrazione di cui parlava la capirei di più...


Io parlavo di Stany, non in generale.
A me dà fastidio stare con una persona che ha un’altra relazione.
Una mia amica l’ha avuta. In quel periodo lei era single, ma non era libera sentimentalmente, non perché anche lei avesse un’altra relazione, ma perché era ancora con in testa l’uomo con cui si era lasciata. Un uomo impegnato ufficialmente, ma in pratica sempre disponibile (era proprio una questione logistica che creava la situazione) le permetteva di interpretare l’amante ovvero quella sexy e provocante, avere attenzioni e non impegnarsi  realmente sentimentalmente in una relazione progettuale.
Io non mi sono invece mai sentita a mio agio con un uomo impegnato. Mi dà proprio fastidio essere l’altra, anche da moglie .
A Stany dà fastidio essere l’altro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spiego meglio sto punto perché mi interessa abbastanza.
> La premessa essenziale e' che sto parlando per categorie di persone, traendo proprio spunto dalle parole di. @stany. Quindi: gli sposati, e i single. Poi so che posso INCONTRARE uno di qualsiasi delle due categorie e vedere LA PERSONA, che è un altro discorso ancora. Mi fermo alle categorie. Da single personalmente posso apprezzare i miei paritetici perché li posso vedere alla luce del sole, non devo fare i numeri per una telefonata, c'è  (FORSE) più probabilità che se hanno scelto me e' per conoscermi e non per farmi fare da svuotacoglioni (anche se questo distinguo forse sta più nella mia testa che altro, nel senso che alberga più nel campo della qualità della relazione... Ma insomma vabbè). Uno sposato lo vedo più incentrato a non avere comunque problemi con la famiglia, e in questa ottica la frustrazione di non avere a che fare con una single "che sta a sua  (esclusiva?) disposizione" la vedo in conflitto con l'interesse primario. A meno di non supporre che uno desideri quella che ti aspetta senza proferir parola. Quella che non è importante mentre tu lo sei per lei. Non ci vedo l'essere monogami.
> A rovescio, @Brunetta : se io valutassi di preferire (ragionando sempre per categorie e non per persone) gli sposati, non sarebbe perché io sono tendenzialmente poligama, ma perché magari uno libero potrebbe avanzare potenzialmente troppe richieste. Non so. E' curioso comunque uno sposato che trova frustrante la pariteticità, più di un single che magari non ha molto tempo  (come potrei essere io). A meno che magari a @stany che ha poco tempo interessi proprio la maggior disponibilità temporale di una single, e la frustrazione deriva dal suo immaginario  (stiamo parlando di categorie...) in cui è difficile incastrare i tempi con una donna sposata. In questo senso la frustrazione di cui parlava la capirei di più...


Ecco: non dà fastidio il limite di disponibilità, può perfino far comodo, o essere giustificato da altre situazioni, tipo il calciatore (o il prete ) sempre impegnato di domenica o l’attore o il medico o il militare. È proprio non relazionarsi con una persona, ma comunque con una coppia, anche se il coniuge può restare fuori dalla bolla esiste.


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di Stany, non in generale.
> A me dà fastidio stare con una persona che ha un’altra relazione.
> Una mia amica l’ha avuta. In quel periodo lei era single, ma non era libera sentimentalmente, non perché anche lei avesse un’altra relazione, ma perché era ancora con in testa l’uomo con cui si era lasciata. Un uomo impegnato ufficialmente, ma in pratica sempre disponibile (era proprio una questione logistica che creava la situazione) le permetteva di interpretare l’amante ovvero quella sexy e provocante, avere attenzioni e non impegnarsi  realmente sentimentalmente in una relazione progettuale.
> Io non mi sono invece mai sentita a mio agio con un uomo impegnato. Mi dà proprio fastidio essere l’altra, anche da moglie .
> A Stany dà fastidio essere l’altro.


Non so. Quello che ti posso dire e' che sono approdata a un tipo di approccio più pragmatico. A una età in cui oramai è  "superata" una certa progettualità e sono spesso cadute le certezze di un "per sempre", chissenefrega di chi sono PER l'altro. Poi peraltro anche  @stany non può prescindere da un esame di quella che è la PROPRIA, di realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so. Quello che ti posso dire e' che sono approdata a un tipo di approccio più pragmatico. A una età in cui oramai è  "superata" una certa progettualità e sono spesso cadute le certezze di un "per sempre", chissenefrega di chi sono PER l'altro. Poi peraltro anche  @stany non può prescindere da un esame di quella che è la PROPRIA, di realtà.


Ma non c’entra cosa si è per l’altro. Anzi a volte c’è chi fa l’amante per essere la più bella del reame.
C’entra il non dover tenere conto di terzi.
La testa altrove non piace averla a me.


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non c’entra cosa si è per l’altro. Anzi a volte c’è chi fa l’amante per essere la più bella del reame.
> C’entra il non dover tenere conto di terzi.
> La testa altrove non piace averla a me.


Eh. Ma @stany e' sposato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma @stany e' sposato.


Infatti è a disagio a trovare un’altra.


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è a disagio a trovare un’altra.


Perché è difficile trovarne una su misura, ed è anche un po'  "pigro"


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché è difficile trovarne una su misura, ed è anche un po'  "pigro"


L’aveva trovata.


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Ciao foglia,ciao brunetta, avete ragione entrambe ....
In fondo tutti ricerchiamo : esclusività, dedizione,empatia ,  e rifuggiamo dallo stress che deriva da una relazione "seria" ma clandestina. O quanto meno, se una certa dose di stress ci deve pur essere, ne deve valere la pena! E questo si riflette sullo stato di pigrizia e circospezione con cui si ricerca una relazione parallela che, fin dall'inizio si sa che, per definizione è frustrante ; e lo può essere in modo profondo qualora la persona "trovata" sia ciò che in fondo  idealmente tutti ,con più fortuna o meno ,andiamo ricercando.
Come diceva @twinpicks, ed io condivido e ripeto quando si parla dell'argomento, in ogni relazione,comprese quelle "clandestine" , non c'è solo sesso ma, anzi, in queste di fondo c'è l'aspettativa di compendiare o sostituire,quando ci sia, quella ufficiale; per questo la simmetria delle pari condizioni (ambedue impegnati) credo sia quella più equilibrata. Sia perché nessuno dei due ha attese diverse per se rispetto all'altro, in prospettiva , partendo dalla medesima situazione di "impedimento" nel finalizzare una relazione alla luce del sole. Diverso quando una persona è libera e l'altra no; quasi sicuramente quella libera ha un'aspettativa diversa e vive la relazione in modo più frustrante, ma non è detto. In ogni caso, da come vi leggo percepisco che instaurare una relazione ufficiale, ma anche solo una scopamicizia (che non sia solo "svuotacoglioni" )  non sia facile per nessuno: sia per chi è impegnato che libero....
Aggiornamento: ieri sera sul tardi ho incrociato la mia amica del cane, che oramai incontro di rado e quasi sempre in mezzo ad altri.Inutile dire che se fossi libero avremmo già quagliato. Come avevo già raccontato, lei legittimamente prese le distanze quando seppe che ero sposato. Ma c'è poco da fare ...l'attrazione c'è! Lei essendo molto espansiva tende a baciare come si fa tra amici , sulle guance; ma di nuovo le nostre bocche di sono incontrate ,anche se fugacemente . Data l'ora tarda ,anche se eravamo a cento metri da casa mia non ho prestato molta attenzione al non farmi vedere. È chiaro che le "paure" che citavo derivino dalla possibilità (inesistente credo) che un eventuale sviluppo della situazione si possano riflettere in modo incontrollato sull'equilibrio delle nostre famiglie (lei è separata da tre anni). Che dire.... ci vuole il fisico per queste cose; che per come sono fatto se mi imbarco in certe situazioni, poi ci finisco con tutte le scarpe,come si dice. Quindi ,per rispetto soprattutto di lei ,non spingo molto; del resto lei ha il mio numero e, se vuole , può esporsi . Ma fin'ora non è successo. Una bella e rara occasione che come spesso capita nella vita non si concretizza per millemila motivi. Ma mai dire mai.... questo ho imparato dalla vita.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ciao foglia,ciao brunetta, avete ragione entrambe ....
> In fondo tutti ricerchiamo : esclusività, dedizione,empatia ,  e rifuggiamo dallo stress che deriva da una relazione "seria" ma clandestina. O quanto meno, se una certa dose di stress ci deve pur essere, ne deve valere la pena! E questo si riflette sullo stato di pigrizia e circospezione con cui si ricerca una relazione parallela che, fin dall'inizio si sa che, per definizione è frustrante ; e lo può essere in modo profondo qualora la persona "trovata" sia ciò che in fondo  idealmente tutti ,con più fortuna o meno ,andiamo ricercando.
> Come diceva @twinpicks, ed io condivido e ripeto quando si parla dell'argomento, in ogni relazione,comprese quelle "clandestine" , non c'è solo sesso ma, anzi, in queste di fondo c'è l'aspettativa di compendiare o sostituire,quando ci sia, quella ufficiale; per questo la simmetria delle pari condizioni (ambedue impegnati) credo sia quella più equilibrata. Sia perché nessuno dei due ha attese diverse per se rispetto all'altro, in prospettiva , partendo dalla medesima situazione di "impedimento" nel finalizzare una relazione alla luce del sole. Diverso quando una persona è libera e l'altra no; quasi sicuramente quella libera ha un'aspettativa diversa e vive la relazione in modo più frustrante, ma non è detto. In ogni caso, da come vi leggo percepisco che instaurare una relazione ufficiale, ma anche solo una scopamicizia (che non sia solo "svuotacoglioni" )  non sia facile per nessuno: sia per chi è impegnato che libero....
> Aggiornamento: ieri sera sul tardi ho incrociato la mia amica del cane, che oramai incontro di rado e quasi sempre in mezzo ad altri.Inutile dire che se fossi libero avremmo già quagliato. Come avevo già raccontato, lei legittimamente prese le distanze quando seppe che ero sposato. Ma c'è poco da fare ...l'attrazione c'è! Lei essendo molto espansiva tende a baciare come si fa tra amici , sulle guance; ma di nuovo le nostre bocche di sono incontrate ,anche se fugacemente . Data l'ora tarda ,anche se eravamo a cento metri da casa mia non ho prestato molta attenzione al non farmi vedere. È chiaro che le "paure" che citavo derivino dalla possibilità (inesistente credo) che un eventuale sviluppo della situazione si possano riflettere in modo incontrollato sull'equilibrio delle nostre famiglie (lei è separata da tre anni). Che dire.... ci vuole il fisico per queste cose; che per come sono fatto se mi imbarco in certe situazioni, poi ci finisco con tutte le scarpe,come si dice. Quindi ,per rispetto soprattutto di lei ,non spingo molto; del resto lei ha il mio numero e, se vuole , può esporsi . Ma fin'ora non è successo. Una bella e rara occasione che come spesso capita nella vita non si concretizza per millemila motivi. Ma mai dire mai.... questo ho imparato dalla vita.


Penso che a lei il "bacetto" mentre vi incrociate al parco non significhi altro che una coccola, una distrazione. Lei ha il tuo numero, occhei. Ma quello sposato e impegnato sei TU. Non credo che lei se la senta, di farsi avanti. Tieni conto che  (parlo stavolta per me, per come sono fatta io) non vado a rompere le uova nel paniere, ma non perché nella vita non mi sono mai fatta avanti con un uomo. Lei quella volta che ha incrociato tua moglie  (e tu giustamente hai finto di salutare una amica incontrata cento metri prima) ha visto la tua sostanziale incapacità  (torno a ripetere: pigrizia, anche?  ) di creare una occasione in cui realisticamente potevate andare indenni da "disturbi". Tradotto: sotto casa, anche no  . Non è una questione di principio, perché il principio e' corretto. Avreste dovuto fingere anche se vi foste dati appuntamento in Africa, e aveste avuto la sfiga di incrociare la tua vicina di casa. Non so come dire...
Provo a dirlo comunque: accetti (se accetti) uno status, ma preferisci evitare di vivertelo


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Penso che a lei il "bacetto" mentre vi incrociate al parco non significhi altro che una coccola, una distrazione. Lei ha il tuo numero, occhei. Ma quello sposato e impegnato sei TU. Non credo che lei se la senta, di farsi avanti. Tieni conto che  (parlo stavolta per me, per come sono fatta io) non vado a rompere le uova nel paniere, ma non perché nella vita non mi sono mai fatta avanti con un uomo. Lei quella volta che ha incrociato tua moglie  (e tu giustamente hai finto di salutare una amica incontrata cento metri prima) ha visto la tua sostanziale incapacità  (torno a ripetere: pigrizia, anche?  ) di creare una occasione in cui realisticamente potevate andare indenni da "disturbi". Tradotto: sotto casa, anche no  . Non è una questione di principio, perché il principio e' corretto. Avreste dovuto fingere anche se vi foste dati appuntamento in Africa, e aveste avuto la sfiga di incrociare la tua vicina di casa. Non so come dire...
> Provo a dirlo comunque: accetti (se accetti) uno status, ma preferisci evitare di vivertelo


Concordo...penso anch'io che lei i "bacetti" lì veda come coccole  ( ma non penso che si sbaciucchi con chicchessia) , ma  di fondo c'è anche il fatto che  vive con la madre e una figlia...quindi anche volesse invitarmi per un caffè sarebbe impossibile. 
Certo che _lo "status" ci sarebbe , e vorrei e potrei svilupparlo, ma ripeto: troppo pigro,attento, razionale.  _


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Concordo...penso anch'io che lei i "bacetti" lì veda come coccole  ( ma non penso che si sbaciucchi con chicchessia) , ma  di fondo c'è anche il fatto che  vive con la madre e una figlia...quindi anche volesse invitarmi per un caffè sarebbe impossibile.
> Certo che _lo "status" ci sarebbe , e vorrei e potrei svilupparlo, ma ripeto: troppo pigro,attento, razionale.  _


Si ma al di là delle rispettive case c'è un mondo.
Ma non penso che lei arriverà mai a dirtelo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Concordo...penso anch'io che lei i "bacetti" lì veda come coccole  ( ma non penso che si sbaciucchi con chicchessia) , ma  di fondo c'è anche il fatto che  vive con la madre e una figlia...quindi anche volesse invitarmi per un caffè sarebbe impossibile.
> Certo che _lo "status" ci sarebbe , e vorrei e potrei svilupparlo, ma ripeto: troppo pigro,attento, razionale.  _


e.......non ti tira più come una volta.  Aaaahh che bei ricordi


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ma al di là delle rispettive case c'è un mondo.
> Ma non penso che lei arriverà mai a dirtelo....


No,no....all'inizio quando non sapeva fu lei a dire che ci si poteva vedere per una pizza....


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e.......non ti tira più come una volta.  Aaaahh che bei ricordi


Beh....questo è vero, però non è determinate.
Lei ha poi solo nove anni meno di me; non faccio mica come Silvio che le cerca con minimo quarant'anni di meno!


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....questo è vero, però non è determinate.
> Lei ha poi solo nove anni meno di me; non faccio mica come Silvio che le cerca con minimo quarant'anni di meno!


quindi voglia anche lei meno, il bacetto basta


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi voglia anche lei meno, il bacetto basta


Ma non credo che sia così.
Lei aveva anche proposto l'uscita, PRIMA di sapere che lui era sposato. Dopo non e' che le sia  (probabilmente eh) caduto  @stany dalla lista degli interessi, soltanto che nello stesso giorno in cui lui le ha chiarito lo status... Mezz'ora dopo lei ha avuto modo anche di toccarlo con mano . Non è magnifico eh, più che altro penserei come minimo di avere incrociato uno che mi dice "fai tu", laddove se il problema sgamo e' suo e' altrettanto evidente che deve pensarci lui, al limite.


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi voglia anche lei meno, il bacetto basta


Penso che sia così; mia moglie (l'attuale) che era molto disinibita e portata per il sesso , dopo la menopausa (tradimento a parte) non ha più interesse. E lo afferma con compiacimento; penso che la sua vita precedente ,volitiva nei confronti del sesso ,fosse dovuta da una mancanza di maturità ,da una forma puerile di affermazione nei confronti del "maschio"....Boh! Difficile conoscere a fondo una persona.
Eppure ho letto che molte donne in menopausa si scatenano....Mi piacerebbe conoscere questo aspetto qualora ci fosse nella mia amica del cane.....ma forse bastano solo i bacetti


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non credo che sia così.
> Lei aveva anche proposto l'uscita, PRIMA di sapere che lui era sposato. Dopo non e' che le sia  (probabilmente eh) caduto  @stany dalla lista degli interessi, soltanto che nello stesso giorno in cui lui le ha chiarito lo status... Mezz'ora dopo lei ha avuto modo anche di toccarlo con mano . Non è magnifico eh, più che altro penserei come minimo di avere incrociato uno che mi dice "fai tu", laddove se il problema sgamo e' suo e' altrettanto evidente che deve pensarci lui, al limite.


difatti lui non si butta, però strano che i bacetto lo accetti


----------



## abebe (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Penso che sia così; mia moglie (l'attuale) che era molto disinibita e portata per il sesso , dopo la menopausa (tradimento a parte) non ha più interesse. E lo afferma con compiacimento;


Io quando leggo queste cose resto un attimo stranito: se a una piace scopare, continua a piacerle anche dopo la menopausa! Non è una cosa che ha molto a che vedere con gli ormoni: più col cervello.
Mi viene sempre da pensare che in realtà una scopava (apparentemente con piacere) più per altri motivi. E prende la menopausa come scusa per tirare i remi in barca.



> penso che la sua vita precedente ,volitiva nei confronti del sesso ,fosse dovuta da una mancanza di maturità ,da una forma puerile di affermazione nei confronti del "maschio"....


Ecco, appunto...


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Penso che sia così; mia moglie (l'attuale) che era molto disinibita e portata per il sesso , dopo la menopausa (tradimento a parte) non ha più interesse. E lo afferma con compiacimento; penso che la sua vita precedente ,volitiva nei confronti del sesso ,fosse dovuta da una mancanza di maturità ,da una forma puerile di affermazione nei confronti del "maschio"....Boh! Difficile conoscere a fondo una persona.
> Eppure ho letto che molte donne in menopausa si scatenano....Mi piacerebbe conoscere questo aspetto qualora ci fosse nella mia amica del cane.....ma forse bastano solo i bacetti


si scatenano se l'altra parte è molto caliente


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Io quando leggo queste cose resto un attimo stranito: se a una piace scopare, continua a piacerle anche dopo la menopausa! Non è una cosa che ha molto a che vedere con gli ormoni: più col cervello.
> Mi viene sempre da pensare che in realtà una scopava (apparentemente con piacere) più per altri motivi. E prende la menopausa come scusa per tirare i remi in barca.
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti, penso di averla capita in ritardo; inequivocabile che  il sottoscritto non rappresenti più (se mai lo fosse stato) un interesse sopravvissuto alla passione iniziale.


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si scatenano se l'altra parte è molto caliente


E sarà così allora... cercherò di essere più intraprendente; forse qualche spazio c'è.
(Ah....non so se sia in menopausa!)


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E sarà così allora... cercherò di essere più intraprendente; forse qualche spazio c'è.
> (Ah....non so se sia in menopausa!)


 come non lo sai????


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come non lo sai????


Devo chiedere? L'età fisiologica è al limite...
Spiritosissima


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Concordo...penso anch'io che lei i "bacetti" lì veda come coccole  ( ma non penso che si sbaciucchi con chicchessia) , ma  di fondo c'è anche il fatto che  vive con la madre e una figlia...quindi anche volesse invitarmi per un caffè sarebbe impossibile.
> Certo che _lo "status" ci sarebbe , e vorrei e potrei svilupparlo, ma ripeto: troppo pigro,attento, razionale.  _


E paura di caderci con tutte le scarpe e dovere poi gestire troppe cose.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Penso che a lei il "bacetto" mentre vi incrociate al parco non significhi altro che una coccola, una distrazione. Lei ha il tuo numero, occhei. Ma quello sposato e impegnato sei TU. Non credo che lei se la senta, di farsi avanti. Tieni conto che  (parlo stavolta per me, per come sono fatta io) non vado a rompere le uova nel paniere, ma non perché nella vita non mi sono mai fatta avanti con un uomo. Lei quella volta che ha incrociato tua moglie  (e tu giustamente hai finto di salutare una amica incontrata cento metri prima) ha visto la tua sostanziale incapacità  (torno a ripetere: pigrizia, anche?  ) di creare una occasione in cui realisticamente potevate andare indenni da "disturbi". Tradotto: sotto casa, anche no  . Non è una questione di principio, perché il principio e' corretto. Avreste dovuto fingere anche se vi foste dati appuntamento in Africa, e aveste avuto la sfiga di incrociare la tua vicina di casa. Non so come dire...
> Provo a dirlo comunque: accetti (se accetti) uno status, ma preferisci evitare di vivertelo





stany ha detto:


> Penso che sia così; mia moglie (l'attuale) che era molto disinibita e portata per il sesso , dopo la menopausa (tradimento a parte) non ha più interesse. E lo afferma con compiacimento; penso che la sua vita precedente ,volitiva nei confronti del sesso ,fosse dovuta da una mancanza di maturità ,da una forma puerile di affermazione nei confronti del "maschio"....Boh! Difficile conoscere a fondo una persona.
> Eppure ho letto che molte donne in menopausa si scatenano....Mi piacerebbe conoscere questo aspetto qualora ci fosse nella mia amica del cane.....ma forse bastano solo i bacetti


Sa benissimo cosa significano i bacetti e anche la pizza. Ma quello impegnato sei tu. Sei tu che devi dire quando puoi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Io quando leggo queste cose resto un attimo stranito: se a una piace scopare, continua a piacerle anche dopo la menopausa! Non è una cosa che ha molto a che vedere con gli ormoni: più col cervello.
> Mi viene sempre da pensare che in realtà una scopava (apparentemente con piacere) più per altri motivi. E prende la menopausa come scusa per tirare i remi in barca.
> 
> 
> ...


È individuale.
Ho sentito una dirlo come dato universale mentre le altre la guardavano stranite. Ed era una che raccontava di molta disinvoltura giovanile.
Il significato che può assumere il sesso per alcune persone può rimanere un mistero per loro stesse.


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

*Devo condividere gli ultimi tre interventi; concordo in tutto *


----------



## Lara3 (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E sarà così allora... cercherò di essere più intraprendente; forse qualche spazio c'è.
> (Ah....non so se sia in menopausa!)


Quanti problemi per niente !
Siete vicini di casa, già l’alibi del cane, ma daiii ! Non ricordo bene la tua storia, mi sembra che tua moglie ti abbia tradito. Quindi adesso non credo che tu debba vivere in astinenza forzata  per una moglie che comunque ti ha già tradito. 
Il fatto di essere vicini è un grande aiuto. Se lei ti piace vai avanti!


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quanti problemi per niente !
> Siete vicini di casa, già l’alibi del cane, ma daiii ! Non ricordo bene la tua storia, mi sembra che tua moglie ti abbia tradito. Quindi adesso non credo che tu debba vivere in astinenza forzata  per una moglie che comunque ti ha già tradito.
> Il fatto di essere vicini è un grande aiuto. Se lei ti piace vai avanti!


Ciao, infatti il cane le servì come alibi per vedersi con l'altro (poche settimane,in quanto la sgamai quasi subito). I problemi me li pongo perché non sono come mia moglie che evidentemente calcolò male le proprie mosse; non certo per un rispetto che non è stato reciproco. La paura maggiore è un coinvolgimento che faccia scappare di mano il controllo. Comunque grazie per l'incoraggiamento.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ciao, infatti il cane le servì come alibi per vedersi con l'altro (poche settimane,in quanto la sgamai quasi subito). I problemi me li pongo perché non sono come mia moglie che evidentemente calcolò male le proprie mosse; non certo per un rispetto che non è stato reciproco. La paura maggiore è un coinvolgimento che faccia scappare di mano il controllo. Comunque grazie per l'incoraggiamento.


Cosa è di più bello di un coinvolgimento totale ? 
Una relazione extra non è facile, bisogna incastrare i tempi, sincronizzare ... se non c’è coinvolgimento è solo una fatica tremenda per un bisogno fisiologico.


----------



## stany (26 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa è di più bello di un coinvolgimento totale ?
> Una relazione extra non è facile, bisogna incastrare i tempi, sincronizzare ... se non c’è coinvolgimento è solo una fatica tremenda per un bisogno fisiologico.


Hai ragione, ma l'altra persona essendo libera subirebbe un vincolo che le impedirebbe di trovare qualcuno con cui possa vedersi alla luce del sole. Per questo non forzo e vado coi piedi di piombo; anche se naturalmente se una vuole dice sì ,o no , a prescindere dalla strategia dell'altro. Ma siccome ha invertito la marcia dal momento che ha saputo,non vorrei nemmeno rovinare tutto con un atteggiamento precipitoso e rapace. Se ci saranno spazi ,magari tra qualche mese sarà lei a rilanciare. Di fondo il feeling ci sarebbe ;ma come dici tu, ancora prima di incastrare le situazioni degli incontri si deve essere chiari e decisi su ciò che si vuole. Lei è libera ,io no! Tocca a lei farmi capire se si può fare; del resto si era già tirata indietro e, francamente però credo che vi siano gli auspici per altro. Ma come diceva brunetta mi pare , il bacio sulla bocca significa solo "mi piaci,ma non si può", ed è visto come una coccola tra due che potrebbero essere qualcosa d'altro che amici.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Novembre 2019)

Carola ha detto:


> Non tornerei a quel
> Periodo di infelicita coniugale e amante mai per carità a parte l adrenalina iniziale che periodo di merda...
> Quello che desideravo era quello che ho adesso un buon rapporto condito d auna buona chimica e la serenità in un amore maturo sincero accogliente
> Spero con tutto il cuore che resti così
> ...


La seconda al 100%, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma l'altra persona essendo libera subirebbe un vincolo che le impedirebbe di trovare qualcuno con cui possa vedersi alla luce del sole. Per questo non forzo e vado coi piedi di piombo; anche se naturalmente se una vuole dice sì ,o no , a prescindere dalla strategia dell'altro. Ma siccome ha invertito la marcia dal momento che ha saputo,non vorrei nemmeno rovinare tutto con un atteggiamento precipitoso e rapace. Se ci saranno spazi ,magari tra qualche mese sarà lei a rilanciare. Di fondo il feeling ci sarebbe ;ma come dici tu, ancora prima di incastrare le situazioni degli incontri si deve essere chiari e decisi su ciò che si vuole. Lei è libera ,io no! Tocca a lei farmi capire se si può fare; del resto si era già tirata indietro e, francamente però credo che vi siano gli auspici per altro. Ma come diceva brunetta mi pare , il bacio sulla bocca significa solo "mi piaci,ma non si può", ed è visto come una coccola tra due che potrebbero essere qualcosa d'altro che amici.


Io ho detto che tocca a te indicare la disponibilità e i baci non si danno a vanvera.


----------



## Lostris (26 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma l'altra persona essendo libera subirebbe un vincolo che le impedirebbe di trovare qualcuno con cui possa vedersi alla luce del sole. Per questo non forzo e vado coi piedi di piombo; anche se naturalmente se una vuole dice sì ,o no , a prescindere dalla strategia dell'altro. Ma siccome ha invertito la marcia dal momento che ha saputo,non vorrei nemmeno rovinare tutto con un atteggiamento precipitoso e rapace. Se ci saranno spazi ,magari tra qualche mese sarà lei a rilanciare. Di fondo il feeling ci sarebbe ;ma come dici tu, ancora prima di incastrare le situazioni degli incontri si deve essere chiari e decisi su ciò che si vuole. Lei è libera ,io no! Tocca a lei farmi capire se si può fare; del resto si era già tirata indietro e, francamente però credo che vi siano gli auspici per altro. Ma come diceva brunetta mi pare , il bacio sulla bocca significa solo "mi piaci,ma non si può", ed è visto come una coccola tra due che potrebbero essere qualcosa d'altro che amici.


Tu dovresti pensare per te. 
Siete due adulti e da quel che dici mi sembra che lei sia capace di intendere e di volere.

Ergo alla sua situazione ci penserà lei.

Perchè mai, frequentandoti in clandestinità, dovrebbe aver vincoli per vedere altri alla luce del sole? 

Sono d’accordo nel non voler precipitare le cose data la sua reazione, ma tra andarci piano e avere una politica attendista ce ne corre... tanto quanto tra successo e fallimento.

Francamente non generalizzerei nemmeno sul significato del bacio, qualcosa di squisitamente personale.

Il senso che tu vai ad attribuirgli, ad esempio, nel mio caso è sminuente. 
Per un’altra potrebbe essere pure troppo.


----------



## stany (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho detto che tocca a te indicare la disponibilità e i baci non si danno a vanvera.


Eh...ma io sono disponibile. Il fatto è che ci si vede poco (lei conosce i miei orari), e quindi magari passano anche dieci giorni di volta in volta (io non le do l'appuntamento).


----------



## stany (27 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tu dovresti pensare per te.
> Siete due adulti e da quel che dici mi sembra che lei sia capace di intendere e di volere.
> 
> Ergo alla sua situazione ci penserà lei.
> ...


Attendista.. vero! Tra qualche giorno sarà il suo compleanno , così vedrò di contattarla con quella scusa : con wapp veramente pochi messaggi finora, e partono sempre da me. Comunque un bacio sulle labbra ha un significato che va oltre l'amicizia....credo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> La paura maggiore è un coinvolgimento che faccia scappare di mano il controllo


Si chiama paura di vivere. È sempre bello vedere gente di mezza età che ragiona come se avesse ancora tutta la vita davanti, però poi Nei fatti si comporta come se vivesse di ricordi.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Comunque un bacio sulle labbra ha un significato che va oltre l'amicizia....credo.


Molto dipende anche dall'alito.


----------



## stany (27 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molto dipende anche dall'alito.


Questo sempre ,al primo posto.


----------



## stany (27 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si chiama paura di vivere. È sempre bello vedere gente di mezza età che ragiona come se avesse ancora tutta la vita davanti, però poi Nei fatti si comporta come se vivesse di ricordi.


Mmm... Vero, sarà che mi sento trentacinque anni!  Proprio oggi ragionavo sul fatto che a dieci anni il tempo pare dilatato e dopo il giro di boa si contrae sempre più.
Forse è meglio vivere nel rimorso che nel rimpianto,come si dice; ma io per ora non sto   nè nell'uno nè  nell'altro.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si chiama paura di vivere. È sempre bello vedere gente di mezza età che ragiona come se avesse ancora tutta la vita davanti, però poi Nei fatti si comporta come se vivesse di ricordi.


Non posso che quotarti con furore.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...ma io sono disponibile. Il fatto è che ci si vede poco (lei conosce i miei orari), e quindi magari passano anche dieci giorni di volta in volta (io non le do l'appuntamento).


Disponibilità a portare a passeggio il cane non è disponibilità a una uscita a due.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Novembre 2019)

Le corna in questo caso direi che sono meritate, oltre che dovute.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Disponibilità a portare a passeggio il cane non è disponibilità a una uscita a due.


Anche perché sarebbero in tre, probabilmente in quattro.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Dio ma che palle sti mariti sospettosi che tolgono l'aria alle mogli, ma finitela e lasciatele trombare in pace che poi sono anche più simpatiche in casa! Io fossi in lei ti lascerei subito, che noia che sei!


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dio ma che palle sti mariti sospettosi che tolgono l'aria alle mogli, ma finitela e lasciatele trombare in pace che poi sono anche più simpatiche in casa! Io fossi in lei ti lascerei subito, che noia che sei!


Vero, quando si hanno storie fuori, dentro la famiglia si è più leggeri e disponibili; però non è che possa dire a mia moglie:  "vai dal tuo amichetto" , che così rompi meno il cazzo in casa,eh!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Vero, quando si hanno storie fuori, dentro la famiglia si è più leggeri e disponibili; però non è che possa dire a mia moglie:  "vai dal tuo amichetto" , che così rompi meno il cazzo in casa,eh!


È l’effetto di una forma di triangolazione.
Si scarica aggressività attraverso una relazione con una terza persona, per non affrontare le ragioni di conflitto di coppia.
Ma accade se il conflitto viene visto come potenzialmente distruttivo.
Essere l’amante in queste condizioni è triste.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Vero, quando si hanno storie fuori, dentro la famiglia si è più leggeri e disponibili; però non è che possa dire a mia moglie:  "vai dal tuo amichetto" , che così rompi meno il cazzo in casa,eh!


Detto educatamente col sorriso...


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Io quando leggo queste cose resto un attimo stranito: se a una piace scopare, continua a piacerle anche dopo la menopausa! Non è una cosa che ha molto* a che vedere con gli ormoni: più col cervello.*
> Mi viene sempre da pensare che in realtà una scopava (apparentemente con piacere) più per altri motivi. E prende la menopausa come scusa per tirare i remi in barca.
> 
> 
> ...


no, no...gli ormoni c'entrano eccome. è poi vero che ogni donna la vive diversamente


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È l’effetto di una forma di triangolazione.
> Si scarica aggressività attraverso una relazione con una terza persona, per non affrontare le ragioni di conflitto di coppia.
> Ma accade se il conflitto viene visto come potenzialmente distruttivo.
> Essere l’amante in queste condizioni è triste.


Quello che mi manca è un po di sano conflitto di coppia con mia moglie diobono!


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È l’effetto di una forma di triangolazione.
> Si scarica aggressività attraverso una relazione con una terza persona, per non affrontare le ragioni di conflitto di coppia.
> Ma accade se il conflitto viene visto come potenzialmente distruttivo.
> Essere l’amante in queste condizioni è triste.


E richiede comunque una faccia di tolla .


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che mi manca è un po di sano conflitto di coppia con mia moglie diobono!


Anche lei triangola?


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, no...gli ormoni c'entrano eccome. è poi vero che ogni donna la vive diversamente


 Che mi dite della secchezza vaginale: cervello ,oppure metabolismo fisiologico? Oppure una cosa e l'alibi dell'altra?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Che mi dite della secchezza vaginale: cervello ,oppure metabolismo fisiologico? Oppure una cosa e l'alibi dell'altra?


Quello è ormonale.
Non è automatico, ma se succede, succede. 
E gli ormoni influenzano il cervello.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Che mi dite della secchezza vaginale: cervello ,oppure metabolismo fisiologico? Oppure una cosa e l'alibi dell'altra?


Quanti anni ?


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quanti anni ?


Erano 52...


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Che mi dite della secchezza vaginale: cervello ,oppure metabolismo fisiologico? Oppure una cosa e l'alibi dell'altra?


Ormoni.
Esistono lubrificanti per sopperire ma non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Anche lei triangola?


Lo spero per lei...


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ormoni.
> Esistono lubrificanti per sopperire ma non è la stessa cosa.


Infatti...


----------



## Lara3 (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Erano 52...


Secchezza può dipendere anche dal partner: deserto  con uno e fontana  con altro.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Secchezza può dipendere anche dal partner: deserto  con uno e fontana  con altro.


Ed in questo caso dipende dalla testa,dal coinvolgimento; in effetti il ginecologo disse che dal punto di vista fisico era tutto regolare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Vero, quando si hanno storie fuori, dentro la famiglia si è più leggeri e disponibili; però non è che possa dire a mia moglie:  "vai dal tuo amichetto" , che così rompi meno il cazzo in casa,eh!


Ah no! Non si può dire??


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ah no! Non si può dire??


A parte che non lo sente e vede da una vita; semmai dovessi arrivare al punto di dirle di trovarsi uno, finirebbe anche la convivenza civile.


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Ho scoperto che mia moglie è uscita con un collega. Insieme da 16 anni, sposati da 7 con un figlio da 5. Sono stato il suo primo uomo, tutto andava abbastanza bene, l anno scorso e uscita con il collega, hanno lavorato insieme circa 8 anni, non tutti i giorni. Dopo due mesi di bugie mi ha detto la verità. Si sono scritti tutto giugno, a luglio sono usciti due volte e hanno parlato e qualche abbraccio in macchina. Agosto si sono fermate al McDonald's circa 1 ora, lui li ha tirato la mano e per qualche secondo e stata lì, a settembre uguale e anche ottobre. Tutte le volte lui gli prendeva la mano e lei dopo poche secondi la tirava via. Il suo raconto: Non ho cercato nulla che amicizia, stavo bene a parlare con lui, mi fidavo, mi sono affezionata e ho provato un feeling mentale, non mi sono innamorata, non c è stato nulla di più, non ci siamo baciati, solo sulla guancia e collo. Mi ha giurato in chiesa sul nostro figlio. E un bravissima donna pudica, non mi ha mai dato il motivo di essere geloso. Lo perdonata e mi fido, ma non mi fido di quel periodo, che mi ha detto tutto. Ha detto che lui non ha mai provato, che toccare il seno, gli ha sfiorato il capezzolo perché aveva una maglia larghissima  e lei subito gli ha tirato via la mano ma nulla di più. Io ho parlato con lui al inizio quando non sapevo nulla, mi ha mentito e di più, lui mi ha fatto chiamare dalla moglie, e gli ho detto che c è stato qualcosa, ma non so cosa. Dopo 2 settimane lei mi ha richiamato e mi ha detto più o meno ciò che mi ha detto mia moglie. Dopo basta, ma io ho ancora il dubbio, mia moglie mi ha sempre detto e si ha pentita, chd e stata una leggerezza, che gli ha voluto bene,ma nulla di piu. Che amava me. Non sa cosa gli è successo ma pensa che in amicizia si era affezionata un può. Per due mesi lo massacrata, non di botte. Una parte di me la crede, per ciò che gli ho fatto avrebbe confessato, l altra parte mi spinge di parlare con lui, se vorrà.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Personalmente un incontro per “chiarimento tra uomini” mi farebbe incazzare.
Per me non è successo nulla di che. 
Ma, anche se ci fosse stato qualcosa, è finito.
Cosa sai del contenuto dei messaggi?


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Can celava sempre. Ma mi ha detto che si parlava di lavoro, di cose normale. Si scrivevano mi manchi, ti penso, nulla di erotico mai. Le conversazione sempre li iniziava lui.


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente un incontro per “chiarimento tra uomini” mi farebbe incazzare.
> Per me non è successo nulla di che.
> Ma, anche se ci fosse stato qualcosa, è finito.
> Cosa sai del contenuto dei messaggi?


Si è finito, ma io non mi do pace, andiamo anche dal psicologo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Si è finito, ma io non mi do pace, andiamo anche dal psicologo.


Fate bene.
Devi capire perché non ti dai pace.
Tu avevi l'idea che tua moglie non potesse avere un dialogo piacevole con un altro uomo?
Tu non hai mai fatto confidenze o scherzato con un’altra donna?


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Lui con al


Brunetta ha detto:


> Fate bene.
> Devi capire perché non ti dai pace.
> Tu avevi l'idea che tua moglie non potesse avere un dialogo piacevole con un altro uomo?
> Tu non hai mai fatto confidenze o scherzato con un’altra donna?


Allora lui con altri colleghi suoi e venuto anche al matrimonio. Si ho scherzato pure, ma mai sono andato oltre, ho fato tanto per lei, sempre presente la aiuto in casa, un bella coppia. Il dialogo può andare bene, ma senza toccare, se come non riuscivano abbracciarsi per bene davanti, si metevono dietro. Mi ha raccontato cose imbarazzanti, e so che è stata ingenua. Mi ha detto che l ultima volta, era lì con la mano, ma non è che lo teneva stretto, era lì insomma, lui ha detto" Sarebbe bello se andassi con la bocca," Lei subito a tirato via la mano.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Si è finito, ma io non mi do pace, andiamo anche dal psicologo.


Dallo psicologo


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

E poi subito dopo, a ottobre e andata da lui e gli ha detto che vuole rientrare sui binari, che io sto male che lei si sente una merda,che magari scriversi per le feste, e se si incrociano in ospedale potersi salutare. In poche parole, voleva e cercava di mantenere quel minimo di amicizia che era andata un può oltre.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Lui con al
> 
> Allora lui con altri colleghi suoi e venuto anche al matrimonio. Si ho scherzato pure, ma mai sono andato oltre, ho fato tanto per lei, sempre presente la aiuto in casa, un bella coppia. Il dialogo può andare bene, ma senza toccare, se come non riuscivano abbracciarsi per bene davanti, si metevono dietro. Mi ha raccontato cose imbarazzanti, e so che è stata ingenua. Mi ha detto che l ultima volta, era lì con la mano, ma non è che lo teneva stretto, era lì insomma, lui ha detto" Sarebbe bello se andassi con la bocca," Lei subito a tirato via la mano.


Sei rumeno? Mi pare dal tipo di errori e dal nick.
Lui certamente ci provava. 
Tua moglie probabilmente un po’ è ingenua, ma soprattutto inesperta. Magari pensava che, visto la conoscenza, lui non avesse intenzioni sessuali.
Adesso ha capito e chiuso.
A te cosa dà più fastidio?


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei rumeno? Mi pare dal tipo di errori e dal nick.
> Lui certamente ci provava.
> Tua moglie probabilmente un po’ è ingenua, ma soprattutto inesperta. Magari pensava che, visto la conoscenza, lui non avesse intenzioni sessuali.
> Adesso ha capito e chiuso.
> A te cosa dà più fastidio?


Io si, lei italiana


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> E poi subito dopo, a ottobre e andata da lui e gli ha detto che vuole rientrare sui binari, che io sto male che lei si sente una merda,che magari scriversi per le feste, e se si incrociano in ospedale potersi salutare. In poche parole, voleva e cercava di mantenere quel minimo di amicizia che era andata un può oltre.


Mi sembra che lei abbia avuto un comportamento ineccepibile. Può succedere che qualcuno si prenda confidenze non richieste. Lo ha rimesso al suo posto.


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Io si, lei italiana


Un può tutto, ho sofferto tanto, ora sto molto meglio, sono passati 4 mesi. Voglio andare oltre, e star bene, ma questa senzatione che mi abbia nascosto qualcosa non mi da pace.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> E'  una bravissima donna pudica, non mi ha mai dato il motivo di essere geloso.


Dove vivete? A Corleone? "Una bravissima donna pudica" . Magari ha solo voglia di fare sesso ed essere desiderata meno "pudicamente". Ne avete parlato invece di farvi le pippe sulla religione?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Io si, lei italiana


Io ho visto comportamenti molto più provocanti, senza reale intenzione di andare oltre.
Esiste il termine “profumiera” o anche l’espressione “gatta morta” per le donne che provocano senza intenzione di fare nulla. Ma non è un comportamento definibile. Ogni donna ha piacere nel vedere l'interesse degli uomini. E credo che anche agli uomini faccia piacere vedere di piacere.
Non c’è nulla di strano.
Fermarsi dà a tutto il significato di gioco o, come mi sembra sia per tua moglie, segnare il confine tra amicizia e no.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Insomma dai hanno fatto sesso e' inutile che ti illudi. L'importante e' essere onesti da ora in poi e anche tu debi esserlo, ammettilo guardavi anche donne meno pudiche vero? Meno timorate di dio   vero?


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lei abbia avuto un comportamento ineccepibile. Può succedere che qualcuno si prenda confidenze non richieste. Lo ha rimesso al suo posto.


Si è così, ma io sono un ariete del cazzo, e vorrei incontrarlo. Sono andato in ospedale a settembre e ho parlato con lui, ma non sapevo nulla, sospettavo, e lui ha mentito, ha preferito farsi scoprire dalla moglie più tosto di dirmi la verità.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lei abbia avuto un comportamento ineccepibile. Può succedere che qualcuno si prenda confidenze non richieste. Lo ha rimesso al suo posto.


Beh solo quando lui gli ha chiesto di fargli un pompino, prima no andava tutto bene.... dai caxxo non vedi che situazione surreale?


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Dove vivete? A Corleone? "Una bravissima donna pudica" . Magari ha solo voglia di fare sesso ed essere desiderata meno "pudicamente". Ne avete parlato invece di farvi le pippe sulla religione?


Non abbiamo problemi a letto, mai avute anzi


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è sposato?


Si


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri sei in zona rossa blindato in casa? 
Mi sembra il doppione della tua precedente discussione di fine ottobre 2019.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Si è così, ma io sono un ariete del cazzo, e vorrei incontrarlo. Sono andato in ospedale a settembre e ho parlato con lui, ma non sapevo nulla, sospettavo, e lui ha mentito, ha preferito farsi scoprire dalla moglie più tosto di dirmi la verità.


Ma guarda che la colpa e' di tua moglie e tua ..l'altro ci provava e basta come fanno tutti, mica sei  a Bucuresti o Timisoara, qui tutti tentano di scoparti la moglie


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Beh solo quando lui gli ha chiesto di fargli un pompino, prima no andava tutto bene.... dai caxxo non vedi che situazione surreale?


Solo io ho conosciuto uomini che tra il serio e il faceto facevano proposte? 
Succede.
Lei ha chiuso.
Perché mai Adri dovrebbe spaccarsi la testa?


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho visto comportamenti molto più provocanti, senza reale intenzione di andare oltre.
> Esiste il termine “profumiera” o anche l’espressione “gatta morta” per le donne che provocano senza intenzione di fare nulla. Ma non è un comportamento definibile. Ogni donna ha piacere nel vedere l'interesse degli uomini. E credo che anche agli uomini faccia piacere vedere di piacere.
> Non c’è nulla di strano.
> Fermarsi dà a tutto il significato di gioco o, come mi sembra sia per tua moglie, segnare il confine tra amicizia e no.


Si lo penso, o analizzato molto bene tutto, ma vorrei parlare con lui.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Si lo penso, o analizzato molto bene tutto, ma vorrei parlare con lui.


Allora analizza le cose che ti fanno stare male.
Prova a fare un elenco e le esaminiamo.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Si lo penso, o analizzato molto bene tutto, ma vorrei parlare con lui.


Per chiedere cosa ? " perche' mi volevi scopare la moglie?" Sara bona!!


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo io ho conosciuto uomini che tra il serio e il faceto facevano proposte?
> Succede.
> Lei ha chiuso.
> Perché mai Adri dovrebbe spaccarsi la testa?


Io non le faccio ad cazzum


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora analizza le cose che ti fanno stare male.
> Prova a fare un elenco e le esaminiamo.


Ho capito che è uscita in amicizia, e che scriversi messaggi si prende gusto, ho capito che stare con una persona ti puoi affezionare, e magari ti lasci un può andare. Non capisco se ami una persona puoi fare cose simile, non capisco come un uomo non prova toccare, insomma non ci prova né dare un bacio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Io non le faccio ad cazzum


Tu no.
Tu non sei tutti gli uomini.


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ho capito che è uscita in amicizia, e che scriversi messaggi si prende gusto, ho capito che stare con una persona ti puoi affezionare, e magari ti lasci un può andare. Non capisco se ami una persona puoi fare cose simile, non capisco come un uomo non prova toccare, insomma non ci prova né dare un bacio.


Lei ha detto che non cercava nulla, anche a lui, che stava bene parlare, che sapeva che quasi tutti in quella situazione andavano oltre, e che nessuno dei due voleva.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ho capito che è uscita in amicizia, e che scriversi messaggi si prende gusto, ho capito che stare con una persona ti puoi affezionare, e magari ti lasci un può andare. Non capisco se ami una persona puoi fare cose simile, non capisco come un uomo non prova toccare, insomma non ci prova né dare un bacio.


Veramente io chiedevo di parlare di te.
Quello che è successo tra loro si è capito. Potrebbe anche essere andata diversamente. Ma devi capire cosa fa stare male te.
Io sono stata tradita e so cosa ha dato fastidio a me e so cosa per me è stato insopportabile.
Mi sembra che tu abbia il dubbio che abbiano mentito entrambi e che ci sia stato qualcosa di fisico.
È questo?
E perché è un tormento? Ti vuoi sentire proprietario del corpo di tua moglie?


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io chiedevo di parlare di te.
> Quello che è successo tra loro si è capito. Potrebbe anche essere andata diversamente. Ma devi capire cosa fa stare male te.
> Io sono stata tradita e so cosa ha dato fastidio a me e so cosa per me è stato insopportabile.
> Mi sembra che tu abbia il dubbio che abbiano mentito entrambi e che ci sia stato qualcosa di fisico.
> ...


No, voglio la verità se non mi ha detto tutto, perché se ha fato altro, visto quanto ho sofferto, so che non potrei proseguire non riuscirei a perdonarlo. Preferisco prendere un altra strada invece di torturarmi.


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Lei sa questo, e quando a giurato in chiesa sul nostro figlio, a giurato che non c è stato niente di fisico, di bocca, nulla di nulla


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Adri sei in zona rossa blindato in casa?
> Mi sembra il doppione della tua precedente discussione di fine ottobre 2019.


Si sono io


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Adri sei in zona rossa blindato in casa?
> Mi sembra il doppione della tua precedente discussione di fine ottobre 2019.


Anche a me.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Lei sa questo, e quando a giurato in chiesa sul nostro figlio, a giurato che non c è stato niente di fisico, di bocca, nulla di nulla


E allora credile.
State bene insieme?
È questo che conta.


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> No, voglio la verità se non mi ha detto tutto, perché se ha fato altro, visto quanto ho sofferto, so che non potrei proseguire non riuscirei a perdonarlo. Preferisco prendere un altra strada invece di torturarmi.


La verità? Prima devi fare pace con te stesso. In questi casi anche la verità potrebbe non servire a nulla. Nulla placa il mostro dagli occhi verdi che irride il cibo di cui si nutre. CIT Shakespeare


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Si lo penso, o analizzato molto bene tutto, ma vorrei parlare con lui.


Tua moglie è infermiera ? 
Anche lui ?


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lei abbia avuto un comportamento ineccepibile. Può succedere che qualcuno si prenda confidenze non richieste. Lo ha rimesso al suo posto.


Eh.si....rimesso al suo posto  (l'atro voleva che andasse di bocca )


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che la colpa e' di tua moglie e tua ..l'altro ci provava e basta come fanno tutti, mica sei  a Bucuresti o Timisoara, qui tutti tentano di scoparti la moglie


Perché là no?


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La verità? Prima devi fare pace con te stesso. In questi casi anche la verità potrebbe non servire a nulla. Nulla placa il mostro dagli occhi verdi che irride il cibo di cui si nutre. CIT Shakespeare


Detto alla nostra maniera : non sputiamo nel piatto in cui si mangia


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Ci metterò una pietra sopra, e basta, e stata una leggereza e nulla di più, non mi hai mai creato problemi, anzi è un piccolo errore si può chiudere un occhio,ha sofferto abbastanza pure lei, e soffre ancora.


----------



## Adri (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora credile.
> State bene insieme?
> È questo che conta.


Si stiamo bene, molto bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Insomma dai hanno fatto sesso e' inutile che ti illudi. L'importante e' essere onesti da ora in poi e anche tu debi esserlo, ammettilo guardavi anche donne meno pudiche vero? Meno timorate di dio   vero?


Ma che ne sai!!!
Se è capitato a te non è detto che sia cosi per tutti.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai!!!
> Se è capitato a te non è detto che sia cosi per tutti.


Guarda che la mia esperienza e' completamente diversa bella. E tu chi sei per giudicarmi? Sei mia sorella forse. Ma sta zitta


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché là no?


La ti ammazzano se lo fai


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Guarda che la mia esperienza e' completamente diversa bella. E tu chi sei per giudicarmi? Sei mia sorella forse. Ma sta zitta


Alberto datti una calmata, che è meglio.
Stai straparlando.
Sei tu che giudichi la moglie di un altro.
A me di te non frega un cazzo


----------



## Vera (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me.


Idem.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> La ti ammazzano se lo fai


Ah..ah...mi vuoi fare credere che in Romania non ci siano cornuti?
Un vecchio proverbio dice: Tutto il mondo è paese.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah..ah...mi vuoi fare credere che in Romania non ci siano cornuti?
> Un vecchio proverbio dice: Tutto il mondo è paese.


Provaci poi vediamo. Secondo te i femminicidi non sono un fenomeno antropologico vero?


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alberto datti una calmata, che è meglio.
> Stai straparlando.
> Sei tu che giudichi la moglie di un altro.
> A me di te non frega un cazzo


Neanche a me di te e datti una calmata che non sono tuo fratello


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Provaci poi vediamo. Secondo te i femminicidi non sono un fenomeno antropologico vero?


Conosci i dati dei femminicidi in Romania?
In Italia sono 10 al mese eppure di cornuti ce ne sono tanti!
E poi comunque avevo scritto pagine pagine sul fenomeno; tempo fa c'era un dibattito qua dentro su questo tema.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Si me li manda il Viminale direttamente. Secondo te Adri perche "vuole parlare " con l'amante di sua moglie? Per  disquisire accademicamente sugli influssi socioculturali italo romeni anzi rumeni o per fargli un culo cosi'?  E Adri e' uno di quelli civili


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Neanche a me di te e datti una calmata che non sono tuo fratello


per fortuna , ti avrei già preso a testate.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Le prostitute sono quasi tutte rumene o moldave perche' in quegli stati il rispetto della donna e' ai massimi livelli. Mica perche' ci sono molti femminicidi..... e la donna e' considerata meno di un animale. Poi continuate a fare gli ingenui


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per fortuna , ti avrei già preso a testate.


Sei civile caxxo. Mica come quelle che vanno a letto con l'amante per vendetta


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si me li manda il Viminale direttamente. Secondo te Adri perche "vuole parlare " con l'amante di sua moglie? Per  disquisire accademicamente sugli influssi socioculturali italo romeni anzi rumeni o per fargli un culo cosi'?  E Adri e' uno di quelli civili


Mah.... ripeto: tutto il mondo è paese; di cornuti ce ne sono a tutte le latitudini.
Se poi il nostro fosse così terribile la moglie non darebbe confidenza; che è diverso da farsi  "toccare il capezzolo" ,eh!
Senza contare che c'è chi andando per suonare è stato suonato.
Oppure si sia beccato una bella denuncia !


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mah.... ripeto: tutto il mondo è paese; di cornuti ce ne sono a tutte le latitudini.
> Se poi il nostro fosse così terribile la moglie non darebbe confidenza; che è diverso da farsi  "toccare il capezzolo" ,eh!
> Senza contare che c'è chi andando per suonare è stato suonato.
> Oppure si sia beccato una bella denuncia !


Rispondere alle domande no? Non si usa


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Sei civile caxxo. Mica come quelle che vanno a letto con l'amante per vendetta





alberto15 ha detto:


> Sei civile caxxo. Mica come quelle che vanno a letto con l'amante per vendetta


molto civile al contrario di altri che si ritengono integerrimi


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mah.... ripeto: tutto il mondo è paese; di cornuti ce ne sono a tutte le latitudini.
> Se poi il nostro fosse così terribile la moglie non darebbe confidenza; che è diverso da farsi  "toccare il capezzolo" ,eh!
> Senza contare che c'è chi andando per suonare è stato suonato.
> Oppure si sia beccato una bella denuncia !


Se capisci la lingua la risposta c'era. Al limite sei tu che domandi e ti rispondi  retoricamente con un'altra domanda, che prevede un si come risposta ,oppure un non so, da parte del tuo interlocutore.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> molto civile al contrario di altri che si ritengono integerrimi


Chi? Il tuo amico arcistufo?  un altro gigante. Un essere sub umano che assurge al ruolo di vate per voialtri qua dentro.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Lei ha detto che non cercava nulla, anche a lui, che stava bene parlare, che sapeva che quasi tutti in quella situazione andavano oltre, e che nessuno dei due voleva.


È plausibile, perché no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Chi? Il tuo amico arcistufo?  un altro gigante. Un essere sub umano che assurge al ruolo di vate per voialtri qua dentro.


non so se mi fai più pena o tristezza


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non so se mi fai più pena o tristezza


Siccome scadete sotto le suole delle scarpe a esaltare mentecatti come lui e' ovvio che il tuo giudizio non ha (mai avuto) influenza su di me. E scendi pure tu dal piedistallo che e' ora di finirla. Addio


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Siccome scadete sotto le suole delle scarpe a esaltare mentecatti come lui e' ovvio che il tuo giudizio non ha (mai avuto) influenza su di me. E scendi pure tu dal piedistallo che e' ora di finirla. Addio


meno male che te ne vai, stai diventando troppo pesante


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Ogni tanto l'ngegnere ci abbandona...
Per poi farsi vivo quando sente la mancanza di questo forum


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ogni tanto l'ngegnere ci abbandona...
> Per poi farsi vivo quando sente la mancanza di questo forum


si fa vivo quanto ha bisogno di sfogarsi , probabilmente non lo può fare in altro modo
Quindi arriva fa la piazzata e se ne va


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si fa vivo quanto ha bisogno di sfogarsi , probabilmente non lo può fare in altro modo
> Quindi arriva fa la piazzata e se ne va


In effetti negli ultimi interventi l'ho visto particolarmente incazzato


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In effetti negli ultimi interventi l'ho visto particolarmente incazzato


No, faccio solo fatica dimenticare. Forse ho bisogno di tempo, e credetemi mi sono sfogato fin troppo con lei


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> No, faccio solo fatica dimenticare. Forse ho bisogno di tempo, e credetemi mi sono sfogato fin troppo con lei


Ciao Adri,

comprendo che si faccia fatica a dimenticare ma mi sembra di percepire che non sei completamente sicuro della versione "ufficiale". 

Secondo me, l'unica cosa che puoi fare (ed è quello che sto facendo io) è sorvolare sopra al passato e vedere le sue prossime mosse. Visto che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio, se molli la presa e lasci correre dopo un po' di tempo potrai vedere la sincerità di tua moglie.

Io con mia moglie sto giocando una partita a scacchi a sua insaputa.... se scacco matto sarà prenderò le mie decisioni, se perdo io perchè i miei pezzi (ovvero i dubbi, ecc) li perdo durante il gioco avrò la prova che è stata sincera.

....ma nel frattempo non rovinarti l'esistenza con mille pensieri e sfoghi sulla moglie perchè invece di ottenere un avvicinamento, rischi di allontanarla ulteriormente.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Adri,
> 
> comprendo che si faccia fatica a dimenticare ma mi sembra di percepire che non sei completamente sicuro della versione "ufficiale".
> 
> ...


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

il discorso è che lei non ha mai cercato nulla, si ha trovata dentro, in un intesa mentale, ma prima che uscisse fuori tutto, e andata da lui e gli ha detto che rientra sui binari perché mi ama e questa amicizia è andata un può oltre. Considera che noi abbiamo tutto insieme, conto corrente, risparmi, Facebook, e siamo usciti sempre insieme, in 16 anni sono state a dir tanto una decina di volte che è uscita da sola, ma non perché non volevo io, perché stavamo bene insieme


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> il discorso è che lei non ha mai cercato nulla, si ha trovata dentro, in un intesa mentale, ma prima che uscisse fuori tutto, e andata da lui e gli ha detto che rientra sui binari perché mi ama e questa amicizia è andata un può oltre. Considera che noi abbiamo tutto insieme, conto corrente, risparmi, Facebook, e siamo usciti sempre insieme, in 16 anni sono state a dir tanto una decina di volte che è uscita da sola, ma non perché non volevo io, perché stavamo bene insieme


Vabbè ma nel caso in cui lei avesse cercato la situazione in cui si è trovata, mica te lo direbbe. 
È tipico dire : mi sono trovato/a.


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> il discorso è che lei non ha mai cercato nulla, si ha trovata dentro, in un intesa mentale, ma prima che uscisse fuori tutto, e andata da lui e gli ha detto che rientra sui binari perché mi ama e questa amicizia è andata un può oltre. Considera che noi abbiamo tutto insieme, conto corrente, risparmi, Facebook, e siamo usciti sempre insieme, in 16 anni sono state a dir tanto una decina di volte che è uscita da sola, ma non perché non volevo io, perché stavamo bene insieme


Ammazza... manca l’aria.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè ma nel caso in cui lei avesse cercato la situazione in cui si è trovata, mica te lo direbbe.
> È tipico dire : mi sono trovato/a.
> [/QUOTE mi ha detto tutti i dettagli, poteva non farlo, poteva dire che è uscita a bere un caffè, e io avrei creduto e non avrei detto nulla. Mi ha detto che si scrivevano, ti penso, mi manchi, ti voglio bene, ma perché provava affetto in amicizia. Non si sono mai sentiti al telefono, solo messaggi,mi ha detto cosa scriveva, mi ha fatto vedere i posti dove parlavano. Tutto.


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> No, faccio solo fatica dimenticare. Forse ho bisogno di tempo, e credetemi mi sono sfogato fin troppo con lei


Comunque se vuoi davvero dimenticare e metterci una pietra sopra questo non è il posto giusto...


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comunque se vuoi davvero dimenticare e metterci una pietra sopra questo non è il posto giusto...


Lo so che è così, ma forse la faccio per lasciarla stare a lei, e perché ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> il discorso è che lei non ha mai cercato nulla, si ha trovata dentro, in un intesa mentale, ma prima che uscisse fuori tutto, e andata da lui e gli ha detto che rientra sui binari perché mi ama e questa amicizia è andata un può oltre. Considera che noi abbiamo tutto insieme, conto corrente, risparmi, Facebook, e siamo usciti sempre insieme, in 16 anni sono state a dir tanto una decina di volte che è uscita da sola, ma non perché non volevo io, perché stavamo bene insieme


analizzare tutto non ti aiuta. Ormai è successo.
Se vuoi ripartire con tua moglie devi lasciarti tutto alle spalle.
E non farla sentire oppressa e tanto meno obbligata.
La cosa peggiore è che lei possa,stare  con te solo per paura è non perché ti ama


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Lo so che è così, ma forse la faccio per lasciarla stare a lei, e perché ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.


ci sta, ma non in modo ossessivo


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Si devo smettere,stiamo bene lei mi ama e se continuo così,  si allontana. Mi ha detto di pensare ciò che ho e accettare che è umana e può sbagliare. Ha pianto, mi ha chiesto scusa un sacco di volte, si ha pentita. Se le cose dovessero andare male, ora, sarebbe colpa mia. Vi terrò aggiornati.


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia moglie è uscita con un collega. Insieme da 16 anni, sposati da 7 con un figlio da 5. Sono stato il suo primo uomo, tutto andava abbastanza bene, l anno scorso e uscita con il collega, hanno lavorato insieme circa 8 anni, non tutti i giorni. Dopo due mesi di bugie mi ha detto la verità. Si sono scritti tutto giugno, a luglio sono usciti due volte e hanno parlato e qualche abbraccio in macchina. Agosto si sono fermate al McDonald's circa 1 ora, lui li ha tirato la mano e per qualche secondo e stata lì, a settembre uguale e anche ottobre. Tutte le volte lui gli prendeva la mano e lei dopo poche secondi la tirava via. Il suo raconto: Non ho cercato nulla che amicizia, stavo bene a parlare con lui, mi fidavo, mi sono affezionata e ho provato un feeling mentale, non mi sono innamorata, non c è stato nulla di più, non ci siamo baciati, solo sulla guancia e collo. Mi ha giurato in chiesa sul nostro figlio. E un bravissima donna pudica, non mi ha mai dato il motivo di essere geloso. Lo perdonata e mi fido, ma non mi fido di quel periodo, che mi ha detto tutto. Ha detto che lui non ha mai provato, che toccare il seno, gli ha sfiorato il capezzolo perché aveva una maglia larghissima  e lei subito gli ha tirato via la mano ma nulla di più. Io ho parlato con lui al inizio quando non sapevo nulla, mi ha mentito e di più, lui mi ha fatto chiamare dalla moglie, e gli ho detto che c è stato qualcosa, ma non so cosa. Dopo 2 settimane lei mi ha richiamato e mi ha detto più o meno ciò che mi ha detto mia moglie. Dopo basta, ma io ho ancora il dubbio, mia moglie mi ha sempre detto e si ha pentita, chd e stata una leggerezza, che gli ha voluto bene,ma nulla di piu. Che amava me. Non sa cosa gli è successo ma pensa che in amicizia si era affezionata un può. Per due mesi lo massacrata, non di botte. Una parte di me la crede, per ciò che gli ho fatto avrebbe confessato, l altra parte mi spinge di parlare con lui, se vorrà.


mi pare che ci avessi raccontato la medesima storia già qualche mese fa


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che ci avessi raccontato la medesima storia già qualche mese fa


Perché ho scoperto cose nuove


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> analizzare tutto non ti aiuta. Ormai è successo.
> Se vuoi ripartire con tua moglie devi lasciarti tutto alle spalle.
> E non farla sentire oppressa e tanto meno obbligata.
> La cosa peggiore è che lei possa,stare  con te solo per paura è non perché ti ama


Perché pensi paura?


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Perché ho scoperto cose nuove


se non ti dispiace, io accorperei le 2 discussioni, anche per notare meglio le cose nuove


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non ti dispiace, io accorperei le 2 discussioni, anche per notare meglio le cose nuove


Non so come fare


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2020)

lo faccio io, non ti preoccupare

riuniamo


----------



## alberto15 (9 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si fa vivo quanto ha bisogno di sfogarsi , probabilmente non lo può fare in altro modo
> Quindi arriva fa la piazzata e se ne va


Lo faccio quando non sopporto piu' il vostro conformismo travestito da grandi idee nuove (vecchie come il mondo)


----------



## alberto15 (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Considera che noi abbiamo tutto insieme, conto corrente, risparmi, FACEBOOK, e siamo usciti sempre insieme, in 16 anni sono state a dir tanto una decina di volte che è uscita da sola, ma non perché non volevo io, perché stavamo bene insieme


Neanche Facebook da sola..... poi "si sente soffocare". Caxxo ti credo. P.s. chi gestisce i conti correnti? Chi ha in mano le carte?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> il discorso è che lei non ha mai cercato nulla, si ha trovata dentro, in un intesa mentale, ma prima che uscisse fuori tutto, e andata da lui e gli ha detto che rientra sui binari perché mi ama e questa amicizia è andata un può oltre. Considera che noi abbiamo tutto insieme, conto corrente, risparmi, Facebook, e siamo usciti sempre insieme, in 16 anni sono state a dir tanto una decina di volte che è uscita da sola, ma non perché non volevo io, perché stavamo bene insieme


Non mi stupisce che abbia cercato un po’ di ossigeno


----------



## ologramma (9 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce che abbia cercato un po’ di_ *ossigeno*_


bella questa parola ora con la situazione che c'è in Italia, dai scherzo, credo che la signora in questione sia molto manipolabile nella situazione che si è creata poi quando vede che la cosa va avanti si tira indietro.
Gli crediamo io si perchè quando la mia era titubante mi fermava ed  io stop poi se la cosa continuava si ricadeva , mi sembra di capire che lei(dice e giura ) non è andata avanti


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Neanche Facebook da sola..... poi "si sente soffocare". Caxxo ti credo. P.s. chi gestisce i conti correnti? Chi ha in mano le carte?


E stata una scelta condivisa, ognuno a la sua carta.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> bella questa parola ora con la situazione che c'è in Italia, dai scherzo, credo che la signora in questione sia molto manipolabile nella situazione che si è creata poi quando vede che la cosa va avanti si tira indietro.
> Gli crediamo io si perchè quando la mia era titubante mi fermava ed  io stop poi se la cosa continuava si ricadeva , mi sembra di capire che lei(dice e giura ) non è andata avanti


Stava bene a parlare, e non pensava di lasciarmi o di fare altro, si era abituata scriversi con lui. Tutto qui,


----------



## ologramma (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Stava bene a parlare, e non pensava di lasciarmi o di fare altro, si era abituata scriversi con lui. Tutto qui,


mi sembra di aver letto che lui gli prendeva la mano e l'appoggiava li , quindi cercava il contatto  e poi si scrivevano cosa '
Troppa confidenza porta ad altro a lungo andare , si era instaurata una attrazione sessuale ecco perchè lui ci provava


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Andava tutto bene, lei a ricevuto un SMS, in un periodo un può più difficile, si sono scritti per un mese, si sono incontrati, e hanno capito che c è un intesa, dopo ha provato affetto, quando ha capito che diventava pericoloso si ha tirata indietro. Credo che è andata così. Più volte mi ha detto che come uomo non li piaceva, non si sono mai baciati, era una cosa più di affetto. Solo che comunque da fastidio, non mi fa più male.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza... manca l’aria.


Eh... l'amour...


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce che abbia cercato un po’ di ossigeno


Perché lei sì e lui no?
L'aria dovrebbe mancare ad entrambi, in fin dei conti tutti e due scelgono di avere cose in comune.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> E stata una scelta condivisa, ognuno a la sua carta.


Anche noi avevamo conto corrente in comune, mia moglie usciva solo con me, il profilo Fb era il mio etc.
Questa cosa indica solo che ENTRAMBI amate stare insieme più di ogni altra cosa e avete fiducia l'uno nell'altra.
Non c'entra niente col resto.
Se si sta bene in coppia e si è liberi di scegliere come non è mai una prigione e non si ha mai bisogno di boccate d'aria perché ci si sente soffocare.
Questa sensazione se c'è indica un malessere nella coppia.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché lei sì e lui no?
> L'aria dovrebbe mancare ad entrambi, in fin dei conti tutti e due scelgono di avere cose in comune.


Mica tanto.....lui è soddisfatto così. Lei non pare proprio.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mica tanto.....lui è soddisfatto così. Lei non pare proprio.


A meno che lui non le abbia imposto tutte queste cose, lei ha scelto insieme a lui cosa condividere nella coppia.
Il non star bene ora non deriva da queste cose, è qualcosa che è subentrato nel singolo individuo, che cerca di staccarsi e uscire dalla coppia.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Quando racconta sembra che racconta la faccenda di un altro, non ci crede né anche lei cosa è successo. Anzi certe cose li ha rimosse non vuole più sapere nulla, vuole solo che ci ritoviamo e che stiamo bene


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché lei sì e lui no?
> L'aria dovrebbe mancare ad entrambi, in fin dei conti tutti e due scelgono di avere cose in comune.


Non lo so perché a lui no. A lei è mancato. E a me non stupisce. Mi stupisce uno che riesce a vivere così


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sembra di aver letto che lui gli prendeva la mano e l'appoggiava li , quindi cercava il contatto  e poi si scrivevano cosa '
> Troppa confidenza porta ad altro a lungo andare , si era instaurata una attrazione sessuale ecco perchè lui ci provava


Non hanno mai parlato della mano. E certo come uomo vicino a una bella donna, un pensiero te lo fai. Ma toccare lei non hai mai provato, una volta il seno ma lei gli ha tolto la mano. Io credo che non voleva spingersi oltre ne anche lui, oppure aspettava che facesse lei il primo passo.


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche noi avevamo conto corrente in comune, mia moglie usciva solo con me, il profilo Fb era il mio etc.
> Questa cosa indica solo che ENTRAMBI amate stare insieme più di ogni altra cosa e avete fiducia l'uno nell'altra.


Ehm si.. ma portare ad esempio il tuo matrimonio non mi sembra molto incoraggiante 

Mi rendo conto l’importante della scelta - che sia stare insieme h24 o condividere pochissimo - è che sia realmente condivisa e che si stia bene. 

Il mio giudizio era, infatti, sul rapporto e relativo al mio modo di vedere le cose.

Peró sono anche una fan dell’equilibrio, e sebbene mi renda conto della soggettività delle valutazioni di ciascuno, non riesco a non considerare l’importanza nella coppia di coltivare la propria individualità.

E l’arricchimento che, nella coppia, ne deriva.

Nel legame con qualcuno, nell’alimentarlo, penso sia importante in una certa misura avere modo di sentirne la mancanza.

E in una costante ridefinizione del valore che si ha l’uno per l’altro è imprescindibile che il proprio non dipenda dalla coppia.
Per me.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche noi avevamo conto corrente in comune, mia moglie usciva solo con me, il profilo Fb era il mio etc.
> Questa cosa indica solo che ENTRAMBI amate stare insieme più di ogni altra cosa e avete fiducia l'uno nell'altra.
> Non c'entra niente col resto.
> Se si sta bene in coppia e si è liberi di scegliere come non è mai una prigione e non si ha mai bisogno di boccate d'aria perché ci si sente soffocare.
> Questa sensazione se c'è indica un malessere nella coppia.


Io adoravo stare con mio marito
Nonostante tutto mi piace anche ora stare con lui
Ma sono una persona e ho bisogno di avere interessi miei amicizie mie, spazi miei
Da sempre. Da quando avevo 16 anni e mi sono messa con lui
E ho sempre spronato lui a fare altrettanto


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehm si.. ma portare ad esempio il tuo matrimonio non mi sembra molto incoraggiante
> 
> Mi rendo conto l’importante della scelta - che sia stare insieme h24 o condividere pochissimo - è che sia realmente condivisa e che si stia bene.
> 
> ...


Si può essere, ma a questo punto parlo per lei, se voleva uscire o se si sentiva magari soffocata, poteva farlo tranquillamente.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io adoravo stare con mio marito
> Nonostante tutto mi piace anche ora stare con lui
> Ma sono una persona e ho bisogno di avere interessi miei amicizie mie, spazi miei
> Da sempre. Da quando avevo 16 anni e mi sono messa con lui
> E ho sempre spronato lui a fare altrettanto


Questa è la vostra dimensione di coppia.
Sono scelte. L'importante è che fin dall'inizio ognuno le possa fare liberamente.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehm si.. ma portare ad esempio il tuo matrimonio non mi sembra molto incoraggiante
> 
> Mi rendo conto l’importante della scelta - che sia stare insieme h24 o condividere pochissimo - è che sia realmente condivisa e che si stia bene.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma neanche il tuo è un esempio, mi capisci?
Non c'entra nulla il fare le cose insieme o no, se ti senti soffocare è perché TU non hai scelto la tua vita nella coppia, ma ti sei fatto trascinare.
Ovvero hai scelto di essere la parte debole. 
E questo è un errore.
Tutto quello che deriva da una libera condivisione è positivo e nessun rapporto di coppia è uguale all'altro,  non esiste uno standard.
È anche vero che spesso capita che uno dei due cambi e si allontani. E lì il tuo discorso potrebbe avere senso, se non fosse già troppo tardi. Ma non è certo lasciando più libertà che ottieni una soluzione. Ti becchi solo le corna.


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Si può essere, ma a questo punto parlo per lei, se voleva uscire o se si sentiva magari soffocata, poteva farlo tranquillamente.


Era una considerazione generale..  sono sicura che tua moglie non sia incatenata al letto.

Poi credo anche che conoscendo da sempre una sola modalità relazionale a volte sia difficile riconoscere quali siano le ragioni dell’insofferenza che capiti si comincia a provare. 

E questo a prescindere dalla modalità relazionale in sé.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo so perché a lui no. A lei è mancato. E a me non stupisce. Mi stupisce uno che riesce a vivere così


Io ogni tanto uscivo, pure lei. Non saprei che dire, se è stato questo il problema. Non mi ha mai fatto capire che voleva altro,


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto uscivo, pure lei. Non saprei che dire, se è stato questo il problema. Non mi ha mai fatto capire che voleva altro,


Infatti non è il problema.
Secondo me.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Era una considerazione generale..  sono sicura che tua moglie non sia incatenata al letto.
> 
> Poi credo anche che conoscendo da sempre una sola modalità relazionale a volte sia difficile riconoscere quali siano le ragioni dell’insofferenza che capiti si comincia a provare.
> 
> E questo a prescindere dalla modalità relazionale in sé.


Non so, mi ha solo detto che se fosse stata una donna,intendo lui, sarebbe stata un amica perfetta. A delle amiche ma guarda non saprei che dire


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

So che non cercava né lasciarmi e ne sesso. Il sesso non mancava e lei non è mai stata una che gli interessa in modo particolare, diciamo che non è mai stata una sua priorità


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma neanche il tuo è un esempio, mi capisci?
> Non c'entra nulla il fare le cose insieme o no, se ti senti soffocare è perché TU non hai scelto la tua vita nella coppia, ma ti sei fatto trascinare.
> Ovvero hai scelto di essere la parte debole.
> E questo è un errore.
> ...


Io infatti non ho portato il mio rapporto ad esempio per spiegare perché il suo modello ha funzionato o meno. Sarei fuori. 
Anche perché non so nemmeno se il problema loro risiede lì.
Sei tu che invece l’hai escluso, portando come paragone il tuo, di rapporto.

Io ho fatto delle considerazioni di natura generale.

Ma che le corna te le puoi beccare a prescindere da tutto mi sembra che qui l’abbiamo assodato e da un po’.

È lui che deve riflettere sule motivazioni di ciò che è accaduto.
Se dipende solo da lei o se c’entra il tipo di rapporto che hanno impostato.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io infatti non ho portato il mio rapporto ad esempio per spiegare perché il suo modello ha funzionato o meno. Sarei fuori.
> Anche perché non so nemmeno se il problema loro risiede lì.
> Sei tu che invece l’hai escluso, portando come paragone il tuo, di rapporto.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Insomma Adri, tua moglie è succube? Le imponi qualcosa?
Chi è che comanda in casa?


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Quando


danny ha detto:


> Insomma Adri, tua moglie è succube? Le imponi qualcosa?
> Chi è che comanda in casa?


Le decisioni li prendiamo insieme, pagare le cose ci penso io, la spesa le pulizie come capita.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Quando gli ho chiesto cosa è successo la risposta è stata questa: Ho perso la gravidanza, ero un può insoddisfatta del lavoro, mi sentivo grassa, litigavamo per il bambino, tu eri polemico.


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Insomma Adri, tua moglie è succube? Le imponi qualcosa?
> Chi è che comanda in casa?


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


>


Forse sono stato opresivo con il mantenere ordine in casa. Forse quando andava a prendersi vestiti, mi chiedeva l opinioni e a me non piaceva tante volte non comprava, comprava altro. Ma non so I gusti sono gusti, se mi chiedi io ti dico la mia, ma non gli ho mai imposto.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Mi ha detto che non si sentiva apprezzata


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma neanche il tuo è un esempio, mi capisci?
> *Non c'entra nulla il fare le cose insieme o no, se ti senti soffocare è perché TU non hai scelto la tua vita nella coppia, ma ti sei fatto trascinare.*
> Ovvero hai scelto di essere la parte debole.
> E questo è un errore.
> ...


Credo che questo sia il punto.
Non so fino a che punto si possa avere la certezza di chi dei due ha maggiormente contribuito a creare una situazione non è detto che sia in equilibrio, ma che potrebbe anche essere funzionale ai bisogni di uno dei due.
Poi l’equilibrio si rompe con il tradimento, ma magari chi tradisce ha fatto un colpo di testa (inconsapevole) proprio per spezzare la situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Forse sono stato opresivo con il mantenere ordine in casa. Forse quando andava a prendersi vestiti, mi chiedeva l opinioni e a me non piaceva tante volte non comprava, comprava altro. Ma non so I gusti sono gusti, se mi chiedi io ti dico la mia, ma non gli ho mai imposto.


Generalmente quando si chiede un parere per i vestiti, ci si vuole sentire dire che si è belle.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che questo sia il punto.
> Non so fino a che punto si possa avere la certezza di chi dei due ha maggiormente contribuito a creare una situazione non è detto che sia in equilibrio, ma che potrebbe anche essere funzionale ai bisogni di uno dei due.
> Poi l’equilibrio si rompe con il tradimento, ma magari chi tradisce ha fatto un colpo di testa (inconsapevole) proprio per spezzare la situazione.


Non ha voluto tradire, lei non lo chiama tradimento, lo chiama evasione, l errore più grave della sua vita, una stupidata, che io non mi meritavo questo, che se potesse tornare, non gli risponderebbe né anche al primo messaggio.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Generalmente quando si chiede un parere per i vestiti, ci si vuole sentire dire che si è belle.


Quando stava bene gli dicevo, gli davo una mano con le scarpe per abbinare, insomma cercavo di rendermi utile


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Non ha voluto tradire, lei non lo chiama tradimento, lo chiama evasione, l errore più grave della sua vita, una stupidata, che io non mi meritavo questo, che se potesse tornare, non gli risponderebbe né anche al primo messaggio.


Dicevo in generale è in risposta a Danny che diceva che una coppia chiusa è una scelta.
Invece, rispetto alla tua situazione,  credo che dovreste ragionare, ma siete in terapia e vi aiuteranno, su cosa funziona e cosa no della vostra coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Quando stava bene LE dicevo, LE davo una mano con le scarpe per abbinare, insomma cercavo di rendermi utile


Ma una non vuole dal marito un suggerimento tecnico, per quello si chiama una amica o un amico gay, vuole sentirsi dire che è bella. Per dire un complimento di mio marito che mi era piaciuto “Tutte con gli occhiali sembrano befane, tu sembri Sofia Loren”. Non mi ha detto ti stanno meglio quelli tondeggianti di quelli quadrati. Si capisce?


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo in generale è in risposta a Danny che diceva che una coppia chiusa è una scelta.
> Invece, rispetto alla tua situazione,  credo che dovreste ragionare, ma siete in terapia e vi aiuteranno, su cosa funziona e cosa no della vostra coppia.


Se a me piace una donna fisicamente o mentalmente, non vado ad approfondire, perché so che potrebbe scattare qualcosa, lei non sapeva, perché mi amava e si ha fidata di lei. Credo che sia questo il punto. Per quello che continuava a dire che si ha trovata dentro


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Se a me piace una donna fisicamente o mentalmente, non vado ad approfondire, perché so che potrebbe scattare qualcosa, lei non sapeva, perché mi amava e si ha fidata di lei. Credo che sia questo il punto. Per quello che continuava a dire che si ha trovata dentro


Questo può essere.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Ieri sera mi ha detto che l unico desiderio che ha e di tornare come eravamo prima, e di fidarmi di lei perché qualsiasi cosa succederà bene o male, sarà sincera,come sempre prima di questo brutto episodio.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Il mio problema è che sono triste e lei lo sente, e si sente in colpa. Non so come fare a ritornare in me


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A meno che lui non le abbia imposto tutte queste cose, lei ha scelto insieme a lui cosa condividere nella coppia.
> Il non star bene ora non deriva da queste cose, è qualcosa che è subentrato nel singolo individuo, che cerca di staccarsi e uscire dalla coppia.


Ti pare una cosa già vista?


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ti pare una cosa già vista?


Pensate che mi vuole lasciare? Poteva farlo a dicembre, lo trattata molto male, 3 sberle li ha prese, brutte parole bruttissime


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Se a me piace una donna fisicamente o mentalmente, non vado ad approfondire, perché so che potrebbe scattare qualcosa, lei non sapeva, perché mi amava e si ha fidata di lei. Credo che sia questo il punto. Per quello che continuava a dire che si ha trovata dentro


Beata ingenuità


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Pensate che mi vuole lasciare? Poteva farlo a dicembre, lo trattata molto male, 3 sberle li ha prese, brutte parole bruttissime


Tre sberle......sei da denuncia!
Ti va bene che non l'ha fatto


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lo so con il mio comportamento sono passato dalla parte dell torto, purtroppo due mesi di bugie, mi hanno fatto andare fuori di testa, mi era crollato il mondo, mi sono sentito perso, deluso, non capivo più nulla


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Lo so con il mio comportamento sono passato dalla parte dell torto, purtroppo due mesi di bugie, mi hanno fatto andare fuori di testa, mi era crollato il mondo, mi sono sentito perso, deluso, non capivo più nulla


Prima che ne parlassi, sospettavo che avessi avuto comportamenti violenti o ne potessi avere in futuro.
Questo perché non hai davvero chiaro ciò che ti ha fatto male.
La presenza di tua moglie sembra che non sia quella di una compagna, ma di un elemento imprescindibile per la tua identità.
Dimmi se mi sono fatta capire.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima che ne parlassi, sospettavo che avessi avuto comportamenti violenti o ne potessi avere in futuro.
> Questo perché non hai davvero chiaro ciò che ti ha fatto male.
> La presenza di tua moglie sembra che non sia quella di una compagna, ma di un elemento imprescindibile per la tua identità.
> Dimmi se mi sono fatta capire.


Siamo insieme da 17 anni, abbiamo creato una famiglia. E quando ti sposi fai dei figli, certe cose non sono ammesse. Non è che puo fare ciò che si vuole, ci sono dei limiti, non siamo animali. Se fosse andata oltre non avrei accettato, per questo ho voluto sapere tutto, anche i minimi dettagli pur sapendo che mi avrebbero ferito tanto.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da 17 anni, abbiamo creato una famiglia. E quando ti sposi fai dei figli, certe cose non sono ammesse. Non è che puo fare ciò che si vuole, ci sono dei limiti, non siamo animali. Se fosse andata oltre non avrei accettato, per questo ho voluto sapere tutto, anche i minimi dettagli pur sapendo che mi avrebbero ferito tanto.


Quindi non imprescindibile. Anche perché la mia è la sua famiglia mi hanno detto che se continuo così la perdo. Addirittura mia sorella mi ha detto che  non avrebbe mai accettato il mio comportamento e mi avrebbe mollato.


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Quindi non imprescindibile. Anche perché la mia è la sua famiglia mi hanno detto che se continuo così la perdo. Addirittura mia sorella mi ha detto che  non avrebbe mai accettato il mio comportamento e mi avrebbe mollato.


ti avrei mollato anch’io.

se continui così... come? 
cosa stai facendo?


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> ti avrei mollato anch’io.
> 
> se continui così... come?
> cosa stai facendo?


No, da dicembre nulla, ma faccio ancora domande, e le risposte sono sempre quelle, e la pasienza ha un limite


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> No, da dicembre nulla, ma faccio ancora domande, e le risposte sono sempre quelle, e la pasienza ha un limite


La svegliavo di notte, li portavo via il telefono, la trascinava giù dall letto. Da gennaio mi sono tranquillizzato, sono triste, ma mi comporto bene, la trato bene, non la faccio più sentire in colpa. A novembre volevo andare via di casa, ma lei mi ha chiuso dentro, se andavo via per un periodo, sarebbe stato meglio, ormai è andata cosi


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Quando gli ho chiesto cosa è successo la risposta è stata questa: Ho perso la gravidanza, ero un può insoddisfatta del lavoro, mi sentivo grassa, litigavamo per il bambino, tu eri polemico.


Va beh, le solite cose. Andiamo avanti.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Forse sono stato opresivo con il mantenere ordine in casa. Forse quando andava a prendersi vestiti, mi chiedeva l opinioni e a me non piaceva tante volte non comprava, comprava altro. Ma non so I gusti sono gusti, se mi chiedi io ti dico la mia, ma non gli ho mai imposto.


Anche questo non dice niente.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non si sentiva apprezzata


Solita frase.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma una non vuole dal marito un suggerimento tecnico, per quello si chiama una amica o un amico gay, vuole sentirsi dire che è bella. Per dire un complimento di mio marito che mi era piaciuto “Tutte con gli occhiali sembrano befane, tu sembri Sofia Loren”. Non mi ha detto ti stanno meglio quelli tondeggianti di quelli quadrati. Si capisce?


Ti piace essere adulata.
Io non lo sopporto.
Manco mia moglie.
Se una indossa un vestito che le sta di merda glielo dico.
Idem mia moglie con me.
Si cresce, così.
Non vorrei un rapporto in cui un partner abbia bisogno costante di iniezioni di autostima e viceversa. 
I complimenti li faccio solo se li penso. 
Chi li ha ricevuti da me sa che sono veri ed esprimono il mio pensiero, non il bisogno di un altro. 
Che poi questo atteggiamento vi porta a scegliere uomini un po' piacioni, eh, scoprendo che non sono sempre sinceri.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi ha detto che l unico desiderio che ha e di tornare come eravamo prima, e di fidarmi di lei perché qualsiasi cosa succederà bene o male, sarà sincera,come sempre prima di questo brutto episodio.


Mi sembra buono, no?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Pensate che mi vuole lasciare? Poteva farlo a dicembre, lo trattata molto male, 3 sberle li ha prese, brutte parole bruttissime


Perché?
Avete litigato?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Lo so con il mio comportamento sono passato dalla parte dell torto, purtroppo due mesi di bugie, mi hanno fatto andare fuori di testa, mi era crollato il mondo, mi sono sentito perso, deluso, non capivo più nulla


Questo è comprensibile.
Ora devi gradualmente ritornare a essere sereno.
Lei si è ravvicinata a te.
Ma io ti sento sempre troppo teso.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Quindi non imprescindibile. Anche perché la mia è la sua famiglia mi hanno detto che se continuo così la perdo. Addirittura mia sorella mi ha detto che  non avrebbe mai accettato il mio comportamento e mi avrebbe mollato.


Eh sì.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è comprensibile.
> Ora devi gradualmente ritornare a essere sereno.
> Lei si è ravvicinata a te.
> Ma io ti sento sempre troppo teso.


Vado a giorni, comunque sto sempre meglio. Quando ami tanto soffri tanto, e questo è successo a me


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Avete litigato?


No, avevo risposto a una domanda di qualcuno


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Solita frase.


Qomunque io la vedo e ti dico che ne anche lei e certa di cosa è come è potuto succedrli una cosa simile.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Vado a giorni, comunque sto sempre meglio. Quando ami tanto soffri tanto, e questo è successo a me


Sei in una fase ossessiva.
È successo anche a me.
Vedi tutto nero, ti sale l'ansia, stai male.
Passa, col tempo, più velocemente se lei ti viene incontro. Mi sembra lo stia facendo.
Intanto vedi di non essere più aggressivo. Le sberle... Mai.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Vado a giorni, comunque sto sempre meglio. Quando ami tanto soffri tanto, e questo è successo a me





Adri ha detto:


> La svegliavo di notte, li portavo via il telefono, la trascinava giù dall letto. Da gennaio mi sono tranquillizzato, sono triste, ma mi comporto bene, la trato bene, non la faccio più sentire in colpa. A novembre volevo andare via di casa, ma lei mi ha chiuso dentro, se andavo via per un periodo, sarebbe stato meglio, ormai è andata cosi


Questo che descrivi non è amore. 

E' appropriazione. 
E l'appropriazione uccide ogni scintilla di amorevolezza. 

Parlo di entrambi. 

vi siete già persi. 
Adesso sta a voi confermarlo oppure individuare una strategie per ritrovarvi.
Vi auguro meglio di prima. 
Perchè quello che descrivi è francamente avvilente.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo che descrivi non è amore.
> 
> E' appropriazione.
> E l'appropriazione uccide ogni scintilla di amorevolezza.
> ...


Anche io voglio che vada meglio di prima, devo lasciarmi alle spalle tutto, credo di aver capito tutto, devo iniziare a stare sereno


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> No, da dicembre nulla, ma faccio ancora domande, e le risposte sono sempre quelle, e la pasienza ha un limite


Dille le risposte che ti vanno bene, così trovate una soluzione


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Anche io voglio che vada meglio di prima, devo lasciarmi alle spalle tutto, *credo di aver capito tutto*, devo iniziare a stare sereno


Ecco. Rileggiti. 

E poi rileggiti ancora. E poi ancora e ancora. 

E fermati. 

Essere sereni non è un imperativo, è uno stato generale di connessione fra fisico psichico e spirituale. 

Già l'affermazione, ho capito tutto, la dice lunga su come comunicano i tuoi piani.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco. Rileggiti.
> 
> E poi rileggiti ancora. E poi ancora e ancora.
> 
> ...


Come?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

Come nel senso che non sono riuscita ad essere chiara?


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dille le risposte che ti vanno bene, così trovate una soluzione


Le risposte sono vere e la vedo che è sincera,vedo la sua facce che dice, ora basta ti ho detto tutta la verità, basta sono stanca, non posso fare più nulla


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come nel senso che non sono riuscita ad essere chiara?


Intendo i miei piani.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> La svegliavo di notte, li portavo via il telefono, la trascinava giù dall letto. Da gennaio mi sono tranquillizzato, sono triste, ma mi comporto bene, la trato bene, non la faccio più sentire in colpa. A novembre volevo andare via di casa, ma lei mi ha chiuso dentro, se andavo via per un periodo, sarebbe stato meglio, ormai è andata cosi


Ti ha chiuso dentro??
Denuncia per sequestro di persona...
Uno a uno : palla al centro


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Intendo i miei piani.


C'è una contraddizione evidente fra "ho capito tutto" e "devo essere sereno".

A partire dal fatto che, come ti scrivevo, la serenità non è un imperativo. 
Non è un devo. 

Non lo può proprio essere. 

Il fatto che tu non metta in connessione almeno questi aspetti, e ce ne sarebbero parecchi altri, è un semplice indicatore del fatto che non stai comunicando con te. Ma stai cercando di ristrutturare un te che ritieni vada bene. 
E mi sembra, da quel che scrivi, che la stessa richiesta tu la faccia a lei. 

E che lei pure ti risponda.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Se hai la sensazione di averla persa,può essere che sia così! 
Se pensi che lei ti ami ancora ,può essere così!
In ogni caso non fare l'inquisitore; se riesci ad avere un confronto leggero ,non programmato e imposto, sarà molto meglio.
Se non è possibile che lei cambi sede di lavoro,in modo che non stia a contatto col tipo, dovrai convivere coi dubbi; ma proprio per questo dovresti prendere un sano distacco da lei: chi ama lo fa perché non può farne a meno, non per un tornaconto. Falle capire che ti fidi e non hai dubbi,non assillalrla con controlli e interrogatori. Ma non ti chiudere in te stesso ,come se la situazione sia compromessa e irrecuperabile. Lei ti deve vedere sereno ,leggero,gentile e premuroso.
Cerca di stupirla con sorprese e attenzioni .
Se poi vedrai che la cosa non migliorerà sarai sempre in tempo a rinforzare la tua autostima facendola magari ingelosire. 
Comunque lei si è dimostrata collaborante; tieni conto che vi conoscente a fondo da molti anni siete cresciuti assieme. 
Devi capire se staresti meglio senza di lei oppure continuando a starle accanto con tutti i dubbi. Siccome mi sembri avviato alla depressione, valuterei un appoggio da un professionista ,anche per la coppia (non ricordo se già siete in terapia).
Ma le mani ,mai!
E nemmeno farsi chiudere in una stanza


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se hai la sensazione di averla persa,può essere che sia così!
> Se pensi che lei ti ami ancora ,può essere così!
> In ogni caso non fare l'inquisitore; se riesci ad avere un confronto leggero ,non programmato e imposto, sarà molto meglio.
> Se non è possibile che lei cambi sede di lavoro,in modo che non stia a contatto col tipo, dovrai convivere coi dubbi; ma proprio per questo dovresti prendere un sano distacco da lei: chi ama lo fa perché non può farne a meno, non per un tornaconto. Falle capire che ti fidi e non hai dubbi,non assillalrla con controlli e interrogatori. Ma non ti chiudere in te stesso ,come se la situazione sia compromessa e irrecuperabile. Lei ti deve vedere sereno ,leggero,gentile e premuroso.
> ...


Stiam andando dallo psicologo da 1 mese


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è una contraddizione evidente fra "ho capito tutto" e "devo essere sereno".
> 
> A partire dal fatto che, come ti scrivevo, la serenità non è un imperativo.
> Non è un devo.
> ...


Credo che ci vuole tempo tornare come prima o meglio, stiamo facendo l amore, credo meglio di prima, gli faccio regali, e comunque quando la tratavo male subito dopo l abraceavo e  gli dicevo che andrà bene che ho bisogno di tempo e di appoggio.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se hai la sensazione di averla persa,può essere che sia così!
> Se pensi che lei ti ami ancora ,può essere così!
> In ogni caso non fare l'inquisitore; se riesci ad avere un confronto leggero ,non programmato e imposto, sarà molto meglio.
> Se non è possibile che lei cambi sede di lavoro,in modo che non stia a contatto col tipo, dovrai convivere coi dubbi; ma proprio per questo dovresti prendere un sano distacco da lei: chi ama lo fa perché non può farne a meno, non per un tornaconto. Falle capire che ti fidi e non hai dubbi,non assillalrla con controlli e interrogatori. Ma non ti chiudere in te stesso ,come se la situazione sia compromessa e irrecuperabile. Lei ti deve vedere sereno ,leggero,gentile e premuroso.
> ...


Lei mi ama, ha avuto paura di me ha avuto paura di perdermi. Non so e una cosa difficile ma ho notato che da dicembre a oggi è migliorato la cosa, si alti e bassi ma sempre meglio.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Credo che ci vuole tempo tornare come prima o meglio, stiamo facendo l amore, credo meglio di prima, gli faccio regali, e comunque quando la tratavo male subito dopo l abraceavo e  gli dicevo che andrà bene che ho bisogno di tempo e di appoggio.


Leggo che state andando da una psicologa.
Il tempo da solo non cura niente. 
Serve fare nel tempo e fare nella giusta direzione. 

Aver chiesto aiuto è una ottima idea. 

@Adri, se tentassero di trattarmi come tu hai trattato tua moglie, tentassero dico, il volo fuori dalla porta e la chiusura immediata di ogni comunicazione sarebbe immediato. E senza possibilità di recupero. 
Altro che abbracci.
Men che meno mi verrebbe di chiudere una persona in una stanza trattenendola contro la sua volontà. 

Ma probabilmente avete idee simili di relazione. 
E, se imparate a non superare limiti come quelli che hai descritto, forse con un po' di aiuto ritrovate equilibrio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da 17 anni, abbiamo creato una famiglia. E quando ti sposi fai dei figli, certe cose non sono ammesse. Non è che puo fare ciò che si vuole, ci sono dei limiti, non siamo animali. Se fosse andata oltre non avrei accettato, per questo ho voluto sapere tutto, anche i minimi dettagli pur sapendo che mi avrebbero ferito tanto.


Non mi hai risposto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> *Ti piace essere adulat*a.
> Io non lo sopporto.
> Manco mia moglie.
> Se una indossa un vestito che le sta di merda glielo dico.
> ...



Ho fatto un esempio di complimento sincero.
Gli ho spiegato che un marito non è un consulente di immagine. A meno che non sia interessato alla immagine


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto.


A cosa, forse non ho capito


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Perché pensi paura?


Per la tua reazione di cercare l'altro uomo


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Lo faccio quando non sopporto piu' il vostro conformismo travestito da grandi idee nuove (vecchie come il mondo)


lo fai quando hai problemi tuoi e non sai come sfogare.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per la tua reazione di cercare l'altro uomo


Non ho mai avuto paura tutti questi anni, e non ho paura, sono diventato consapevole che certe cose possono succedere, poteva innamorarsi e lasciarmi. Avrei capito, e avrei acetato.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto paura tutti questi anni, e non ho paura, sono diventato consapevole che certe cose possono succedere, poteva innamorarsi e lasciarmi. Avrei capito, e avrei acetato.


A si, certo avrei reagito male se mi trattava male, comunque io sarei andato in pace, non volevo fare nulla. Comunque non vado più, mi fido di cio che mi ha detto lei.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> A cosa, forse non ho capito


Se si arriva a mollare sberle non è perché si soffre, ma perché l’avere una moglie è un elemento che crea la identità di persona e di uomo. Senza la sicurezza di essere “un uomo che si sa tenere la moglie “ non ti senti uomo.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si arriva a mollare sberle non è perché si soffre, ma perché l’avere una moglie è un elemento che crea la identità di persona e di uomo. Senza la sicurezza di essere “un uomo che si sa tenere la moglie “ non ti senti uomo.


Ti dico che ho lasciato l orgoglio in parte, perché non è successo nulla di fisco, si un può mi infastidisce, ma ho voluto lasciare stare, perché se subentrava anche questo, sarebbe stato ancora peggio.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ti dico che ho lasciato l orgoglio in parte, perché non è successo nulla di fisco, si un può mi infastidisce, ma ho voluto lasciare stare, perché se subentrava anche questo, sarebbe stato ancora peggio.


Credo che hai ragione anche tu, ci sta, ci sta anche viceversa, si credo di sì. Brava


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ti dico che ho lasciato l orgoglio in parte, perché non è successo nulla di fisco, si un può mi infastidisce, ma ho voluto lasciare stare, perché se subentrava anche questo, sarebbe stato ancora peggio.


Quindi il pensiero che potesse essere violato il tuo diritto di proprietà sul corpo di tua moglie, te lo ha fatto affermare con le sberle.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Stiam andando dallo psicologo da 1 mese


Beh...se è preparato ed empatico sono soldi ben spesi!


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il pensiero che potesse essere violato il tuo diritto di proprietà sul corpo di tua moglie, te lo ha fatto affermare con le sberle.


Guarda se appena ho scoperto mi diceva, ci vediamo stasera fuori, o dove voleva e ti racconto come è andata, sarebbe andato diversamente, certo non è una scusa, ma ti dico, scoprire un pezzo di verità ogni 3/4 giorni per due mesi, ti fa impazzire. Non dormivo, non mangiavo...non voglio più ricordare. Non sono una bestia


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Credo che ci vuole tempo tornare come prima o meglio, stiamo facendo l amore, credo meglio di prima, gli faccio regali, e comunque quando la tratavo male subito dopo l abraceavo e  gli dicevo che andrà bene che ho bisogno di tempo e di appoggio.


Bene..questo è positivo; dico...fare sesso ,coccole e tutto il resto. 
Tu non sembri Barbablù e lei una zoccola...
Sono passggi della vita .


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Lei mi ama, ha avuto paura di me ha avuto paura di perdermi. Non so e una cosa difficile ma ho notato che da dicembre a oggi è migliorato la cosa, si alti e bassi ma sempre meglio.


Credimi: c'è molto di peggio! 
Tipo ignorarsi.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Credimi: c'è molto di peggio!
> Tipo ignorarsi.


Scusa ma faccio fatica seguirti


----------



## alberto15 (9 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo fai quando hai problemi tuoi e non sai come sfogare.


si certo , come no.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Scusa ma faccio fatica seguirti


Se vi ignoraste tu e tua moglie, sarebbe peggo; invece avete un dialogo che va oltre la.normale amministrazione, della gestione della casa, figli...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Guarda se appena ho scoperto mi diceva, ci vediamo stasera fuori, o dove voleva e ti racconto come è andata, sarebbe andato diversamente, certo non è una scusa, ma ti dico, scoprire un pezzo di verità ogni 3/4 giorni per due mesi, ti fa impazzire. Non dormivo, non mangiavo...non voglio più ricordare. Non sono una bestia


Ti sembra che stia dicendo che sei una bestia?
Sto cercando di farti capire le tue fragilità.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sembra che stia dicendo che sei una bestia?
> Sto cercando di farti capire le tue fragilità.


Per me è stato un truma. Ora voglio tranquilizami, 4 mesi di dolore sono tanti


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Per me è stato un truma. Ora voglio tranquilizami, 4 mesi di dolore sono tanti


Veramente sono pochi. Sono solo 4 mesi perché non è successo niente


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Per me è stato un truma. Ora voglio tranquilizami, 4 mesi di dolore sono tanti


Adri... ti do un consiglio; capisco benissimo il tuo stato, mi dispiace. 
Riprendi se vuoi il discorso più in là, se tua moglie lavora in ospedale ed anche lui, adesso avranno tanti altri problemi, non troverai in lui una persona molto disposta ad una conversazione tranquilla, potrebbe essere stressato da questi eventi del coronavirus. 
Anche tua moglie. Tranquillizzati e piano piano capirai come è la situazione. Quando sarai più tranquillo vedrai le cose diversamente.
E capirai se vale la pena di andare avanti insieme o no.
Sembra che tu chiedi a noi conferme che tua moglie abbia fatto solo un piccolo errore. Io non conosco la vostra situazione, certo che 1-2 bugie fanno perdere la fiducia. Non ho capito la storia della scheda telefonica: qui mi sembra che voleva nascondere qualcosa.
Abbi pazienza adesso e tranquillizzati. 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Adri (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Adri... ti do un consiglio; capisco benissimo il tuo stato, mi dispiace.
> Riprendi se vuoi il discorso più in là, se tua moglie lavora in ospedale ed anche lui, adesso avranno tanti altri problemi, non troverai in lui una persona molto disposta ad una conversazione tranquilla, potrebbe essere stressato da questi eventi del coronavirus.
> Anche tua moglie. Tranquillizzati e piano piano capirai come è la situazione. Quando sarai più tranquillo vedrai le cose diversamente.
> E capirai se vale la pena di andare avanti insieme o no.
> ...


Non mi preoccupo che può rifare l errore, si sono incrociati e me la detto, non si sono salutati ne guardati. Il problema che a volte sono nervoso, e si sente il mio nervosismo. Ma credo che 3 medi sono pochi,.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

s





Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si arriva a mollare sberle non è perché si soffre, ma perché l’avere una moglie è un elemento che crea la identità di persona e di uomo. Senza la sicurezza di essere “un uomo che si sa tenere la moglie “ non ti senti uomo.


Si soffre, e allo stesso tempo si è aggressivi nei confronti del soggetto che crea sofferenza del quale di tenta di prendere il controllo per lenirla. Il genere è indifferente: uomini e donne reagiscono così, alla stessa maniera quando sono fragili.


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> s
> Si soffre, e allo stesso tempo si è aggressivi nei confronti del soggetto che crea sofferenza del quale di tenta di prendere il controllo per lenirla. Il genere è indifferente: *uomini e donne reagiscono così, alla stessa maniera quando sono fragili.*


Lo dici come se fosse una cosa normale e generale. 
Ma anche no. 

A me che sei fragile quando mi molli due ceffoni non frega niente.
Il motivo profondo per cui alzi le mani mi è proprio indifferente. 
Te ne puoi andare affanculo. Uomo o donna.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo dici come se fosse una cosa normale e generale.
> Ma anche no.
> 
> A me che sei fragile quando mi molli due ceffoni non frega niente.
> ...


Questo lo scrivi ora perché non ne hai esperienza diretta, credo, quindi ti basi sulla teoria, che è corretta. 
A me sono arrivati.
Non li ho mai dati.
Se stai con una persona debole e controllante che usa l'aggressività per gestire le sue emozioni hai fatto una scelta a suo tempo consapevole del carattere della persona. 
Non ti devi sorprendere adesso. Se ti sorprendi della reazione di merda non hai mai capito con chi stavi. 
Al limite ti incazzi, reagisci, mandi affanculo, ma non ti meravigli. 
È anche vero che pensare di poter essere empatici quando vi è sofferenza è un'altra di quelle teorie che al momento opportuno non funzionano mai. 
Quella persona la dovevi lasciare prima degli schiaffi. 
Se ci resti devi capire che lei è così. E quindi la accetti così se non la lasci. Pensare di educarla o rimediare è un'altra di quelle teorie scariche. Non esistono compromessi. 
A mia figlia suggerisco di evitare chi non è capace di gestire la propria aggressività e la sfoga sugli altri. 
Le donne a volte sono materne e questo le porta a trattare gli uomini come bambini e a non vederli. 
Lo capisci. 
Anche qui, sul forum. I tratti caratteriali emergono...
Frustrazioni, paure, visioni, ogni volta che si giudica qualcuno.


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo lo scrivi ora perché non ne hai esperienza diretta, credo, quindi ti basi sulla teoria, che è corretta.
> A me sono arrivati.
> Non li ho mai dati.
> Se stai con una persona debole e controllante che usa l'aggressività per gestire le sue emozioni hai fatto una scelta a suo tempo consapevole del carattere della persona.
> ...


Io posso lasciare una persona quando voglio.

A volte non ci si capisce a fondo nemmeno quando si parla, può anche essere che mi sfuggano segnali caratteriali indicativi.

Oppure posso vederli e decidere che in una certa misura posso accettarli, oltre no. 
ci mancherebbe.

Stare con me consapevole che sono disordinata non significa che poi devi necessariamente accettarmi se divento un’accumulatrice e ti seppellisco in casa.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io posso lasciare una persona quando voglio.
> 
> A volte non ci si capisce a fondo nemmeno quando si parla, può anche essere che mi sfuggano segnali caratteriali indicativi.
> 
> ...


Beh, più hai esperienze e più cogli facilmente i segnali. Non per niente con l'età si diventa più esigenti.
Io oggi non farei le stesse scelte di tanti anni fa. 
Quando si è dentro è più difficile uscirne per tanti motivi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io posso lasciare una persona quando voglio.
> 
> A volte non ci si capisce a fondo nemmeno quando si parla, può anche essere che mi sfuggano segnali caratteriali indicativi.
> 
> ...


Mia figlia sa di una amica che si è presa una sberla. Beh ha capito perché una non se ne va. Non si manda all’aria una relazione di 15 per una sberla, magari nella consapevolezza di avere esagerato con le parole. 
Mi ha fatto riflettere.
Perché io non accetterei nemmeno un “cretina”. Ma io sono io e un “cretino” non lo dico (ovviamente detto sul serio, scherzando si dice di tutto). Però altri hanno un altro tipo di comunicazione anche fisica e può essere che da loro sia considerata normale o segno di comunicazione calda.
Non è che se viene considerato eccitante prendere botte durante il sesso, puoi considerare una cosa simile inaccettabile quando non si fa sesso. Lo puoi fare in teoria, non in pratica. Perché è vero che il sesso può essere considerato uno spazio di gioco e quando è finito arimortis, quando si gioca a Monopoli ti porto alla bancarotta però con i soldi veri sei prudente, però però si è sempre le stesse persone e se ti piace affermarti anche fisicamente o se sei scialacquatore nel gioco, questa è comunque una parte di te. Si può confinarla, ma non sempre.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia sa di una amica che si è presa una sberla. Beh ha capito perché una non se ne va. Non si manda all’aria una relazione di 15 per una sberla, magari nella consapevolezza di avere esagerato con le parole.
> Mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Perché io non accetterei nemmeno un “cretina”. Ma io sono io e un “cretino” non lo dico (ovviamente detto sul serio, scherzando si dice di tutto). Però altri hanno un altro tipo di comunicazione anche fisica e può essere che da loro sia considerata normale o segno di comunicazione calda.
> Non è che se viene considerato eccitante prendere botte durante il sesso, puoi considerare una cosa simile inaccettabile quando non si fa sesso. Lo puoi fare in teoria, non in pratica. Perché è vero che il sesso può essere considerato uno spazio di gioco e quando è finito arimortis, quando si gioca a Monopoli ti porto alla bancarotta però con i soldi veri sei prudente, però però si è sempre le stesse persone e se ti piace affermarti anche fisicamente o se sei scialacquatore nel gioco, questa è comunque una parte di te. Si può confinarla, ma non sempre.


No! non funziona così, generalizzare è inutile e pericoloso oltre che limitante.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo dici come se fosse una cosa normale e generale.
> Ma anche no.
> 
> A me che sei fragile quando mi molli due ceffoni non frega niente.
> ...


La mia ex moglie mi rifilò un calcio di Krav maga (non lo faceva,eh!) nel ginocchio che mi buttò a terra!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> No! non funziona così, generalizzare è inutile e pericoloso oltre che limitante.


Non sto generalizzando. Sto ponendo un problema.
Resta che io sono personalmente poco a compartimenti e se a Monopoli ti esalti a mandarmi in rovina un po’ mi incazzo. Perché se si gioca, si gioca, allora non esulti perché mi hai rovinato.
Ugualmente non mi piace se mi vuoi dominare e umiliare nel sesso, perché significa che è quello che ti eccita e a me ...mi smona.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La mia ex moglie mi rifilò un calcio di Krav maga (non lo faceva,eh!) nel ginocchio che mi buttò a terra!


Non mi sarebbe piaciuto. Ma era un agente segreto del Mossad?


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sto generalizzando. Sto ponendo un problema.
> Resta che io sono personalmente poco a compartimenti e se a Monopoli ti esalti a mandarmi in rovina un po’ mi incazzo. Perché se si gioca, si gioca, allora non esulti perché mi hai rovinato.
> Ugualmente non mi piace se mi vuoi dominare e umiliare nel sesso, perché significa che è quello che ti eccita e a me ...mi smona.


...a te, appunto. Ma come tutte le pratiche sessuali, anche nella coppia più affiatata non tutte possono essere perfettamente condivise.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La mia ex moglie mi rifilò un calcio di Krav maga (non lo faceva,eh!) nel ginocchio che mi buttò a terra!


Tante donne alzano le mani, contrariamente a quello che si pensa.
Mia moglie lo fa con nostra figlia (e lì intervengo io) , ma si giustifica che così faceva sua madre, a sua volta picchiata dalle suore...
Io dico sempre che bisogna imparare a gestire emozioni e aggressività.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...a te, appunto. Ma come tutte le pratiche sessuali, anche nella coppia più affiatata non tutte possono essere perfettamente condivise.


Ma si può per una volta, mentre ce ne stiamo a casa e non abbiamo distrazioni, discutere sui i significati senza sentirsi attaccati?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tante donne alzano le mani, contrariamente a quello che si pensa.
> Mia moglie lo fa con nostra figlia (e lì intervengo io) , ma si giustifica che così faceva sua madre, a sua volta picchiata dalle suore...
> Io dico sempre che bisogna imparare a gestire emozioni e aggressività.


se anche tu avessi avuto un passato simile, e avessi picchiato tua moglie, a lei sarebbe andato bene? 
Tanto per capire come ragiona


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La mia ex moglie mi rifilò un calcio di Krav maga (non lo faceva,eh!) nel ginocchio che mi buttò a terra!


Hai visto ivideo dell'8 marzo a Guadalajara?
Pessima gestione della paura, convogliata verso bersagli con estrema violenza, in una manifestazione contro la violenza.
E questo è niente.
Se riesco li linko.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se anche tu avessi avuto un passato simile, e avessi picchiato tua moglie, a lei sarebbe andato bene?
> Tanto per capire come ragiona


Boh. Non ho una risposta.
Credo che se l"avessi picchiata lei avrebbe preso il coltello. Di solito va così. Per studio nella difesa personale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. Non ho una risposta.
> Credo che se l"avessi picchiata lei avrebbe preso il coltello.


glielo hai mai chiesto quando si avventa su tua figlia?


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10158259400493117&id=679253116


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10158259578408117&id=679253116


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10158260650473117&id=679253116


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10158260652848117&id=679253116


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Niente, c'erano dei video con pestaggi tra donne in manifestazione, bombe tra la folla. Una cosa assurda.
Non me li fa caricare. Molta, molta violenza. Inconcepibile.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> glielo hai mai chiesto quando si avventa su tua figlia?


Non mi interessa. So che lei è così. Il mio compito è gestire le situazioni quando è necessario, non cambiare lei. Poi le faccio notare la cosa, ovviamente.


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai visto ivideo dell'8 marzo a Guadalajara?
> Pessima gestione della paura, convogliata verso bersagli con estrema violenza, in una manifestazione contro la violenza.
> E questo è niente.
> Se riesco li linko.


Sono sudamericani. Praticamente si stanno divertendo, rispetto ai nostri standard.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sono sudamericani. Praticamente si stanno divertendo, rispetto ai nostri standard.


Però per te i sudamericani così, i rumeni cosà, tu come sei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi interessa. So che lei è così. Il mio compito è gestire le situazioni quando è necessario, non cambiare lei. Poi le faccio notare la cosa, ovviamente.


ma poi no, a me è interessato modificare certi atteggiamenti aggressivi di mio marito. Se mi fosse successo qualcosa non avrei mai voluto che i miei avrebbero dovuto subire


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma poi no, a me è interessato modificare certi atteggiamenti aggressivi di mio marito. Se mi fosse successo qualcosa non avrei mai voluto che i miei avrebbero dovuto subire


Hai visto Danny? Sua moglie è 1,55 e non arriva a 50kg. Invece rispetto alla figlia è un’altra cosa.


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sto generalizzando. Sto ponendo un problema.
> Resta che io sono personalmente poco a compartimenti e se a Monopoli ti esalti a mandarmi in rovina un po’ mi incazzo. Perché se si gioca, si gioca, allora non esulti perché mi hai rovinato.
> Ugualmente non mi piace se mi vuoi dominare e umiliare nel sesso, perché significa che è quello che ti eccita e a me ...mi smona.


Non so.
Forse io funziono più a compartimenti.

Nel senso che distinguo ciò che mi eccita nel sesso dal resto.
Poi mi rendo conto che non necessariamente i compartimenti sono stagni.

Non mi piace essere/sentirmi umiliata, in nessun caso.
Invece nel sesso provo eccitazione anche nel sentirmi dominata.

Al di fuori non ricerco questo tipo di equilibrio, anche se mi piace chi è decisionale/propositivo.
Non so se possa essere collegato.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma poi no, a me è interessato modificare certi atteggiamenti aggressivi di mio marito. Se mi fosse successo qualcosa non avrei mai voluto che i miei avrebbero dovuto subire


Non puoi modificare. Devi farlo notare. È la persona che deve capire di cambiare. Non credere sia facile.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però per te i sudamericani così, i rumeni cosà, tu come sei?


Le influenze culturali e storiche contano sui comportamenti individuali.
Neanche noi oggi siamo gli stessi degli anni '70.


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però per te i sudamericani così, i rumeni cosà, tu come sei?


Hai mai avuto a che fare con sudamericani assembrati per qualsivoglia motivo? Io si, in Italia e anche in sudamerica, persino a Guadalajara. Dei rumeni non ricordo di aver detto nulla. Dei meridionali si invece, e sono anche stato schiscio


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Hai mai avuto a che fare con sudamericani assembrati per qualsivoglia motivo? Io si, in Italia e anche in sudamerica, persino a Guadalajara. Dei rumeni non ricordo di aver detto nulla. Dei meridionali si invece, e sono anche stato schiscio


Che poi... Sudamericani... Dipende. A Rio c'era un livello di violenza tale che dovevi temere anche i bambini in certe situazioni. Per risolvere il problema la polizia ogni tanto ne faceva fuori un po'.


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> No! non funziona così, generalizzare è inutile e pericoloso oltre che limitante.


Sto male, mi viene in mente di molare, sono 4 mesi soffro, non so come fare


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

Oggi non so come fare, cazzo e durissima


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so.
> Forse io funziono più a compartimenti.
> 
> Nel senso che distinguo ciò che mi eccita nel sesso dal resto.
> ...


Credo che un collegamento ci sia.
Può essere interessante ragionarci. 
Oppure no, dipende dall’interesse.


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

Amo lei amo il bimbo, ma sto male, come faccio?


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che poi... Sudamericani... Dipende. A Rio c'era un livello di violenza tale che dovevi temere anche i bambini *in certe situazioni*. Per risolvere il problema la polizia ogni tanto ne faceva fuori un po'.


Non solo "in certe" situazioni. A volte sono anche peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Hai mai avuto a che fare con sudamericani assembrati per qualsivoglia motivo? Io si, in Italia e anche in sudamerica, persino a Guadalajara. Dei rumeni non ricordo di aver detto nulla. Dei meridionali si invece, e sono anche stato schiscio


Conosco persone di tutte le etnie e alcune molto bene. Sono tutti diversi.
Ricordo una bulgara a cui era stato proposto di fare amicizia con un’altra bulgara. Aveva risposto .
Del resto io non ho molto in comune, a parte la pasta, il caffè e la frittura () con uno tipo Genny Savastano. 
Le influenze dipendenti dal periodo storico sono molto generali, ma non di meno permangono differenze enormi. Infatti qui discutiamo su tutto, non vi è unanimità su nulla @danny


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Oggi non so come fare, cazzo e durissima


Mi dispiace per come ti senti. Non ho letto tutti i post, e non ho capito se il problema con tua moglie è una paranoia tua o se lei ti tradisce davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Amo lei amo il bimbo, ma sto male, come faccio?


Non pensarci più e considera che parlare con altre persone e persino  provare attrazione è normale. Quello che conta è fare scelte.


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per come ti senti. Non ho letto tutti i post, e non ho capito se il problema con tua moglie è una paranoia tua o se lei ti tradisce davvero.


Non mi a tradito, ma è uscita con un collega di lavoro, in amicizia che poi si è trasformato in affetto, non è successo nulla di imperdonabile, e prima che venisse fuori, lei aveva chiuso


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Non mi ha tradito, ma è uscita con un collega di lavoro, in amicizia che poi si è trasformato in affetto, non è successo nulla di imperdonabile, e prima che venisse fuori, lei aveva chiuso


Appunto. Cose normali.


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Non mi a tradito, ma è uscita con un collega di lavoro, in amicizia che poi si è trasformato in affetto, non è successo nulla di imperdonabile, e prima che venisse fuori, lei aveva chiuso


Tua moglie ha cambiato atteggiamento, in generale, con te? : E' diventata più aggressiva e insofferente? Com'è questo collega e da quanto tempo lo conosce?


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Cose normali.



Un conto sono gli amici (maschi) di vecchia data con cui ormai si è consolidato il rapporto di vera (e sola) amicizia, e un altro è iniziare una nuova "amicizia" maschile con cui addirittura ci esci regolarmente. Non esiste. Diversa invece è l'amicizia virtuale, dove si cazzeggia sui social, soprattutto se si condividono interessi comuni, ma finisce li.

Il nuovo amico di tua moglie l'hai scoperto tu indagando o ne ha parlato lei senza problemi?


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Un conto sono gli amici (maschi) di vecchia data con cui ormai si è consolidato il rapporto di vera (e sola) amicizia, e un altro è iniziare una nuova "amicizia" maschile con cui addirittura ci esci regolarmente. Non esiste. Diversa invece è l'amicizia virtuale, dove si cazzeggia sui social, soprattutto se si condividono interessi comuni, ma finisce li.
> 
> Il nuovo amico di tua moglie l'hai scoperto tu indagando o ne ha parlato lei senza problemi?


Non era nuovo, hanno lavorato insieme per 7 anni, e venuto insieme ad altri suoi colleghi anche al nostro matrimonio.


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Non era nuovo, hanno lavorato insieme per 7 anni, e venuto insieme ad altri suoi colleghi anche al nostro matrimonio.


Lui è single?


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Lui è single?


No sposato, e lui 2 anni fa ha cambiato reparto, c e sempre stata simpatia, non so come mai l anno scorso lui gli ha scritto. Si sono scritti per 4 mesi.


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha cambiato atteggiamento, in generale, con te? : E' diventata più aggressiva e insofferente? Com'è questo collega e da quanto tempo lo conosce?


No mia moglie non ha cambiato nulla ne di lei ne in nostro rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Un conto sono gli amici (maschi) di vecchia data con cui ormai si è consolidato il rapporto di vera (e sola) amicizia, e un altro è iniziare una nuova "amicizia" maschile con cui addirittura ci esci regolarmente. Non esiste. Diversa invece è l'amicizia virtuale, dove si cazzeggia sui social, soprattutto se si condividono interessi comuni, ma finisce li.
> 
> Il nuovo amico di tua moglie l'hai scoperto tu indagando o ne ha parlato lei senza problemi?


Veramente trovo più normale l’amicizia in presenza con colleghi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> No mia moglie non ha cambiato nulla ne di lei ne in nostro rapporto.


E allora, rilassati!


----------



## Darietto (10 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> No sposato, e lui 2 anni fa ha cambiato reparto, c e sempre stata simpatia, non so come mai l anno scorso lui gli ha scritto. Si sono scritti per 4 mesi.


Cosa si scrivevano?


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Cosa si scrivevano?


Non ho visto mi ha detto lei, al inizio cose normali, dopo le cose più pesanti, mi manchi ti penso. Niente cose erotiche


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si può per una volta, mentre ce ne stiamo a casa e non abbiamo distrazioni, discutere sui i significati senza sentirsi attaccati?


 ma non mi sento per niente attaccato, sono consapevole del fatto che se do un ceffone, o le prendo, mentre ci rotoliamo è un gesto "giocoso" che rimane su quel divano. Come sono consapevole del fatto che se da piccolo giocavo con i soldatini non sono diventato un guerrafondaio.
Mi dispiace per te che perdi cose perchè non riesci a mettere su piani diversi cose diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ma non mi sento per niente attaccato, sono consapevole del fatto che se do un ceffone, o le prendo, mentre ci rotoliamo è un gesto "giocoso" che rimane su quel divano. Come sono consapevole del fatto che se da piccolo giocavo con i soldatini non sono diventato un guerrafondaio.
> Mi dispiace per te che perdi cose perchè non riesci a mettere su piani diversi cose diverse.


Menarsi non è il livello simbolico astratto.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Menarsi non è il livello simbolico astratto.


cioè?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non puoi modificare. Devi farlo notare. È la persona che deve capire di cambiare. Non credere sia facile.


ma io sono una schiacciasassi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> cioè?


I soldatini sono una elaborazione astratta di contenuti di aggressività e di paura della aggressività, oltre che strumento per altri apprendimenti, come gli scacchi o dama o battaglia navale.
Menare è sul piano concreto. È una reale espressione di aggressività e di desiderio di dominio, da cui si ricava eccitazione. Non sono piani paragonabili questi, altro che porre il sesso fuori dalle dinamiche relazionali, il sesso ci sta dentro.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2020)

...ci rinuncio


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai visto Danny? Sua moglie è 1,55 e non arriva a 50kg. Invece rispetto alla figlia è un’altra cosa.


si ma non è accettabile la scusa della moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma non è accettabile la scusa della moglie.


Non è accettabile, ma va messo nella giusta ...dimensione.
Ci sono altre cose, ben più gravi di quello nel comportamento della moglie.
Ma pure Danny non è proprio uno zuccherino ed è capace di dire cattiverie mirate. Non abbiamo assistito a quegli scontri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è accettabile, ma va messo nella giusta ...dimensione.
> Ci sono altre cose, ben più gravi di quello nel comportamento della moglie.
> Ma pure Danny non è proprio uno zuccherino ed è capace di dire cattiverie mirate. Non abbiamo assistito a quegli scontri.


e li non so cosa dirti non lo conosco


----------



## Adri (10 Marzo 2020)

Ho parlato con lui, mi ha chiesto scusa, mi ha confermato tutto, gli ho fatto domande particolari, mia moglie ha detto la verità,sono sicuro. Ora mi resta di stare tranquillo e cercare di dimenticare, dimenticare nel senso che non condizioni più la mia vita.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e li non so cosa dirti non lo conosco


Sono cose che ha scritto qui. Tipo dire “non ti ho mai amato“.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sarebbe piaciuto. Ma era un agente segreto del Mossad?


No...però quella volta le venne bene il calcio....
Pensa @bluestar, poveretto


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No...però quella volta le venne bene il calcio....
> Pensa @bluestar, poveretto


Chi si somiglia si piglia


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi si somiglia si piglia


Vero! E anche: se non è zuppa è Pan bagnato.... oppure: dalla padella alla brace!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vero! E anche: se non è zuppa è Pan bagnato.... oppure: dalla padella alla brace!


Rosso di sera bel tempo si spera.
Però io con un militare non uscirei, quindi non su creerebbero le condizioni per una relazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose che ha scritto qui. Tipo dire “non ti ho mai amato“.


per rabbia si dicono molte cose.
Non ricordo questa frase però


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per rabbia si dicono molte cose.
> Non ricordo questa frase però


Al massimo della mia rabbia l’ho pensata, ma non l’ho detta, non sarebbe stata comunque non credibile. È la tradita ero io. Da dire a un tradito è crudele.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia sa di una amica che si è presa una sberla. Beh ha capito perché una non se ne va. Non si manda all’aria una relazione di 15 per una sberla, magari nella consapevolezza di avere esagerato con le parole.
> Mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Perché io non accetterei nemmeno un “cretina”. Ma io sono io e un “cretino” non lo dico (ovviamente detto sul serio, scherzando si dice di tutto). Però altri hanno un altro tipo di comunicazione anche fisica e può essere che da loro sia considerata normale o segno di comunicazione calda.
> Non è che se viene considerato eccitante prendere botte durante il sesso, puoi considerare una cosa simile inaccettabile quando non si fa sesso. Lo puoi fare in teoria, non in pratica. Perché è vero che il sesso può essere considerato uno spazio di gioco e quando è finito arimortis, quando si gioca a Monopoli ti porto alla bancarotta però con i soldi veri sei prudente, però però si è sempre le stesse persone e se ti piace affermarti anche fisicamente o se sei scialacquatore nel gioco, questa è comunque una parte di te. Si può confinarla, ma non sempre.


Ma stai scherzando spero?
Prova a darmi una sberla fuori dal sesso e vedi subito la diversa reazione
Non ho mai frequentato uomini che non capissero la differenza


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non puoi modificare. Devi farlo notare. È la persona che deve capire di cambiare. Non credere sia facile.


Puoi sfanculare


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I soldatini sono una elaborazione astratta di contenuti di aggressività e di paura della aggressività, oltre che strumento per altri apprendimenti, come gli scacchi o dama o battaglia navale.
> Menare è sul piano concreto. È una reale espressione di aggressività e di desiderio di dominio, da cui si ricava eccitazione. Non sono piani paragonabili questi, altro che porre il sesso fuori dalle dinamiche relazionali, il sesso ci sta dentro.


È dominio nel sesso ..bello ed eccitante se piace
Finito tutto prova a dominarmi ahahaha


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È dominio nel sesso ..bello ed eccitante se piace
> Finito tutto prova a dominarmi ahahaha


Resta che il sesso è dentro una relazione, non è altro.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rosso di sera bel tempo si spera.
> Però io con un militare non uscirei, quindi non su creerebbero le condizioni per una relazione.


Gli aforismi non erano generici.....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta che il sesso è dentro una relazione, non è altro.


E quindi? Basta scindere sesso e vita al di fuori del letto
Ma è un discorso che abbiamo già fatto molte volte


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quindi? Basta scindere sesso e vita al di fuori del letto
> Ma è un discorso che abbiamo già fatto molte volte


Sì è ripetitivo.
Però Pur di non parlare del virus ...sai bene cosa farò


----------



## Darietto (11 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ho parlato con lui, mi ha chiesto scusa, mi ha confermato tutto, gli ho fatto domande particolari, *mia moglie ha detto la verità*,sono sicuro. *Ora mi resta di stare tranquillo e cercare di dimenticare*, dimenticare nel senso che non condizioni più la mia vita.


Stai tranquillo Adri. Non è successo nulla di male. Cose da amici e colleghi. Tutto normale


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I soldatini sono una elaborazione astratta di contenuti di aggressività e di paura della aggressività, oltre che strumento per altri apprendimenti, come gli scacchi o dama o battaglia navale.
> Menare è sul piano concreto. È una reale espressione di aggressività e di desiderio di dominio, da cui si ricava eccitazione. Non sono piani paragonabili questi, altro che porre il sesso fuori dalle dinamiche relazionali, il sesso ci sta dentro.


Sei aggrappata a teorie un po' di parte che ti impediscono di accogliere le esperienze individuali, dal cui confronto potresti comprendere l'esistenza di altre visioni.
Mi dispiace, ma temo che la cultura femminista e orientata ideologicamente che hai appreso all'epoca funga da barriera per osservare le dinamiche comportamentali di chi si discosta da quelle visioni parziali. E' un po' che altre persone cercano di spiegarti come funziona per loro, ma il concetto non riesce a permearti.
E' un invito all'elasticità.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è accettabile, ma va messo nella giusta ...dimensione.
> Ci sono altre cose, ben più gravi di quello nel comportamento della moglie.
> Ma pure Danny *non è proprio uno zuccherino ed è capace di dire cattiverie mirate*. Non abbiamo assistito a quegli scontri.


Vero.
Sono pur sempre un uomo, non un peluche.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose che ha scritto qui. Tipo dire “non ti ho mai amato“.


Quello lo disse quando confrontò la sua passione, probabilmente mai provata, per l'amante col ricordo di quello che provò per me.
L'amore in effetti è un territorio denso di equivoci.
Dopo ritrattò la frase.
Ed è comunque passato. E sono sempre parole.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vero! E anche: se non è zuppa è Pan bagnato.... oppure: dalla padella alla brace!


Non ci son più le influenze di una volta.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci son più le influenze di una volta.


No... devo tradurre: siccome io sono al secondo matrimonio...
Unisci i puntini


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sei aggrappata a teorie un po' di parte che ti impediscono di accogliere le esperienze individuali, dal cui confronto potresti comprendere l'esistenza di altre visioni.
> Mi dispiace, ma temo che la cultura femminista e orientata ideologicamente che hai appreso all'epoca funga da barriera per osservare le dinamiche comportamentali di chi si discosta da quelle visioni parziali. E' un po' che altre persone cercano di spiegarti come funziona per loro, ma il concetto non riesce a permearti.
> E' un invito all'elasticità.


Ma a me che mi frega?
Possono pure appendersi per gli alluci e godere.
Resta che il sesso è relazione e comunicazione è quello che avviene lì è parte del rapporto. Ma lo è anche ciò che avviene nel gioco.
Poi si può rifiutare di capire come funziona per tenersi uno spazio libero dalla riflessione su di sé.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a me che mi frega?
> Possono pure appendersi per gli alluci e godere.
> Resta che il sesso è relazione e comunicazione è quello che avviene lì è parte del rapporto. Ma lo è anche ciò che avviene nel gioco.
> Poi si può rifiutare di capire come funziona per tenersi uno spazio libero dalla riflessione su di sé.


Come giudicheresti un uomo che ti dà una pacca sul culo mentre ti scopa da dietro o ti infila le unghie nella carne della schiena?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quello lo disse quando confrontò la sua passione, probabilmente mai provata, per l'amante col ricordo di quello che provò per me.
> L'amore in effetti è un territorio denso di equivoci.
> Dopo ritrattò la frase.
> Ed è comunque passato. E sono sempre parole.


Pure le mani non le ha alzate più.
Dicevo solo che considerare le azioni più gravi va bene se con le azioni causi danni fisici reali, così come possono esserci danni psicologici reali.
La madre di una che conosco, quando è incazzata, le dice troia.
Per me è impensabile.
Del resto anche vedendo L’amica geniale vedo che le madri usano un linguaggio volgarissimo e offensivo che io non ho mai sentito, mai usato e che non tollererei.
Ma è evidente che le abitudini comunicative fanno dare un peso diverso alle cose. Se io dicessi troia a mia figlia la farei rimanere senza fiato. Credo che penserebbe che io sia impazzita.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come giudicheresti un uomo che ti dà una pacca sul culo mentre ti scopa da dietro o ti infila le unghie nella carne della schiena?


Mi farebbe passare la voglia.


----------



## Darietto (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come giudicheresti un uomo che ti dà una pacca sul culo mentre ti scopa da dietro o ti infila le unghie nella carne della schiena?


un bisex un po' sadico?


----------



## Adri (12 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A meno che lui non le abbia imposto tutte queste cose, lei ha scelto insieme a lui cosa condividere nella coppia.
> Il non star bene ora non deriva da queste cose, è qualcosa che è subentrato nel singolo individuo, che cerca di staccarsi e uscire dalla coppia.


Non ho mai imposto nulla, anche faccebok si è inscritto lei con il mio account


----------



## Adri (12 Marzo 2020)

Comunque aver parlato con lui, e averlo perdonata, mi fa stare molto meglio. Ora anche mia moglie vuole parlare con la moglie di lui, per chiederli scusa, e rispondergli a eventuali domande.


----------



## Lostris (12 Marzo 2020)

A me sembra tutto così eccessivo.. 

Questa cosa poi del coinvolgere moglie/mariti altrui per avere rassicurazioni mi lascia perplessa a dir poco.


----------



## Adri (12 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me sembra tutto così eccessivo..
> 
> Questa cosa poi del coinvolgere moglie/mariti altrui per avere rassicurazioni mi lascia perplessa a dir poco.


Invece ti dico che fa bene. Sai visto che lavorano nella stesa struttura mi sembrava una cosa non chiusa, e prima ero sicuro 99% ora lo sono al100%. Conclusione, un malessere generale, amicizia, fiducia, ingenuità, affetto, sbattere la testa contro il muro, capire che si andava oltre,ragionare e chiudere. Ora che ho capito tutto, sto meglio e riesco aiutarla perché si pente e ha sensi di colpa.


----------



## Lostris (12 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Invece ti dico che fa bene. Sai visto che lavorano nella stesa struttura mi sembrava una cosa non chiusa, e prima ero sicuro 99% ora lo sono al100%. Conclusione, un malessere generale, amicizia, fiducia, ingenuità, affetto, sbattere la testa contro il muro, capire che si andava oltre,ragionare e chiudere. Ora che ho capito tutto, sto meglio e riesco aiutarla perché si pente e ha sensi di colpa.


Allora se hai capito tutto, sei sicuro e stai meglio, fuggi! Fuggi da questo Forum!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Invece ti dico che fa bene. Sai visto che lavorano nella stesa struttura mi sembrava una cosa non chiusa, e prima ero sicuro 99% ora lo sono al100%. Conclusione, un malessere generale, amicizia, fiducia, ingenuità, affetto, sbattere la testa contro il muro, capire che si andava oltre,ragionare e chiudere. Ora che ho capito tutto, sto meglio e riesco aiutarla perché si pente e ha sensi di colpa.


Invece a me sembra come quando da bambini ci sentivamo grandi peccatori per un cioccolatino il venerdì santo.


----------



## Adri (12 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allora se hai capito tutto, sei sicuro e stai meglio, fuggi! Fuggi da questo Forum!


Si lo farò, volevo fare una considerazione,fidatevi dell vostro sesto senso, e fate le indagini con calma senza panicarvi, attenti al uso dell cellulare, e il primo campanello. A me è andata bene e stata una prova di vita, lei è riuscita a capire in tempo per l amore, che stavolta a trionfato.


----------



## Lostris (12 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Si lo farò, volevo fare una considerazione,fidatevi dell vostro sesto senso, e fate le indagini con calma senza panicarvi, attenti al uso dell cellulare, e il primo campanello. A me è andata bene e stata una prova di vita, lei è riuscita a capire in tempo per l amore, che stavolta a trionfato.


Allora 

A presto.


----------



## bluestar02 (14 Marzo 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Comunque aver parlato con lui, e averlo perdonata, mi fa stare molto meglio. Ora anche mia moglie vuole parlare con la moglie di lui, per chiederli scusa, e rispondergli a eventuali domande.


Con tutto il rispetto, mi sembra una cosa assurda.
Sul nulla costruite un caso che manco Torquemada avrebbe istruito.
Una affettuosa amicizia.
Tutto qui.
Soffoca meno tua moglie e non si ripeterà.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Ciao ragazzi, le cose vanno meglio, ma la delusione c è, i pensieri ci sono, meno di prima. Con lei va bene, ogni tanto parliamo ancora, e si va avanti così. Un amicizia affettuosa mi ha fatto passare l inferno.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, le cose vanno meglio, ma la delusione c è, i pensieri ci sono, meno di prima. Con lei va bene, ogni tanto parliamo ancora, e si va avanti così. Un amicizia affettuosa mi ha fatto passare l inferno.


Però l’inferno è stato dentro di te. 
Voglio dire che sei tu che sei stato turbato da una amicizia che hai voluto indagare, ma che in nessun modo metteva in dubbio il vostro matrimonio.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però l’inferno è stato dentro di te.
> Voglio dire che sei tu che sei stato turbato da una amicizia che hai voluto indagare, ma che in nessun modo metteva in dubbio il vostro matrimonio.


Non sapevo, ho saputo la verità a tratti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Non sapevo, ho saputo la verità a tratti.


Ma DEVI sapere tutto?
Chiunque, ad esempio, si sfoga con gli amici per il figlio disordinato e pigro o per il marito che non porta via la spazzatura o per la moglie che cucina le stesse cose. Sono lamentele che fanno da valvola di sfogo delle tensioni inevitabili nella convivenza. Di questi sfoghi non si sa mai nulla. Se ci pensi ne avrai fatti anche tu.
Se gli sfoghi avvengono tra persone dello stesso sesso, non fanno paura. Creano ansia e sospetti se avvengono con persone dell’altro sesso, paiono una confidenza che può trasformarsi in altro. Non dico che ciò non possa accadere.
Quello che cerco di farti vedere è che tu avrai fatto qualcosa di simile con degli amici.
Il punto importante è migliorare la comunicazione in famiglia perché si possa lì esprimere la stanchezza.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Comunque ci sono giorni che fa male, mi sono ripreso ma non del tutto,mi da fastidio che per 4 mesi ha condiviso e si sono abbracciati e coccolati. Nella sua testa era solo affetto. Ora sa cosa pensano gli uomini. Dopo 10 anni di amicizia, ha presso una bella fregatura, che ha sconvolto le nostre vite


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma DEVI sapere tutto?
> Chiunque, ad esempio, si sfoga con gli amici per il figlio disordinato e pigro o per il marito che non porta via la spazzatura o per la moglie che cucina le stesse cose. Sono lamentele che fanno da valvola di sfogo delle tensioni inevitabili nella convivenza. Di questi sfoghi non si sa mai nulla. Se ci pensi ne avrai fatti anche tu.
> Se gli sfoghi avvengono tra persone dello stesso sesso, non fanno paura. Creano ansia e sospetti se avvengono con persone dell’altro sesso, paiono una confidenza che può trasformarsi in altro. Non dico che ciò non possa accadere.
> Quello che cerco di farti vedere è che tu avrai fatto qualcosa di simile con degli amici.
> Il punto importante è migliorare la comunicazione in famiglia perché si possa lì esprimere la stanchezza.


Ho sempre detto se qualcosa non andava, lei no, non è stato questo. Lei dice che non si ha sentita apprezzata, io credo che un può la curiosità e un può il sentirsi voluta bene da un altra persona. Comunque se ho avuto mancanze io ho parlato, non sono andato fuori a cercare. E questo mi da fastidio, non si risolvono così le mancanze, si parla e si cerca di trovare soluzioni, c e sempre una soluzione. Vivere in un sogno, mentire e mancare di rispetto no,soluzioni a certe cose gli trovi tra le mura di casa, o con amiche, con amici no. Guarda lui si ha approfittato, dopo 10 anni, perché l uomo pensa sempre alla f.. a.,e questa la verità.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto se qualcosa non andava, lei no, non è stato questo. Lei dice che non si ha sentita apprezzata, io credo che un può la curiosità e un può il sentirsi voluta bene da un altra persona. Comunque se ho avuto mancanze io ho parlato, non sono andato fuori a cercare. E questo mi da fastidio, non si risolvono così le mancanze, si parla e si cerca di trovare soluzioni, c e sempre una soluzione. Vivere in un sogno, mentire e mancare di rispetto no,soluzioni a certe cose gli trovi tra le mura di casa, o con amiche, con amici no. Guarda lui si ha approfittato, dopo 10 anni, perché l uomo pensa sempre alla f.. a.,e questa la verità.


Non dubito che lui cercasse figa. Tu sei uomo e lo sai meglio di me.
Dicevo però che piccoli sfoghi sono normali.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito che lui cercasse figa. Tu sei uomo e lo sai meglio di me.
> Dicevo però che piccoli sfoghi sono normali.


Si certo è lo fai con chi hai più affinità, ma secondo me da sposati e meglio evitare di sfogarsi con il sesso opposto, vedi un può e andata oltre, toccare la parte intima anche se è stato lui a prendere la mano, per quei pochi secondi, non puoi chiamare sfogo,qualcosa la spinta a accettare per pochi istanti a fare una cosa sbagliata che va oltre amicizia.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

La risposta sua.. Mi sono lasciata andare un attimo, volevo farlo stare bene perché gli volevo bene, e subito dopo mi dicevo, ma che cavolo mi interessa questa non è amicizia. Per questo dico Brunetta che è meglio evitare amicizie di sesso opposto, siamo fatti di carne.


----------



## Vera (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> La risposta sua.. Mi sono lasciata andare un attimo, volevo farlo stare bene perché gli volevo bene, e subito dopo mi dicevo, ma che cavolo mi interessa questa non è amicizia. Per questo dico Brunetta che è meglio evitare amicizie di sesso opposto, siamo fatti di carne.


Non sono d'accordo sull'evitare le amicizie di sesso opposto. Ho amici maschi da tanto, con un paio ho un rapporto molto profondo, e non siamo mai andati oltre. Nel caso di tua moglie, il suo amico, ha semplicemente approfittato del momento di fragilità del vostro rapporto. Questo perché, probabilmente, ha percepito o equivocato, l'avvicinamento di lei.
In ogni caso, visto che le cose vanno meglio, cerca di accantonare la sua parentesi, e vai avanti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> La risposta sua.. Mi sono lasciata andare un attimo, volevo farlo stare bene perché gli volevo bene, e subito dopo mi dicevo, ma che cavolo mi interessa questa non è amicizia. Per questo dico Brunetta che è meglio evitare amicizie di sesso opposto, siamo fatti di carne.


Sei giusto un po'fuori rotta ..
Io ho tantissime amicizie maschili ma ...non mi salta in mente di fare sesso così...
Avere amicizie serve.... anche quelle del sesso opposto...
Siamo nel 2020 non nel medioevo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sull'evitare le amicizie di sesso opposto. Ho amici maschi da tanto, con un paio ho un rapporto molto profondo, e non siamo mai andati oltre. Nel caso di tua moglie, il suo amico, ha semplicemente approfittato del momento di fragilità del vostro rapporto. Questo perché, probabilmente, ha percepito o equivocato, l'avvicinamento di lei.
> In ogni caso, visto che le cose vanno meglio, cerca di accantonare la sua parentesi, e vai avanti.


Concordo.
Io non sono mai stata una fautrice della amicizia uomo-donna, anche perché credo a Harry (v. Harry ti presento Sally) che sostiene che un uomo si vuole sempre fare l’amica, a meno che sia proprio brutta, ma in realtà pure quella.
Però ho avuto amicizie con uomini con cui mi sono sentita che potesse esserci, grazie alla non attrazione tra noi.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Io non sono mai stata una fautrice della amicizia uomo-donna, anche perché credo a Harry (v. Harry ti presento Sally) che sostiene che un uomo si vuole sempre fare l’amica, a meno che sia proprio brutta, ma in realtà pure quella.
> Però ho avuto amicizie con uomini con cui mi sono sentita che potesse esserci, grazie alla non attrazione tra noi.


E se c è attrazione? Che fai? In un matrimonio non va sempre bene, e avendo un appoggio puoi cometere errori,senza volerlo,perche magari tuo amico sta bene, gli piaci ma non vuole rischiare di fare il primo passo,ma ti fa sentire capita voluta bene, ti fa stare meglio e ti fa fare una cosa che mai lo faresti,.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

E un mio pensiero, da uomo, a lungo andare queste amicizie si possono un trasformare. Di solito le situazione pericolose tendono allontanare, in generale l essere umano, questa secondo è pericolosa, perché l uomo è diverso dalla donna, gli basta un complimento che inizia fantasticare, siamo fatti cosi


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> E se c è attrazione? Che fai? In un matrimonio non va sempre bene, e avendo un appoggio puoi cometere errori,senza volerlo,perche magari tuo amico sta bene, gli piaci ma non vuole rischiare di fare il primo passo,ma ti fa sentire capita voluta bene, ti fa stare meglio e ti fa fare una cosa che mai lo faresti,.


Lì ognuno decide cosa fare.
A volte si sbaglia anche valutazione e ci si illude che fare due risate insieme o un limitato contatto fisico non possano portare ad altro.
Altri, leggi un po’ di storie, pensano che storie parallele costituiscano solo una gratificazione che non mette in discussione matrimonio e famiglia. Io non condivido  questa idea perché, secondo me, i non detti creano distanze.


----------



## abebis (15 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> *Non sono d'accordo sull'evitare le amicizie di sesso opposto.* Ho amici maschi da tanto, con un paio ho un rapporto molto profondo, e non siamo mai andati oltre. Nel caso di tua moglie, il suo amico, ha semplicemente approfittato del momento di fragilità del vostro rapporto. Questo perché, probabilmente, ha percepito o equivocato, l'avvicinamento di lei.
> In ogni caso, visto che le cose vanno meglio, cerca di accantonare la sua parentesi, e vai avanti.


Assolutamente. Anche perché se una mi è fedele solo perché vive chiusa in una camera senza vedere nessuno, che senso ha?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> E se c è attrazione? Che fai? In un matrimonio non va sempre bene, e avendo un appoggio puoi cometere errori,senza volerlo,perche magari tuo amico sta bene, gli piaci ma non vuole rischiare di fare il primo passo,ma ti fa sentire capita voluta bene, ti fa stare meglio e ti fa fare una cosa che mai lo faresti,.


In una amicizia m/f  c'è sempre attrazione

Magari non fisica, ma c'è 
Mentale, professionale, morale, ma c'è


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In una amicizia m/f  c'è sempre attrazione
> 
> Magari non fisica, ma c'è
> Mentale, professionale, morale, ma c'è


C’è in ogni amicizia.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è in ogni amicizia.


Certamente!


----------



## Vera (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> E se c è attrazione? Che fai? In un matrimonio non va sempre bene, e avendo un appoggio puoi cometere errori,senza volerlo,perche magari tuo amico sta bene, gli piaci ma non vuole rischiare di fare il primo passo,ma ti fa sentire capita voluta bene, ti fa stare meglio e ti fa fare una cosa che mai lo faresti,.


Nelle amicizie ci sono diversi tipi di attrazione, altrimenti non ci sarebbe affinità. 



abebis ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Anche perché se una mi è fedele solo perché vive chiusa in una camera senza vedere nessuno, che senso ha?


Non sarebbe vita. Amare, a mio parere, vuol dire anche lasciare la libertà all'altro. Anche di sbagliare.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Ok... ho capito, un domanda alle donne, preferite il vostro uomo va a bere un birra, a fare una passeggiata, a comprarsi qualcosa, a raccontare un sogno erotico, a un amico maschio o femmina?


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Dai ragazzi, da quando c è il mondo esiste il tradimento, e non si tratta di libertà di cultura o paese.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ok... ho capito, un domanda alle donne, preferite il vostro uomo va a bere un birra, a fare una passeggiata, a comprarsi qualcosa, a raccontare un sogno erotico, a un amico maschio o femmina?


Ovviamente maschio.


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente maschio.


E così è inutile girarci, per questo ho detto che certe cose è meglio evitarli, e questo non vuol dire chiudersi in casa o non socializzare


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> E così è inutile girarci, per questo ho detto che certe cose è meglio evitarli, e questo non vuol dire chiudersi in casa o non socializzare


Ma i colleghi sono colleghi. È diverso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Ok... ho capito, un domanda alle donne, preferite il vostro uomo va a bere un birra, a fare una passeggiata, a comprarsi qualcosa, a raccontare un sogno erotico, a un amico maschio o femmina?


Miii...vedi tutto bianco o nero!!!!
Troppo estremista...
È inutile cercare di spiegare che puoi anche essere amico di qualcuno dell' altro sesso senza per forza avere secondi fini!!!!


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Miii...vedi tutto bianco o nero!!!!
> Troppo estremista...
> È inutile cercare di spiegare che puoi anche essere amico di qualcuno dell' altro sesso senza per forza avere secondi fini!!!!


Io dico come la pensa un uomo, poi ogni uno fa ciò che vuole


----------



## Adri (15 Aprile 2020)

Se bisogna sbagliare per capire, ok, ma la persona che ami sta male, e soffre. E facile dire ho sbagliato e chiedere scusa, dopo che sconvolgi tutta la mia vita. Mia moglie ora non vuole sentire proprio di amicizia fra uomo donna perché a spese sue e mie ha capito che non esiste, e ti dico una cosa Giulia, quando stai per perdere tutto per un amicizia, la secondo volta non stai più a dire non sono tutti uguali, sempliciamente non vuoi saperlo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Se bisogna sbagliare per capire, ok, ma la persona che ami sta male, e soffre. E facile dire ho sbagliato e chiedere scusa, dopo che sconvolgi tutta la mia vita. Mia moglie ora non vuole sentire proprio di amicizia fra uomo donna perché a spese sue e mie ha capito che non esiste, e ti dico una cosa Giulia, quando stai per perdere tutto per un amicizia, la secondo volta non stai più a dire non sono tutti uguali, sempliciamente non vuoi saperlo.


Cazzo per amicizia non si perde mai...
Non era amicizia altrimenti...
Siamo in Italia nel 2020 anche se ai domiciliari... dovremmo avere la capacità di capire cosa è amicizia e cosa è sesso...
...
...


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Io non sono mai stata una fautrice della amicizia uomo-donna, anche perché credo a Harry (v. Harry ti presento Sally) che sostiene che un uomo si vuole sempre fare l’amica, a meno che sia proprio brutta, ma in realtà pure quella.
> Però ho avuto amicizie con uomini con cui mi sono sentita che potesse esserci, grazie alla non attrazione tra noi.


Se c'è attrazione ci può essere ugualmente amicizia. Come ci può essere attrazione senza amicizia. 
Non sono concetti in antitesi. 
Non comprendo perché si debbano fare dei distinguo ogni volta. 
Non c'è, credo, nulla di male nel sentirsi attratti anche da un amico. È normale. 
Di solito, diventa un problema quando una sola persona è attratta tra i due e si creano situazioni imbarazzanti o frustranti. 
E anche in caso di attrazione reciproca, esiste anche la volontà individuale di non darvi sfogo.
Non ci sono dei confini così netti e distinguibili.
Diciamo che la situazione può anche influire sull'andamento della relazione.
E più passa il tempo, più mi accorgo che è quasi senza senso definire regole e paletti.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> *Ora sa cosa pensano gli uomini*. Dopo 10 anni di amicizia, ha presso una bella fregatura, che ha sconvolto le nostre vite


Lo sai che invece secondo me gli hai levato un accollo mica da ridere? Che se mi fossi scopato ogni donna che mi ha chiesto di prendersi in carico i cazzi suoi (e a me le lagnose smosciano il cazzo alla velocità della luce), avrei i calli sulla cappella.
Adoro i paraocchi. Arredano la testa.


----------



## jescsol (21 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> *Credo per bisognia di parlare con gente estranea da questa faccenda, forse perché se come dopo 3 settimane di bugie e sofferenza, è dopo ieri che mi ha raccontato la verità, e devo credere che è così.... Sto male mi sento deluso, cavoli non avrei mai creduto*


Il fatto che ti abbia detto che non gli è mai piaciuto, credo che offenda la tua intelligenza.


----------



## stany (21 Aprile 2020)

jescsol ha detto:


> Il fatto che ti abbia detto che non gli è mai piaciuto, credo che offenda la tua intelligenza.


La pezza è peggio del buco...


----------



## Adri (24 Aprile 2020)

jescsol ha detto:


> Il fatto che ti abbia detto che non gli è mai piaciuto, credo che offenda la tua intelligenza.


Non aveva più senso mentirmi. Gli piaceva come persona non come uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Non aveva più senso mentirmi. Gli piaceva come persona non come uomo.


Infatti io lo trovo credibilissimo. Non hanno mica avuto una relazione di anni, erano colleghi, poi amici che scherzavano.


----------



## Adri (24 Aprile 2020)

Una settimana di ferie insieme in casa, sto bene, stiamo bene ma il pensiero rimane, meno pesante ma c è. Stiamo pensando di fare un altro figlio..


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Una settimana di ferie insieme in casa, sto bene, stiamo bene ma il pensiero rimane, meno pesante ma c è. Stiamo pensando di fare un altro figlio..


Litigano tutti o sono insofferenti, se state bene è una cosa bellissima. Non pensarci più.


----------



## Adri (24 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io lo trovo credibilissimo. Non hanno mica avuto una relazione di anni, erano colleghi, poi amici che scherzavano.


Mi ha detto che non si ritrova in ciò che è successo,  si anche lei a volte pensa, e se mi vede un può pensieroso, sta male e si allontana, la vedo.


----------



## Adri (24 Aprile 2020)

Non so come chiudere tutto questo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Una settimana di ferie insieme in casa, sto bene, stiamo bene ma il pensiero rimane, meno pesante ma c è. Stiamo pensando di fare un altro figlio..


I figli non risolvono i problemi....
.....
Anzi....se si è già in crisi...peggiorano le cose!


----------



## Adri (24 Aprile 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I figli non risolvono i problemi....
> .....
> Anzi....se si è già in crisi...peggiorano le cose!


Non siamo in crisi, e un può il mio pensiero che torna nel passato, ma sto bene e non lo faccio pessare a lei.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Aprile 2020)

Adri ha detto:


> Non siamo in crisi, e un può il mio pensiero che torna nel passato, ma sto bene e non lo faccio pessare a lei.


Ahh okkk ....


----------

